# Bad Alans Journal



## Bad Alan

Thought I'd start this up to keep everything in one place and hopefully show off more of Scotts good work!

Proper training and diet starts tomorrow with an all new plan, diet looks easily manageable and we are going for a lean gain/recomp. Surprisingly all the meals look really good Scott knows his **** in the kitchen aswell! No bland food and an extremely good variety, all supps and timings covered so no guess work on my end. Having been a FFB I have struggled massively with gaining weight sensibly I find the dieting down part easy and have no problems sticking to a plan but always mess up my bulks (I love a good binge HA) Really happy to be in with Scott whilst he has room programs are a steal.

Starting stats:

Weight- 203lbs

Arms- 16"

Chest- 47"

Waist- 35.5"

Legs- 24"

Don't know my BF% ATM and this is my 4th year in the gym

I am currently on 450mg test e7-10d and have been for 5 weeks after a 12 week cycle which included tren and dbol. Still in two minds of whether to jump into another cycle or come off do a PCT clear out and go again in the new year.

Will update after all workouts so it keeps me on track and throw pics up every now and then to keep it interesting!

Cheers


----------



## CJ

Best of luck with your goals buddy


----------



## Daggaz

crikey scotts gonna be a busy man lol good luck with ur goals matey


----------



## Bad Alan

HA tell me about it he is going to have to put his prices up and should do really! Not complaining though. Cheers for the well wishes.

First post edited with where I'm at now, having a dirty chinese as a last hoorah before starting the real **** tomorrow!


----------



## jstarcarr

Looking good there, good luck with this pal.


----------



## Daggaz

Bad Alan said:


> HA tell me about it he is going to have to put his prices up and should do really! Not complaining though. Cheers for the well wishes.
> 
> First post edited with where I'm at now, having a dirty chinese as a last hoorah before starting the real **** tomorrow!


oi dont say that i am looking to join team alpha in the distant future lol


----------



## Pictor

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Daggaz said:


> oi dont say that i am looking to join team alpha in the distant future lol


Absolute no brainer for me once I found out what he offers, really like his no nonsense attitude aswell and the conifdence he seems to inspire.


----------



## flinty90

yep sounds like scott is wiping up on here at minute ... lots of people going with him.... good luck mate ..


----------



## Bad Alan

Ha he really is, all orders in for workouts and diet now.

Tomorrow can't come fast enough!


----------



## Dave 0511

wish I was in team aplha sounds ace

just joking good luck fella


----------



## Taylor25

Good luck mate I'm 2 weeks in with Scott and enjoying it! I'm sure you'll get the results you want


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea was surprised by how much "fun" could have with the diet wasnt expecting it TBH, meal1 is straight up a favourite of mine!


----------



## RACK

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Welcome aboard


Cheers mate, you have been a great advert for Scott to show his skills off (not down playing your dedication) hope to get on half as well as you have, good luck with your run in!


----------



## Sharpy76

Haha another one?!?!

Good luck mate, only been with Scott a couple of weeks myself but he's been a big help so far, looking forward to the future!

Subbed


----------



## Bad Alan

Thanks mate. Been in your journal looking awesome in your most recent comparison pics!


----------



## Dagman72

Daggaz said:


> oi dont say that i am looking to join team alpha in the distant future lol


Agree to that, hope he don't add 20% VAT like our supplements will be.


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol, when does that come in? Need to stock up!


----------



## majormuscle

Bad Alan said:


> Absolute no brainer for me once I found out what he offers, really like his no nonsense attitude aswell and the conifdence he seems to inspire.


What does he offer guys Does he do this for everyone what's it cost


----------



## Bad Alan

majormuscle said:


> What does he offer guys Does he do this for everyone what's it cost


Send him a PM he will get back to you, very thorough and easy to contact.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha no I feel online can't warrant the same cost as face to face!
> 
> I just want a successful team who help and motivate each other and provide value !
> 
> And I love torturing folks!


Really must set up face to face training in the near future, I'm on outskirts of Leeds and your up for the show aren't you? how long you staying for?


----------



## Bad Alan

FUUUUUAARRRRK just seen that what a spanner :ban:


----------



## majormuscle

Bad Alan said:


> Send him a PM he will get back to you, very thorough and easy to contact.


I carnt send pm yet but I will when I can competed a couple of years ago did everything my self but would definatly get help next time really need someone experienced for that game


----------



## Milky

Done.


----------



## reza85

Welcome to Alpha bro :thumb:


----------



## reza85

How old are Alan and whats your stats height wise ?


----------



## Bad Alan

@ milky- cheers mate!

@reza- I'm 22 mate and just a shade under 5'10


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, you have been a great advert for Scott to show his skills off (not down playing your dedication) hope to get on half as well as you have, good luck with your run in!


I'm just an Alpha product mate, of course it's hard work from me but it was Scott's advice that got me here. It's a pure Team effort.


----------



## Bad Alan

Weeeelll I was going to update this when I was doing my cardio post/workout but i literally couldn't hold my phone up long enough to type anything. Major shoulder pump! (Trained legs Friday just gone Scott so moved the shoulder and leg days around, legs tomorrow!)

Side raises fst7 style

Seated smith close grip

Upright rows

Cheat one arm laterals

15mins SS (1280m)

Adjusting to more volume so weights used were pretty average to say the least, proper workout maybe moved through it a little bit quickly but it did the job to say the least. Just cooked next meal and its sat staring at me sooo I'm gna go smash it down then probably take a nap!


----------



## Bad Alan

Quiet you ha, sweating like mad constantly bring back winter FFS.

Got my training partner sorted for tomorrow and legs is gonna be a gooood time ! Looking forward to my post workout meal already, cheers for reminding me of protein pancakes REZA.


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs tonight:

Calves two leg and one leg

Leg press

ATG front squats - maxed out at 120kg x 5 reps haven't done them in ages and it showed!

Ham curls

Leg ext ss/ sissy squats - this was brutal

SLDL Db

Total of 25 sets was absolutely dripping by the end of it, dirty pressure headache and cramping whilst driving home lol. Diet has been spot on, just chowed down protein pancakes post workout laaaarrvvely. Pleased I was up for cardio this morning don't think I could manage it tonight!

@ sharpy - no throwing up for me, clearly not hardcore enough!


----------



## reza85

Good work mate glad you enjoyed the pancakes


----------



## liam0810

120 on ATG front squats is good mate, I can't get the hang of them.

Was legs tonight for me and I nearly threw up but thats coz I had a shake on way to the gym


----------



## dipdabs

Scott is going to need to make a few clones of himself soon!

Good luck with this!


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> 120 on ATG front squats is good mate, I can't get the hang of them.
> 
> Was legs tonight for me and I nearly threw up but thats coz I had a shake on way to the gym


Liam you look like monster in your avi bro whats your stats


----------



## liam0810

reza85 said:


> Liam you look like monster in your avi bro whats your stats


In that mate I was 12st 8 at 5ft 8. Now im 14st 7 on a bulk


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Scott is going to need to make a few clones of himself soon!
> 
> Good luck with this!


Think he has a few in the pipe line chelsea, liam and sharpy looking pretty good!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> @ sharpy - no throwing up for me, clearly not hardcore enough!


 :lol:

All in good time mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> 120 on ATG front squats is good mate, I can't get the hang of them.
> 
> Was legs tonight for me and I nearly threw up but thats coz I had a shake on way to the gym


Yea weight rockets up the longer there left in always starts back low when not had them in for a while, same with back squats for me. Yea shake before legs is a no-go for me hate protein shakes only a couple I can stomach taste wise, never got on well with them.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Only got two space left in September lol


Real world results = lots of new clients!


----------



## Bad Alan

Cant believe I forgot about him! Rack is looking like a completely different person I'm surprised he doesn't jump when he see's himself in the mirror thinking "who the **** is that!"


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> I feel I'm good at my Job and once clients and I gel, it's value for bucks and I'm proud of the way your all taking to my program's
> 
> And @rack has stuck it out and now it's his time to feel he's achieved sumthing


Man I just have to say I'm so jealous of sharpy doing low reps and heavy weights that's my territory lol

We have got to do a team Alpha pound for pound 1/3 rep max challenge and Scott is not allowed to play !


----------



## Bad Alan

HA have you looked in Rack and Liams journals? Strong as **** them two think Ill pass for now!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> HA have you looked in Rack and Liams journals? Strong as **** them two think Ill pass for now![/quote
> 
> Rack is a beast but hoppfully he is so under fed that he wont have any energy lol and liam I need to find his journal will do that now


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> HA have you looked in Rack and Liams journals? Strong as **** them two think Ill pass for now!


Chelsea is a strong fvcker too!


----------



## Bad Alan

Too many to mention lol!

Sharpy fly's under the radar on that too putting up 45kg bells on shoulder presses....


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Chelsea is a strong fvcker too!


Was gonna say Chelsea would blow us out of the water especially with his squat, actually Reza wouldn't be far behind as well. I think DB press I might have a chance on!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> #DOorDIE


Feel really......really little now lol


----------



## RACK

I can survive and still lift heavy only eating oxygen 

We'll be causing a revolution, Team Alpha Takeover!


----------



## Bad Alan

Rebound is going to be another spectacle I think when you're done!


----------



## RACK

Things are already planned for it mate 

A new journal will be put up too, can't let the Team down can I


----------



## Hayesy

Good Luck Pal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Full rest day today as had day off work aswell, itching to be in the gym but I still have DOM's in my shoulders from Monday and my legs are fooked from yesterday so needed a rest lol!

Diet 100%, training back tomorrow looking forward to it!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Full rest day today as had day off work aswell, itching to be in the gym but I still have DOM's in my shoulders from Monday and my legs are fooked from yesterday so needed a rest lol!
> 
> Diet 100%, training back tomorrow looking forward to it!


Wish I had a day off work man we need to win the lotto


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today:

Wide grip rack deads from knee - topped out at 200kg for 2 sets of 5

Tbar rows - upto 4plates for few sets of 6

Wide grip chins

Low pulley rows

Hammer curls ss/ BB curls - ridiculous pump

Good session DOMS in legs is killer from Tuesday still, needed the rest yesterday to recover from Monday + Tuesday. Diet spot on not really feeling hungry, post workout pancakes doing the trick of treating my sweet tooth!


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea they were fine as the deads were only from knee height!

Chest today:

Inc pause press (90 degree arm bend) - Great start with some heavy(ish) work for sets of 5, the pauses killed me!

DB floor press

CGBP

INC flyes - short rest periods and it was lights out at this point

V bar dips

EZ skull crushers

WEEK1 WORKOUTS DONE!

Really good session again love having more of a structure to my workouts and all the guesswork taken away from my diet. Aching from head to toe lol, upper back is toasted from yesterdays rack deads. Full rest over the weekend, bring on week2!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sent !


----------



## Bad Alan

Was going to just do sod all today but the weather is too good!

Took the oppurtunity to get out and play golf don;t do it as much as I used to, shot 77(+6) in blustery conditions can tell I havent played in a while. Used to be ****ing good at this game! Its good for abit of cardio anyway :thumbup1:

(its not a grandads sport)


----------



## PaulB

Im now an official team Alpha member as well lol. Good luck with your goals buddy.


----------



## PaulB

dutch_scott said:


> Your torture will be with u today buddy iv just been sat down doing plans update etc


No worries mate. Im looking forward to a new challenge and getting some results. Not trained for 11 days now due to holiday. Will be kicking off with your plan.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Update sent mr Faldo lol


lol perfect will have a look now!

- - - Updated - - -



Paul.B. said:


> Im now an official team Alpha member as well lol. Good luck with your goals buddy.


You too mate, good choice signing up :thumb:


----------



## PaulB

Bad Alan said:


> lol perfect will have a look now!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You too mate, good choice signing up :thumb:


Yeh, I need a kick up the a55 and a bit of guidance. I'm looking forward to what Dutch has in store for me.


----------



## Bad Alan

Next weeks training in, I was dying to get back in the gym till I saw Mondays leg day fuuuaarrkk may need some caffiene before undertaking that one! All looks interesting can't wait!


----------



## Bad Alan

I know lol leg doms last for days with me, and I can't ****ing wait boss !


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> You'll be limping Thursday when I personally smash u on chest


LOL lucky Punk I wane get smashed on chest !


----------



## reza85

oh and for you leg day 3 scoops off jacket would do it


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> LOL lucky Punk I wane get smashed on chest !


HA its worked out well as Rack is not too far from me!

Cant do pre workout drinks make me feel really ill, sugarfree red bull or black coffee for me


----------



## Bad Alan

Rack is training arms Friday I think Scott so I was going to ask about moving days round so I could come join in with that aswell. Maybe something like move Back to wednesday with no Bi's and no Tri's with chest then hit an arm day on Friday with you two?


----------



## Bad Alan

Top man, I can get over anytime after 1pm Friday hope that fits in with you two and Im free anytime Thursday. Bring the noise!


----------



## RACK

That's no joke about bein killed off!

I'm gonna be trainin just as hard even though I'll be a day or so out and can't wait to get you beasted Team Alpha style with the boss man!

You're gonna love it mate and it'll be great to see you vomit.......... Errm I mean see you here!

Remember #DoOrDie


----------



## Bad Alan

Ha I'm not even gna start with any trash talking, very much looking forward to it!


----------



## reza85

Man i'm so jealous


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders tonight:

Clean and jerk - Great movement hit delts really well, technique work needed though!

Seated side raise

Rear delt raise

Seated DB press - delts were already fried by this point and these were killer!

Great workout bit higher rep's on the raises was really hard work after the clean and jerk's, delts were toasted the treadmill work after is killer when shoulders are sore no where to rest my arms! Diet 100% not really hungry and most of the meals are really nice so look forward to them. No bland food here!

COUNTDOWN 2 DAYS TIME !

- - - Updated - - -



reza85 said:


> Man i'm so jealous


Where abouts are you from?


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders tonight:
> 
> Clean and jerk - Great movement hit delts really well, technique work needed though!
> 
> Seated side raise
> 
> Rear delt raise
> 
> Seated DB press - delts were already fried by this point and these were killer!
> 
> Great workout bit higher rep's on the raises was really hard work after the clean and jerk's, delts were toasted the treadmill work after is killer when shoulders are sore no where to rest my arms! Diet 100% not really hungry and most of the meals are really nice so look forward to them. No bland food here!
> 
> COUNTDOWN 2 DAYS TIME !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Where abouts are you from?


Central London mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101

dutch_scott said:


> I hate coachs who make bland diets so glad your enjoying it pal


My 1st coach gave me a meal plan, which consisted of

200g Chicken, 150g green Veg, repeat 5 times :thumbdown:

needless to say after 1 week i got fed up of bloody chicken!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs yesterday:

ATG front squats - higher reps

Leg curls - +2.5kg and more sets

Stiff leg deads

DB step ups - these were really hard

Wide stance LP - quadruple drop set, crippled after this with cramp

Calves 2+1 leg - +10kg from last week

Crunches

Big time back pumps yesterday when training good session though my backside is killing me this morning can't sit anywhere and think I'll be waddling for a few days lol. Got really bad cramp in abs after crunches, always seem to get this when training abs had to wait 10mins for it to pass. Back later on today after taking my newphew to the hospital this afternoon, better get food prepping!


----------



## liam0810

Had bad back pumps myself doing legs last night and my butt is killing as well but you can't beat a good leg session!


----------



## RACK

Can't wait to see you and train with you tomorrow mate, GET READY!!! (evil laugh!!!!)


----------



## Sharpy76

Make sure you get some pics up of the meet!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Can't wait to see you and train with you tomorrow mate, GET READY!!! (evil laugh!!!!)


Lol better be bringing my "A" game i think, early night food prepping and watching TV for me after I haul myself through this back workout. Chins galore and I cant stand them !


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea definitely watch the man in action!


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> We will get picks!
> 
> Sharpy well arrange one in London in few weeks??
> 
> Bad Alan: u staying around for my session after yours and racks?


What I wane come down to that !

Ill be wereing 6 layers at least to cover all the fat and no muscle look


----------



## Bad Alan

Tell me about it lol Ill be like the fat chick who is kept around to make her mates look good whilst these two flaunt their abs!

Back this evening anyway:

Chins

Shoulder width pull ups

Yates rows

DB pullover ss/ wide grip pulldowns - great finsher

DB shrugs - DB's too light in gym near work

Left biceps out as training arms team alpha style Friday. Session was really good was thinking I might have some lower back trouble today after legs yesterday but it was all good my backside is killing me sitting down today though! Food prep for me tonight and lots of sleep ready for tomorrow BRING THE PAIN


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it lol Ill be like the fat chick who is kept around to make her mates look good whilst these two flaunt their abs!
> 
> Back this evening anyway:
> 
> Chins
> 
> Shoulder width pull ups
> 
> Yates rows
> 
> DB pullover ss/ wide grip pulldowns - great finsher
> 
> DB shrugs - DB's too light in gym near work
> 
> Left biceps out as training arms team alpha style Friday. Session was really good was thinking I might have some lower back trouble today after legs yesterday but it was all good my backside is killing me sitting down today though! Food prep for me tonight and lots of sleep ready for tomorrow BRING THE PAIN


Going strong champ keep going


----------



## RACK

Wise choice on the bi's mate lol

See you in a few hours mate #GetReady #AlphaBeasting


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest today:

INC pause press - PB much? +40kg from last week lol -2 reps

Hammer press - RP was brutal

Secret flies :whistling: - great excercise never even thought of absolutely fried my pecs with adjustment in form and ROM

TRI set - LIGHTS OUT

Both smashed through the workout RACK's energy and strength was very impressive this close to show time! Really good to meet you both, genuinely nice guys had a good time, wasn't hard to spot RACK even in a packed out meadowhall! I wont say where MR Francis was haha, BRING ON ARM DAY !


----------



## liam0810

Well done on incline PB mate, just shows that with a little extra motivation from someone you can get more out.

Never done pause incline press but used to do it on barbell shoulder press and it's a killer!

Enjoy arms tomorrow pal


----------



## reza85

Glad you lads had a good day.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Well done on incline PB mate, just shows that with a little extra motivation from someone you can get more out.
> 
> Never done pause incline press but used to do it on barbell shoulder press and it's a killer!
> 
> Enjoy arms tomorrow pal


Cheers mate, new movement for me last week so knew id smash it this week just didnt think by that much lol.

Im nervous about arm day with Mr Guns himself!


----------



## Bad Alan

The mastermind behind those 23inch arms still exists though, feel pretty puny to think my quads are only just over 24 inches lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Well !

Arms today and I would detail the workout but it was a blur of pain and torture dont remember reps and weight but went something like this:

Chins - top half for bi's

Inc curls ss/ Tri pushdowns - Got form adjusted on both these excercises and it turned the intensity up no end !

EZ bar 21's ss/ Lying tri extensions

One arm curls ss/ One arm pressdowns

Wrist curls ss/ DB hammer curls

Finished with abs and calves

Really got owned today by both RACK and Scott even though he moans his arms are still ****ing huge! As soon as RACK pumped up he was looking retarded lean and vascularity was insane veins like ropes. Had a great two days training really got worked hard, can't wait to train legs and see if Mr Francis can make me throw up lol! Really good tips for my ab training which I have always struggled with getting cramp and not being able to train them properly but got this sorted.

I have DOMS in every bodypart lol, looking forward to the weekend off. Just blagged Sunday off work aswell so will be down to meet team ALPHA and see how RACK gets on!!


----------



## reza85

Give it a year or so Alan I'm sure you up to 18inches in no time.


----------



## Bad Alan

That's the plan big man looking forward to seeing the changes I can make, cheers for popping in


----------



## reza85

mg: 6 weeks ? is my arms gone be 19 then in 6 weeks ?  pls say yes hell ill take 18 as long as I'm leaner


----------



## Bad Alan

Positive thinking! I'm wishing them into a growth spurt ha


----------



## RACK

Awesome session again today mate and loved the way you Alpha'd up and pushed through with the inc db curls! Nice work!

Plus chinnin with an 80lb db strapped to ya isn't as easy as it sounds lol

You didn't get owned, you got pushed and that's what its all about. Top 2 days trainin and glad to see you work hard!


----------



## liam0810

Looks like a couple of decent sessions you've had mate and hopefully your paying for it now. I'll see you at Leeds tomorrow pal


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea they were quality sessions definately must do it again and cool you're going RACK has a right team watching!

12 hour shift at work today with bugger all sleep last night I am ****ed, miss timed a couple of meals but all food in just couldn't be helped. DOMS in Bi's is ridiculous and weirdly they still feel pumped up lol, chest is knackered and so is my back from Wednesday still think the chins and puill ups have ruined me!

Looking forward to cheering RACK on tomorrow and seeing how he gets on :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Training shots from arm day:


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Training shots from arm day:


From the look on your face looks like a walk in the park bro :whistling:

Arms look super pumped


----------



## BIG BUCK

Hi Alan, I'm jealous of your training sessions , well done!

Can you pm me how you over came your abs cramping? I suffer from the same, killer cramps after 10-20 sit ups!

Cheers


----------



## Bad Alan

BB2 said:


> Hi Alan, I'm jealous of your training sessions , well done!
> 
> Can you pm me how you over came your abs cramping? I suffer from the same, killer cramps after 10-20 sit ups!
> 
> Cheers


PM sent mate !

- - - Updated - - -



reza85 said:


> From the look on your face looks like a walk in the park bro :whistling:
> 
> Arms look super pumped


HA I still feel like I have an arm pump today lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Great day today again with team ALPHA, seriously well done to John who although was down about not getting a callout no-one can take away the fact that you were probably the most conditioned guy in the show. Didn't help they stood you next to the guys who probably took the 1 and 2 spot (please clarify scott?) however you seriously made a few of them look FAT.

Good to meet Liam aswell who I could spot from about 300 yards off the guys a ****ing beast and literally has no neck!

Cant wait to get back in the gym tmro after having some good food today (not too bad unlike Scotty!)

Rock on wk3 !


----------



## Bad Alan

^ bastard lol and it'll proabably be off tomorrow!

Legs today same workout as last week:

Front squat - +20kg for both sets and 1 extra rep in final set, was seeing stars!

Ham curls - +5kg pb

Stiff leg deads - top set 140kgx8 (+20kg)

Walking lunges - (instead of step ups) 30 secs rest between sets and sweated it out !

Leg press wide stance - **** me this was brutal quad drop

Calves two and one leg +10kg on all sets and +2 reps on two leg sets

DAAAAMMMMMNNN threw a sicky boy after this workout so congrats scott you evil man. Was a very tough workout PB's on all excercises (not all time PB on SLDL but in last 6 months). Head is pounding got my post workout meal in me and its settled OK after throwing up earlier. The leg press set was awful and the short rest's I decided to do on the lunges had me dripping with sweat even though it was cold outside!

Shoulders tomorrow looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## reza85

Wow 140 for stiff leg deadlift is sick bro were you doing them elevated ? my best dead is been around 210 but i could get no were near that on stiiff ! well gon find out tomorrow


----------



## Milky

Sorted


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Sorted


Legend again mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Wow 140 for stiff leg deadlift is sick bro were you doing them elevated ? my best dead is been around 210 but i could get no were near that on stiiff ! well gon find out tomorrow


Na I just do them stood and take them to mid shin level (till I get a really good stretch) always been a relatively strong deadlifter I've pulled 230kgx2 in the past. Loving getting back into lower rep stuff haven't done strength work in forever! Could of gone heavier as was only supposed to get 4reps on last set just underestimated lol...


----------



## Matt*2010

Looking quality mate! Those PBs are getting smashed too, well done.

Just seen the pics above from your arm session, good solid base for Scott to work with and your arms are looking pumped to fu*k... Top man


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> ^ bastard lol and it'll proabably be off tomorrow!
> 
> Legs today same workout as last week:
> 
> Front squat - +20kg for both sets and 1 extra rep in final set, was seeing stars!
> 
> Ham curls - +5kg pb
> 
> Stiff leg deads - top set 140kgx8 (+20kg)
> 
> Walking lunges - (instead of step ups) 30 secs rest between sets and sweated it out !
> 
> Leg press wide stance - **** me this was brutal quad drop
> 
> Calves two and one leg +10kg on all sets and +2 reps on two leg sets
> 
> DAAAAMMMMMNNN threw a sicky boy after this workout so congrats scott you evil man. Was a very tough workout PB's on all excercises (not all time PB on SLDL but in last 6 months). Head is pounding got my post workout meal in me and its settled OK after throwing up earlier. The leg press set was awful and the short rest's I decided to do on the lunges had me dripping with sweat even though it was cold outside!
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow looking forward to it :thumb:


Haha, i was sick again today (bloody legs!!). Not as bad as before, just a bit in my mouth so i just swallowed it, kept calm and carried on lol!

Those FST-7's kill me, i can feel my quads screaming for oxygen, fvcking love the feeing though!


----------



## reza85

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha, i was sick again today (bloody legs!!). Not as bad as before, just a bit in my mouth so i just swallowed it, kept calm and carried on lol!
> 
> Those FST-7's kill me, i can feel my quads screaming for oxygen, fvcking love the feeing though![/quote
> 
> Nice


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha, i was sick again today (bloody legs!!). Not as bad as before, just a bit in my mouth so i just swallowed it, kept calm and carried on lol!
> 
> Those FST-7's kill me, i can feel my quads screaming for oxygen, fvcking love the feeing though!


Totally ALPHA lol, I don't think I could of swallowed mine straight down the sink for me. I've only ever done it on legs think Scott has had RACK do it on shoulders ha must've been a hell of a workout!


----------



## Sharpy76

reza85 said:


> Nice


Lol, it does sound rank but what you gonna do when you're in the middle of a set?!?!

It's beginning to be a bit of a regular occurrence on leg days now. No other body part seems to have the same effect, leg days are a killer!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> I'm gna reply to all of u on here by saying
> 
> 'pow'
> 
> Ha it's awesome !
> 
> Yes I made rack sick doing shoulders and a few guys doing arms!
> 
> I'm intense but intensity makes density


Scott there is business venture here for you as said before "ALPHA anti-sickness pills"


----------



## Matt*2010

dutch_scott said:


> I'm gna reply to all of u on here by saying
> 
> 'pow'
> 
> Ha it's awesome !
> 
> Yes I made rack sick doing shoulders and a few guys doing arms!
> 
> I'm intense but intensity makes density


Had sick in my mouth both yesterday and today, arms then chest. Swallowed it straight down the hatch 

Won't be sick doing legs tomorrow!


----------



## Bad Alan

You think you wont.....but you probably will ha


----------



## Matt*2010

The power of positive thinking bud! Lol

I won't lie though, leg day last week may have led to me getting ill (!)


----------



## reza85

Matt*2010 said:


> The power of positive thinking bud! Lol
> 
> I won't lie though, leg day last week may have led to me getting ill (!)


LOL thats what your glutimine is for


----------



## Matt*2010

WHAT?!

The boss has prescribed you glutamine?!!


----------



## reza85




----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> Yes and u both will be cycling this very product all in the right time ! Lol
> 
> Ha I'm gna have u all fighting over niceties in the diets lol


 :lol: that cracked me up, you know times are hard when your fighting over glutimine


----------



## Matt*2010

It's bad when it gets to a point where I think adding glutamine early is cheating haha


----------



## RACK

The 2 times I've trained delts with scott I was sick on the first and nearly past out on the 2nd....... BOOM!!!

mate, I can't thank you enough for coming and spending sunday with me, really did mean a lot and shows true team spirit. A very big thank you


----------



## Bad Alan

I loved it mate, I was very grateful you let me train with you even though you were 2 days out not many would've I don't think ! Onwards and upwards for team ALPHA !


----------



## RACK

I loved it, you pushed me as much as me and scott pushed you. Pure Team work!


----------



## Sharpy76

I'm getting slightly concerned.

My strength is nowhere near you lot, i'll let the side down if there is any team meets down my end


----------



## RACK

Nah mate, we all just push each other to lift more.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> But if u add both your reps on top set they don't equal my 12!
> 
> #team captain
> 
> #leadfromthefront
> 
> #pushthepace


We don't all have arms the size of most peoples legs !


----------



## liam0810

Mate you would hate it here. Its full of drunk girls of all different nationalities. Disgraceful


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate you would hate it here. Its full of drunk girls of all different nationalities. Disgraceful


Ha get off your phone and get chasing them round, **** up today? Enjoy the break I'm sure Scott has a lot of torture planned for you when you get back!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Ha get off your phone and get chasing them round, **** up today? Enjoy the break I'm sure Scott has a lot of torture planned for you when you get back!


Hope he has mate I need to get freaky big! I'm off it now mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders today, same workout as last weeks:

Clean and press - +5kg PB

Seated side laterals - upped all weights from last week

Rear delt raises - beat all last weeks aswell

Seated DB press - delts were absolutely toasted !

SSCV - 25mins

Shoulder workouts are killer ATM I felt abit sluggish all day today think the leg workout from yesterday hit me hard! Still smashed through all last weeks weights loved the clean and press although its fooking hard work. Had very tender glutes today lol doing the jerky sit down on the toilet motion, it's not fun !

Can't complain at one meal today hit every one on time and all really enjoyable, pumped up shoulder pic from gym today and Team ALPHA breakfast photo from RACK's show. Need to get really wide up top as my waist is just so thick!


----------



## Matt*2010

Looking good mate!

Though my missus is giving me funny looks for having pics of half naked big men on my phone!

Will have to go on pornhub now just to alpha myself up a little :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

HA dont worry about that have to deal with it all the time lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Nice work pal
> 
> All change on the weekend so embrace today!


Shall I keep this weeks workouts same as last week? Will weigh in tomorrow and do measurements was at work early and in a rush today !


----------



## reza85

:whistling: Alan i have been told Scott can tailor diets to include treats such as Dominos and Beer I dont drink sooooo :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA get him told mate! I can't be doing with having **** food makes me feel dirrrrrty. Although I'm 23 on saturday there will be a few drinks getting chucked back and probably a slice of cake or two, must tell him about this :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Day off today, needed it.

45 minute low intensity cardio walking the dog, diet has been all good time to catch up on some sleep!

Bodyweight this morning was 201lbs (-2lbs)

Waist down 1/2 inch

Legs 25inch (+1inch)


----------



## Bad Alan

This in reply to PM lol?

- - - Updated - - -

This in reply to PM lol?


----------



## Bad Alan

^ Sounds like a plan!

Back today:

Chin ups - only +1 rep from last week forearm pump was stupid today

Shoulder width chins

Underhand BB rows - +10kg all sets (115kgx5 top set)

Pullovers ss/ pulldowns - killer of a finisher up in reps and weight

DB shrugs

Cable curl 21's - **** me these hurt

Alternate DB curls

Good workout beating most reps or weights, still getting used to chin ups/pull ups not had them in routine in a long time! Looking forward to chest tomorrow then partying all day Saturday as I'm now an old bastard, even found a few grey's in my hair today not happy!


----------



## Shorty29

Happy birthday for Sunday mate. Have a good one....


----------



## RACK

We'll have less talk of grey hairs here boyo!!!!

Have a wild bday mate and best wishes for it


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> We'll have less talk of grey hairs here boyo!!!!
> 
> Have a wild bday mate and best wishes for it


Cheers boss, Im clearly over the hill now though better than being under it I suppose!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers boss, Im clearly over the hill now though better than being under it I suppose!


23 was one of the best years of my life so hopefully you have a goodun mate. If you feel old imagine how I feel when I'll be 28 next week. I just keep telling myself I'm getting better looking every day, even if I'm deluding myself its still comforts me.

Have a good bday tomorrow pal and get smashed!


----------



## Bad Alan

Feel better now thank **** im not 28 :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest + Tris today:

Inc paused BB - Loving this

DB floor press - So bad at these managed 40kgx4 on top set

CGBP

Inc flyes - 30sec rest again up in weight, good way to finish chest off was fooked

Dips X max reps

Skull crushers - smashed last weeks

Goodbye week 3 you have been smashed! Stuck to diet easily all week and training has been really good PB'd most excercises throughout the week with workouts same as last week. Full weekend off to enjoy my birthday and get very merry tomorrow night! Few more carbs Saturday maybe naughty ones lol?

Bring on next week Scotty :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Feel better now thank **** im not 28 :beer:


Cnut!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cnut!


Lol your twice my ****ing size so I dont feel bad!


----------



## Matt*2010

Happy birthday, enjoy the weekend bud!


----------



## Shorty29

You worried that your 23!!!! Best years of my life where mid twenties to late twenties...awesome times. You got plenty of good years mate. Enjoy your birthday.


----------



## reza85

Enjoy ur b day champ


----------



## RACK

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Sharpy76

Happy birthday fella, have a good'un :beer:


----------



## liam0810

Happy birthday pal


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers lads, last night was eventful lol. Got absolutley wrecked and ended the night in a bout of fisty cuffs after getting sucker punched in the back of me head, thats all she wrote dont remember much else got a couple of numbers in my phone though. Hope their not hogs :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers lads, last night was eventful lol. Got absolutley wrecked and ended the night in a bout of fisty cuffs after getting sucker punched in the back of me head, thats all she wrote dont remember much else got a couple of numbers in my phone though. Hope their not hogs :laugh:


Get texting the girls and even if they're hogs bang them and think of it as a little birthday present to yourself. By not remembering anything do you mean the lad who hit you knocked you out or do you mean by that point you were too p1ssed?


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> Get texting the girls and even if they're hogs bang them and think of it as a little birthday present to yourself. By not remembering anything do you mean the lad who hit you knocked you out or do you mean by that point you were too p1ssed?


:laugh:


----------



## Matt*2010

It was probably someone's bird mate, hence only getting a couple of numbers before getting clocked on the bonce for your troubles! :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol I will be doing.

I was stood looking for our kids phone as he'd dropped it and remember getting smacked in the back of me head, turned round smacked again in my jaw and seeing this cnut lining me up for another but we weren't having that ended in abit of a brawl, too ****ed to remember much can't imagine I did too much damage to anyone in the state I was in lol! Can't turn my head left this morning though and my jaw is fuuuarrkked fun and games !


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sounds like a good time was had, but there is nothing worse than getting donkey punched, fcking cowards


----------



## reza85

Email Scott see what he would have done in that situation ?

Mind you at 20 stone 6.2 I think the guy would have ignored it

Me ize is gangester so I role like a bade-man G :gun_bandana:

LOL :rockon:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I will be doing.
> 
> I was stood looking for our kids phone as he'd dropped it and remember getting smacked in the back of me head, turned round smacked again in my jaw and seeing this cnut lining me up for another but we weren't having that ended in abit of a brawl, too ****ed to remember much can't imagine I did too much damage to anyone in the state I was in lol! Can't turn my head left this morning though and my jaw is fuuuarrkked fun and games !


Are you sure you didn't get punched off one of these girls for pesting them? Hahaha


----------



## reza85

dutch_scott said:


> Ha what do u mean what I would have done ?


lol I was trying to say when you are 20stone 6.2 people think twice about even sucker punching you


----------



## Bad Alan

Received although wish it got lost lol, leg day looks fun! Can't wait to wake up feeling human again tomorrow and getting back in the gym!


----------



## Bad Alan

Still feeling ****e this getting old business is no fun, used to be able to drink days in a row ****ing wrote off from one. Neck is battered still lol, heavy push session in a couple of hours, the mind is raring to go but the body is not atm. NEED SOME CAFFEINE!

Sent Scott diet info see if we need any changes and should be getting next blast info back so I can get ordering. Fun times ahead!


----------



## RACK

I'm tired out today from MINT mate, I spent most of yesterday chilled too

- - - Updated - - -

I'm tired out today from MINT mate, I spent most of yesterday chilled too


----------



## Bad Alan

Push today:

Flat BP - haven't done in ages think Ill get into this quite well managed 120kgx4 top set

Incline DB press

Behind neck seated press

CGBP - Love these for tri's good pump sets of 5

High incline DB - good stretch with these and a good way to finish!

Had a fun workout love training chest, shame the ****er doesn;t grow lol. High volume for me and low rep work, giant sets on legs tomorrow should be fun..............NOT. Been starving all day today although working out usually kills that so shouldn't be too bad tonight. Will be a new man tomorrow after my two day hangover ****s off!


----------



## Matt*2010

I thought you northern lads were meant to be able to handle your ale?

I've not yet met one that can tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

Matt*2010 said:


> I thought you northern lads were meant to be able to handle your ale?
> 
> I've not yet met one that can tbh


HA not me mate drink once a month max and was on it all day long being supplied by "friends" lol :beer:


----------



## Shorty29

Bad Alan said:


> HA not me mate drink once a month max and was on it all day long being supplied by "friends" lol :beer:


I used to be a big drinker. Since my mrs got pregnant (9 months and 8 month old baby) 17 months ago I have had maybe 2 glasses of red wine! I'm dreading the first night back out with the lads...I'm gonna be like a teenager on his first can of lager...probably tell people I love them, then try and fight them, then be sick on myself and start crying!


----------



## Bad Alan

^ Been there done that lol !

Enjoy the cheap nights out though ha


----------



## reza85

:laugh: Mate I get off my head with a few beers lol

- - - Updated - - -

:laugh: Mate I get off my head with a few beers lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Good back and forth emails with Scott no diet changes which is great as still enjoying it and I love being a boring bastard and just keeping it simple, know every meal now makes it easy. Hard week this week looking forward to the workouts though, time to try and catch Liam and co up!


----------



## Shorty29

Bad Alan said:


> Good back and forth emails with Scott no diet changes which is great as still enjoying it and I love being a boring bastard and just keeping it simple, know every meal now makes it easy. Hard week this week looking forward to the workouts though, time to try and catch Liam and co up!


Good man. How long you been training with Scott?


----------



## Bad Alan

Only a month or so mate, diet is straightforward as I have always eaten similar to this just macro's moved around. Training is different for me though hopefully will start adapting and hitting some good numbers.

Just been informed of another possible Alpha training session if John is up for it in the next couple of weeks, excited or terrified?! hmmmm


----------



## Shorty29

Bad Alan said:



> Only a month or so mate, diet is straightforward as I have always eaten similar to this just macro's moved around. Training is different for me though hopefully will start adapting and hitting some good numbers.
> 
> Just been informed of another possible Alpha training session if John is up for it in the next couple of weeks, excited or terrified?! hmmmm


Yea I've found the training different to what I'm used to, but adapted quite well I think (only 2 weeks in)

Think I'll get some good results to be honest. Diets better than I ever ate. Always thought I ate ok but within 2 weeks I feel a lot less bloated and look a little leaner.

A training session would be good.


----------



## RACK

Yes buddy, I'm defo up for it. Not many hols left at work so will be prob a 4pm or early evening session but we'll get it sorted out asap. Will be great to see how you've changed too. Loving all the progress being made by you and the team!!


----------



## Dagman72

Shorty29 said:


> Yea I've found the training different to what I'm used to, but adapted quite well I think (only 2 weeks in)
> 
> Think I'll get some good results to be honest. Diets better than I ever ate. Always thought I ate ok but within 2 weeks I feel a lot less bloated and look a little leaner.
> 
> A training session would be good.


Shorty i think scott is hoping to come down to crayford gym to train with sharpy very soon so only 45mins from us - hopefully this will happen.

- - - Updated - - -



Shorty29 said:


> Yea I've found the training different to what I'm used to, but adapted quite well I think (only 2 weeks in)
> 
> Think I'll get some good results to be honest. Diets better than I ever ate. Always thought I ate ok but within 2 weeks I feel a lot less bloated and look a little leaner.
> 
> A training session would be good.


Shorty i think scott is hoping to come down to crayford gym to train with sharpy very soon so only 45mins from us - hopefully this will happen.


----------



## Dagman72

what the **** is it with these double posts?

- - - Updated - - -

what the **** is it with these double posts?


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol I ****ing hate them its annoying as hell!

- - - Updated - - -

Lol I ****ing hate them its annoying as hell!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> It's deffo happening in two weeks


Are you over for training the brits weekend scott is that the date? What day is amateur finals the saturday (20th)?? Going to come down for one day might book a hotel and come for whole weekend though, need to buy tickets in advance?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs today:

Giant set;

Leg extensions

Lunges

Smith close stance squat

Leg extensions

Then onto hamstring curls

Seated calf raise

Very tough workout kept moving through at a good pace, blowing like mad between sets had to really concentrate on breathing. Didn't bother too much about weights really burnt my legs out pump was insane. Hardest leg workout for a while, high reps mixed in with heavy work on squats. Really bad calf cramp even now lol.

Felt really sluggish all day today and very bloated/fat think I'm coming down with a cold as its been going around work. Appetite has been crap and feeling sick as a dog, got all meals in still (pwout went down like a bag of gravel) NEED MY BED!


----------



## Matt*2010

I'm with you there mate, feel absolutely shattered today!

I just woke up after dozing off after dinner, may have been a caffeine crash but I did push myself real hard in the gym today so not sure.

Well done on sticking with it when feeling rough though fella, very easy to throw in the towel on days like today so give yourself a pat on the back lol


----------



## Bad Alan

I've got a rest day tomorrow and no work so will be having a lie in to recover and getting my food brought to me for the morning lol!


----------



## Shorty29

Mate enjoy the day off..they are like gold dust to me....you'll have to tell me what you mean by the term "lay in" I don't know what the fcuk that means!


----------



## Shorty29

Dagman72 said:


> Shorty i think scott is hoping to come down to crayford gym to train with sharpy very soon so only 45mins from us - hopefully this will happen.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shorty i think scott is hoping to come down to crayford gym to train with sharpy very soon so only 45mins from us - hopefully this will happen.


As long as work permits mate I'll be there.


----------



## Dagman72

Shorty29 said:


> As long as work permits mate I'll be there.


understand, be in the same position mate.

- - - Updated - - -



Shorty29 said:


> As long as work permits mate I'll be there.


understand, be in the same position mate.


----------



## reza85

LOL Lucky you I got work and cardio :no:


----------



## liam0810

Mate get to Manc for the Sportex and we'll go out on the Saturday, Scott and Rack are already on it. Can train at my gym Saturday as well. You will probably be able to get a ticket when there but I'm ordering one next couple days. The finals for ukbff and ifbb is on the Sunday.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate get to Manc for the Sportex and we'll go out on the Saturday, Scott and Rack are already on it. Can train at my gym Saturday as well. You will probably be able to get a ticket when there but I'm ordering one next couple days. The finals for ukbff and ifbb is on the Sunday.


Yea I'm pretty up for it I know my little bro has the following weekend off for the NFL at wembley so he can't make it, trying to get one of my mates to ****ing come but only a couple train! Where is the event held did you say Liam? I can get the time off so could make a weekend of it and get a hotel, are you going both days mate?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm pretty up for it I know my little bro has the following weekend off for the NFL at wembley so he can't make it, trying to get one of my mates to ****ing come but only a couple train! Where is the event held did you say Liam? I can get the time off so could make a weekend of it and get a hotel, are you going both days mate?


Just the Sunday but might do the Saturday as well.

It's at event city which is right next to the Trafford centre pal


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Just the Sunday but might do the Saturday as well.
> 
> It's at event city which is right next to the Trafford centre pal


Cool is the Saturday expo day? As long as we are not training chest I'm in for training, **** taking your bench on lol!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cool is the Saturday expo day? As long as we are not training chest I'm in for training, **** taking your bench on lol!


It's both days mate. Haha mate we'll decide closer to the time and if Scott's with us he can decide


----------



## RACK

Should be a top weekend. Plus I'll be alive this time lol

- - - Updated - - -

Should be a top weekend. Plus I'll be alive this time lol


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> I'll b there an Over active skeleton!!


We'll have switched roles from leeds haha


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> I'll b there an Over active skeleton!!


Legend received email, thanks !


----------



## RACK

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate? And yep I'll be there for sure


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate? And yep I'll be there for sure


Yea I definately fancy it, how are you travelling down?


----------



## Bad Alan

Day off training today, still feeling horrendous its flying out of both ends lol!

Will do 30mins cardio this evening then time for more rest and try to recover from whatever alien disease I have contracted


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Day off training today, still feeling horrendous its flying out of both ends lol!
> 
> Will do 30mins cardio this evening then time for more rest and try to recover from whatever alien disease I have contracted


Are you sure you didn't bang one of those fatties from Saturday night? as those symptoms sound the type of STD you catch from flag crackers


----------



## reza85

liam0810 said:


> Are you sure you didn't bang one of those fatties from Saturday night? as those symptoms sound the type of STD you catch from flag crackers


 :lol: hey lay off fat people, I'm sensitive


----------



## RACK

Everytinme I read somethin from liam I read it in his accent and its even funnier 

BA (cool initials!) I'll be drivin down most prob, pm'd bout it


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Everytinme I read somethin from liam I read it in his accent and its even funnier
> 
> BA (cool initials!) I'll be drivin down most prob, pm'd bout it


Mate you disappointed me that you didn't sound like Mel B from Bo Selecta when i met you, please can you make sure you practice that accent for when you visit Manchester!

- - - Updated - - -



reza85 said:


> :lol: hey lay off fat people, I'm sensitive


Are you saying BadAlan slept with you reza? This is too Alpha for me!


----------



## RACK

liam0810 said:


> Mate you disappointed me that you didn't sound like Mel B from Bo Selecta when i met you, please can you make sure you practice that accent for when you visit Manchester!


I told ya, I sound just like Shaun Bean haha "Tha can't just walk in t'gay village!"


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol Liam you crack me up man


----------



## BIG BUCK

I should be up for the 14th

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Bad Alan

BB2 said:


> I should be up for the 14th
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all


Good man more the better!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back this afternoon row focus:

T bar rows - worked upto 5 1/2 plates x8, should have gone heavier too much above rep range

Yates rows - 120kgx4 top set, grip is ****ing pants had a couple more in me but even with straps couldnt hold it with forearm pump

DB rows - high reppers

Low close grip rows

Pullovers - Love these good burn for finisher

Still feel abit lethargic but hopefully will be back to normal tomorrow, my appetite has been crap all week but have managed to fit all my meals in bar one last night as I went to bed. Good workout considering liking the heavier work, looking forward to an arms day tomorrow!

@dutch_scott is my arm day supersets of bi's and tri's laid out in the order in email?


----------



## RACK

How big a weekend did you have to still feel lathargic haha

Nice weight on the rows mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Feeling much better this morning appetite is about back to normal and its ARM DAY

WINNING !!


----------



## reza85

Originally Posted by reza85

hey lay off fat people, I'm sensitive

Liam > Are you saying BadAlan slept with you reza? This is too Alpha for me!

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL no **** bro

PS that is not alpha that is take-that

Are you saying BadAlan slept with you reza? This is too Alpha for me!


----------



## Bad Alan

Arm day!

Supersets of bi's and tri's:

Hammer curls ss/ Pushdowns

Alternate db curls ss/ Kickbacks - never used to get on with kickbacks but they were really good today!

EZ bar 21's ss/ Overhead DB extensions - I HATE 21's with a passion lol they proper **** me up

Rev BB curls to finish

Well and truly pumped after that, some good heavier work early on find it really easy to hit my bi's but have a hard time growing tri's. These are my main focus along with back thickness which judging by the DOM's from yesterday's back session is a work in progress! My middle and upper back is sore as hell today from back yesterday and I know I've hit my arms to say the least today.

Another week down really enjoyed it, dont know plans for next week but I'm sure I will in due course. Town tonight to watch my mates make monkeys of themselves, love being the sober one and the perk of mopping up all the bird's they offend lol ....

Week 5 here I come !


----------



## reza85

Make sure is not the same fat girls as last week other wise liam is gone be on your case again :whistling:

- - - Updated - - -

Make sure is not the same fat girls as last week other wise liam is gone be on your case again :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals
> 
> Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


Great, is there an agenda to the session guys?


----------



## RACK

Pretty sure its a back and bi session, chat then food after

BA (still love those initials!) Can you pm me mate, got a couple of details about the meet on the 14th


----------



## Bad Alan

PM'd


----------



## Bad Alan

Baaaarstard of a day at work today, still hit macro's just shuffled meals around for convenience. Couple of additions to diet and same workouts as last week which is great as they were ****ing brutal, time to smash some PB's.


----------



## Sambuca

Have fun mate!


----------



## PaulB

Subbed mate.. Will keep popping in now.


----------



## Dorian Gray

Bad Alan said:


> Arm day!
> 
> Supersets of bi's and tri's:
> 
> Hammer curls ss/ Pushdowns
> 
> Alternate db curls ss/ Kickbacks - never used to get on with kickbacks but they were really good today!
> 
> EZ bar 21's ss/ Overhead DB extensions - I HATE 21's with a passion lol they proper **** me up
> 
> Rev BB curls to finish
> 
> Well and truly pumped after that, some good heavier work early on find it really easy to hit my bi's but have a hard time growing tri's. These are my main focus along with back thickness which judging by the DOM's from yesterday's back session is a work in progress! My middle and upper back is sore as hell today from back yesterday and I know I've hit my arms to say the least today.
> 
> Another week down really enjoyed it, dont know plans for next week but I'm sure I will in due course. Town tonight to watch my mates make monkeys of themselves, love being the sober one and the perk of mopping up all the bird's they offend lol ....
> 
> Week 5 here I come !


good work mate, i struggle to go out sober tho so thats something i will have to work on, my mates are annoying ****s when they are drunk ha

I have just joind team Alpha myself :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Arms still pumped mate? lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Dorian Gray said:


> good work mate, i struggle to go out sober tho so thats something i will have to work on, my mates are annoying ****s when they are drunk ha
> 
> I have just joind team Alpha myself :thumbup1:


Ha you will love it eventually chatting drunk birds up is the easiest game ever aswell !


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Arms still pumped mate? lol


OK today thank god tri's were still wrecked yesterday and its a heavy push sesh today so wouldn't have been fun! This arm workout was similar to the hell I was put through when we trained was in bits mate, enjoying a spot of cardio are we at this time?


----------



## RACK

I did enjoy pushing you that arm session buddy, the "Where you goin....... get those weights lifted, you're not going lighter!" bit still makes me chuckle 

I was indeed doing my usual pre-6am cardio but a bit cold on my hands to do my usual walkin updates so did the journal run on my laptop while breakfast was cookin


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol that last set of incline curls can go to hell, **** those 45s I was goin for 25s. Arms were so battered and it was only superset number 1 lol


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, startin off with 80lb weighted chins was the fun bit


----------



## Bad Alan

Push today, same workout as last week:

Flat bench - 120kgx5,3 (110kgx6,120kgx4 last week)

Inc DB press - 45kg all sets (+5reps from last week)

Behind neck smith - Up in volume of sets and reps

CGBP

High INC DB

PB on pretty much everything was a very hard session again, good having targets to beat. Added food so bloated to high hell and trying to get into a better sleeping pattern, which went well today felt more energetic on less sleep and am able to fit my meals in better which is a bonus. Just the dog to walk this evening other than that feet are being put up!


----------



## PaulB

Bad Alan said:


> Push today, same workout as last week:
> 
> Flat bench - 120kgx5,3 (110kgx6,120kgx4 last week)
> 
> Inc DB press - 45kg all sets (+5reps from last week)
> 
> Behind neck smith - Up in volume of sets and reps
> 
> CGBP
> 
> High INC DB
> 
> PB on pretty much everything was a very hard session again, good having targets to beat. Added food so bloated to high hell and trying to get into a better sleeping pattern, which went well today felt more energetic on less sleep and am able to fit my meals in better which is a bonus. Just the dog to walk this evening other than that feet are being put up!


Some good lifting there. Most Ive ever done is 100kg 2x5 on flat bench.


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers mate, I've always been a ****e presser but its coming along I'm liking this phase. I actually look like I have a chest when its pumped otherwise its non-existent lol, makes me feel good......for about an hour :laugh:


----------



## RACK

Enjoy the extra food mate, you'll be used to the fuller feeling in no time and once the new muscle tissue comes you'll be hungry all the time


----------



## Bad Alan

I have found it hard with the volume of meals and shakes (9 total) just with spacing them out, there not that small the meals either lol! IDM feeling abit bloated as I know I need to pack some size on and get the scales moving up...


----------



## RACK

9 meals!!!!! Lucky chuff haha. You'll defo need them with the way your lifts are goin up each week


----------



## C.Hill

What's your meals like mate? Or is it top secret? 

Strong t bar rows!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Its usually been eating/drinking 7 times, however just trying something for this week with two added "top secret" shakes that Scott sent through so 9 times total. Wouldn't have been able to manage it with my appetite last week, good job I'm a fat ****er at heart.

New sleeping pattern has me feeling great two days in 12pm-6.30am so all goooood


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today:

Tbar rows - up 5kg

Yates underhand rows - 110kgx8 120kgx6 (up from 100kgx8 120kgx4)

DB rows - only +1rep from last week same weight

Called it a day here to lower the volume as trained back last Thursday and will be again this Sunday, need to stay fresh for Sunday! PB's on all the heavy rows so more than happy and this workout still kicked my ****. Workouts shuffled around so have enough rest before this weekend's session, legs tomorrow giant sets again cant fooking wait!

Has been abit easier getting meals in today even though we were rammed at work, happy I've managed to stick to it as would've been easy to go for convenience when we were busy. Back to 100% now cold has well and truly gone, appetite is great.


----------



## Sharpy76

What weight you doing on the tbar rows mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

5plates +15kg plate sooooo 115kg: 7reps set 1, 5reps set 2


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> 5plates +15kg plate sooooo 115kg: 7reps set 1, 5reps set 2


Nice


----------



## RACK

Nice strength there mate!


----------



## PaulB

My lifts are sh1te compared to yours. Gotta ......get........strongerrrrrrrr:laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan

All in time, as long as there going the right way mate!


----------



## RACK

Yep, to quote a great coach  "It's harder to start the ball rolling than to keep it going!"


----------



## liam0810

Strong on the TBar rows mate, don't think i'd get close to that!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Strong on the TBar rows mate, don't think i'd get close to that!


Ill have to try fix it so that we train back next week at yours and not chest then so I dont feel like a wimp lol!


----------



## RACK

If that's the case I won't be training til thrusday as that's my first 2 days of the weeke training haha


----------



## Sambuca

thats ok then ill do everything  I want some big guns lol :2guns:


----------



## Bad Alan

I want big guns too :sad:


----------



## Bad Alan

Babysitting my 1 year old nephew today and hes just napping, YYYYEEEEESSSSS lol. Time to get my food in, Legs later on looking forward to the giants sets.....NOT. Will definately smash last weeks workout though!


----------



## RACK

I remember my first giant set on legs and textin scott saying "I'm pretty sure this is what AIDS feels like!"


----------



## Bad Alan

HAHA


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs tonight:

Giants set ran through 5 times;

Leg extensions - 20reps

Walking lunges - 10rep p/side (+3kg, 18kg all sets x 10)

Smith close stance squat - 6reps (+10kg, 110kg all sets x 6)

Leg extensions - 20reps

Hamstring curls - +6reps same weight as last week on two heaviest sets

Calves

So ****ed, feel ill after that. After four giant sets I was seriously considering calling it a day when hovering over the sink, kept it down and went back for one more. Lunges on last set were soooo bad was wobbling big time. Legs pumped to the max, ham curl strength was good even after all the previous abuse. Kept the rest down abit more between sets this week aswell and beat last weeks workout by a decent margin I think over the whole workout. Getting major funny looks in the pussy gym I was in, sweating everywhere lol.

Tris and abs tomorrow then rest Friday and Saturday (maybe light cardio) before taking a beating Sunday.


----------



## reza85

Alan what you gone do on sunday ?

Chest or back ?


----------



## PaulB

Bad Alan said:


> Legs tonight:
> 
> Giants set ran through 5 times;
> 
> Leg extensions - 20reps
> 
> Walking lunges - 10rep p/side (+3kg, 18kg all sets x 10)
> 
> Smith close stance squat - 6reps (+10kg, 110kg all sets x 6)
> 
> Leg extensions - 20reps
> 
> Hamstring curls - +6reps same weight as last week on two heaviest sets
> 
> Calves
> 
> So ****ed, feel ill after that. After four giant sets I was seriously considering calling it a day when hovering over the sink, kept it down and went back for one more. Lunges on last set were soooo bad was wobbling big time. Legs pumped to the max, ham curl strength was good even after all the previous abuse. Kept the rest down abit more between sets this week aswell and beat last weeks workout by a decent margin I think over the whole workout. Getting major funny looks in the pussy gym I was in, sweating everywhere lol.
> 
> Tris and abs tomorrow then rest Friday and Saturday (maybe light cardio) before taking a beating Sunday.


You obviously wasnt trying hard enough cos you didnt puke:nono: lol Only joking, good going there mate


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Alan what you gone do on sunday ?
> 
> Chest or back ?


Both will be fully recovered as have moved workout days around, think both me and John are just going to fit in wherever is best. What you fancying? Going to show off some low rep/heavy chest work?


----------



## Bad Alan

Paul.B. said:


> You obviously wasnt trying hard enough cos you didnt puke:nono: lol Only joking, good going there mate


HA I know, I feel like I've let myself down if I dont throw up lol! Pump was immense, and PB's galore so happy


----------



## reza85

Mate in all honestly I wane do shoulders as its my weekest point


----------



## Bad Alan

I hear ya, boulder shoulders are a must!


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> I remember my first giant set on legs and textin scott saying "I'm pretty sure this is what AIDS feels like!"


Any chance you can let me know what giant set on legs are or tell me sunday. I love a painful puke leg session!


----------



## Bad Alan

The giant set is just those four excercises run through back to back with no rest, kind of like a superset just with added excercises and a cooler name lol. Repeated that set 5 times and it was painful, good pump and shock though as a change up!


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> The giant set is just those four excercises run through back to back with no rest, kind of like a superset just with added excercises and a cooler name lol. Repeated that set 5 times and it was painful, good pump and shock though as a change up!


I like that lots.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sounds ok in theory, its a ****ing bitch in real life lol! But we all love a challenge


----------



## Bad Alan

Triceps and Abs today:

V bar pushdowns - Top sets 50kgx6,5 (+1set from last week)

Kickbacks - Both sets heavier, really like these hit my tri's well weird as used to hate'em and think they were poncy

Overhead DB - +2.5kg last week -3 reps though

Rope crunches - 1x25 1x20 stack

Really good workout just focusing on tris left biceps out today as hitting them Sunday and my tris suck anyway so will benefit from hitting them by themselves, two days rest now maybe some light CV both days. Got my car to clean tomorrow after work however that is CV enough for me lol, cant be letting @RACK sit in all the sugarfree redbull cans in the car!


----------



## RACK

Mate, I'm from Rotherham no need to make an effort for me haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol needs doing, doesn't help when your mates draw cocks on it everytime it gets dirty. Drives me ****ing insane!


----------



## RACK

hahahaha my brother does the same. As soon as my car steams up I just see giant jizzing cocks all over my windows


----------



## RACK

hahahaha my brother does the same. As soon as my car steams up I just see giant jizzing cocks all over my windows


----------



## Bad Alan

Awesome looking forward to meeting everyone, glad to see the back of them on leg day **** me they are torture! Love it after though, must be something wrong with me :confused1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Fine by me, bringing food and its just another chance to listen in to other session and whats going on etc....


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Hope guys training first don't mind waiting for second group and guys in second watching first etc


Then its your time to shine big man @RACK vs @dutch_scott, will be there with camera to catch anyone vomming :laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan

Pretty chilled out day after finishing work at 11 cleaned the car, half ****d the inside get sooo bored doing it! Went and got a new pre-workout supp that RACK recommended and this will be trialed Sunday as no more training till then, excuse my behavior as I will have had alot of caffeine to get me through my morning moody phase add that to my first trip(s) to starbucks then this new drink and I will be bouncing round. Car also filled up for road trip (thanks boss) £77 quid the thing takes, not cool lol.

Driving the lads round tonight again, better not **** my clean car up!


----------



## RACK

YOu'll love curse mate, nice buzz and will have you focussed as hell. 24hours and I'll be lookin outta my front window with the Team Alpha mascot bein giddy waitin for ya haha

Starbucks and a meal will be had on the way down and then pre-WO supps as soon as scott turns up or when 1st session is on their last exercise ready for it to kick in. You know when it does cos you get a kinda itching sensation on your skin


----------



## liam0810

Got curse myself and its good, only takes 3 scoops for me to get the same effect as 5 scoops of jak3d. Don't take it too late though as it will affect your sleep.

I would say I hope you enjoy tomorrow but I hope you don't as I'm not there. I'm not bitter at all btw


----------



## PaulB

Where can I get some curse? I've looked on BB warehouse, BB depot, discount supplements, predator nutrition, no joy. Don't get much on a google search either.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Got curse myself and its good, only takes 3 scoops for me to get the same effect as 5 scoops of jak3d. Don't take it too late though as it will affect your sleep.
> 
> I would say I hope you enjoy tomorrow but I hope you don't as I'm not there. I'm not bitter at all btw


It's your own fault you horrid man, wait till next week and we will do it all over again in scumchester


----------



## liam0810

Paul.B. said:


> Where can I get some curse? I've looked on BB warehouse, BB depot, discount supplements, predator nutrition, no joy. Don't get much on a google search either.


Cardiff nutrition pal


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> It's your own fault you horrid man, wait till next week and we will do it all over again in scumchester


Well that's a little harsh! Scumchester? You live in Leeds! You can't comment on anything!


----------



## Bad Alan

I'm brave on the internet, wouldn't say it to your face :laugh:


----------



## PaulB

liam0810 said:


> Cardiff nutrition pal


Cheers Liam..


----------



## PaulB

I'm from Ashton but I call it Trashton. Sh1t hole haha


----------



## RACK

See you in a couple of hours mate


----------



## liam0810

Paul - Ashton is a **** hole to be fair!

BA I would say enjoy today but I hope you dont. Just don't get outlifted by sharpy!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Paul - Ashton is a **** hole to be fair!
> 
> BA I would say enjoy today but I hope you dont. Just don't get outlifted by sharpy!


Was awesome pal, feel really dirty for cheating on you and going to nandos mg: good night out?

Cant wait for next week mate, "business" lunch at nandos anyone?!


----------



## RACK

Said it many a times mate, but thanks for yesterday, true legend and such a top laugh driving down together, eating (well me inhaling food) and training.

Massive lift on the deads and you get bigger everytime I see you.

Be a great laugh next week in manchester


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Was awesome pal, feel really dirty for cheating on you and going to nandos mg: good night out?
> 
> Cant wait for next week mate, "business" lunch at nandos anyone?!


You should feel bad you cheating b4stard!

Yep nandos after training which is my usual Saturday anyway'


----------



## Bad Alan

Top day yesterday, trip there and back was cushioned by having @RACK for company think my jaw ache today is from laughing at this sex pest all the way there lol. Doing a really good job with his new training and diet if his new physique is anything to go by. Everyone got beasted yesterday and seemed to enjoy it, amazing how from just talking on a forum you can gel so fast in person. Scott ran two great sessions and kept everyone involved all the way through, found watching everyone else just as enjoyable as my workout. Good to chat over food after aswell and listen to Scott reeling off info and he's getting quizzed. DOMS today are off the chart lats, rhomboids, traps and erectors all ****ed. Can't wait to do it all again next week with the big man, @liam0810, present!

Well after the highs of yesterday had a shiiiiiiite day today, **** day at work and had a couple of run ins with people. Feeling down for first time in a few weeks, had my first average workout in ages couldn't get going. Think yesterday took alot out of me and few people not helped today, leave it at that and go give my head a good shake!

Will put workout on later when I check it against last weeks.....


----------



## Sambuca

I've had a similar day mate. Head up though! I'm feeling ya with the doms good though! Can't wait for next time 

Good to meet u mate.


----------



## RACK

It's true......... I am a sex pest haha

Sunday will have defo took it out of you mate, plus was a really good day so coming back to reality always seems a little crash. You've had a high few weeks so don't worry too much about yesterday, you went to the gym, you lifted so that's all good. You know you had an off day so chill, use the feeling and smash the next one.

PS, with you laughin and having jaw ache you'll have a #RackJawLine in no time


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> It's true......... I am a sex pest haha
> 
> Sunday will have defo took it out of you mate, plus was a really good day so coming back to reality always seems a little crash. You've had a high few weeks so don't worry too much about yesterday, you went to the gym, you lifted so that's all good. You know you had an off day so chill, use the feeling and smash the next one.
> 
> PS, with you laughin and having jaw ache you'll have a #RackJawLine in no time


Yep, just need to stop being a puff meee! I'll take that jawline gets you noticed lol.

No training today going to just take one of the dogs for a walk some light cardio, starving today 5 meals down already still a few more to go!


----------



## RACK

Nah man, we all have bad days. I had one sunday til you showed me the sneaky pics of me and Scott..... Not impressed with the doughnut ones though haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Naaaa I let a few silly people get to me yesterday was being girly lol, I am the sneaky pic taker so watch your ****ing back on Saturday !!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Naaaa I let a few silly people get to me yesterday was being girly lol, I am the sneaky pic taker so watch your ****ing back on Saturday !!


lol as long as he has all his cloths on should be ok i guess


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, sneaky snapper! I'll make sure I'm fully clothed at most times 

Again mate, it only takes one comment to get things snowballing, you've accepted you had a headfook and know it's a one off. As said we all have them. You know you're a solid unit, and I mean UNIT! I feel small at the side of you. Saturday will be a top laugh, training, food, sportex, night out and we'll get out Alpha charm on with the girls #JawlinePutToUse


----------



## Bad Alan

I'll be watching and learning all day mate on the training and the night out !


----------



## Dorian Gray

Rule #1: Pics of these girls must be provided or it diddnt happen


----------



## Bad Alan

^ noted lol

Chest monday:

Flat BB bench - 120kgx5,4 (+1rep)

Low INC DB - upped weight roughly same reps

Behind neck press - +2.5kg and +3reps

CGBP - +2 sets on 85kg from last week

High INC DB

Sooooo this session which had me depressed after a **** day turns out to have been full of win lol. Strange how mindset can affect your workouts had me thinking I'd bombed out.

Legs this morning:

Giants set;

Leg extensions

Lunges - +2kg

Close stance smith squat - +10kg

Leg extensions

Ham curls - +2.5kg same reps

Calves

This was a really good session, Scott told me to "chill" till mid-week when we change things up so only ran through the giant set 3 times instead of 5. Loved it great pump and totally ruined myself.

BW this morning 205lbs - +4lbs from last weigh in (2 weeks ago?)

Waist is up 1/4 inch but so are arms


----------



## RACK

top progress that mate and 1/4in on waist is nothing really, will be back off in no time


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea I know this has to happen as I want to get alot bigger, I know I can lose the fat so not worried about it ATM. Steak and oats down, bedtime me thinks !


----------



## RACK

One thing I've learnt from workin with scott........ Droppin fat is easy. You'll look awesome when it come to cuttin down


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea I agree mate its a mental game dieting easily done if you can hack it.

Have Bi's,Tri's and back to hit this week still no way I can train back today after Sunday still got pretty bad dom's in lats, not fully recovered. Gun day today and hit back on Saturday morning I think !

Time to down some CURSE!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Just for me
> 
> Mate train back!
> 
> Doms r not a sign u havnt recovered!
> 
> The added stress shud kick ur back into growing!


Not a problem boss, should of sent you an email really thinking about it! My bad I'll keep all the same workout days, looking forward to some Tbars now !


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today as ordered:

T bar rows - +5kg +1rep

Yates rows - 120kgx8,8 (from 110kgx8 120kgx6 last time) should of gone heavier first set aswell held form good on these too!

DB rows - +4reps same DB's

Low rows - +5kg same sets and reps

DB pullovers - +2.5kg - 1rep

Note to self always stick to what @dutch_scott lays out lol. Great workout everything felt light and form was good, curse powered me through all sets PB's galore. Post workout meal is on and cooking then good chilled out night. Happy man, no workout tomorrow arms on Saturday. Can't wait for next week's orders and this new phase should ellicit some big time growth !


----------



## liam0810

Looks like a good workout mate, getting stronger by the week it seems.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Looks like a good workout mate, getting stronger by the week it seems.


Yea its going good mate cheers, need to bring my pressing strength up to par!

Doesn't look like Ill make Brits either now mate my little brother is working and none of my mates are into it at all!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea its going good mate cheers, need to bring my pressing strength up to par!
> 
> Doesn't look like Ill make Brits either now mate my little brother is working and none of my mates are into it at all!


You've all abandoned me! Looks like ill be the lone wolf then


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You've all abandoned me! Looks like ill be the lone wolf then


Are you going down by yourself?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Are you going down by yourself?


Na mate with my training partner plus a few lads from the gym will be there. Found out one of my mates from the gym is competing in the o90s class. I seen him 6 weeks ago and he looked great so hopefully he'll well


----------



## Dorian Gray

Good workout mate, well done, your making some great progress!


----------



## RACK

I told ya curse is awesome stuff, not sure what I'd do without it


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> I told ya curse is awesome stuff, not sure what I'd do without it


how many scoops do you guys use and any crash after?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> how many scoops do you guys use and any crash after?


Jumped straight in at 3 scoops mate, had no trouble with crashing or sleep disturbance. Good stuff so far !


----------



## Bad Alan

My brothers dog is such a legend, want to take her home with me!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms this morning all supersetted:

Hammer curls ss/ Vbar pushdowns

DB curls ss/ one arm kickbacks

EZ 21's ss/ EZ overhead ext

Rev BB curls

Arms were so ****ing pumped was dying lol, the curse is awesome stuff with added nitric oxide and gets me ****ed off as it makes my face itch. Up in weight on all excercises as has been the theme to my recent workouts! Hungry as hell still, spot on with diet. Another week down and all new start to next week just awaiting info @dutch_scott want weights sent over or no need this week?


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> No need 10-7-2 training coming up


Yea I thought no need, hope you've had a good chilled out day with little one. Had a "re-feed" !?!? haha


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> I'm 82.9 fully clothed I'm eating bits of chocolate /sweets daily till Monday then my hunt for under 80 gets underway


Get u80's stars of tomorrow done !


----------



## reza85

looks like is getting better for you day by day mate


----------



## Bad Alan

I AM READY....i think


----------



## RACK

10-7-2

Welcome to a whole new world of pain mate!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

^ Tell me about it!

Chest tonight high volume with 7-2-10 training, glad that Scott has sort of eased me into this high volume training week by week as if I'd have tried this before I'd have been dead after a week. As it goes feel pretty good and went through the workout at a good pace (probably abit fast)

Found it strange getting my feet as it were with weight selection to keep hitting desired reps, will get the hang of it Im sure. Ridiculous pump in the gym, weighed in at 206lbs (14stone 10) this morning and took a side chest pic for comparison shots over the next few weeks.

Walking dog later for some SSCV other than that feet up!


----------



## PaulB

Excuse my Ignorance 10 7 2, what is this? Sounds painful lol


----------



## RACK

It's a new training plan from Scott, he's got me and Alan doin it this week. Body part per day, 7 exercises, 10 reps, 2 sets. Volume training.


----------



## Dorian Gray

RACK said:


> It's a new training plan from Scott, he's got me and Alan doin it this week. Body part per day, 7 exercises, 10 reps, 2 sets. Volume training.


Sounds magnificant :cool2:


----------



## Dorian Gray

dutch_scott said:


> Won't be many months till you'll have the mind muscle connection to smash it!


Bring it on mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72

dutch_scott said:


> Won't be many months till you'll have the mind muscle connection to smash it!


one thing i lack when doing back is the mm connection.


----------



## Bad Alan

@dutch_scott that leg workout today was well out of order, not happy lol.....

Good to start with squats haven;t had ATG back squats in routine for a while eased back into it with 140kgx2x10 rest of the leg workout was a complete **** take! I was wretching all the way home and still feel ill now. Roped one of the lads from the gym into doing it with me when he walked through the door, don't think he will be happy when he wakes up tomorrow he was still sat in changing rooms when I left haha.


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> @dutch_scott that leg workout today was well out of order, not happy lol.....
> 
> Good to start with squats haven;t had ATG back squats in routine for a while eased back into it with 140kgx2x10 rest of the leg workout was a complete **** take! I was wretching all the way home and still feel ill now. Roped one of the lads from the gym into doing it with me when he walked through the door, don't think he will be happy when he wakes up tomorrow he was still sat in changing rooms when I left haha.


brilliant, lol mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> brilliant, lol mate


Was not lol, went to run upstairs when I got home and first step faceplanted straight into the carpet....


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> one thing i lack when doing back is the mm connection.


You're avi doesn't show it!

I like underhand movements for back (underhand pulldowns, chins, yates rows) feel a much better peak contraction with those! Although I just do what I'm told these days, have you and Rob tried the floor flyes yet for chest?!


----------



## dipdabs

I knew there was something different about u Alan! A lady boy huh it's all coming out now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Heavier next week check! Squats fly up when I leave them in....amongst having other assistance :innocent:


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> I knew there was something different about u Alan! A lady boy huh it's all coming out now!


Think you'll find the term is trangendered Kay! Lady boy is just rude....


----------



## dipdabs

It's all coming out tonight! Dark horse u r!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sleep is so ****ed atm managing less than 5 hours a night when its usually 7, need to cut down on caffeine during the day I think.

Day 3 of GH blast set out for me, 1.2lbs down this morning (pre dump aswell) even though I'm putting away close to 6,000kcals a day and hungry constantly. Feel leaner/more vascular in the shoulders and arms. Must have a little something to do with the GH even this early as my weight has been steady and climbing constantly pic whoring to follow from phone as not had one up in a while .....!


----------



## Bad Alan

Don't add more food Scotty its all in the lighting !


----------



## liam0810

Damn it you are looking better than me now! Better take it up a gear!


----------



## Got2getlean

Bad Alan said:


> Don't add more food Scotty its all in the lighting !


Looking good bud. A little jealous of them shoulders


----------



## RACK

Thought you said you were fat????? I see abs in that shot mate.


----------



## C.Hill

Looking good mate!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Thought you said you were fat????? I see abs in that shot mate.


Ha they're flabs mate, ill put a picture of what they look like after eating all day up!


----------



## RACK

Still up for meetin at Hi-Def on saturday?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Damn it you are looking better than me now! Better take it up a gear!


Lol not quite you animal, I'm taking **** "up a gear" Saturday though  !


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Was not lol, went to run upstairs when I got home and first step faceplanted straight into the carpet....


lol, did that once when going to work next day after legs - walking a long and dripped up the curb right in front of people.


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> You're avi doesn't show it!Rob tried the floor flyes yet for chest?!


cheers mate, pic is a bit old now so will do some new ones and hopefully see improvement on back - think i need more width. Want to crack on with chins but got sore elbow so when i fully stretch out it hurts like ****. Not done the flyes yet, been sticking to the chest/shoulders routine that scott did for shorty when we trained together (what has happened to shorty?). Really enjoying it and even though im cutting feel stronger and bigger, so happy at mo.


----------



## Bad Alan

No idea haven't seen him posting in ages actually. I always used to hit shoulders after chest or train all push muscles together, having bad shoulders like you said might help not training them on a separate day gives you more recovery time. Think your training partner could do with cutting down on the shoulder work aswell lol!


----------



## reza85

looking in great shape Alan keep going


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> looking in great shape Alan keep going


Cheers boss! How's training still running/enjoying IF?


----------



## reza85

Yea i think on warrior diet front im starting to feel the effects as after 3 days days i feel like death but IF is great i do 16 hours min every day


----------



## Sambuca

Looking big mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

I will be in a few weeks I have a creatine blast coming up :whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I will be in a few weeks I have a creatine blast coming up :whistling:


Those creatine blasts make you a beast mate


----------



## Matt*2010

Not that you need reminding but you're looking big mate! Nice progress


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders tonight bit of pre-exhaust into some pressing then trashed side delts finishing with cheat laterals. Was in and out quickly kept pace good throughout, look forward to my ****ing sessions all day and its gone so quickly! The gym part is all fun but the food prep and getting meals in is the hard work.

Hopefully back training with my "little" brother next week if he doesn't pu55y out, I say little as hes 6'2 and got about two stone on me....and the ****ers natural AND stronger than me, very demoralizing :surrender:


----------



## Robw

Bad Alan said:


> No idea haven't seen him posting in ages actually. I always used to hit shoulders after chest or train all push muscles together, having bad shoulders like you said might help not training them on a separate day gives you more recovery time. Think your training partner could do with cutting down on the shoulder work aswell lol!


started training shoulders again this week alan think they need more size .. lol ... looking like the results are coming there bud keep on pushing !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Robw said:


> started training shoulders again this week alan think they need more size .. lol ... looking like the results are coming there bud keep on pushing !!!


Cheers mate! Not bloody likely though cannonballs already, although freaky bodyparts make you stand out so smash away!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back yesterday went really well doms today is brutal again, I'm so ****ing stiff everywhere lol. GH blast last shot was yesterday before bed, felt invincible on it mood and energy was great was only sleeping about 4-5 hours a night and it felt like plenty! I'm up a few lbs (water?) Started new blast today and got arms later on can't waaaiitt off to train with one of my mates.

Woke up this morning feeling like I was hungover as drove for my mates last night, good laugh and didnt disrupt diet so all good. Met John at hi-def got a few bits and went for a nandos (sorry again liam ha) get some training sorted with the alpha protege so he can kick my **** !!


----------



## liam0810

Will I hope you get food poisoning from nandos! Who am I kidding you can't get good poisoning from nandos, the only thing you get is the satisfaction of a good meal and erection from some of girls who work there!

What brand GH were you using mate?

How longs the next blast for or is it top secret alpha stuff?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Will I hope you get food poisoning from nandos! Who am I kidding you can't get good poisoning from nandos, the only thing you get is the satisfaction of a good meal and erection from some of girls who work there!
> 
> What brand GH were you using mate?
> 
> How longs the next blast for or is it top secret alpha stuff?


HAHA we were there so early they weren't even set up shame @RACK 's charm was lost in translation on the foreign bird behind the counter. She was probably a size 12 anyway lol !

Somatropin GH ...


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> HAHA we were there so early they weren't even set up shame @RACK 's charm was lost in translation on the foreign bird behind the counter. She was probably a size 12 anyway lol !
> 
> Somatropin GH ...


If that's what Rack wants to tell himself then that's ok. Sometimes we get blown out, well not me, but others do haha!

Looks like ill be up in Leeds with you all in a few weeks!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> If that's what Rack wants to tell himself then that's ok. Sometimes we get blown out, well not me, but others do haha!
> 
> Looks like ill be up in Leeds with you all in a few weeks!


Haha first time I've been to that nandos and not had to queue for an hour so bonus.

Good lad be a top laugh, let me know and ill try get your hotel sorted with roomzzzzz if there still doing us discount!


----------



## Bad Alan

She did keep offering him free stuff though lol! Got some olives out of it haha


----------



## RACK

I'd already done enoughin lyin and charmin for the day. You can tell I was off form cos I still had food on my plate after 3mins lol


----------



## liam0810

Mate its all about the etap! I told you what it was like last time I went hahaha!

Rack I'll let you off this time with the flirting not working but not for not finishing your food quickly. Poor form poor form!


----------



## Bad Alan

aha that's true they are catching on though mate I've been refused a room on my last two late night attempts at entry at etap lol

Rack was just trying to make me feel better eating slow lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> aha that's true they are catching on though mate I've been refused a room on my last two late night attempts at entry at etap lol
> 
> Rack was just trying to make me feel better eating slow lol


Book ir early and its 39 quid for 3 of you! Bargain! Haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Lol and in leeds you will need a room for three as any bird you take back Liam, Rack is gna want to share. Its how alpha's do it haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms done and dusted, hands still shaking like **** now (2 hours later) Training week one down knackered lol rest day tmro thank god, ready to go back hard on Monday ! Time to set some PBs !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Week2 coming up mate!
> 
> This is the week to push the pace!
> 
> Let's add 2 partials to every set every workout #droptheanabolicbomb


Haha the bomb was dropped first thing this morning lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight and up in weight or more reps for every excercise, volume really kicked my **** I got in after my shake and had an hour and a half nap just got up now to eat again. Have been feeling **** and energy has been shocking last two days feel like I've been hit by a bus, day off work tomorrow thank **** and its leg day, joy! haha

Its hard work this eating to gain weight nonsense lol, been smashing the food in and not missed a meal for a good few weeks now. Bodyweight is 209lbs (14 stone 13lbs up about 3lbs from last week) so heading in the right direction. Weigh in and re-asses diet mid-week!


----------



## reza85

Mate is nice to see you improving every time I pop in hear :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate is nice to see you improving every time I pop in hear :thumb:


Cheers mate! Going good atm training and diet wise just feeling ****e bloated and lethargic constantly. You still re-comp leaning up? How you getting on with warrior diet now, said you were on your **** abit with it when you started?


----------



## reza85

I stopet it on Sunday due to feeling lethargic and cold all the time its a great diet but defo should take T3 with it now i know why lol.

Just gone take it as it comes at the mo mate not lean by far but not fat ether lol.

Friend off mine wants to try 4 day split training twice a day at the mo i so thought heck y not see were that takes me in the next few weeks


----------



## RACK

I thought you weighed a lot more than 209lb mate, damn lot of mass there for that weight! When you come to cuttin you'll shock a fair few!


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers!

Im up 3lbs from last week as just checked, a not too soft 220lbs is a good weight to aim for I think but Im just seeing how it goes TBF.

EAT, TRAIN and SLEEP. REPEAT lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatty ^^^^


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Fatty ^^^^


 mg:

Its called "off" season Kay! Luckily its cold so I can wear a jumper lol


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate! Going good atm training and diet wise just feeling ****e bloated and lethargic constantly. You still re-comp leaning up? How you getting on with warrior diet now, said you were on your **** abit with it when you started?


are you feeling lethargic due to the amount of food, training hard or something else matey. I felt lethargic when running test e - been of a good 3 months and feel so much better and with lower carbs. Well done on the eating - thats the hardest bit.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> are you feeling lethargic due to the amount of food, training hard or something else matey. I felt lethargic when running test e - been of a good 3 months and feel so much better and with lower carbs. Well done on the eating - thats the hardest bit.


Bloated with 8 feeds a day, lethargic/headaches maybe anadrol related or just adjusting to high volume and feeling beat up all the time. Will just take a little while for my body to adapt to higher workload meanwhile I need some MTFU pills lol!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Bloated with 8 feeds a day, lethargic/headaches maybe anadrol related or just adjusting to high volume and feeling beat up all the time. Will just take a little while for my body to adapt to higher workload meanwhile I need some MTFU pills lol!


I thought you said that from GH you were full of energy? Actually you've finished the blast haven't you? I know what you need. 4 scoops of curse mixed with red bull! Won't be lethargic off that!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I thought you said that from GH you were full of energy? Actually you've finished the blast haven't you? I know what you need. 4 scoops of curse mixed with red bull! Won't be lethargic off that!


Yea had a great week on it lol! Was flying round haha, Im on 3 cursed atm dont think I could do more the face itching really ****es me off lol. Dont get me started on sugarfree red bull that stuff costs me about £6 a day !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea had a great week on it lol! Was flying round haha, Im on 3 cursed atm dont think I could do more the face itching really ****es me off lol. Dont get me started on sugarfree red bull that stuff costs me about £6 a day !


i tried the cheap version of red bull and it made me feel sick. Stick to red bull as its the best IMO


----------



## Sambuca

Am I missing out not having the curse?  I only drink water and tea!

Itchy face sounds bad lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Am I missing out not having the curse?  I only drink water and tea!
> 
> Itchy face sounds bad lol


YES ! Great for pre-workout, the face itching is really useful as it gets you angry and irritable lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> i tried the cheap version of red bull and it made me feel sick. Stick to red bull as its the best IMO


Yea always stop at petrol station on way to work and pick a 4 pack up lol!


----------



## RACK

I love The Curse, just wouldn't be the same training not itching like I'd got scabies!!

Get to Asda mate and get that diet blue charge I get. No sick feeling and really is just as good


----------



## Sambuca

lmao, dont think the missus would tolerate me too long being angry!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I love The Curse, just wouldn't be the same training not itching like I'd got scabies!!
> 
> Get to Asda mate and get that diet blue charge I get. No sick feeling and really is just as good


Same, I'm going to need it today F U C K I N G leg day !


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Dont get me started on sugarfree red bull that stuff costs me about £6 a day !


all that red bull surely makes curse less effective. Resulting in taking more to work?


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> all that red bull surely makes curse less effective. Resulting in taking more to work?


Yea definately daily caffeine use is a problem for me have to try cut it back lol, curse has other good stuff in it though for blood flow etc not just used for the caffeine content


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> I love The Curse, just wouldn't be the same training not itching like I'd got scabies!!
> 
> Get to Asda mate and get that diet blue charge I get. No sick feeling and really is just as good


emerge is good taste, rb is to expensive.


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Yea definately daily caffeine use is a problem for me have to try cut it back lol, curse has other good stuff in it though for blood flow etc not just used for the caffeine content


you should try but gradually do it, oh yes i know its more than caffeine but cut back on caffeine during the day and really believe your notice the difference.


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea it sort of becomes a crutch for me with being on feet all day, mainly habit and it tastes good lol but I have no excuses as I'm not short of good tasting food etc in my diet so shouldn't really need it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day:

Back squats; pretty dissapointed with squatting today felt heavy on back managed 150kg for 2x8 (140kgx2x10 last week)

Smith squats; 110kgx10 115kgx9 (100,110kgx10 last week)

Main two to gauge progress on, weights were up in most other exercises aswell. This session was probably the hardest and furthest I've ever pushed myself, took me 20 mins to get in my car and drive home was wretching like mad in car park but nothing was coming up. DOM's tomorrow is really going to suck lol, chest is ****ed from yesterday aswell needed a good stretch out before I could get under the bar to squat. Day off gym tomorrow and just found out been given Thursday off work so can get to proper gym for shoulder day !


----------



## Dagman72

sounds like you need a day of rest, i always try to have a rest day after legs if i can - usually my whole body is shattered.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> sounds like you need a day of rest, i always try to have a rest day after legs if i can - usually my whole body is shattered.


Yea I usually do as feel just like that, hurting now lol and keep getting cramps in quads when getting up!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> You added 22lbs mate to squats hahah stop being so hard on yourself!


Hmmmmm OK ! Know I have done alot more previously so feel like abit of a wimp, it'll get there though :thumbup1:


----------



## Robw

dutch_scott said:


> You added 22lbs mate to squats hahah stop being so hard on yourself!


22lbs is good weight to add remember patience and being consistent are the keys too building a quality body so be happy with what you have done so far and take things one step at a time !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Diet altered upped protein , put sum fibrous veg in, carbs lowered , fats re distributed / lowered


RESPECT !


----------



## Bad Alan

SHOULDER DAY:

Behind neck smith press +5kg +1rep aswell

Seated DB press +3reps +5kg on 2nd set

Main ones to gauge strength increase on aswell good increases from last week had a really good workout, volume was good fun! Diet changes in tomorrow getting abit soft so few carbs out, quite alot actually lol shouldn't be too difficult though looking forward to see how it goes for a few weeks.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back later today after having playtime all day with my one year old nephew, fun to see how much he's growing up. Might have to have one myself soon, although I'm knackered after just a few hours with him today lol!

Playing on his mini sofa :


----------



## Bad Alan

Back Friday;

Wide grip pull ups +2reps

Chin ups same added few partials

Pullovers +2.5kg on 1st set

Tbar rows +10kg on 1st set

BB rows +5kg +2reps

Shrugs +10kg on both sets

Hypers

Good workout again, like getting a good stretch out on the pull ups/chins first. Not feeling these workouts in my biceps as much which is really good as they usually take over, better MM connection. Week two down think we have one more week of this volume @dutch_scott? Want me to send workouts over tomorrow aswell?

New diet is much better carbs just about halved, protein upped feel like I have more energy not as lethargic/bloated all day and still a good amount of food; around 4700kcals I think. Very different macros to what I usually have myself on!

Arms was today aswell have a really bad wrist, wrapped the ****er really tight and it just about held out. Hopefully after rest day tomorrow will be good to go Monday for chest day. Managed to resist and stay in all weekend too, very happy lol had a good rest!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest yesterday new volume and reps lowered so 7-3-6 training style. Was really tough weights upped in all sets pretty much. DOM's is killer today and getting under the bar for squats was NOT FUN.

Legs:

Back squat 140,150,160kgx6 ATG really tough making sure depth was buried

Smith squat 120,125,125kgx6 same again really burying them and working hard

Main ones to gauge strength on, nasty workout 21sets total totally ****ed now. Feel like I have a fever; wretching and cold sweats lol. Have had to wait a good 30mins to be able to stomach my shake as feel like its just going to come back on me!

Total rest day tomorrow WELL DESERVED if I say so myself 

Side note cycle kicking in, tren really ****s with my head and makes me feel like everyone is out to get me haha especially my two brothers who know what Im on and do there upmost to **** me off. Being very grown up and walking away for now lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

^EDIT lastest workouts


----------



## reza85

wow good squatting mate going as strong as ever


----------



## liam0810

Stop being emotional with the tren and man up! Ok I know I can talk after how I've been for the last few weeks as I have been a little moping b1tch! Just remember tren is awesome stuff!

Good going on the squatting mate. Wait till the tren strength kicks in!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Stop being emotional with the tren and man up! Ok I know I can talk after how I've been for the last few weeks as I have been a little moping b1tch! Just remember tren is awesome stuff!
> 
> Good going on the squatting mate. Wait till the tren strength kicks in!


Haha I like the stuff just know I have to watch my temper, as long as I don't go all bitchy and emotional idm the temper tantrums


----------



## liam0810

Im guessing it tren ace if its your blast. If it is you'll get used to it quicker so sides should subside


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea I've only ever used it on a cut so yet to see what its like for gaining weight, great recomp drug from my experience though


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I've only ever used it on a cut so yet to see what its like for gaining weight, great recomp drug from my experience though


Diet will be main thing for weight gain bit the muscle you gain with tren will be better. Such as with deca I think you might gain more weight but it won't be as much muscle IMO if you know what I mean


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders tonight:

Seated side laterals - worked upto 20kgx2setsx7reps

Smith press behind neck - top set 85kgx6

Main ones for progression PB's on most excercises, new weights as lower reps again. Really enjoying heavier work and HIGH volume for me anyway, 21sets total. Had bad headaches (gear related) last few days seem to be bit better today after adding in some aspirin (thanks Scotty!)

Off work tomorrow afternoon so meeting one of my mates for back training at a proper gym should be a good time!

Took my brother to the gym tonight after my session and to say the ****er hasn't trained in 7 months (not once!) since we got back from vegas still DB pressing the 45kg bells on incline for 11-12 reps. Hopefully he will get back into it, best training partner I've ever had.


----------



## Bad Alan

Double post !


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight:

Flat DB - +1rep same weight

Inc DB - +2.5kg all sets

Decline DB - +2.5kg all sets

Flat BB - +5kg all sets

Endurance was good in the gym today and after bit of a **** start with DB pressing kicked my **** into gear. BW was -1lb from 8-9 days ago with waist measurement down. Week 3 of blast weights in gym going up, own worst critic in the mirror though looking like crap. Heads up my backside recently, torturous leg session ahead tomorrow though to cheer me up......NAAAAAAT!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Good to see u tightening up
> 
> Over next few months tightening and working on weak points will be our goal


TRI's TRI's TRI's I need a pair lol!!


----------



## C.Hill

Excellent squatting mate! 160x8 a2g is impressive!


----------



## liam0810

Well done on the progression mate, keep going. 30th June isn't that far away!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Well done on the progression mate, keep going. 30th June isn't that far away!


Tell me about it, especially when 20 week-ish prep is involved beforehand doesn't leave many workouts left for GROWIIIINNNGG!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it, especially when 20 week-ish prep is involved beforehand doesn't leave many workouts left for GROWIIIINNNGG!


Don't think you'll need 20 weeks pal? You aren't carrying bags of fat. Maybe 12-16 but I'm no expert


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Don't think you'll need 20 weeks pal? You aren't carrying bags of fat. Maybe 12-16 but I'm no expert


Yea I still have abs before I start eating lol, I've never been one to let myself put massive amounts of weight on or wanted to anyway. I'll let the good Dr decide though, rather have longer with time to play around and be ready beforehand but in the same breath need some more growing time lol !


----------



## Sambuca

U doing a comp :0


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> U doing a comp :0


Yea if all all goes to plan, June time next year !


----------



## Sambuca

Sweet. Blood and sweat incoming!!! Sure Scott will destroy you even further lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Sweet. Blood and sweat incoming!!! Sure Scott will destroy you even further lol


I'm expecting it to be the toughest thing I have ever done, part of the reason I want to do it !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm expecting it to be the toughest thing I have ever done, part of the reason I want to do it !


It will be the toughest thing to do but you'll love ye changes you see in yourself over the weeks and getting on stage will be the reward as well


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> It will be the toughest thing to do but you'll love ye changes you see in yourself over the weeks and getting on stage will be the reward as well


Yea Im looking forward to it should be alot of fun!


----------



## Bad Alan

New ARM changes bring on the TRI'S!!!


----------



## RACK

Pffft a prep is easy mate, trust me hahahaha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Pffft a prep is easy mate, trust me hahahaha


What do you know? Ha! I enjoy the challenge if dropping weight and seeing the weekly changes in myself


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Be a breeze u two, nice slow 14 weeks!


With lots of ice cream at the end. That's better than the show!


----------



## Bad Alan

Post show will be a good time as I ain't going to be able to hold back


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Post show will be a good time as I ain't going to be able to hold back


Ill have to as doing a 10 day rebound before Magaluf!


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> yep sounds like scott is wiping up on here at minute ... lots of people going with him.... good luck mate ..


just showing my post on your page 1 bro so you know i have supported you from day 1 regardless of what i say or others have made out i hadnt xxx


----------



## dipdabs

Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs tuesday:

Smith squat 140,150,160kgx6

ATG back squat 140,160,140kgx6

Main two for progression again, pretty happy with the back squatting as it was after smith squats (rack was in use so started with smith luckily not by bicep curlers!) Felt like I was dying after 21 sets for legs though, had to leave calves. Good 15minute break after wide stance leg presses for dry heaving outside before completing the rest of the workout. Text Scotty from a heap on my bathroom floor as I was pinned there for a good half hour before eventually manning the **** up and downing my shake.

**** Scott's leg workouts!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Delts today and was a big'un!

Was down in Birmingham yesterday and stayed over so took an hour and a half detour to train with Scott before driving home because I love him that much !

BB Francis style worked upto 120kg for 3-4reps then a triple drop

DB press variation worked upto 40kgx4+forced

Upright rows - great tweak in form on these to hit delts harder leaving traps out!

Seated side laterals - STRICt +forced reps

DB shrugs

Raises finisher which is one of tinytoms creations I think Scott said

Then we went through Triceps as this is a big weak point of mine, got shown in person the tweaks we discussed over emails. BURN is not the word. Was totally ****ed already but as I missed calves the other day we of course had to go through them today, seated calves few sets then partial set finisher.

Cool training delts with Scott probably my favourite part to train had a tweak for just about every excercise and talked about different ways of training them, enough ideas to last a while! The bb press variation was especially good! Feeling pretty crippled now.

We then had a bit of a bro date and went to nandos (sorry Liam  ) Had to push Scotty out the way of the treats at the german market on the way back though :lol:

Thanks for the session @dutch_scott you've still got it, even if your a posh, big eared, egotistical alpha bastard who has a man crush on Daniel Craig :thumb:

Thanks aswell @Tinytom for the hospitality, top facilities!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> just showing my post on your page 1 bro so you know i have supported you from day 1 regardless of what i say or others have made out i hadnt xxx


Flints you shouldn't let a bony little 23 year old alpha ar$e licker like me wind you up, loving your location ATM :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Flints you shouldn't let a bony little 23 year old alpha ar$e licker like me wind you up, loving your location ATM :laugh:


You didnt wind me up bro it was a good laugh.. i just wanted you to know i do support you guys and i really do love to see people achieveing bro X

and your a cnut ( just to readdress the balance) and you should have more respect for your elders :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol


WTF ARE YOU LOL'ing at WOODHAM!!


----------



## dipdabs

YOUR FACE lol


----------



## dipdabs

Nah what your mumma did to me last night


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah what your mumma did to me last night


If i wanted my comeback I'd have wiped it off yer chin


----------



## RACK

Nandos after training with Scott is more a religion than anything else haha

Soudns like you had a top time mate, MOF is a great gym


----------



## liam0810

Big nandos in Leeds then. Are we training when there?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Big nandos in Leeds then. Are we training when there?


Yea yea yea, I think ill pick everyone up go to gym and nandos is on the way back anyway so easy!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yea yea yea, I think ill pick everyone up go to gym and nandos is on the way back anyway so easy!


Let me know what time as i'll be with my mate Dan i train with as he's driving


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Let me know what time as i'll be with my mate Dan i train with as he's driving


We can sort it next week ill drop you a text but we will meet somewhere and you can follow or whatever is easiest


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today earlier one than usual:

Wide grip chins + 2reps

Underhand chins + 4reps

Pullovers 40kgx 8,7,6

BB rows 100,120,130kgx8

Tbar row machine 4,4.5plx8

Good workout weird training early however 3 scoops of "curse" sorted that right out for me. Strength still on the climb even though volume is through the roof. Biceps tomorrow nice workout to go in for on a Sunday morning, then update will need to be sent to see what next week brings, probably another set added as progression is still good?

Feeling diet may be changed too after Scott has seen me in person for some reason although possibly one more week on this before compounds of my blast change. As always will just listen to the good Dr

:rockon:


----------



## Bad Alan

:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Bicep boy Sunday today was nice sesh to have. Next week retarded high volume gna be really tough slight food increase should help though. Below is my ultra poor attempt at MOvember I can't grow facial hair for ****! Looking well seedy ha can't wait for it to come off luckily just in time for our big night in Leeds!! Although might keep it by then and make us all look like [email protected]


----------



## RACK

You look like a young Hulk Hogan mate


----------



## liam0810

You look like a young flinty!


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> You look like a young flinty!


pmsl...


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> Alan is extremely symmetrical and back and legs r big so he has the killer parts


Agree with this 100% in person Alan looks solid as hell, will be great to see him diet down


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You look like a young flinty!


Haha going for more George Michael !

Is "it" in yet??


----------



## Sambuca

was thinking hulkhogan moustachio aswell lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Agree with this 100% in person Alan looks solid as hell, will be great to see him diet down


haha you may regret that when you have me ringing you crying my eyes out all insecure and depleted  in all seriousness though excited to see what i can gain these next few months then hopefully not make a [email protected] of myself onstage. It will be the highlight of my last 5year transformation that's for sure!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha going for more George Michael !
> 
> Is "it" in yet??


haha not yet, in time though!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Sambuca said:


> was thinking hulkhogan moustachio aswell lol


I was thinking hairy gay biker!


----------



## Bad Alan

BB2 said:


> I was thinking hairy gay biker!


Reminds me to clipper my back tonight! lol did my chest and belly yesterday, only problem is now I'm pasty as ****! must get back on mt2 and sunbedding it up FFS :cursing:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day tonight was ridiculously hard with volume being added upto 28 sets per bodypart. Got through it had to push to keep up with last weeks weights as the extra volume was handing my **** to me but just about managed to hold strength through all sets with a couple of PB's.

Tri's added on chest and shoulder day as they are my main weakest area; @dutch_scott I changed CGBP to CG EZ bar press and parallel bar dips to bench dips, hope this is OK EZ bar CG allows me to push harder with no spotter as fail is just down to chest then dump on floor and wouldn't have hit the form you want and the reps with parallel bar dips but did on bench ones. Lots of emphasis on stretching out tri's at the bottom of the movement and full contractions along with pauses very happy with tricep workout!

Hopefully food increase will kick in and help me get through this weeks workouts :laugh:


----------



## RACK

I found the extra volume had me blowing outta ma hoop a bit too mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Bicep boy Sunday today was nice sesh to have. Next week retarded high volume gna be really tough slight food increase should help though. Below is my ultra poor attempt at MOvember I can't grow facial hair for ****! Looking well seedy ha can't wait for it to come off luckily just in time for our big night in Leeds!! Although might keep it by then and make us all look like [email protected]


wtf have you invited me into :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> wtf have you invited me into :lol:


its like a gay bar but without the hench gay dudes in pink hotpants.. pmsl x


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> wtf have you invited me into :lol:


Haha I know it might not be to your tastes but I'm so glad your here


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I know it might not be to your tastes but I'm so glad your here


oh really ?


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I know it might not be to your tastes but I'm so glad your here


you said that nearly convincingly bro lol


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> you said that nearly convincingly bro lol


As much as I'm a "little alpha bumboy" I actually value training discussion so feel free to pick apart. Wasn't snide at all ....


----------



## flinty90

yeah i know chill bro.. your not a bad bloke really x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> As much as I'm a "little alpha bumboy" I actually value training discussion so feel free to pick apart. Wasn't snide at all ....


 :nono: little alpha bigger bummer boy 

any videos or just dodgy tash shots lol

the first pic on first page you got a steve reeves look about you i like that look although if i was a bodybuilder mega massive is what i would try to get .


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> :nono: little alpha bigger bummer boy
> 
> any videos or just dodgy tash shots lol
> 
> the first pic on first page you got a steve reeves look about you i like that look although if i was a bodybuilder mega massive is what i would try to get .


I am trying for the bigger look, I struggle with getting fat and have to go slow because of my pure gluttony as a porky teenager lol 

Changing phases soon to strength stuff so should be able to get deadlift videos, its not that horrendous for my bw


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> I am trying for the bigger look, I struggle with getting fat and have to go slow because of my pure gluttony as a porky teenager lol
> 
> Changing phases soon to strength stuff so should be able to get deadlift videos, its not that horrendous for my bw


sounds like he has you on bloc periodisation , do wonders for your muscularity mate .

as for gluttony just take more gear fcuk it


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> sounds like he has you on bloc periodisation , do wonders for your muscularity mate .
> 
> as for gluttony just take more gear fcuk it


Yea he periodises all training got a good idea of my training for the next 4months.

Not tried that route but some good amounts going in from next week lol!

Did you enjoy the show?!?!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Yea he periodises all training got a good idea of my training for the next 4months.
> 
> Not tried that route but some good amounts going in from next week lol!
> 
> Did you enjoy the show?!?!


its a tried and tested russian method so nothing new but it is new to many bb thinking training to failure or 3x12 etc is the only way .

watched 10 mins of it .

although i take the pi55 scott does know what hes doing .


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> its a tried and tested russian method so nothing new but it is new to many bb thinking training to failure or 3x12 etc is the only way .
> 
> watched 10 mins of it .
> 
> although i take the pi55 scott does know what hes doing .


I've come to realise your sense of humour it was abit advanced for me before lol!

Yea for all the controversy and "ego" he has I'm pleased he came across as he does in person, when you meet him you will realise he's not a cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> I've come to realise your sense of humour it was abit advanced for me before lol!
> 
> Yea for all the controversy and "ego" he has I'm pleased he came across as he does in person, when you meet him you will realise he's not a cnut


I have dark humor


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs yesterday:

ATG back squats 140kgx6 160kgx3setsx6

Smith squats

SLDL

Hamcurls ss/leg extension

Calves standing+leg press

Cut session short have been ill with a stupid sickness bug for previous two days probably shouldn't have gone really but though **** it and did anyway. Had horrendous back pumps after the SLDL aswell and couldn't of finished with leg presses and lunges. Food has been a massive struggle no appetite and have been off work so have just been sleeping constantly. Feel much better today and will be shoulders later on with tri's after. Fortunately feel like appetite is ok this morning and got work so will be in routine and no more excuses :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

How come everyone when feeling ill on leg day leaves lunges out? haha pussy! 

You throwing up and that mate?


----------



## Sambuca

i love lunges. If you wanna get looks of being a weirdo off the bicep boys walk round doing lunges


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> i love lunges. If you wanna get looks of being a weirdo off the bicep boys walk round doing lunges


I know mate. At one of my gyms no lad does them there but at the other which is full of little skinny lads they seem to of tried to start copying me doing them. Although they do about 6 with little DB's then give up!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How come everyone when feeling ill on leg day leaves lunges out? haha pussy!
> 
> You throwing up and that mate?


Yea mate last Thursday had it and thought it was gone over weekend then Monday night started up again and still feeling it now. ****ing me off to say the least I hope it clears up as its affecting sleep and eating badly.


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders Thursday:

Seated laterals 20kgx 8,6,6,6

Behind neck press 85kgx 8,8,6,4

Main two for progression, cut workout abit short as just couldn't get through it all with being Ill. Lost a fair bit of weight this week will weigh in tomorrow for exact number just haven't been able to keep any food down for a few days.


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders Thursday:
> 
> Seated laterals 20kgx 8,6,6,6
> 
> Behind neck press 85kgx 8,8,6,4
> 
> Main two for progression, cut workout abit short as just couldn't get through it all with being Ill. Lost a fair bit of weight this week will weigh in tomorrow for exact number just haven't been able to keep any food down for a few days.


how do you get on with BNP mate ??


----------



## Bad Alan

Back Friday:

Wide grip pulls up dead hang 7,6,5,4 (first week 4,2 lol so good progression)

Chin ups dead hang 6,5,4,4

BB rows top set 130kgx6 drop set 100kgx10 - Held form really well on these probably could of gone abit looser and heavier

Looked back at my pull ups from 4 weeks ago and was surprised how they've come on, less **** at them now! BB rows are back upto a decent strength level for me need to get rid of this bug so I can eat properly next week and hit the gym hard again. Have done some good work when I've got there but its taken alot of pre-workouts to get me through.

Hoping I'm not below 210lbs tomorrow or Im going to be ****ed off majorly!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> how do you get on with BNP mate ??


Like them TBF I do them so my Tri drops just below parallel not all the way down as it can give me shoulder issues. Im already warmed up when I get to them as got pre-exhaust first. Have progressed well on them in the 4 weeks they've been in, and considering I've always been a weak presser am pleased with how they're coming. Prefer the press to nose with Scotts set up he showed me down at MOF though, hopefully Ill get them in my workouts this week :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight:

INC BB - top set 100kgx8

Flat DB

INC flyes

Pec deck (crossover busy) 7x10 - trading sets PUMPED!

Calves

New routine back to some heavy(ish!) lifting had a really good workout nice to get away from high volume for abit. Finisher was really tough just traded sets with training partner to get a good pump going. Feeling back to 100% smashed all food down today no problems just finishing last steak meal now great to be in the gym and not dragging my ass around.

Shoulders tomorrow looks good and nice to have my training partner back at last! Good start to the week topped off by it only being a 3 day work week finishing on Wednesday (apart from some ****ty banking)


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulder/trap day:

Deadlift - top set 200kgx6 dead stop

DB press - top set 40kgx6

Standing laterals

Seated laterals 6x10 go-go with partner

Smith shrugs

DB shrugs

Great workout took deads fairly conservative as first week back into them for a loooong time should get back in the groove quickly, pressing still poor but getting better! Appetite 100% back and food down no problem, rest day Wednesday just concentrate on getting food in and 4 day weekend after tomorrow !


----------



## liam0810

Glad you're feeling better mate, I feel worse today but will be right soon enough no doubt. I've took the Monday off work so 3 day weekend for me.

Looking good in your Avi mate, I remember when I had abs, just about remember anyway.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Glad you're feeling better mate, I feel worse today but will be right soon enough no doubt. I've took the Monday off work so 3 day weekend for me.
> 
> Looking good in your Avi mate, I remember when I had abs, just about remember anyway.


Cheers mate, took a few days and just did the best I could with eating hope your's clears itself up no excuses at the weekend ! 

On the AB front they just photograph well lol, blocky as **** and soon vanish under a days eating ha!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, took a few days and just did the best I could with eating hope your's clears itself up no excuses at the weekend !
> 
> On the AB front they just photograph well lol, blocky as **** and soon vanish under a days eating ha!


I'll be right for weekend mate, no worries about that. It's only a bug!

Yeah I know what you mean about after a days eating. In the morning I think I look half decent then at night time I look a bloated mess!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'll be right for weekend mate, no worries about that. It's only a bug!
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about after a days eating. In the morning I think I look half decent then at night time I look a bloated mess!


Ditto lol MIND ****! Ha


----------



## Sambuca

Looking awesome mate.

Everyone fkin ill ATM including me boohoo lol


----------



## flinty90

looking tight alan. nice work mate...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Looking awesome mate.
> 
> Everyone fkin ill ATM including me boohoo lol


Lol tell me about it I was a right little bitch last week feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> looking tight alan. nice work mate...


Cheers duuuuude weights finally on the up and feeling good! How's your training etc?? Having a think about what to do next weren't you?


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers duuuuude weights finally on the up and feeling good! How's your training etc?? Having a think about what to do next weren't you?


im ok mate thanks. just another week and half of the cycle then pct. had all instructions through from bear so will be cracking on and then hit things again next year. might even kick another journal off lol..


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> im ok mate thanks. just another week and half of the cycle then pct. had all instructions through from bear so will be cracking on and then hit things again next year. might even kick another journal off lol..


You can't change your journal its the biggest thread on the ****ing site isn't it?!?

Nice to have orders through so you can get your head straight, HATE PCT LOL!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Four days!!! Miss u


Cheeky 

Team alpha hit the town lol!!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Looking good in your new avi mate, how much weight have u put on since I saw u in dartford?


----------



## Bad Alan

BB2 said:


> Looking good in your new avi mate, how much weight have u put on since I saw u in dartford?


Cheers big'un! about 8lbs haven't weighed yet this week slightly leaner too though.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back tonight:

BB rows - top set 130kgx10 - too easy kept form strict need to go heavier

Underhand pulldowns

T-bar row - new machine 5plates x8

Wide grip rows

Stiff arm pulldowns

Rear delt raises

Really good workout again finished in no time, food has gone down easily nice having an appetite!

Legs tomorrow is going to be disgusting with a proper training partner  and a team arm session before we go out Saturday night haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking well in the new avi.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day with scotty;

Pre exhaust 6 sets lying ham curls, 6 sets leg extensions

Leg press ATG 5pl a side x10

Seated ham curls

Safety squat bar squats ATG 140kg x5

Tri sets- partial leg extensions, partial leg press, walking lunge

Horrible session literally dying sat in our weekend apartment fetal position on the sofa ha. Pre-exhaust 12 sets was brutal then some heavyish work after lol with what we had left. Scott is looking 10x better still ripped to bits big in the arms and delts again! Arms tomorrow with liam and john going to be awesome then some food, followed by more food and a biiiiiiggg night out!!

Oh and Scott has just had a bird turn up that is a ****ing 10 the snake bastard ! I'm off for a few drinks to drown my sorrows that she's not mine


----------



## reza85

Lol unless you post a pic off her is NOT ALPHA !

Looking good in new Avi mate if you guys ever round crayford again i would love to train again


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day with scotty;
> 
> Pre exhaust 6 sets lying ham curls, 6 sets leg extensions
> 
> Leg press ATG 5pl a side x10
> 
> Seated ham curls
> 
> Safety squat bar squats ATG 140kg x5
> 
> Tri sets- partial leg extensions, partial leg press, walking lunge
> 
> Horrible session literally dying sat in our weekend apartment fetal position on the sofa ha. Pre-exhaust 12 sets was brutal then some heavyish work after lol with what we had left. Scott is looking 10x better still ripped to bits big in the arms and delts again! Arms tomorrow with liam and john going to be awesome then some food, followed by more food and a biiiiiiggg night out!!
> 
> Oh and Scott has just had a bird turn up that is a ****ing 10 the snake bastard ! I'm off for a few drinks to drown my sorrows that she's not mine


He should share mate hi 5s and all that


----------



## Bad Alan

Hams from today working hard on them and my ****ty calf genetics!!

And trying to keep my food down after tri sets lol


----------



## liam0810

He sent me the picture of him and her so I commented on how nice the curtains were. Don't want to give him a bigger head haha!

Giddy for tomoz pal!


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms Saturday it had to be done!

These might be elsewhere aswell but:

@RACK one of you here!

@liam0810 the ****ing no neck, pictures do him no justice!

@dutch_scott still got it 

flat out banter filled epic weekender !


----------



## liam0810

Great weekend. You are looking bigger then when I last seen you and you're strong on arms as well.

First time I've had DOMS in my biceps in about 2 years!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight, new routine! Luckily its started going in the right direction was considering implants!!

Pre exhausted with a couple of moves for 8 sets various reps

Inc db press upto 6r - hard work after pre exhaust

Hammer press rest pause

Neutral grip db press

Main aim is pushing good weights after the exhaust moves sure this will come on in next few sessions, all bases covered with this workout!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Great weekend. You are looking bigger then when I last seen you and you're strong on arms as well.
> 
> First time I've had DOMS in my biceps in about 2 years!


Cheers mate, face to face you don't seem to lack anywhere was impressed. May need to reconsider weight class now to stay away from you!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, face to face you don't seem to lack anywhere was impressed. May need to reconsider weight class now to stay away from you!


No mate lets do the same class, will be good for both of us.


----------



## Bad Alan

I will be coming in wherever I do, not fussed for sucking right down and making a certain weight would love it to be same class (think it will be) even though ill be bottom end of it. Work to do!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I will be coming in wherever I do, not fussed for sucking right down and making a certain weight would love it to be same class (think it will be) even though ill be bottom end of it. Work to do!


Same here mate, as long as I get on stage in the best shape I can then I'm not bothered what weight I'm at.


----------



## Sambuca

be awesome seeing you on stage


----------



## reza85

I think that is were bodybuildings true dedication shows is when you step on stage !

Way to many people would never understand the hard work that goes in to it if you have doubt as Rack

Me personally never had it !

What you doing cycle wise at the mo Alan are you allowed to say ?


----------



## Dorian Gray

Sorry i havent been in here in a while mate but your smashing it. Like the new avi too


----------



## Bad Alan

Back tonight:

Deads upto 235kgx1 - bit of an ugly rep everything just felt heavy!

Tbar rows - upto 5.5pl x8r

Chins

DB shrugs - upto 130lb'ers x8r

Lat pulldowns - pump finisher

Great session back to hitting workouts hard after being ill, pleased with deadlift as only done them twice in about a year. Was abit of a grinder but after two heavy triples still pleased, should shoot up once I get in the groove with them. Need to bring my thickness up in mid-back and if this workout doesn't do the trick then I stand no chance! Don't know whats in store tomorrow will have to wait and see, food flying down again probably due a weigh in tomorrow been a while now.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Back tonight:
> 
> Deads upto 235kgx1 - bit of an ugly rep everything just felt heavy!
> 
> Tbar rows - upto 5.5pl x8r
> 
> Chins
> 
> DB shrugs - upto 130lb'ers x8r
> 
> Lat pulldowns - pump finisher
> 
> Great session back to hitting workouts hard after being ill, pleased with deadlift as only done them twice in about a year. Was abit of a grinder but after two heavy triples still pleased, should shoot up once I get in the groove with them. Need to bring my thickness up in mid-back and if this workout doesn't do the trick then I stand no chance! Don't know whats in store tomorrow will have to wait and see, food flying down again probably due a weigh in tomorrow been a while now.


Strong fker :-D


----------



## Bad Alan

Not gifted for staying lean or getting big (muscle wise can get fat easy) so have to work hard


----------



## Bad Alan

Delts t'other night:

Standing press - upto 80kgx5

Rear delt raises

Seated strict raise

Standing raises - triple drop sets

Calves seated - peak contraction

Tough workout arms were dropping off! DOM's today so must've hit'em well, standing presses were surprisingly tough compared to seated. Triple drops were the icing on the cake was fooked and then calves to finish, left with a limp


----------



## dipdabs

I parked in a disabled space today and actually thought it was justified seeing as I could barely climb in and out the car from doms


----------



## PHMG

Kaywoodham said:


> I parked in a disabled space today and actually thought it was justified seeing as I could barely climb in and out the car from doms


dont mistake kays post for meaning she has been training people. she means she could barely climb in and out the car from dominos pizza.


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> dont mistake kays post for meaning she has been training people. she means she could barely climb in and out the car from dominos pizza.


I was quite impressed by that comment, when I clicked seeing the first few words only I thought it was gna be something rude 

Mmm pizzaaaa... I'm starving actually... Must eat turkey


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> I parked in a disabled space today and actually thought it was justified seeing as I could barely climb in and out the car from doms


Parking in disabled makes you a bad person! Although I keep my nephews car seat in the back so I can use the parent and child spots


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Parking in disabled makes you a bad person! Although I keep my nephews car seat in the back so I can use the parent and child spots


That's bad! Even when I don't have jack with me but his seats in the car I never do that, I also give proper evils to anyone I see doing it! #hypocriteiknow lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Parking in disabled makes you a bad person! Although I keep my nephews car seat in the back so I can use the parent and child spots


Nowt wrong with this. I usually park in them. Nobody has ever wondered where my kid is so its fine


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Nowt wrong with this. I usually park in them. Nobody has ever wondered where my kid is so its fine


Haha used to cause fights in morrisons car park over it! Silly old men  car seat saves any trouble lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Nowt wrong with this. I usually park in them. Nobody has ever wondered where my kid is so its fine


U better get yourself a disabled badge I'm sure Ul qualify now u cripple


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Haha used to cause fights in morrisons car park over it! Silly old men  car seat saves any trouble lol


Fights!? Evils are as far as I go. Just for the sake of doing so really. I've forgotten about it within 10 seconds of mine and jacks very bad singing to the radio


----------



## dipdabs

Tbf though there are always way too many disabled car park spaces, they're always empty, I only get narked when I can't get a kids space and see someone with no kid cos he knows he has to stand on the green bit there and not move, no green bit means he's away trying to walk on the white lines and runs off daydreaming


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Im ways going to pick my baby girl up form the shops
> 
> I get questioned now at 14 st never at 21lol


HAHA Id tell you to ****ing move


----------



## Bad Alan

Kaywoodham said:


> Tbf though there are always way too many disabled car park spaces, they're always empty, I only get narked when I can't get a kids space and see someone with no kid cos he knows he has to stand on the green bit there and not move, no green bit means he's away trying to walk on the white lines and runs off daydreaming


Its amazing how angry you parents get when the kid's spots get taken, kind of pathetic when 40year old men are ready for a punch up over it though! Then they go and tell on you and it gets put out over the speaker system in the supermarket :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Its amazing how angry you parents get when the kid's spots get taken, kind of pathetic when 40year old men are ready for a punch up over it though! Then they go and tell on you and it gets put out over the speaker system in the supermarket :whistling:


That's some scary sh1t right there!


----------



## BIG BUCK

This morning I was trying to park with my kids and saw a overweight women parking in a kids space with no kids

She got out of the car, locked it and as she did I said "you know this is a parent and chi..................... Oh sorry , I didn't realise you were pregnant!"

You'd of had to of been there!


----------



## Bad Alan

BB2 said:


> This morning I was trying to park with my kids and saw a overweight women parking in a kids space with no kids
> 
> She got out of the car, locked it and as she did I said "you know this is a parent and chi..................... Oh sorry , I didn't realise you were pregnant!"
> 
> You'd of had to of been there!


Thats cheating she didn't have a child with her, should've told her to shift !


----------



## Bad Alan

Arm day to round the week off, think it was probably the biggest pump I've had in arms so far ! Lots of strict movements and getting the blood flowing, really hammered them need to gain a good inch before they will look half decent. Bodyweight this morning was 212lbs (15stone2lbs) heaviest I've been for a while, happy! New addition food wise pro/fat meal first thing in the morning then into same food as before.


----------



## BIG BUCK

She wasn't pregnant either, she was just fat!


----------



## Bad Alan

BB2 said:


> She wasn't pregnant either, she was just fat!


Haha least you got to slate the fat bitch, TBF I'd move if you asked me to nicely


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest tonight:

Pre-exhaust; incline flyes + pec-deck - 37kgx8 top set flyes

Inc DB press

Machine press - rest pause sets

Neutral grip DB press - dead stop at bottom of rep and good contraction

****ED!

Good session again BW is going up as are weights in workouts which is good probably due to having my appetite back and being able to eat all my meals again. Feel fully rested after a reclusive weekend, was needed big time. Deadlifts tomorrow after work !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Great work
> 
> Weights and weight up!
> 
> Yes yes stick to the plan


Like glue mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

Baaaaccckk:

Deads upto 240kgx1

Chin ups - these have improved massively since starting with Scott hopefully some new muscle under there come cut time!

Tbar row machine - upto 5pl x8,6

Smith shrugs

Machine pulldowns - pump sets of 25+ to finish off

Had to change order slightly with gym being busy but not a problem really, happy with chin ups getting some good strict reps out with a hang at bottom. Deads were slightly better this week getting back into them now, back is fried probably going to have a **** nights sleep always do after heavy back/legs can feel it now being uncomfortable :cursing:

Day off tomorrow christmas shopping, lunch etc with my older brother and my nephew. Time to get the ****ing wallet out :surrender:


----------



## liam0810

I'm awful at pull-ups. After months at them I still look pathetic doing them at my size!

I get the same after deads with my back, its like really bad back pumps.

Enjoy your day off bud


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders:

Seated BB press - both power racks and DL area in use so used the seated shoulder press, ****ed off as wanted to beat last weeks standing presses. Upto 105kgx3

Rear delt flyes - +1kg same reps

Seated strict raise - 14kgx13,8

Standing laterals - triple drop sets **** me killer, arms hanging off!

Tri's - hit them twice a week now trying to bring them up lots of strict movements, stretching them out and hard lockouts

Great session again seem to be having a few now! Training with my brother again though and kicking his **** for now so that may be why ha. Diet is flying down and although I feel I'm getting bigger (measurements and clothing say so) bodyweight seems to be hovering really want to get upto around 220lbs before christmas :cursing:

Spent far too much yesterday in town lol mostly on myself, worst shopper ever 

Looooooads of sweets came from the wholesalers this week for christmas treats will put the pic up off my phone in abit lol. Im dying to eat them, they keep looking at me !


----------



## RACK

Stay strong on the sweets front mate, someone fetched jaffa cake muffins in work yesterday and they looked that good I'd have killed for one lol

I thought you weighed more than 220lb goin by your size too


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Stay strong on the sweets front mate, someone fetched jaffa cake muffins in work yesterday and they looked that good I'd have killed for one lol
> 
> I thought you weighed more than 220lb goin by your size too


Jaffa cake muffins! Sound awesome ha, I'm hanging in there till Christmas time don't need any unwanted fat gain.

Cheers dude 220 is not miles off and been my goal weight short term. May need to get a little chunk I think though to start putting some proper size on knowing my body type


----------



## MRSTRONG

mmmm jaffa cakes


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> mmmm jaffa cakes


You can't eat them if you turn bodybuilder!! 

How are your ailments big man?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> You can't eat them if you turn bodybuilder!!
> 
> How are your ailments big man?


if it fits your macros you can lol

ailments hmm still struggling william but this steak im about to have will help im sure


----------



## Bad Alan

ewen said:


> if it fits your macros you can lol
> 
> ailments hmm still struggling william but this steak im about to have will help im sure


Sure you'll get sorted dude ready to hit it hard 2013 want to see you on top form if you make bodypower!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> You can't eat them if you turn bodybuilder!!
> 
> How are your ailments big man?


What the hell, @ewen is turning bodybuilder?! I missed something?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bad Alan said:


> Sure you'll get sorted dude ready to hit it hard 2013 want to see you on top form if you make bodypower!!


cheers buddy .



Sweat said:


> What the hell, @ewen is turning bodybuilder?! I missed something?


lol no im doing a strongman comp at BP .


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> What the hell, @ewen is turning bodybuilder?! I missed something?


No he only wears a thong for fun on a weekend


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> No he only wears a thong for fun on a weekend


Lol, he barely even wears this mate, check out his album on his profile page, most of his shots he is pulling mooneys!

Defo an exhibitionist.

Really goodwork on all your training by the way Alan, good stuff mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Lol, he barely even wears this mate, *check out his [email protected] material on his profile page, most of his shots he is pulling mooneys!*
> 
> Defo an exhibitionist.
> 
> Really goodwork on all your training by the way Alan, good stuff mate.


haha thanks dale i knew you had a man crush


----------



## RACK

Mini jaffa cake on top then a full sized one inside said chocolate muffin....... it was like cake sex haha


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> haha thanks dale i knew you had a man crush


Your a penis, stop dreaming that I want to get with you mate.

Sorry for cluttering up your journal Alan, Ewen's uses any oppurtunity he can to flirt with me, embarrassing really...


----------



## MRSTRONG

RACK said:


> Mini jaffa cake on top then a full sized one inside said chocolate muffin....... it was like cake sex haha


stuck together with nutella


----------



## reza85

:w00t: What ewen is becoming a Body builder and Alan is coaching him ???????

And his gone give up Gold top milk :clap:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Lol, he barely even wears this mate, check out his album on his profile page, most of his shots he is pulling mooneys!
> 
> Defo an exhibitionist.
> 
> Really goodwork on all your training by the way Alan, good stuff mate.


Cheers dude, not looking forward to leg day today though! Just going to take delight in killing my training partner off !


----------



## reza85

Are you still re-comping or just bulking now ?


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Mini jaffa cake on top then a full sized one inside said chocolate muffin....... it was like cake sex haha


Stop it already hungry !


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Are you still re-comping or just bulking now ?


Dont use the B word Scott might see it !!!!

"lean gaining"  **** load of protein moderate fats and low-ish carbs, working on weak points (chest and tri's)


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers dude, not looking forward to leg day today though! Just going to take delight in killing my training partner off !


Haha, that's it mate, see the positive in everything. At least you get to destroy your training partner at same time...


----------



## Bad Alan

@RACK must resist!


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Dont use the B word Scott might see it !!!!
> 
> "lean gaining"  **** load of protein moderate fats and low-ish carbs, working on weak points (chest and tri's)


to be fair u do look leaner


----------



## Bad Alan

Those caramel lindt balls are my downfall !!


----------



## RACK

HOLY SH1T!!!!!! I'd either eat all of those or tempt kids into my car with them....... either way I'd be done for


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> to be fair u do look leaner


We just about have the right balance for minimal fat gain just don't know whether I should go for it abit more weight gain wise.

Couple of days ago in the am excuse the tired face  212lbs I think


----------



## Sweat

RACK said:


> HOLY SH1T!!!!!! I'd either eat all of those or tempt kids into my car with them....... either way I'd be done for


Haha, lmao!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> HOLY SH1T!!!!!! I'd either eat all of those or tempt kids into my car with them....... either way I'd be done for


Good job no food in my mouth then that made me snort like a pig haha


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Your in great shape and have great shape you've come so far so I think we shud have a few weeks pushing the eating


Yea maybe time to put a winter coat on, I know it'll look abit ugly but think need it to push through weight barrier ! I KNOW you can do lean so definately not worried about taking it back off


----------



## C.Hill

Looking big mate, 240kg deadlift! Nice one!


----------



## Little_Jay

lookin huge mate, wats ur blast like and how high r cals?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Looking big mate, 240kg deadlift! Nice one!


Felt better than last weeks 235kg lol, getting back into them now. Really like them fry my mid back which is something I lack, thickness through rhomboids and lower traps hopefully these will shock some new growth !


----------



## Bad Alan

Little_Jay said:


> lookin huge mate, wats ur blast like and how high r cals?


Cheers dude, kcals are 5000+ super clean though (high protein 500g+) this few weeks of blast has been test+mast+anavar lower doses than I've used in the past TBH maybe a higher dose one in the new year though


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day !

Pre exhaust ham curls and leg extensions 8-10 sets total

Leg press - rock bottom reps with pause + forced rep

Ham curls - bent right over upto a hard 6 + forced

Squats - upto 145kgx4 had nothing left by this point all were ATG controlled really well

Tri set run through twice;

Partial leg extension - 25-40 reps

Top partial leg press - 40 reps

Lunges - 10 reps p/leg

Leg workouts from Scott are not fun. Ever.

Really worked hard today was training with both my brothers all three of us drove each other into the ground ha. My little brother is still moaning about it now and had a good 10 minute break before he felt safe to get in the car for the drive home incase he was sick. Funny watching him dry heaving ! Arm day tomorrow or may have to do it Sunday if work gets in the way as got that off.


----------



## Bad Alan

No training today work interrupted knackered and hurting after legs so welcome break TBF, have to train arms tomorrow !


----------



## flinty90

looking pretty thick mate, nice work bro x


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> looking pretty thick mate, nice work bro x


Cheers boss, nice to be feeling 100% again and training hard !


----------



## Sambuca

Looking huge mate good job!


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers Sam 

Arms today was just a quick workout to get blood moving, loving hitting tri's twice a week get these pea shooters sprouting! Lots of strict movements and stretching feeling good, had a nice blast on the forearm roller daaaaammnnn that thing burns like feck!

Food shopping day joy of joys !


----------



## Bad Alan

Back tonight:

Deads - 220kgx2x3 245kgx1

Chin ups

Tbar row machine - 5pl x3x8 (way up on last week)

DB shrugs - shoulders are getting beat up abit atm so did higher reps than usual 50kgx3x15 (held at peak contraction)

Wide grip pulldowns - sets of 25 to finish off what was left !

Great workout again, smoked now glad I have tomorrow as rest day and NO WORK!


----------



## Bad Alan

And I honestly took for granted how much nicer it is to not have to force feed when you have no appetite. Food flying down even with added carbs this week !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Back tonight:
> 
> Deads - 220kgx2x3 245kgx1
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> Tbar row machine - 5pl x3x8 (way up on last week)
> 
> DB shrugs - shoulders are getting beat up abit atm so did higher reps than usual 50kgx3x15 (held at peak contraction)
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns - sets of 25 to finish off what was left !
> 
> Great workout again, smoked now glad I have tomorrow as rest day and NO WORK!


Some serious weight you shifting around mate, impressive!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Some serious weight you shifting around mate, impressive!!


I can squat and dead when I keep them in adapt to them quickly as for anything pressing, forget about it lol 

Getting abit beat up now though, looking forward to christmas and a mental break from diet !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Mate proud of u your doing so well


Hello you lovely man :laugh:

Trying food increase is good and sessions are kicking my ****! Need to keep out of my own head all I keep chanting in my head is "your getting fat, your getting fat" lol


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I can squat and dead when I keep them in adapt to them quickly as for anything pressing, forget about it lol
> 
> Getting abit beat up now though, looking forward to christmas and a mental break from diet !


Taking a week off to recharge over xmas? Will often mean you are fully recovered and gagging for it when you get back! I personally am still training and dieting as per usual, gotta do something to try catch up with all you brutes!!! lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Taking a week off to recharge over xmas? Will often mean you are fully recovered and gagging for it when you get back! I personally am still training and dieting as per usual, gotta do something to try catch up with all you brutes!!! lol


Naaa dude enjoy training too much to do that  will be having one or two days off diet though Im a real fatty at heart !!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Naaa dude enjoy training too much to do that  will be having one or two days off diet though Im a real fatty at heart !!


Haha! If that is really true there is still hope for me yet... you have a six pack, so maybe even a mega chubster like me can get one with a ton of hard work...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha! If that is really true there is still hope for me yet... you have a six pack, so maybe even a mega chubster like me can get one with a ton of hard work...


You're well on your way mate and are going to look beastly lean! Consistency is king as you know made a big change already in that 23 day comparison and with little/no cardio :rockon:

I have a couple of fat pics to put up at some point for a laugh and there not even me at my biggest


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> You're well on your way mate and are going to look beastly lean! Consistency is king as you know made a big change already in that 23 day comparison and with little/no cardio :rockon:
> 
> I have a couple of fat pics to put up at some point for a laugh and there not even me at my biggest


Get them up, I want one of them to show you with a pint of guiness in one hand and a full frey bentos pie in the other...


----------



## Bad Alan

White t shirt, just short of four years ago two stone lower than my heaviest weight still. To clear up yes I play golf hut because I'm ****ing awesome at it that makes it not gay


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> White t shirt, just short of four years ago two stone lower than my heaviest weight still. To clear up yes I play golf hut because I'm ****ing awesome at it that makes it not gay


That's a great gut mate, really impressive the transformation you made. Have some reps ya monster!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> That's a great gut mate, really impressive the transformation you made. Have some reps ya monster!


Haha I still pay for my gluttony during younger days now, fat deposits straight on my lower back so try to stay leaner all year. Gains are slower but saves dieting hard. I need to plow through facebook and get my monster pics out lol


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha I know pal but keep posting pics ull be fine
> 
> And week off no chance wtf who takes a week off mid gains ha u can chill after ur show


I DONT WANT ONE ANYWAY :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> White t shirt, just short of four years ago two stone lower than my heaviest weight still. To clear up yes I play golf hut because I'm ****ing awesome at it that makes it not gay


You seem happy enough in the pic, just got a hole in one?


----------



## RACK

MASSIVE changes since that pic mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> You seem happy enough in the pic, just got a hole in one?


Mate tbf lol I was never unhappy being fat! Loved my takeaways and everyone loves a nice fat kid!! Always happy playing golf when your brilliant at it


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> MASSIVE changes since that pic mate


Cheers boss transformation will be complete in June! And you better be coming


----------



## RACK

You know I'll be there


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> White t shirt, just short of four years ago two stone lower than my heaviest weight still. To clear up yes I play golf hut because I'm ****ing awesome at it that makes it not gay


I think you look better there


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I think you look better there


Haha yoooooou horrible man


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders tonight:

Standing BB press - upto 80kgx5,5 (pb over 80kgx5x1 top set last time)

Rear delt db raises - +1kg all reps

Seated side raises

Standing laterals

Seated calves 3x25 + partials

Tri's;

Incline skulls - +4kg all reps +forced

Ez bar close grip press - paused on chest and held at loockout 3x8

Was feeling really stiff, achey and had flu like symptoms had to really MTFU for this session. Pleased with the standing presses good PB as with all excercises arms were hanging off by the end of the workout! Smashed tri's too really working hard on them need to develop some HORSESHOES!

Legs tomorrow hope to wake up feeling better, sick satisfaction of annihilating both my brothers in this workout though. Every cloud and all that


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders tonight:
> 
> Standing BB press - upto 80kgx5,5 (pb over 80kgx5x1 top set last time)
> 
> Rear delt db raises - +1kg all reps
> 
> Seated side raises
> 
> Standing laterals
> 
> Seated calves 3x25 + partials
> 
> Tri's;
> 
> Incline skulls - +4kg all reps +forced
> 
> Ez bar close grip press - paused on chest and held at loockout 3x8
> 
> Was feeling really stiff, achey and had flu like symptoms had to really MTFU for this session. Pleased with the standing presses good PB as with all excercises arms were hanging off by the end of the workout! Smashed tri's too really working hard on them need to develop some HORSESHOES!
> 
> Legs tomorrow hope to wake up feeling better, sick satisfaction of annihilating both my brothers in this workout though. Every cloud and all that


Some solid pressing power big lad! Bowling ball shoulders for the win!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Some solid pressing power big lad! Bowling ball shoulders for the win!


Haha trying, standing presses really kick my ****. Tough lift never really done them for any length of time


----------



## liam0810

How you feeling bud? I did quadruple droplets of standing presses last week, was a horrible horrible experience!


----------



## flinty90

Nice work alan.. have you still got the white golf shirt if so could i have it please


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How you feeling bud? I did quadruple droplets of standing presses last week, was a horrible horrible experience!


Better everything hurt yesterday felt like I was starting with another illness but seem fine this morning had littlebitchitus I think. Can imagine that wast pleasant hate drop sets and giant sets for shoulders with a Passion pump is unbelievable!

Leg day today  on MAD Friday!! You busy this weekend? Few shandys? Ha


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Nice work alan.. have you still got the white golf shirt if so could i have it please


Cheers dude! Haha fits me properly now so no you can't!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Better everything hurt yesterday felt like I was starting with another illness but seem fine this morning had littlebitchitus I think. Can imagine that wast pleasant hate drop sets and giant sets for shoulders with a Passion pump is unbelievable!
> 
> Leg day today  on MAD Friday!! You busy this weekend? Few shandys? Ha


Yeah mate they're killers but I do end up loving the sick feeling!

Out with mates tonight and will be the heaviest night over Xmas and new year. Not had a proper drink since Leeds! Will be on the vodka diet cokes and will abstain from shots! You out tonight?


----------



## RACK

Am I the only person in the world not drinking on mad friday????


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Am I the only person in the world not drinking on mad friday????


nope neither am i mate.. 16 weeks without a sniff now, i may even become teetotal altogether !!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> nope neither am i mate.. 16 weeks without a sniff now, i may even become teetotal altogether !!


I agree with the no drinking but no sniff pffft


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Am I the only person in the world not drinking on mad friday????


Nope mate quiet one for me out tomorrow night with work! Then Christmas eve with a "friend", boxing day and new years eve will be a heavy one got one of my best mates back haven't been out with for mearly a year!

What you doing new year Rackster?


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Am I the only person in the world not drinking on mad friday????


Nope, im sat at fcuking work all day then busy all evening, not that i drink anyway but there is a bottle of gin and bucks fizz dying for me to neck it.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yeah mate they're killers but I do end up loving the sick feeling!
> 
> Out with mates tonight and will be the heaviest night over Xmas and new year. Not had a proper drink since Leeds! Will be on the vodka diet cokes and will abstain from shots! You out tonight?


Got to be the vodka diet cokes mate haha me neither having a few over Christmas though! Just have to cook the night before and tub it up so can stick to diet


----------



## RACK

I'm out tomorrow night I think with my mate but training sunday too so drinkin isn't likely.

Xmas eve I might have a few, xmas day and boxin day will be days off.

As for new years I really haven't got a clue, I've not planned that far ahead haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope, im sat at fcuking work all day then busy all evening, not that i drink anyway but there is a bottle of gin and bucks fizz dying for me to neck it.


Doooooooo it!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I'm out tomorrow night I think with my mate but training sunday too so drinkin isn't likely.
> 
> Xmas eve I might have a few, xmas day and boxin day will be days off.
> 
> As for new years I really haven't got a clue, I've not planned that far ahead haha


leeeeeds


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Doooooooo it!!!!


I dernt, i always get my knob out when im drunk and end up sh1tting in the most random places, last time being on the tv stand in tenerife!!! Hence why i no longer drink lol.


----------



## Sambuca

I might have a few drinks christmas night  and some haribo, and some cake, and some pork/turkey sandwiches and some mince pies and some pork scratchings and some chocolate and and and sodaosjiaeh :drool:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I dernt, i always get my knob out when im drunk and end up sh1tting in the most random places, last time being on the tv stand in tenerife!!! Hence why i no longer drink lol.


Hahaha sounds like a good time for all involved !!


----------



## RACK

Leeds you say........ You might be onto something there


----------



## Bad Alan

And why in the actual **** would you sh1t on a tv stand haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha sounds like a good time for all involved !!


Wasnt for me at the time, silly cow ex wouldnt help clean it up so i was wiping this huge toblerone shaped sh1t up where its squelched through my ar$e crack and was throwing up, holding my mouth while throwing up then realised hands were covered in sh1t. ....... not good lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Leeds you say........ You might be onto something there


drop me a text if you fancy it that's what I'm on mate with quite a few of us. Will be a naughty night sorting a venue this weekend


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> And why in the actual **** would you sh1t on a tv stand haha


I thought i was sat on the toilet, untill the missus walked in and said "kieren, why the fcuk have you got your pants down" lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought i was sat on the toilet, untill the missus walked in and said "kieren, why the fcuk have you got your pants down" lol


Haha down the gin and bucks fuzz and get someone to record the resulting chaos for me lol !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Haha down the gin and bucks fuzz and get someone to record the resulting chaos for me lol !!


You want to see my poo? your sick man....... lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You want to see my poo? your sick man....... lol.


More specifically I want to see you poo !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Got to be the vodka diet cokes mate haha me neither having a few over Christmas though! Just have to cook the night before and tub it up so can stick to diet


I'm cooking a kg of mince later to eat tomoz and will do the same for Boxing Day. Boxing Day is usually messy but this year I'm having it off. At house party on 27th and then might be going seeing a mate in London on 29th so will have a few then. January will be booze free. But may as well have a few now as come March it will be alcohol free till July!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm cooking a kg of mince later to eat tomoz and will do the same for Boxing Day. Boxing Day is usually messy but this year I'm having it off. At house party on 27th and then might be going seeing a mate in London on 29th so will have a few then. January will be booze free. But may as well have a few now as come March it will be alcohol free till July!


Same mate enjoy it now as come march celibacy and zero alcohol!!

Don't count on January being alcohol free we need a reunion @dutch_scott @RACK !!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Yes we all smashing training and focused by rude not too


We all need to smash another night out too  need showing round your new town !

Did you come meet THE VIP in manc btw dude?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Incline flyes upto 37.5kgx8

Inc DB 40kgx9,8

Machine press - rest pause sets

Pec deck - 4x10

Finished work at 12 and straight to gym, good workout just moved one of the pre-exhaust moves as machines were busy so did them to pump up at the end. Great starting with flyes and really stretching pecs out, shoulders are ****ing killing me at the moment feeling abit battered! Did hit arms yesterday didnt write numbers down like a dick head in my majorly hungover state. Food was pretty good yesterday when I was actually awake, not going to be able to say that after tomorrow


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> Incline flyes upto 37.5kgx8
> 
> Inc DB 40kgx9,8
> 
> Machine press - rest pause sets
> 
> Pec deck - 4x10
> 
> Finished work at 12 and straight to gym, good workout just moved one of the pre-exhaust moves as machines were busy so did them to pump up at the end. Great starting with flyes and really stretching pecs out, shoulders are ****ing killing me at the moment feeling abit battered! Did hit arms yesterday didnt write numbers down like a dick head in my majorly hungover state. Food was pretty good yesterday when I was actually awake, not going to be able to say that after tomorrow


Impressive getting 37.5kg for 8 on the flyes mate!! Get in!

You do any rotator cuff work / warm up for shoulder first? I been doing this since I damaged shoulder a while back and physio got me onto it, really helps and do it before every Shoulder or Chest session now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Impressive getting 37.5kg for 8 on the flyes mate!! Get in!
> 
> You do any rotator cuff work / warm up for shoulder first? I been doing this since I damaged shoulder a while back and physio got me onto it, really helps and do it before every Shoulder or Chest session now.


Yes mate always have, use a 2.5kg plate do rotators and warm shoulders up with 6-ways, band overhead stretches always do tris with high rep rope's for a couple of sets too then 2-3 light warm ups on flyes with 14's. Was OK during once got warmed up its the day to day pain like now, just part of the game I think doesn't affect my lifting when there.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Huge improvements on new program
> 
> 40s post exhaust is great enjoy it! It starts soon ish lol


Cheers boss. Pushing the weight gain I'll weigh in tomorrow before the festive eating begins, still holding ok condition wise we will see after christmas though


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today had to be a quick one had work;

Chin ups 4xfailure+partials

Tbar rows 5.5plx8,7,7

Smith shrugs (db's too light) 180kgx8,8

Pulldowns 3x high rep

Really good session ****ed me for the entire day though working after, hate heavy work early morning! Left DL as just didnt have time for warming up and wait's between sets, hitting shoulders tomorrow before work again shouldn't have a problem getting all that in. God knows how heavy I've gotten being a little pig over christmas will weigh in tomorrow condition slipped a little to be expected, was great to chill out with family and not worry about getting meals in. Fully back on track with diet today still craving **** food like mad though.


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders this morning;

Standing BB press upto 80kgx5x2sets

Rear delt raises - 18kgx12,12,10+partials

Seated strict raise - 14kgx15 16kgx6

Standing triple drop laterals

Calves 3x25

Early morning session again was half asleep, be good when gym opening hours back to normal and can train at normal time. Just trying to keep up with PB's managed to do so which Im pleased with as usually **** weak for 8am workouts. Weighed in at 215lbs (97.7kg) this morning heaviest I've been for a while and in same shape more or less as before christmas, escaped unscathed after all the chocolate! Day2 back in the diet groove, all good.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders this morning;
> 
> Standing BB press upto 80kgx5x2sets
> 
> Rear delt raises - 18kgx12,12,10+partials
> 
> Seated strict raise - 14kgx15 16kgx6
> 
> Standing triple drop laterals
> 
> Calves 3x25
> 
> Early morning session again was half asleep, be good when gym opening hours back to normal and can train at normal time. Just trying to keep up with PB's managed to do so which Im pleased with as usually **** weak for 8am workouts. Weighed in at 215lbs (97.7kg) this morning heaviest I've been for a while and in same shape more or less as before christmas, escaped unscathed after all the chocolate! Day2 back in the diet groove, all good.


Nice session mate, I am the same for early morning sessions, shoulders or arms I can just about manage but Legs or Back it just decimates me first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Nice session mate, I am the same for early morning sessions, shoulders or arms I can just about manage but Legs or Back it just decimates me first thing in the morning.


Yep I had back yesterday was hard early on! Back is fried today though hit it well for a short session, love having chins in. Trying to hammer midback and traps ATM need some thickness to it


----------



## liam0810

Lucky b4stard with your weight! I've dropped weight but will more or less be back upto what it was in a weeks time.

6 months and counting!


----------



## Suprakill4

You two doing the same comp?

Good workouts, strong fcuker aint you. I'm still better looking by far though


----------



## Cutandjacked

R u competing?


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> You two doing the same comp?
> 
> Good workouts, strong fcuker aint you. I'm still better looking by far though


That's the plan mate! He's strong and you are both ugly compared to moi!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Lucky b4stard with your weight! I've dropped weight but will more or less be back upto what it was in a weeks time.
> 
> 6 months and counting!


Haha fat boy metabolism + chocolate and pleeenty of cider = weigh gain. Ive actually not got any fatter TBF after another blast might look half respectable! mlooking forward to the grind, love feeling like **** but getting better day by day!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You two doing the same comp?
> 
> Good workouts, strong fcuker aint you. I'm still better looking by far though


The early morning ones have been tough! Nice having some relaxed "normal" eating time and chilling out getting wasted ha. You have a gd'un mate? Hit the drink much?


----------



## Bad Alan

Cutandjacked said:


> R u competing?


Yes mate end of June last few months growing! Could've done with one more year I think but I always vanity diet for my holidays so just an extreme version, and Liam wanted to compete so we can have some fun together! No ****


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> That's the plan mate! He's strong and you are both ugly compared to moi!


Ill give you you're angelic smile but the skin head army boy look is out, its all about te combover and I am the fountain of youth  That goes for you too Kieran!

Now if only we could convince @Suprakill4 to compete at muscletalk!


----------



## liam0810

Supra needs to get in on this! It would be all our first comp and I think we are all around the same kind of shape at the moment. Would be good!


----------



## Sweat

I'll show up and kick all your a$$es... it is a comp to see who has biggest gut yeah? If not actually I got no chance...


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> The early morning ones have been tough! Nice having some relaxed "normal" eating time and chilling out getting wasted ha. You have a gd'un mate? Hit the drink much?


Been really good mate and havnt touched a drop yet. Will probably have a little drink New Year's Eve.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Supra needs to get in on this! It would be all our first comp and I think we are all around the same kind of shape at the moment. Would be good!


Not a prayer mate I'm not at the level to compete yet. Another year out for me.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Not a prayer mate I'm not at the level to compete yet. Another year out for me.


Was my original plan but its all fun and games


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Was my original plan but its all fun and games


Same as me mate. Doing it more to prove I can then think I'm gonna end up winning!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Same as me mate. Doing it more to prove I can then think I'm gonna end up winning!


Annnnnndd gotta look good by the pool the following week


----------



## Suprakill4

I would love to do it for the experience but don't wanna be someone just to make the numbers up, want to look like I really belong up there and have a good chance, just the way I'm wired I think but sure you'll both do better than you think anyway.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I would love to do it for the experience but don't wanna be someone just to make the numbers up, want to look like I really belong up there and have a good chance, just the way I'm wired I think but sure you'll both do better than you think anyway.


We'll see I may make classics but as long as condition is good not fussed, I'll just kick Liam off the stage if he stands next to me 

I just fancy punishing myself with cardio and **** all food !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> We'll see I may make classics but as long as condition is good not fussed, I'll just kick Liam off the stage if he stands next to me
> 
> I just fancy punishing myself with cardio and **** all food !


Reckon you'll have a couple of tries before the comp itself to see how you handle water manipulation? I found a great article on it the other day at simplyshreaded, was more for natty competitors I think but still interesting. Also read a good one on t-nation. Only makes decent differences when already fairly cut up I think.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> We'll see I may make classics but as long as condition is good not fussed, I'll just kick Liam off the stage if he stands next to me
> 
> I just fancy punishing myself with cardio and **** all food !


I much prefer cutting. Find it much easier than trying to gain size food wise.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Reckon you'll have a couple of tries before the comp itself to see how you handle water manipulation? I found a great article on it the other day at simplyshreaded, was more for natty competitors I think but still interesting. Also read a good one on t-nation. Only makes decent differences when already fairly cut up I think.


Will be discussing in near future, not worried about getting in shape just follow Scott's plan and put the graft in. I do like reading things though to have some sort of understanding and I want to learn as much as I can about myself over the prep weeks, will be trialing carb manipulations etc when in better shape to judge response I'd have thought.

T-nation is a great site except for that fat c*nt "proffesor X" lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I much prefer cutting. Find it much easier than trying to gain size food wise.


Same mate, especially for me as I just want to eat crap when Im trying to gain weight. Tried really hard to stay in respectable shape while gaining size this time round, slower results wise and have to find a good balance.

The "miniature hero's" that are on my bedside table are calling my name, they might be getting frisbeed out my bedroom window


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Will be discussing in near future, not worried about getting in shape just follow Scott's plan and put the graft in. I do like reading things though to have some sort of understanding and I want to learn as much as I can about myself over the prep weeks, will be trialing carb manipulations etc when in better shape to judge response I'd have thought.
> 
> T-nation is a great site except for that fat c*nt "proffesor X" lol


Yeah I love the reading, water manipulation would do nothing for me at present, way too chubby. But still very interesting, also read a lot on how powerlifters do it, really interesting. One of them was Matt Kroc saying he drops 30lb in water within 24 hours for the weigh in, then puts it back on before he lifts. This is crazy. In some ways I think the powerlifting version is even more impressive than the bodybuilding one as the PLers are actually needing to have the strength to perform 3 1RM's too.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Annnnnndd gotta look good by the pool the following week


You knows it! Shouting to every girl "lick my abs! Lick my abs!"


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Yeah I love the reading, water manipulation would do nothing for me at present, way too chubby. But still very interesting, also read a lot on how powerlifters do it, really interesting. One of them was Matt Kroc saying he drops 30lb in water within 24 hours for the weigh in, then puts it back on before he lifts. This is crazy. In some ways I think the powerlifting version is even more impressive than the bodybuilding one as the PLers are actually needing to have the strength to perform 3 1RM's too.


Yes mate fighters too, one of my mma mates was taking trips to the sauna in his tracksuit to sweat it out! Alot of the 202 (212 now) competitors do it too, I think I read Kevin English makes weight but ends up 220+ on stage by the time they go on.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You knows it! Shouting to every girl "lick my abs! Lick my abs!"


Challenge accepted, most pics of girls licking abs on holiday haha


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate fighters too, one of my mma mates was taking trips to the sauna in his tracksuit to sweat it out! Alot of the 202 (212 now) competitors do it too, I think I read Kevin English makes weight but ends up 220+ on stage by the time they go on.


That sauna tracksuit thing is really stupid apparently, here is the Kroc link, it is amazing reading, truly.

http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/01/18/how-to-cut-weight/

A really great article, read it a few times. Others one here will likely know how accurate it is, but seems impressive.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Challenge accepted, most pics of girls licking abs on holiday haha


Deal!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> That sauna tracksuit thing is really stupid apparently, here is the Kroc link, it is amazing reading, truly.
> 
> http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/01/18/how-to-cut-weight/
> 
> A really great article, read it a few times. Others one here will likely know how accurate it is, but seems impressive.


I did a water manipulation and depletion earlier this year following Scott's advice and it worked a treat for me. So think we know it should work for me and we won't have to so many if any trial runs for me.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I did a water manipulation and depletion earlier this year following Scott's advice and it worked a treat for me. So think we know it should work for me and we won't have to so many if any trial runs for me.


Did you do it prior to a photo shoot or anything or just to trial it? Was the improvement noticable?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I did a water manipulation and depletion earlier this year following Scott's advice and it worked a treat for me. So think we know it should work for me and we won't have to so many if any trial runs for me.


Yes mate you looked great, back was crisp !


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Did you do it prior to a photo shoot or anything or just to trial it? Was the improvement noticable?


Pure vanity for shagaluf


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Pure vanity for shagaluf


i did it to see if I could do a proper cut. Magaluf was just coincidentally at the end of the 12 weeks cut!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> i did it to see if I could do a proper cut. Magaluf was just coincidentally at the end of the 12 weeks cut!


Is that when you took the back shot you use for your AVI or your back look like that year round?


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Is that when you took the back shot you use for your AVI or your back look like that year round?


Yes mate that's from end of the cut. Not a chance looking like that all year round! After the show next year ill stay low BF for a few months though. No point 14 weeks cutting and only staying in that shape for a couple weeks.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Living it all the time proud of u!
> 
> Near 100kg is immense big session when I'm up north this week!


Goal before cut starts I think, thats heavy for me. Cheers for late night Q+A


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day:

45* incline bench - upto 105kgx5

Flat DB - upto 50kgx6

Machine press - rest pause sets

Incline smith - 3x10 at 70kg

Incline flyes

Cable crossovers - quad drop

Great workout absolutely fried me, lots of volume and decent heavy (for me) work! Had to move machine and smith round as gym busy usually other way round, hurt the incline smith poundage a....LOT. Last early morning workout can't wait to get back to normal training time.

S.S.S and out for a naughty night, last one for a little while time to live it up and make the most of it


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day:
> 
> 45* incline bench - upto 105kgx5
> 
> Flat DB - upto 50kgx6
> 
> Machine press - rest pause sets
> 
> Incline smith - 3x10 at 70kg
> 
> Incline flyes
> 
> Cable crossovers - quad drop
> 
> Great workout absolutely fried me, lots of volume and decent heavy (for me) work! Had to move machine and smith round as gym busy usually other way round, hurt the incline smith poundage a....LOT. Last early morning workout can't wait to get back to normal training time.
> 
> S.S.S and out for a naughty night, last one for a little while time to live it up and make the most of it


Nice session bruiser and big weight at that incline.

Have a good night and happy new year in advance!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Nice session bruiser and big weight at that incline.
> 
> Have a good night and happy new year in advance!


Slowly working back to it, haven't done it in a while. You too boss :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year mate, hope you have a great 2013 !!


----------



## Sweat

You survive last night mate?

Still asleep? At local clinic getting yourself checked? Still partying?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> You survive last night mate?
> 
> Still asleep? At local clinic getting yourself checked? Still partying?


PFFFFFFTTTTT **** me last night was horrific, started at 6pm had to leave at 4am was so ****ed. 5 full bottles of jaeger, champagne and extras £400 down the pan, although thats on the low side after a couple of stories I've heard today ha. I'm not a worthwhile human being lol, looking forward to waking up normal tomorrow although day 2 is usually worse for me. All self inflicted though so a dose of M.T.F.u will be required upon rising. Luckily have it off work so all good


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> PFFFFFFTTTTT **** me last night was horrific, started at 6pm had to leave at 4am was so ****ed. 5 full bottles of jaeger, champagne and extras £400 down the pan, although thats on the low side after a couple of stories I've heard today ha. I'm not a worthwhile human being lol, looking forward to waking up normal tomorrow although day 2 is usually worse for me. All self inflicted though so a dose of M.T.F.u will be required upon rising. Luckily have it off work so all good


Ended 2012 on a proper blow out it seems, good work, now (well once you've recovered) the prep begins! How many weeks till you guys compete?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Ended 2012 on a proper blow out it seems, good work, now (well once you've recovered) the prep begins! How many weeks till you guys compete?


28 or so weeks I think, half the time will be slapping some mass on then looking forward to a good grind through prep. I honestly hope its as tough as people say, will no doubt regret saying that but I've put it out there now 

Big blowout contained everything haha except only ended in cuddles, just aswell no amount of V's was making my little lad come to life last night !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> 28 or so weeks I think, half the time will be slapping some mass on then looking forward to a good grind through prep. I honestly hope its as tough as people say, will no doubt regret saying that but I've put it out there now
> 
> Big blowout contained everything haha except only ended in cuddles, just aswell no amount of V's was making my little lad come to life last night !


Over stimulated cold evening syndrome?! LMAO.

Looking forward to following your's and Liam's progress through the next 28 weeks, going to be great reading.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Over stimulated cold evening syndrome?! LMAO.
> 
> Looking forward to following your's and Liam's progress through the next 28 weeks, going to be great reading.


You know it haha 

I hope so I'll be working my ass off to keep up with that guy for sure, he has a quality build


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> You know it haha
> 
> I hope so I'll be working my ass off to keep up with that guy for sure, he has a quality build


He's a skinny fat that is just ace at using Photoshop to add muscle on...


----------



## Cutandjacked

I don't think you look ready to compete dude, you'd get blown off stage. R u natural?


----------



## Bad Alan

Cutandjacked said:


> I don't think you look ready to compete dude, you'd get blown off stage. R u natural?


4-5 months ago two months after recovering from pneumonia. Thanks for your concern though and putting that god awful face of mine that huge in the middle of the journal ha


----------



## Bad Alan

Cutandjacked said:


> I don't think you look ready to compete dude, you'd get blown off stage. R u natural?


Just to add to my whiny previous post, in whos eyes BTW mate? I am not looking to be anything in the sport, have always been a fat kid and getting ripped up to finish off my transformation would be a nice personal achievement.


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf @Cutandjacked what's up with u today?

That's definitely not something for you to say and Alan has months yet before he's on stage and being prepped by someone who knows the ins and outs of this game.

Even I know Alan is putting size on at the minute course he isn't going to look ready because he's not cut yet and when he does I'm sure he will look amazing.

When I go on stage for the first time il do my best but il mainly be going up to see what the crack is more than anything, i hope I don't get such negative comments from people on here when everyone's on here to share their journey and support each other


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> Wtf @Cutandjacked what's up with u today?
> 
> That's definitely not something for you to say and Alan has months yet before he's on stage and being prepped by someone who knows the ins and outs of this game.
> 
> Even I know Alan is putting size on at the minute course he isn't going to look ready because he's not cut yet and when he does I'm sure he will look amazing.
> 
> When I go on stage for the first time il do my best but il mainly be going up to see what the crack is more than anything, i hope I don't get such negative comments from people on here when everyone's on here to share their journey and support each other


I might just not do it and give up all together now, resign myself to being a couch potato


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> I might just not do it and give up all together now, resign myself to being a couch potato


Least if u did it might make me feel better about becoming one. I'm like an old lady with just a dog for company and a box of chocolates lol


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> U won't
> 
> Self respect when u look in the mirror is paramount or tbh u may as well die!
> 
> Work hard and results will follow!
> 
> Can't wait to smash back with u and @liam0810 Friday


Water off a ducks back mate, Im realistic about how I look and want to compete for me not when someone else thinks I'm ready.

Ill be there


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> Least if u did it might make me feel better about becoming one. I'm like an old lady with just a dog for company and a box of chocolates lol


Ha I've been a proper couch potato today, festering. I'm on a miniature heroes thing as we speak, except with 4 crazy dogs


----------



## Cutandjacked

Bad Alan said:


> 4-5 months ago two months after recovering from pneumonia. Thanks for your concern though and putting that god awful face of mine that huge in the middle of the journal ha


Didn't mean it personally dude.. No one can take your goals away from u. Just think u can bring up certain areas..it's constructive


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Ha I've been a proper couch potato today, festering. I'm on a miniature heroes thing as we speak, except with 4 crazy dogs


I've had jogging bottoms and trainers on for 2 days and done nothing apart from eat, play snakes and ladders and put lego together. Put on 6lbs in just over a week. Think I'm gna have to get on the cardio when I can get back in the gym next week! Until I can quit my job competing is out of the question though


----------



## Bad Alan

Cutandjacked said:


> Didn't mean it personally dude.. No one can take your goals away from u. Just think u can bring up certain areas..it's constructive


Leave constructive comments all you like dude, but one post out of the blue with a mightier than thou attitude just makes you look bad.


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> I've had jogging bottoms and trainers on for 2 days and done nothing apart from eat, play snakes and ladders and put lego together. Put on 6lbs in just over a week. Think I'm gna have to get on the cardio when I can get back in the gym next week! Until I can quit my job competing is out of the question though


Thats the life for me haha! I'd have loved a quiet one last night ffs, got to show my face a few times a year though on the scene 

Life throws up roadblocks stay positive !


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Thats the life for me haha! I'd have loved a quiet one last night ffs, got to show my face a few times a year though on the scene
> 
> Life throws up roadblocks stay positive !


I was desperate to go out and could of of I tried but couldn't be assed spending the money, not after the amount I spent boxing day - I nearly cried when I realised lol. snakes and ladders was good anyway, apart from I didn't win once against my boy lol.

Yup I've decided I'm quitting nomatter what after the 6 nations in February and looking forward to it too


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Use his recent pic tho not an old one
> 
> @Bad Alan put that recent front pic up and leg pic we took! Insane changes in a short time


Lol hes hammered on jaeger from what I saw in another thread, I'll let him have his fun I had mine last night


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> I was desperate to go out and could of of I tried but couldn't be assed spending the money, not after the amount I spent boxing day - I nearly cried when I realised lol. snakes and ladders was good anyway, apart from I didn't win once against my boy lol.
> 
> Yup I've decided I'm quitting nomatter what after the 6 nations in February and looking forward to it too


Yea taxi's etc are a nightmare not to mention the bottles of jaeger and vodka that were getting bought !

You're too soft did you let him win? Or is he just a pro?


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea taxi's etc are a nightmare not to mention the bottles of jaeger and vodka that were getting bought !
> 
> You're too soft did you let him win? Or is he just a pro?


Pffft yeah I bet! I know I would of bought ridiculous amounts of alcohol, ridiculous amount of illegal substances, and crawled in anytime after 7am. Not a good start when I'm going to try to be better with my money this year lol. still I bet u had a great night!

Its not often I let him win actually as I think he should learn to want to win... Ok he's 3 and maybe it's harsh but without a dad around someone's got to put it in his head to be the best ha. He's just a pro, a wicked dice roller lol


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> Pffft yeah I bet! I know I would of bought ridiculous amounts of alcohol, ridiculous amount of illegal substances, and crawled in anytime after 7am. Not a good start when I'm going to try to be better with my money this year lol. still I bet u had a great night!
> 
> Its not often I let him win actually as I think he should learn to want to win... Ok he's 3 and maybe it's harsh but without a dad around someone's got to put it in his head to be the best ha. He's just a pro, a wicked dice roller lol


Not harsh lol there's no chance you'd catch me letting a kid beat me at anything !

I left at 4 but we started early so was out agggeeeess, good shift considering don't drink too often! I've found a couple of photos on my phone that will not be surfacing put it that way, naughty night out


----------



## liam0810

@Cutandjacked you are being a right little tw4t so wind your neck in

@Bad Alan get those pics up, I hope its you snorting coke of some birds t1ts

@dipdabs you are harsh not letting Jack win!


----------



## Cutandjacked

@liam0810 I had too much to drink last nite, wrote quite I bit of crap on here apparently... I apologise for any Offense caused.


----------



## liam0810

Cutandjacked said:


> @liam0810 I had too much to drink last nite, wrote quite I bit of crap on here apparently... I apologise for any Offense caused.


No worries then mate. We can all act a d1ck when bladdered. in @dibdabs old journal she went a little mental on her birthday and also tried wooing me. Actually it worked! @Bad Alan head falls off as soon as he sees white powder! I'm the only one who is normal after a drink


----------



## flinty90

Cutandjacked said:


> Didn't mean it personally dude.. No one can take your goals away from u. Just think u can bring up certain areas..it's constructive


Every fcuker on this forum needs to bring up certain areas mate... i mean your avi your forearms need bringing up to match biceps.. dont be a cnut Alan has done fcukin awesome !!!


----------



## Cutandjacked

flinty90 said:


> Every fcuker on this forum needs to bring up certain areas mate... i mean your avi your forearms need bringing up to match biceps.. dont be a cnut Alan has done fcukin awesome !!!


Re: Bad Alans Journal @liam0810 I had too much to drink last nite, wrote quite I bit of crap on here apparently... I apologise for any Offense caused.

Share


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I might just not do it and give up all together now, resign myself to being a couch potato


Lol, this sounds such a tempting plan mate, change journal name to "Road to being fat as possible and sitting watching J Kyle!"... it will be a unique journo that's for sure!!! 



dipdabs said:


> Least if u did it might make me feel better about becoming one. I'm like an old lady with just a dog for company and a box of chocolates lol


A dog and a box of chocolates also sounds ace!! What dog ya got by the way?


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> No worries then mate. We can all act a d1ck when bladdered. in @dibdabs old journal she went a little mental on her birthday and also tried wooing me. Actually it worked! @Bad Alan head falls off as soon as he sees white powder! I'm the only one who is normal after a drink


PMSL u cvnt. Hey I may of went mental a bit on my birthday with drink and drugs but it was my birthday so I was allowed and I don't recall being nasty to anyone so nerrr. This c0ck called me a gypsy anorexic slag last night and negged me for an 'inappropriate sexual comment' lol. As for wooing you... I'm good ain't I  and normal once you've had a drink? I remember getting texts telling me your heads fallen off and don't make me post a picture I received off you over Xmas! The strangest drunk picture I've ever received!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> PMSL u cvnt. Hey I may of went mental a bit on my birthday with drink and drugs but it was my birthday so I was allowed and I don't recall being nasty to anyone so nerrr. This c0ck called me a gypsy anorexic slag last night and negged me for an 'inappropriate sexual comment' lol. As for wooing you... I'm good ain't I  and normal once you've had a drink? I remember getting texts telling me your heads fallen off and don't make me post a picture I received off you over Xmas! The strangest drunk picture I've ever received!


hahaha ok maybe my head does fall off after a few babychams! A gypsy anorexic slag? A bit harsh! C&J just had too many shandies and became a bell on the internet. It happens!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> hahaha ok maybe my head does fall off after a few babychams! A gypsy anorexic slag? A bit harsh! C&J just had too many shandies and became a bell on the internet. It happens!


No it doesn't lol


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> No it doesn't lol


It does kay, don't you remember the first time you were p1ssed?


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> It does kay, don't you remember the first time you were p1ssed?


I just remember trying to focus on not seeming drunk and trying not to be sick

Amazing what 4 wkds do when you're 12


----------



## Bad Alan

Cutandjacked said:


> @liam0810 I had too much to drink last nite, wrote quite I bit of crap on here apparently... I apologise for any Offense caused.


I'm rubber your glue so not a problem


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> I just remember trying to focus on not seeming drunk and trying not to be sick
> 
> Amazing what 4 wkds do when you're 12


Haha, mine was same! I drank two of those big orange ones started crying and offered my Dads best mate to join me for fisty cuffs outside


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Haha, mine was same! I drank two of those big orange ones started crying and offered my Dads best mate to join me for fisty cuffs outside


This was blatantly the outcome of New Years Eve 2012... admit it...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> This was blatantly the outcome of New Years Eve 2012... admit it...


****s sake Sherlock don't call me out in public


----------



## liam0810

first time i got drunk was in italy when i was 13, i fingered an ugly girl, threw up over a table and then also had my first hangover the next day


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> first time i got drunk was in italy when i was 13, i fingered an ugly girl, threw up over a table and then also had my first hangover the next day


Sicky boyyyy, never really had that problem think I've only ever thrown up twice. Once was in bed fast asleep though, full pizza :wacko:


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Sicky boyyyy, never really had that problem think I've only ever thrown up twice. Once was in bed fast asleep though, full pizza :wacko:


Yeah, I am same, never throw up on booze no matter how much I drink, but have been guilty of pi$$ing on both a TV and my mate while he was in bed next to me on separate nights while we were staying in a hotel in glasgow once. So disorientated in a new room while totally spannered. He was mega farked off as you can imagine.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Sicky boyyyy, never really had that problem think I've only ever thrown up twice. Once was in bed fast asleep though, full pizza :wacko:


Mate in Leeds i was throwing up in the club but kept drinking! Maybe I should of realised that i'd drank enough by then.


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> first time i got drunk was in italy when i was 13, i fingered an ugly girl, threw up over a table and then also had my first hangover the next day


U fingered an ugly girl at 13... The ugly bit don't matter, it's the fact u managed it at 13 and the first time u got drunk. High 5 lol


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> U fingered an ugly girl at 13... The ugly bit don't matter, it's the fact u managed it at 13 and the first time u got drunk. High 5 lol


Yep fingered a few girls at 13. Was quite the fingerer! All went down hill after that though


----------



## dipdabs

I'm virtually always sick unless I take drugs... They balance me out lol


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Yep fingered a few girls at 13. Was quite the fingerer! All went down hill after that though


You're right it did hahahaaaa


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate in Leeds i was throwing up in the club but kept drinking! Maybe I should of realised that i'd drank enough by then.


Haha we were all looking for you wondered where you'd ****ed off to, couple of your mates thought you'd gone. Walked round the corner and you're sat having a quiet one, I blame the dacquiris


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> I'm virtually always sick unless I take drugs... They balance me out lol


Probably true, stop you from being a sloppy mess too. Or so I've heard


----------



## dipdabs

Bad Alan said:


> Probably true, stop you from being a sloppy mess too. Or so I've heard


What is this @liam0810? Lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha we were all looking for you wondered where you'd ****ed off to, couple of your mates thought you'd gone. Walked round the corner and you're sat having a quiet one, I blame the dacquiris


yeah i was sitting down fcuked! I never back door it though! i can't as i'd be gutted if i missed out on something! NEVER BLAME DAIQURIS! They are amazing and a taste of heaven! I blame the cheap champagne Scott bought :tongue: Oh and the numerous shots!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> You're right it did hahahaaaa


So did the standard of women! Oh no i didnt!


----------



## Bad Alan

dipdabs said:


> What is this @liam0810? Lol


You might have read too far into this, I was referring to myself lol


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> What is this @liam0810? Lol


I actually have no idea! And thats the truth!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> yeah i was sitting down fcuked! I never back door it though! i can't as i'd be gutted if i missed out on something! NEVER BLAME DAIQURIS! They are amazing and a taste of heaven! I blame the cheap champagne Scott bought :tongue: Oh and the numerous shots!


Or the sodding tequila shots ! Hate that stuff, I have a couple of mates who back door it all the time. Pussy way out


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> So did the standard of women! Oh no i didnt!


Oh so you preferred it when they were 13 and had no boobs or body hair? Hmmm I'm a bit worried about u!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> Oh so you preferred it when they were 13 and had no boobs or body hair? Hmmm I'm a bit worried about u!


Hmm not sure how to answer this without sounding like Sir Sav or a pervert!


----------



## dipdabs

liam0810 said:


> Hmm not sure how to answer this without sounding like Sir Sav or a pervert!


Haha one nil to me


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Hmm not sure how to answer this without sounding like Sir Sav or a pervert!


With something along the lines of you're more recent ones having little boy tits and moustaches anyway?


----------



## Bad Alan

Christmas aftermath escaped barely lol, starting point for new year. Given how easy I get fat it could of been worse!

New diet and training, lots of food time to push weight gain for much needed size before cutting in march time.


----------



## Bad Alan

Back thickness and chest need massive work !


----------



## Sweat

Looking big on those photo's mate, especially that side bicep pose, look like a monster.

What BF you reckon you at now? Relating to your self critiquing I think Chest looks good in the middle photo, little bit smaller on the side photo. Of course I am no expert, but this could just be also angle related I think and pose is a hard one.

I remember the scene from Pumping Iron where Arnie is coaching that guy on how to do a side chest pose properly to emphasize your assets or whatever.

Overall, you look very good mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest is weeeak lol, improving though I think I really lack thickness front to back but its getting all I've got. BF is highest its been for a while, taken after 6meals though I have abs-ish morning time just getting used to digesting extra food. Have to ignore the pop belly in the afternoon


----------



## liam0810

How much you think you're weighing pal? What weight you aiming for before the cut? 180 days!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How much you think you're weighing pal? What weight you aiming for before the cut? 180 days!


Around 215lbs another cycle in 2-3 weeks time so hopefully 220ish (100kg) My goal has always been to get back to 100kg+ and not be a proper fat cnut. Spoke to Scott about tomorrow?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Around 215lbs another cycle in 2-3 weeks time so hopefully 220ish (100kg) My goal has always been to get back to 100kg+ and not be a proper fat cnut. Spoke to Scott about tomorrow?


Yes mate. I've said 6 unless you pick him up and I can get there for 5.30


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate. I've said 6 unless you pick him up and I can get there for 5.30


Unsure of traffic I've just said Ill get there asap 6 will be fine no doubt. Beefit, Salford?


----------



## liam0810

http://www.beefitgymnasium.co.uk/


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> http://www.beefitgymnasium.co.uk/


Ledge


----------



## Sambuca

Got big arms and shoulders mate! Impressed


----------



## Suprakill4

Delts and arms look good. Chest definitely needs a lot of development but I bet it would look considerably better when much lower bodyfat anywy, lower chest will appear much thicker and pronounced. Overall looking well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Delts and arms look good. Chest definitely needs a lot of development but I bet it would look considerably better when much lower bodyfat anywy, lower chest will appear much thicker and pronounced. Overall looking well.


Yea massively weak bodypart for me no thickness to it whatsoever so looks really **** in side shots!


----------



## Suprakill4

Will be different story when really lean you wait and see.


----------



## RFC52

Mate, looking to have some solid mass in your whole shoulder area and the arms!


----------



## Bad Alan

JF156 said:


> Mate, looking to have some solid mass in your whole shoulder area and the arms!


Cheers mate, thanks for stopping in!

I'll take genetic credit for my biceps, or my dad can, but my shoulders have come on loads with Scott. His shoulder workouts are savage


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Back thickness and chest need massive work !


back thickness i would agree. chest looks ok to me though mate. shoulders and arms looking like there getting some good dense size on them.. your doing well mate.. you doing much close grip stuff for back mate ??


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Growing!!
> 
> Uv grown a huge amount
> 
> Delts and arms are now moving,
> 
> Your legs r huge and chest will come it takes time for weak body parts but I had some freaky weapons in my ****nal of training styles!


I have faith


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> back thickness i would agree. chest looks ok to me though mate. shoulders and arms looking like there getting some good dense size on them.. your doing well mate.. you doing much close grip stuff for back mate ??


Lots of rows and heavy trap work are in, its that 3d mid back/lower trap area I need to bring up. Just none existent one workout at a time though, making sure its not a wasted opportunity! Got back this afternoon with Scott and liam so it will get a pasting!

Thanks as always


----------



## flinty90

your doing well mate. im sure you will nail it.. im using a back routine that roelly winklaar uses at the minute mate and finding that it fcukin destroys my back. especially in them areas you want to be hitting.... might be worth a look.. but im sure scott will have you covered in his own way... x


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> your doing well mate. im sure you will nail it.. im using a back routine that roelly winklaar uses at the minute mate and finding that it fcukin destroys my back. especially in them areas you want to be hitting.... might be worth a look.. but im sure scott will have you covered in his own way... x


Post it up! That guys a beast, seen the video of him and his brother doing a standing back flip lol? Insane at like 250lbs. Rack and conventional dl's give me ridiculously sore mid back and traps, got some high rep Tbars in this next few weeks aswell those should be fun


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> your doing well mate. im sure you will nail it.. im using a back routine that roelly winklaar uses at the minute mate and finding that it fcukin destroys my back. especially in them areas you want to be hitting.... might be worth a look.. but im sure scott will have you covered in his own way... x


This is a killer!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today trained with Liam, Scott and Liams training partner;

pre exhaust nautilus pullover - 10rm+forced

Tbar rows - upto 6pl

BB rows - upto 140kg rp10reps

Wide grip chins - partials for me by this point !

Chest supported Tbar rows - complete failure high rep sets

Toast!

Had to drive home after this silly idea, nodding off! Hard workout finishing sets were killer all went till it fell out of our hands. Sore now, restless night for me ahead I think.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Back today trained with Liam, Scott and Liams training partner;
> 
> pre exhaust nautilus pullover - 10rm+forced
> 
> Tbar rows - upto 6pl
> 
> BB rows - upto 140kg rp10reps
> 
> Wide grip chins - partials for me by this point !
> 
> Chest supported Tbar rows - complete failure high rep sets
> 
> Toast!
> 
> Had to drive home after this silly idea, nodding off! Hard workout finishing sets were killer all went till it fell out of our hands. Sore now, restless night for me ahead I think.


Ace workout mate, sounds like you totally destroyed it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Ace workout mate, sounds like you totally destroyed it.


Was rough mate, always sleep badly after legs and back just too uncomfortable. Im fuuuuarrked today the 30+rep sets of tbars at the end were killer, got shoulders in an hour supp's need to be downed


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders yesterday:

DB press - upto 40kgx8,8

Side raises - 5x12 (partials upto 12 if failed before)

Rear delt raises - 5x8-10 all with 18kg db's

Smith presses - upto 100kgx6+1forced

Had to really shift workout round as gym was packed, rear delts were meant to be two different moves (2x10 rear delt cables) but was too busy and wasn't waiting around. Meant to start with smith presses too but couldnt get them in until last was bussssy. Still a really good workout good pace throughout and didn't suffer because of how busy it was really, rather keep the workout going than wait around. Shoulders were stupid pumped after hard work driving home.

No training today would have a rant about work being so busy but I wont 

Legs in the AM before work tomorrow, will no doubt be sick hate training heavy early morning!

Need to catch up on my sleep, been getting 4hours a night and I'm knackered.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders yesterday:
> 
> DB press - upto 40kgx8,8
> 
> Side raises - 5x12 (partials upto 12 if failed before)
> 
> Rear delt raises - 5x8-10 all with 18kg db's
> 
> Smith presses - upto 100kgx6+1forced
> 
> Had to really shift workout round as gym was packed, rear delts were meant to be two different moves (2x10 rear delt cables) but was too busy and wasn't waiting around. Meant to start with smith presses too but couldnt get them in until last was bussssy. Still a really good workout good pace throughout and didn't suffer because of how busy it was really, rather keep the workout going than wait around. Shoulders were stupid pumped after hard work driving home.
> 
> No training today would have a rant about work being so busy but I wont
> 
> Legs in the AM before work tomorrow, will no doubt be sick hate training heavy early morning!
> 
> Need to catch up on my sleep, been getting 4hours a night and I'm knackered.


Nice workout mate and it is a right pain in my gym at the moment too, loads of people on machines and talking and stuff, ah well... will die down soon.

You defo need some more shut eye mate to aid your growth! Get a nice warm bath and jump straight in bed.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate and it is a right pain in my gym at the moment too, loads of people on machines and talking and stuff, ah well... will die down soon.
> 
> You defo need some more shut eye mate to aid your growth! Get a nice warm bath and jump straight in bed.


Tell me about it I'm fuuuarked!

One bonus of the new influx from NY is an absolute stunner has just joined and trains in tiny little shorts and a sports bra thing. VERY DISTRACTING !!


----------



## flinty90

couple of great workouts there matey ... nice weights too :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it I'm fuuuarked!
> 
> One bonus of the new influx from NY is an absolute stunner has just joined and trains in tiny little shorts and a sports bra thing. VERY DISTRACTING !!


Haha, there is a few really nice ones that have joined ours, two in particular are HAWT! One is a really tall, but athletic blonde, other little tiny petite brunette with an amazing a$$... both a massive distraction!!

By the way mate, just smashed in a PB today on chest AFTER I had done that Leg workout! Boom!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it I'm fuuuarked!
> 
> One bonus of the new influx from NY is an absolute stunner has just joined and trains in tiny little shorts and a sports bra thing. VERY DISTRACTING !!


Hate that. Takes away my concentration of the workout lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hate that. Takes away my concentration of the workout lol.


I only glance to check her form in the mirror between sets though, must stay focused !


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, there is a few really nice ones that have joined ours, two in particular are HAWT! One is a really tall, but athletic blonde, other little tiny petite brunette with an amazing a$$... both a massive distraction!!
> 
> By the way mate, just smashed in a PB today on chest AFTER I had done that Leg workout! Boom!


Love tall birds, 5ft 9+ is perfect for me so they are taller in heels!

Just seen great press, setting pb's in a kcal deficit whilst droping lbs of fat: WINNING


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> couple of great workouts there matey ... nice weights too :thumbup1:


Cheers Flintus, the back workout was savage need it to bring up mid back though! Sore today all through rhomboids and traps.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Love tall birds, 5ft 9+ is perfect for me so they are taller in heels!
> 
> Just seen great press, setting pb's in a kcal deficit whilst droping lbs of fat: WINNING


I'm opposite mate! Like a bird smaller than me so can throw them about!

Back workout was belting! Dans ruined today from it. Scott's also got Man flu!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm opposite mate! Like a bird smaller than me so can throw them about!
> 
> Back workout was belting! Dans ruined today from it. Scott's also got Man flu!


Yea I've heard and so you know we both fully blame you for the flu !

Yea was good, more to come in future! I think I'd die if I had to drive home after a leg day though


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Yes I have man flu!
> 
> Still smashed gym tonight
> 
> Big week will'
> 
> Big Thursday session at mof


Yep got to kill this cold off luckily appetite still strong !

Hope Liam is receiving some sort of extra punishment for sharing his germs


----------



## liam0810

It was both your own fault for getting this off me! It was worth it though and I know you liked seeing my pretty little face and my pretty little bum


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day this morning only had 30mins with gym opening times and getting to work :cursing:

Leg extensions 3x6 stacked

Squats - 130,140,150,160,170kgx5 fairly comfortable have more in me but haven;t squatted "heavy" in a while so room for improvement

Ham curls ss/ calves - 5x12/25 reps

OUT. Good session did the job and with gym times being funny over new year was a catch up workout, legs are hit again Wednesday so just a filler session anyway. Was tough training early and a hard session for how short it was!

Still need to catch up on sleep but can't see it happening. Cold is no worse than yesterday, hoping it doesn't hit me really hard had so many this year!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day this morning only had 30mins with gym opening times and getting to work :cursing:
> 
> Leg extensions 3x6 stacked
> 
> Squats - 130,140,150,160,170kgx5 fairly comfortable have more in me but haven;t squatted "heavy" in a while so room for improvement
> 
> Ham curls ss/ calves - 5x12/25 reps
> 
> OUT. Good session did the job and with gym times being funny over new year was a catch up workout, legs are hit again Wednesday so just a filler session anyway. Was tough training early and a hard session for how short it was!
> 
> Still need to catch up on sleep but can't see it happening. Cold is no worse than yesterday, hoping it doesn't hit me really hard had so many this year!


Nice mate, comfortably squatting 170 x 5 is solid. I want this!!

Tried your squat 1RM? Must be 200 or maybe over?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Nice mate, comfortably squatting 170 x 5 is solid. I want this!!
> 
> Tried your squat 1RM? Must be 200 or maybe over?


IDK my upper back and core gets the better of me when its heavy, its getting back used to having the weight on my back thats a big thing for me. Shoulders/chest were really tight this morning lots of warmups needed before I could even get under the bar !


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Well squat heavy when I'm up with u mate


Haha! Landed you in some heavy squat sessions Alan!

You can thank me later! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Well squat heavy when I'm up with u mate


Haha! Landed you in some heavy squat sessions Alan!

You can thank me later! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Well squat heavy when I'm up with u mate


Time and a place dude need a good spotter for them ! Our last leg session was fuuuuarking balls deep 

Complete exhaustion finished off with lunges till we faceplanted ! Not to mention making me squat pretty much last thing !


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha! Landed you in some heavy squat sessions Alan!
> 
> You can thank me later! :thumb:


Ha I'll return the favour don't you worry young man!

Scott will get the best out of me  shouts like **** right in yer face lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha I do ****ing love going nuts training in your face shouting kicking slapping people!
> 
> Train ****jng insane
> 
> Or remain the fcuking same


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day:

Incline BB - upto 105kgx5,4

Flat DB - upto 50kgx7

Incline smith - 100kgx8,8,8

Low incline flyes

Hammer press - RP sets

Pec deck - quad drop set, horrible set to complete failure

Gym totally packed still but managed to complete everything in order and as long as this stunner keeps training in her tiny shorts I'm a happy man 

Day off work tomorrow time to catch up on sleep me thinks !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day:
> 
> Incline BB - upto 105kgx5,4
> 
> Flat DB - upto 50kgx7
> 
> Incline smith - 100kgx8,8,8
> 
> Low incline flyes
> 
> Hammer press - RP sets
> 
> Pec deck - quad drop set, horrible set to complete failure
> 
> Gym totally packed still but managed to complete everything in order and as long as this stunner keeps training in her tiny shorts I'm a happy man
> 
> Day off work tomorrow time to catch up on sleep me thinks !


Looks like we are doing the same workout mate just my reps a little lower on first two exercises!

Crack onto her!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Looks like we are doing the same workout mate just my reps a little lower on first two exercises!
> 
> Crack onto her!


I've been giving her stick about the top lol, when the guy who owns the gym comes in and see's her training in what she does he will 100% tell her to cover up. I think I'm gna have to kick his head in if he does though! Perfect for you aswell Liam, she's only 17


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I've been giving her stick about the top lol, when the guy who owns the gym comes in and see's her training in what she does he will 100% tell her to cover up. I think I'm gna have to kick his head in if he does though! Perfect for you aswell Liam, she's only 17


Too fooking old for Liam...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Too fooking old for Liam...


She is. 16 or nothing for me!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've been giving her stick about the top lol, when the guy who owns the gym comes in and see's her training in what she does he will 100% tell her to cover up. I think I'm gna have to kick his head in if he does though! Perfect for you aswell Liam, she's only 17


He must be gay


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Too fooking old for Liam...


Hahaha I heard something along these lines in his gym t'other night


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> He must be gay


He's a big fcuking spoil sport! Because in the gym near work I go to he likes it to be all old lady friendly in case they come in lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha I heard something along these lines in his gym t'other night


Stop making me sound like Sav!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Stop making me sound like Sav!


Im not going to repeat it on the internet haha


----------



## dipdabs

I wondered why he told me to call him daddy!


----------



## liam0810

dipdabs said:


> I wondered why he told me to call him daddy!


Coz I'm one freaky b4atard!


----------



## Bad Alan

Abs and CV only tonight booooorrrring moved workouts around to stay fresh. Diet is behind, fully caught up on sleep last night so was out of bed late 10 ****ing hours. YES


----------



## C.Hill

Lovely squatting mate.

How comes you haven't been getting much sleep lately? You on tren by any chance?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Abs and CV only tonight booooorrrring moved workouts around to stay fresh. Diet is behind, fully caught up on sleep last night so was out of bed late 10 ****ing hours. YES


They are a bit boring!

Good you caught up on a bit of sleep buddy, will make you feel a ton better hopefully and grow like a weed!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Lovely squatting mate.
> 
> How comes you haven't been getting much sleep lately? You on tren by any chance?


Cheers mate, theyve been later in workouts recently so weights wrent huge, will maybe get some decent numbers in next couple of weeks now they're first!

No mate not on anything atm! New cycle in couple of weeks though can't wait


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> They are a bit boring!
> 
> Good you caught up on a bit of sleep buddy, will make you feel a ton better hopefully and grow like a weed!


Yep feel 10x better today, felt really "foggy" and unable to process stuff last few days. Cold is no worse too so all going good! Big back workout Thursday can't ****ing wait for need to be on my game!

How's everything, new job and getting into a routine wise? Ill shoot you an email towards end of week!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Yep feel 10x better today, felt really "foggy" and unable to process stuff last few days. Cold is no worse too so all going good! Big back workout Thursday can't ****ing wait for need to be on my game!
> 
> How's everything, new job and getting into a routine wise? Ill shoot you an email towards end of week!


New job is good, struggling a little bit with a routine/prep, but will nail it soon. Only thing I not sure on is what to do with solid meal post workout. I take shake immediately with carbs/pro in it, then normally 60-90 mins after that I take a meal, then take a shake pre bed. As it is, I am not finishing gym till 8, so meal is not till 9:30, then no caesin shake as too full. So far been skipping the meal and just taking the shake.


----------



## RACK

You recovered from the flu yet pal?


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> You recovered from the flu yet pal?


Whhhaaayyyy! You ok mate? Been back training hard?

I did recover from it, then caught some other alien disease but its not too bad just a head cold with blocked nose. Can still train 100% and appetite is all good


----------



## RACK

I'm good mate, just eating clean and gettin back into it

Glad to hear you can still eat and train as hard as always. Not long now til prep!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> I'm good mate, just eating clean and gettin back into it
> 
> Glad to hear you can still eat and train as hard as always. Not long now til prep!!


Good man you definitely needed a break over Christmas after a tough year last year. You'll get your focus back in no time, gotta be back to your best for ibiza 

It's getting abit more real already with an impending date lol, trying to get some lb's on in next few weeks!!


----------



## RACK

3 years prep'in in a row defo took it outta me, year of chillin and enjoyin life for me in 2013 bud 

You'll love it as soon as you hit prep and when you start gettin ripped its awesome, you'll be forever taking pics of yourself haha


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> 3 years prep'in in a row defo took it outta me, year of chillin and enjoyin life for me in 2013 bud
> 
> You'll love it as soon as you hit prep and when you start gettin ripped its awesome, you'll be forever taking pics of yourself haha


Yep I hear you dude, be nice for you to get some balance back in life. I'm looking forward to it as hate being in "bulk" mode feel fat as feck, I'll be tagging you in them all don't you worry


----------



## Sambuca

do we get nakid prep pics :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> do we get nakid prep pics :wub:


Need to work on my tan ha, but I'm sure there will be a few going round at some point


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders:

DB press - upto 42.5kgx6

Smith presses - upto 100kgx6,6

Side laterals - 12.5kgx15,15,12,12,12 (very short rest periods)

Cable BOR - 2x10

DB BOR - 18kgx3x8r

Another good shoulder session in the bag 

Gym still rammed constantly with NY resolution folk hard to get use of DB's and benches, kept a good pace through workout and worked around busy areas.

Back tomorrow with @dutch_scott if we are still on?!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders:
> 
> DB press - upto 42.5kgx6
> 
> Smith presses - upto 100kgx6,6
> 
> Side laterals - 12.5kgx15,15,12,12,12 (very short rest periods)
> 
> Cable BOR - 2x10
> 
> DB BOR - 18kgx3x8r
> 
> Another good shoulder session in the bag
> 
> Gym still rammed constantly with NY resolution folk hard to get use of DB's and benches, kept a good pace through workout and worked around busy areas.
> 
> Back tomorrow with @dutch_scott if we are still on?!


Nice work mate, did you get the DB passed up to you, I find anything above 40 a right killer to get into S.pressing position.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Nice work mate, did you get the DB passed up to you, I find anything above 40 a right killer to get into S.pressing position.


No mate I'm fine flicking them off knees around this weight, not strong enough to need them passing up just yet 

Get the first rep from shoulders pushed up though and go from the top. With what you said about meal timings after training, I'd have the solid meal (with fats) over the casein shake and maybe just have half the dose of casein right before you go to bed. Don't wait up for this just have it at your bedtime no need to leave 2hours+


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today:

Underhand pulldowns

Deadlift from floor - upto 225kgx5

Yates rows - upto 105kgx10

Tbar rows - upto 4plx12

DB rows - upto 70kgx8

High rep; machine rows, machine pullovers, high pulley rows

Pace through workout was killer really got put through it today, was absolutely beasted by @dutch_scott.

Hitting the best workouts I've ever done with feck all AAS, cant wait to have a last blast before diet. Arms tomorrow lunch time with the big man again, PAIN INCOMING


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun show!

Preacher cable curls

Close grip bench - upto 145kgx5

DB curls - upto 35kgx4 drop set 20kgx8

DB overhead extensions - upto 65kgx6

EZ bar curls

Tricep pushdowns - 20reppers !

High machine curls

Tricep machine overhead

One arm spider curls

High pulley curls ss/ Lying DB tri extensions

Reverse grip BB curls

Close grip bench - 60kgx30

I think thats how it went, can't remember much of the weights used but high volume low rest. Both absolutely broken by the end of it, ARMS MUST GROW 

Post workout nutrition courtesy of @dutch_scott the culinary genius; chicken, sweet potato, broccoli, EVOO + salt. Cha ching !

Not been my day transportation wise, stuck in 3 standstill traffic jams courtesy of knob heads crashing their cars so mad I had a ****ing nosebleed lol :cursing:


----------



## Galaxy

Strong ¢unt lol

Seriously just had a quick read , throwing about impressive weights 

What weight are you sitting at mate ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Strong ¢unt lol
> 
> Seriously just had a quick read , throwing about impressive weights
> 
> What weight are you sitting at mate ?


Cheers dude, thanks for reading!

About 215lbs give or take ATM, would never have tried 145kg close grip but Scott wasn't having anything else going on the bar lol no matter how much I told him to **** off 

On 300mg test p/wk and still hitting PB's so should see some good muscle gain in next few weeks when adding stuff back in!


----------



## flinty90

Good to see things going well in here brother.... that session looked like a killer mate .. kudos for getting it done nailed and under the belt !!

how long have you been on gear mate do you always blast and cruise or do you come off totally at points ??


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Good to see things going well in here brother.... that session looked like a killer mate .. kudos for getting it done nailed and under the belt !!
> 
> how long have you been on gear mate do you always blast and cruise or do you come off totally at points ??


I did a 12 week cycle to cut prior to working with Scott, then 6 weeks on out of 16 with him so far but I cruised after that period (now) until I do a 4 week higher dose run at start of Feb. Then will run low dose of test and tren through prep off the back of that. If that makes sense ha !


----------



## liam0810

You got any pics of you after your cut pal?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You got any pics of you after your cut pal?


Got a couple on computer they are all sideways though, I'll re-format and post if I remember! No way near your holiday condition though just not as fat as when I started


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You got any pics of you after your cut pal?


Can you change a file's size once pic is taken? Too big to upload got a backshot after 8 weeks dieting


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Can you change a file's size once pic is taken? Too big to upload got a backshot after 8 weeks dieting


Not got a clue mate. I'm sh1te with computers. I know how to use this site and find porn. That's it


----------



## Suprakill4

Just google file resizer or photo resizer and theres loads of free ones to just use without downloading them.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Not got a clue mate. I'm sh1te with computers. I know how to use this site and find porn. That's it


Haha ditto


----------



## Sambuca

Email it me if u want and ill resize :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Email it me if u want and ill resize :whistling:


Too much effort for a ****ty picture lol, and can't imagine the unspeakable things you'd do whilst staring at it


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Too much effort for a ****ty picture lol, and can't imagine the unspeakable things you'd do whilst staring at it


I know was gonna get the baby oil and some toilet paper then resize it


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I know was gonna get the baby oil and some toilet paper then resize it to A2 size and hang it on my wall


knew it !


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You got any pics of you after your cut pal?


After 8-9 weeks I think still had another 3 after this. Started at tubby 91kg this is at 84ish from memory ??


----------



## Sambuca

Lmao u got me bang to rights


----------



## Sambuca

Lookin good mate bet your chuffed so far


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers mate from early in the year, I should look a lot better than that this time round although that's not that lean really. Now is biggest I've been muscle wise


----------



## Sambuca

What % u think your at your bk looks very lean tbh. I can't wait for my next blast looking at that. Coming ta meet?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> What % u think your at your bk looks very lean tbh. I can't wait for my next blast looking at that. Coming ta meet?


Not sure mate upwards of 10% though I'd say, legs leaned up well looking forward to seeing what they're like this time round. I'm looking forward to mine too! Using slin trying to smash last few lbs on before cut, im starting that beginning of march so can get things nailed over 16 week prep as its first one.

I'll definitely be there mate we were talking about it yesterday be good to see everyone!


----------



## Sambuca

What's the plan with meet any ideas yet?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> What's the plan with meet any ideas yet?


This one is up our way I THINK early Feb. I'm sure he will sort next week sometime ill push him to when I see him 

Training with him is ****ing mint being only a short drive away too, set pb's everytime with him shouting down my earhole lol.


----------



## Sambuca

Haha. I'm up in Manchester with work soon (my website developers are based there) so wouldn't mind a session then if I can with anyone who's about.

I'd love that I push my self more with someone else think its just trying to look like a boss rather than a pussy lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Haha. I'm up in Manchester with work soon (my website developers are based there) so wouldn't mind a session then if I can with anyone who's about.
> 
> I'd love that I push my self more with someone else think its just trying to look like a boss rather than a pussy lol


Tell Scott and see when he's free, let me know and I'll try make it over too !


----------



## Sambuca

Awesome will be sorting it next week


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> New work depending I'm free whenever
> 
> And yeh it's cool for me having u and Liam so close I can feel my intensity to train coming back! Mentally happy Scotty


Intensity builds density !!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Intensity builds density !!!


Pies builds strong thighs!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Pies builds strong thighs!


Thats where I'm going wrong ffs !


----------



## Galaxy

Out of curiosity mate how long it take you to complete a workout?

Insane volume in that arm workout!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Out of curiosity mate how long it take you to complete a workout?
> 
> Insane volume in that arm workout!


We were shocked blasted through it in an hour (I thought my clock was broke!). Scott's pace is really hard to keep up with, breathing hard trying to recuperate between sets. Everytime I do a set to failure I think I'm done and the ****er slaps another plate on or gets out a bigger DB and we go again. Think he's trying to kill me


----------



## biglbs

Very good read in here mate,great weights and intensity,well done.I will keep reading.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> We were shocked blasted through it in an hour (I thought my clock was broke!). Scott's pace is really hard to keep up with, breathing hard trying to recuperate between sets. Everytime I do a set to failure I think I'm done and the ****er slaps another plate on or gets out a bigger DB and we go again. Think he's trying to kill me


Hardcore 

I was expecting you to say like 2 hrs lol Scott doesn't half joke in regards to intensity so.


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Hardcore
> 
> I was expecting you to say like 2 hrs lol Scott doesn't half joke in regards to intensity so.


Ha he talks it but he can walk it TBF, I can train hard but I'm learning all the time how to push myself more. Likewise I don't let that ****er leave anything in the gym thats for sure, if he's going to put me through it I'm gna shout back


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Very good read in here mate,great weights and intensity,well done.I will keep reading.


Niiiiice one thanks, more than happy to have you here :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha I like that uv started to beast me hahaha well guess if I give it gotta lead by example


I should use your set as time to catch my bloody breath 

You go I go arms was a true beasting!


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea the tri extensions was tough, I thought for sure we were done after the 50 !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Next week set 1 70s, set 2 80s
> 
> Be rude not to use them!


Think I'm ill next Friday :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Ha I like that uv started to beast me hahaha well guess if I give it gotta lead by example





Bad Alan said:


> I should use your set as time to catch my bloody breath
> 
> You go I go arms was a true beasting!


I'll whoop both your ass's, pair of fannies!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> I'll whoop both your ass's, pair of fannies!!


You're welcome anytime with me !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> You're welcome anytime with me !





dutch_scott said:


> Your in
> 
> When
> 
> Make it Happen Palio


Erm... i'm washing my hair that day... err... yeah everyday this year... 

I need some more strength first before I can lift alongside you too fvckers!!


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Ull forever be playing catch up as we get more powerful daily so ditch the limits and come lift! It isn't about beat me or Alan it's about your own journey


You guys training in Manchester now?

I work south east of York, so would be a struggle to get across to Manc in the evening. Could be possible if you had a session anywhere across here, Leeds, York, Hull...

I just competitive, both against myself and others... lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Erm... i'm washing my hair that day... err... yeah everyday this year...
> 
> I need some more strength first before I can lift alongside you too fvckers!!


I'll catch a session with you this year no doubt, I'll get the ****ing train if I have to!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> You guys training in Manchester now?
> 
> I work south east of York, so would be a struggle to get across to Manc in the evening. Could be possible if you had a session anywhere across here, Leeds, York, Hull...
> 
> I just competitive, both against myself and others... lol


I'm from Leeds well actually I'm on outskirts of Leeds and actually closer to York anyway!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I'll catch a session with you this year no doubt, I'll get the ****ing train if I have to!


Up for a session anytime, Leeds is easy to get to. Train direct from near my house on west of hull village, so only takes 25 mins. So easy for me to get there.

Also I got full gym setup in my garage so if you in area, can smash in one there no prob's!


----------



## TELBOR

Look well in the back pic mate!!

Pants are on inside out though


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Up for a session anytime, Leeds is easy to get to. Train direct from near my house on west of hull village, so only takes 25 mins. So easy for me to get there.
> 
> Also I got full gym setup in my garage so if you in area, can smash in one there no prob's!


You may get arrested in the mask though,just thinkin!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> You may get arrested in the mask though,just thinkin!


Lol, I wear that skull mask everywhere nowadays...


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Look well in the back pic mate!!
> 
> Pants are on inside out though


Haha cheers mate, they are folded down at the back not inside out lol !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Roll out those leg days today son , not long to go


Hit chest today so split works out better fresh for Thursday and Friday! Smashing them tomorrow with my brother. 4 plate squat target !


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

High incline BB - utpo 110kgx4

Flat DB - 47kgx6,6,6,6

Low incline smith - upto 110kgx7,6

Incline flyes - high reps + volume

Machine press - 10 reps RP sets

Pec-deck - high reps, quad drop set

HARD workout as always few forced reps in there aswell, trying to fill my chest out but the ****er is stubborn 

Pretty much all weights up on last week, still getting stronger even between cycles. Food is going down really easy, pretty much hungry all the time which is good.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Growing between cycles is our game! Star effort


Trying still counting down the days till new beginnings though !!


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Can't wait mate #winning


Everytime I see "winning" I think of this...


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Leg extensions - 3x10 w/stack

Partial leg press - high reps

Ham curls ss/ lying ham curls - 5x12

Walking lunges

Squats - had to squat last as packed gym top set 140kgx5

Calves - 5x25 short rest periods

Good workout, slightly annoying not being able to squat first as want to start pushing weight right up on these. Will be back to first in routine next week hopefully. Partial leg presses were horrible really pumped quads up, always fun to finish with high rep calves. Hobbled out the gym, will be sore tomorrow already hurting !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Leg extensions - 3x10 w/stack
> 
> Partial leg press - high reps
> 
> Ham curls ss/ lying ham curls - 5x12
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Squats - had to squat last as packed gym top set 140kgx5
> 
> Calves - 5x25 short rest periods
> 
> Good workout, slightly annoying not being able to squat first as want to start pushing weight right up on these. Will be back to first in routine next week hopefully. Partial leg presses were horrible really pumped quads up, always fun to finish with high rep calves. Hobbled out the gym, will be sore tomorrow already hurting !


Gym will be quieter soon as all the new years crowd drops out, or I am hoping. Still a solid session in there dude. Back to back curls as well, nice!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day with Scott @ flex'n'tone

Low machine rows

Tbar machine rows wide grip - upto 4plx12

DB rows - 85kgx10,8

BB rows - 105kgx10 (was spent already by this point!)

DB shrugs - 60kgx10 85kgx6-7

Machine shrugs ss/ BB shrugs - 20 reps each x100kg

Nautilus pullovers - 2 high rep sets with big stretch

Nautilus machine pulldowns - 100reps 5 grips kept varying angles and load, stackx8 to finish!

Rev pec deck rear delts 2x15

DB BOR x2 sets

Hypers 2x20

Fuuuuark Scott put me through it today lol, work rate is hard to keep up with traded sets all the way through so little rest periods. Back fried top to bottom hurting now. Hope it doesn't snow too hard tonight as want to make it over for shoulders tomorrow !!! :cursing:


----------



## Sambuca

Your doing very well mate. :-D looking like a beast


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Your doing very well mate. :-D looking like a beast


Cheers Sam, trying


----------



## Bad Alan

Shots from today, shrugs were retarded heavy as were BB rows. Gassed after first two excericses was a push to keep going heavy.


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> With the curls I like to
> 
> Take advantage of the position of both as the machines allow different power grooves! On the seated at wills u can lean a little and dig the heals in
> 
> Ill get a wheels shot people will be shocked!


What's your thoughts on GHR's Scott? Rate em?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Back day with Scott @ flex'n'tone
> 
> Low machine rows
> 
> Tbar machine rows wide grip - upto 4plx12
> 
> DB rows - 85kgx10,8
> 
> BB rows - 105kgx10 (was spent already by this point!)
> 
> DB shrugs - 60kgx10 85kgx6-7
> 
> Machine shrugs ss/ BB shrugs - 20 reps each x100kg
> 
> Nautilus pullovers - 2 high rep sets with big stretch
> 
> Nautilus machine pulldowns - 100reps 5 grips kept varying angles and load, stackx8 to finish!
> 
> Rev pec deck rear delts 2x15
> 
> DB BOR x2 sets
> 
> Hypers 2x20
> 
> Fuuuuark Scott put me through it today lol, work rate is hard to keep up with traded sets all the way through so little rest periods. Back fried top to bottom hurting now. Hope it doesn't snow too hard tonight as want to make it over for shoulders tomorrow !!! :cursing:


LMAO... M-M-M-Monster session....

Some total weight shifted there mate... grow baby grow!

Looking large on the photo's!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> LMAO... M-M-M-Monster session....
> 
> Some total weight shifted there mate... grow baby grow!
> 
> Looking large on the photo's!


Honestly mate volume is so ****ed in this phase, love it though!

Got goodies on the way lol so will be packing the lb's on soon enough


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Honestly mate volume is so ****ed in this phase, love it though!
> 
> Got goodies on the way lol so will be packing the lb's on soon enough


Keep forgetting your not on it at the moment, when you start getting the shiz back in you your going to blow the fook up!

Tank tank tank!


----------



## Little_Jay

lookin LARGE bro


----------



## Bad Alan

Little_Jay said:


> lookin LARGE bro


Cheers dude, signed up now aren't you ????


----------



## Galaxy

Beast!!

keeping nice and lean too, how many cals/macros are you on mate if you don.t mind?


----------



## liam0810

Galaxy said:


> Beast!!
> 
> keeping nice and lean too, how many cals/macros are you on mate if you don.t mind?


Think he'll be keeping that to himself mate as between him and Scott and need to keep some things private or no point paying!

Oh and Will I suppose you look ok you Yorkshire sheep sh4gger


----------



## RACK

Looking quality mate!!! Bring on the prep!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Looking quality mate!!! Bring on the prep!


Not just yet more growing needed !!

Mad how soon it is now, will be an experience no doubt


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Think he'll be keeping that to himself mate as between him and Scott and need to keep some things private or no point paying!
> 
> Oh and Will I suppose you look ok you Yorkshire sheep sh4gger


Too far tony I never make fun of you for being a ManUre fan


----------



## Sweat

Evening mate.

Good day? Any training today or this weekend?


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders + tris;

Smith presses - upto 110kgx5

DB press

Standing laterals

One arm cheat laterals

V bar pushdowns

One arm pushdowns

Bench dips

Missed rear delts off as hit them with Scott after back so added another excercise for side delts. Hammered Tri's today pleased as its a lagging part! Pussied out of driving over to train with Scott because of the weather and m62 being notoriously bad, gutted missed out on another session but was sensible as snow here started early on. Will hopefully get a couple in with him next week, need to get over and train with big bad Liam K aswell 

Rest day tomorrow then taking my little brother out for his 18th, gonna kill him off !!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Evening mate.
> 
> Good day? Any training today or this weekend?


Thanks for reminding me to update 

See above! Enjoy the shoulder day?


----------



## biglbs

Funny thing shoulders,for me, front delts get done by bench/rear by much back stuff,just leaves middle heads for me and traps shoulder day


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Funny thing shoulders,for me, front delts get done by bench/rear by much back stuff,just leaves middle heads for me and traps shoulder day


Yea whenever I used to train off cycle I'd always hit chest and shoulders same day, reasoning didn't like the idea of pressing/pulling through shoulder joint 3 x p/wk. Would hit front and side delts with chest then hit rear delts with back and traps. I feel I can get away with having the shoulder day when on cycle though, recovery is much better between workouts.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea whenever I used to train off cycle I'd always hit chest and shoulders same day, reasoning didn't like the idea of pressing/pulling through shoulder joint 3 x p/wk. Would hit front and side delts with chest then hit rear delts with back and traps. I feel I can get away with having the shoulder day when on cycle though, recovery is much better between workouts.


I do rip the fook out or mine on back(95k single arm now and on chest 180k x 5)after that they just hurt,so i can only do mid head,on gear i will go heavier on back and chest so i find i still do not need it much ,i am very tall 6'5"so that may have a bearing on my choice too,so many variables a?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I do rip the fook out or mine on back(95k single arm now and on chest 180k x 5)after that they just hurt,so i can only do mid head,on gear i will go heavier on back and chest so i find i still do not need it much ,i am very tall 6'5"so that may have a bearing on my choice too,so many variables a?


Agreed ! I think part of being a good trainer is recognizing your own recovery ability and finding best programme for you

I've seen your bench on video, elite raw strength !


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed ! I think part of being a good trainer is recognizing your own recovery ability and finding best programme for you
> 
> I've seen your bench on video, elite raw strength !


Thank mate,i recon by end of this year i will single 230k for sure perhps more,just started deads again from floor,15 years since i did them,weak as fook,funny realy,but my back is a road wreck!

I just love this game and everyone i meet in it,

this board is a good place,

it has stopped me drinking and helped to improve my health,

real nice folks here .


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Thank mate,i recon by end of this year i will single 230k for sure perhps more,just started deads again from floor,15 years since i did them,weak as fook,funny realy,but my back is a road wreck!
> 
> I just love this game and everyone i meet in it,
> 
> this board is a good place,
> 
> it has stopped me drinking and helped to improve my health,
> 
> real nice folks here .


230kg bench is *animalistic*, you back to full health just about? The not drinking part is a killer for me on weekends, sets you back too much though to warrant doing it regularly.

You'll definately find your groove with deads, if you decide to keep them in. One of those lifts for me, like with squats, that need to be in for a few weeks before I start posting decent numbers.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> 230kg bench is *animalistic*, you back to full health just about? The not drinking part is a killer for me on weekends, sets you back too much though to warrant doing it regularly.
> 
> You'll definately find your groove with deads, if you decide to keep them in. One of those lifts for me, like with squats, that need to be in for a few weeks before I start posting decent numbers.


100% mate my form is awful,i am simply too stiff so i did speed deads in good form and light only 150k,but it felt heavy lol (my best is 300k years back)I can feel it now,as long as my 49yo spine will stay put pmsl!

Not full health,till have trouble breathing at times,got an ENT pecialist on 29th and more tests,but they say Heart is gtg,so that was biggest worry.

What are your plans for this year mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> 100% mate my form is awful,i am simply too stiff so i did speed deads in good form and light only 150k,but it felt heavy lol (my best is 300k years back)I can feel it now,as long as my 49yo spine will stay put pmsl!
> 
> Not full health,till have trouble breathing at times,got an ENT pecialist on 29th and more tests,but they say Heart is gtg,so that was biggest worry.
> 
> What are your plans for this year mate?


Good you are getting sorted though and seen properly, as long as its improving hopefully you're on the right path and all will be well soon enough. Heart checked off I bet is a big weight off your mind.

Must of been humbling for you then 50% of previous best 

I have another 6 weeks of packing some meat on then cutting for a show in June, first one bricking it but will be a good ride and experience. Sort of the highlight of my last 5 years coming from being a 20 stone teenager.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Good you are getting sorted though and seen properly, as long as its improving hopefully you're on the right path and all will be well soon enough. Heart checked off I bet is a big weight off your mind.
> 
> Must of been humbling for you then 50% of previous best
> 
> I have another 6 weeks of packing some meat on then cutting for a show in June, first one bricking it but will be a good ride and experience. Sort of the highlight of my last 5 years coming from being a 20 stone teenager.


Yes i always have top med care,you would not beleive this but cholesterol is 4. Bp 120/68 . Heart echo cardio gram showed operation and size of heart all good. everything bang on ,The only thing was usual slight Lv size increase-all lifters have it and a noisy valve,age related,when i think of the **** i have done and my weight which two weeks ago was 410lb i am very chuffed with that all,time to go to 320/330 me think now,,,

You have done so well to change that much,have you got any current pics (sorry if i missed them)

What is weight now and what do you want to be at comp?Reps for those years work


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Yes i always have top med care,you would not beleive this but cholesterol is 4. Bp 120/68 . Heart echo cardio gram showed operation and size of heart all good. everything bang on ,The only thing was usual slight Lv size increase-all lifters have it and a noisy valve,age related,when i think of the **** i have done and my weight which two weeks ago was 410lb i am very chuffed with that all,time to go to 320/330 me think now,,,
> 
> You have done so well to change that much,have you got any current pics (sorry if i missed them)
> 
> What is weight now and what do you want to be at comp?Reps for those years work


Blood pressure reading is very good, once you can get back to full force training wise can get the blinkers on and the weight will fly off.

Im 98kg now (216?) should get upto just over 100 in next few weeks, I'm coming in wherever being first time I think I might make classics weight which is 83kg for me. If not u90's inter, Liam is doing same show and probably same class so will be good to have him by my side through it too.

Training shots from back day other day page 65 at bottom !


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Shots from today, shrugs were retarded heavy as were BB rows. Gassed after first two excericses was a push to keep going heavy.


Looking good here,shoulders are awsome,right bed for me mate,sleep well x


----------



## biglbs

Have a good day Bad Boy!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Blood pressure reading is very good, once you can get back to full force training wise can get the blinkers on and the weight will fly off.
> 
> Im 98kg now (216?) should get upto just over 100 in next few weeks, I'm coming in wherever being first time I think I might make classics weight which is 83kg for me. If not u90's inter, Liam is doing same show and probably same class so will be good to have him by my side through it too.
> 
> Training shots from back day other day page 65 at bottom !


You're heavier than me mate by 3KG at the moment! Looks like you'll be doing inter90s and ill be in the classics! If I'm 5ft9 what's my weight for classics?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> You're heavier than me mate by 3KG at the moment! Looks like you'll be doing inter90s and ill be in the classics! If I'm 5ft9 what's my weight for classics?


Awww that is sooo cute, did not realise they made men that short...

HAHA...


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks for reminding me to update
> 
> See above! Enjoy the shoulder day?


Yeah shoulder day was great mate, was a clumsy looking mess on Clean and Pressing, first time on it. Also think that, the rear cable flyes and then the large rep DB shrugs destroyed my traps.

Lots of volume in the workout, side delts were painfully pumped, YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You're heavier than me mate by 3KG at the moment! Looks like you'll be doing inter90s and ill be in the classics! If I'm 5ft9 what's my weight for classics?


A fat 98kg at 5"10 or a lean 95kg at 5"8 think you've still got me by a fair bit 

Bollocks your 5"9 btw told you before hobbit! And you've got a good 3months to get that weight up, you won't hit your classics too big mate. It'd be like 80kg


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Awww that is sooo cute, did not realise they made men that short...
> 
> HAHA...


That's in heels too mate, he's a reeet shorty


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Yeah shoulder day was great mate, was a clumsy looking mess on Clean and Pressing, first time on it. Also think that, the rear cable flyes and then the large rep DB shrugs destroyed my traps.
> 
> Lots of volume in the workout, side delts were painfully pumped, YEAH BUDDY!


good lad, yea clean and press good finisher. You'll progress with it being new movement too !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> A fat 98kg at 5"10 or a lean 95kg at 5"8 think you've still got me by a fair bit
> 
> Bollocks your 5"9 btw told you before hobbit! And you've got a good 3months to get that weight up, you won't hit your classics too big mate. It'd be like 80kg


How do the categories work? No idea what one i'd be in as not sure weight when cut. I am just over 6 foot and would guess lean i'd be 92-95kg maybe, maybe even less if water depleted.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> How do the categories work? No idea what one i'd be in as not sure weight when cut. I am just over 6 foot and would guess lean i'd be 92-95kg maybe, maybe even less if water depleted.


Under 100,90,80,70 kg aswell as over 100kg and then classics short and tall in ukbff. Nabba is height classed you'd be class 1 I think. You'd squeeze u90s I reckon at a push stage lean. Never know though till your right down there I suppose.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest today:

Inc BB - upto 110kgx4

Flat DB

Inc smith

Inc flyes

Machine - RP sets

Cable crossover - quad drop

Strength just about keeping up with last week, had a ****er of a weekend with it being my little brother's 18th. Partied too hard and lost a couple of days, doesn't happen often. Little ****ed with myself but back on track today and not out for a while.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Chest today:
> 
> Inc BB - upto 110kgx4
> 
> Flat DB
> 
> Inc smith
> 
> Inc flyes
> 
> Machine - RP sets
> 
> Cable crossover - quad drop
> 
> Strength just about keeping up with last week, had a ****er of a weekend with it being my little brother's 18th. Partied too hard and lost a couple of days, doesn't happen often. Little ****ed with myself but back on track today and not out for a while.


110kg on inclines good mate. I think I hit 105 x 7 last week so I need to try 110 this week too. Not a massive increase but I bet I struggle like fcuk to get one rep!


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> 110kg on inclines good mate. I think I hit 105 x 7 last week so I need to try 110 this week too. Not a massive increase but I bet I struggle like fcuk to get one rep!


You smash in 110kg mate, just tell yourself before hand equalling last weeks reps on 105kg is the minimum goal, get in the zone and fooking own it!

Good work Al getting the sesh in after massive weekend partying. Still strong.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 110kg on inclines good mate. I think I hit 105 x 7 last week so I need to try 110 this week too. Not a massive increase but I bet I struggle like fcuk to get one rep!


Struggled today mate! You're definately good for at least equal to that with 105kgx7, all about the little increases and keeping pushing on. Adds up over the year !


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> You smash in 110kg mate, just tell yourself before hand equalling last weeks reps on 105kg is the minimum goal, get in the zone and fooking own it!
> 
> Good work Al getting the sesh in after massive weekend partying. Still strong.


Cheers boss, feel so fat and **** like one weekend has ruined the last few months! Stupid weak minded pr**k that I am. Need to ride it out


----------



## Suprakill4

Well every single workout for the last 6 weeks the weight has increased every week so I'm avin it this next push session!!!!!!!

Good work mate.


----------



## liam0810

How was Saturday then? Did you ruin him?

My weight is moving again! God bless slin!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers boss, feel so fat and **** like one weekend has ruined the last few months! Stupid weak minded pr**k that I am. Need to ride it out


Headfook massively mate, ride it out like ya said, you'll be 110% in a day or so.

Have 1 or 2 less babychams next time bruiser!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Well every single workout for the last 6 weeks the weight has increased every week so I'm avin it this next push session!!!!!!!
> 
> Good work mate.


Thats impressive mate, mine's catching up with me and it's hard to keep progressing but still am doing so ATM. How often does Jim switch your workouts, when lifts stall?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How was Saturday then? Did you ruin him?
> 
> My weight is moving again! God bless slin!


Anything and everything I did or didn't do cannot be mentioned in public 

It was an eye opener for him to say the least, I was out from 8pm Saturday to 6pm Sunday evening. He didn't join me for all of that though 

You're going to fly up the scales these next few weeks you big bastard, no doubts! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Thats impressive mate, mine's catching up with me and it's hard to keep progressing but still am doing so ATM. How often does Jim switch your workouts, when lifts stall?


It was every 6 weeks or so mate but now I THINK I'm sticking to this workout plan I have because progression is so good on lifts each week and aesthetically I'm changing alot.

Should smash the online just checked log and te 105 x 7 come after 100 x 13. The last two weeks is the first time I have incline pressed for around a year or more for a first exercise. Was sticking to decline and reaping 130 but get more from incline I reckon.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Headfook massively mate, ride it out like ya said, you'll be 110% in a day or so.
> 
> Have 1 or 2 less babychams next time bruiser!


Hoping I wake up fine tomorrow mate haha, food has flown in today though which is nice to get back on plan. Hibernation mode ENGAGED


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> It was every 6 weeks or so mate but now I THINK I'm sticking to this workout plan I have because progression is so good on lifts each week and aesthetically I'm changing alot.
> 
> Should smash the online just checked log and te 105 x 7 come after 100 x 13. The last two weeks is the first time I have incline pressed for around a year or more for a first exercise. Was sticking to decline and reaping 130 but get more from incline I reckon.


I agree Inc is such a good excercise! With them being out aswell you'll adapt fast, 110kg will be getting smashed


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I agree Inc is such a good excercise! With them being out aswell you'll adapt fast, 110kg will be getting smashed


Will have to see on Friday mate


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Anything and everything I did or didn't do cannot be mentioned in public
> 
> It was an eye opener for him to say the least, I was out from 8pm Saturday to 6pm Sunday evening. He didn't join me for all of that though
> 
> You're going to fly up the scales these next few weeks you big bastard, no doubts! Can't wait to see it.


Haha text me if it was debauched!

I'm watching undateables getting tips. I think soon I might actually get to see a girls vagina if I follow what they do on here


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Haha text me if it was debauched!
> 
> I'm watching undateables getting tips. I think soon I might actually get to see a girls vagina if I follow what they do on here


No way mate, you are my hero, teach me teach me... master!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha text me if it was debauched!
> 
> I'm watching undateables getting tips. I think soon I might actually get to see a girls vagina if I follow what they do on here


Haha I can't watch that, I'm such a bender when it comes to programs like that. Makes me cringe too much, flick it on for 10 mins then have to turn it off and walk out the room


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> No way mate, you are my hero, teach me teach me... master!


Mate I can teach you how not to get laid. I've not had sex for like 23 years


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> *** journal
> 
> Alpha leader out


Erm if you read your post from daft o'clock this morning, you can't say anything!


----------



## biglbs

Morning mate,be well.


----------



## RACK

Nice strength mate on the inclines!!

Forget the headfook, it's nowt! Not long now til it's game time


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Morning mate,be well.


Morning dude, congrats on gold membership


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Nice strength mate on the inclines!!
> 
> Forget the headfook, it's nowt! Not long now til it's game time


Haha headfook is gone, outside influences that put me in girly mode 

How's life?


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear it mate.

All is goin well here


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun show;

V bar pressdowns

Machine curls

One arm pushdown

One arm behind back cable curl

Hammer curls

Forearm roller

Loving the forearm roller pump is stupid, great way to finish the session. Food easy enough again today, smaaaashed need bed


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Messed order around, DL area in use so did them last.

Tbar row plate loaded machine - upto 5pl x 13

Underhand BB rows - upto 120kgx10,6

Widepulldowns - 5x15-10

Shrugs - one rest paused set 100 reps

Deadlifts - upto 180kgx8 gassed by this point

Hypers

Good workout trained biceps day before so may have hindered me slightly as I'm quite Bi dominant, had to focus on keeping them out of movements. Deadlifts great finisher took every last bit out of me, can tell this when you let out a huge fart on last rep. Luckily is wasn't a shart 

Too much info?


----------



## Sweat

Ace back workout mate, sounds like your back on top form again.

Have a good weekend buddy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Ace back workout mate, sounds like your back on top form again.
> 
> Have a good weekend buddy.


Yepppp back to normal big man, have a gd'un too. I've got all weekend off, shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg days are the best days;

Leg extensions - stack x15,12,10

SSB squats - upto 170kgx5, SSB is such a blessing as I struggle with mobility through shoulders and chest. Harder than regular squats though so good weight for me!

Leg press partials - worst DOM's ever from these last week, looking forward to tomorrow

Ham curls ss/ sat forward ham curls - these were torture tonight, really burning

Smith lunges - gym busy so not walking BB lunges, these are great move though!

Great workout worked really well with training partner and pushed it hard. Legs are battered time to chill in front of the TV for a quiet Fri night, no more partying for me too old


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg days are the best days;
> 
> Leg extensions - stack x15,12,10
> 
> SSB squats - upto 170kgx5, SSB is such a blessing as I struggle with mobility through shoulders and chest. Harder than regular squats though so good weight for me!
> 
> Leg press partials - worst DOM's ever from these last week, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> Ham curls ss/ sat forward ham curls - these were torture tonight, really burning
> 
> Smith lunges - gym busy so not walking BB lunges, these are great move though!
> 
> Great workout worked really well with training partner and pushed it hard. Legs are battered time to chill in front of the TV for a quiet Fri night, no more partying for me too old


Another sterling effort put in mate, one more step towards that stage...

Beast in the making!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Leg days are the best days;
> 
> Leg extensions - stack x15,12,10
> 
> SSB squats - upto 170kgx5, SSB is such a blessing as I struggle with mobility through shoulders and chest. Harder than regular squats though so good weight for me!
> 
> Leg press partials - worst DOM's ever from these last week, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> Ham curls ss/ sat forward ham curls - these were torture tonight, really burning
> 
> Smith lunges - gym busy so not walking BB lunges, these are great move though!
> 
> Great workout worked really well with training partner and pushed it hard. Legs are battered time to chill in front of the TV for a quiet Fri night, no more partying for me too old


Excellent looking session mate it looks brutal. Wish I could train legs I miss it already lol!!

How's your diet at the minute? What's the main sources of protein and carbs that you use?


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent looking session mate it looks brutal. Wish I could train legs I miss it already lol!!
> 
> How's your diet at the minute? What's the main sources of protein and carbs that you use?


Think his main source is McDonalds mate, carbs from the coke, fries and mcflurry's... protein from the rat burgers...

Oh wait... thats my diet not Will's!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sweat said:


> Think his main source is McDonalds mate, carbs from the coke, fries and mcflurry's... protein from the rat burgers...
> 
> Oh wait... thats my diet not Will's!


Nothing wrong with that there's about 50g protein in a double cheeseburger 

I wish I could find te guys journal on here who mainly had McDonald's for his off season diet he said he has around 5 double cheeseburgers a day and he was massive and lean as fcuk lol.


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> Nothing wrong with that there's about 50g protein in a double cheeseburger
> 
> I wish I could find te guys journal on here who mainly had McDonald's for his off season diet he said he has around 5 double cheeseburgers a day and he was massive and lean as fcuk lol.


I'll give you some big reps if you find that mate...

Will be my idol/role model that guy!! haha


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> Nothing wrong with that there's about 50g protein in a double cheeseburger
> 
> I wish I could find te guys journal on here who mainly had McDonald's for his off season diet he said he has around 5 double cheeseburgers a day and he was massive and lean as fcuk lol.


I think he died of BSE PMSL


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nothing wrong with that there's about 50g protein in a double cheeseburger
> 
> I wish I could find te guys journal on here who mainly had McDonald's for his off season diet he said he has around 5 double cheeseburgers a day and he was massive and lean as fcuk lol.


You see I think Jstarcarr? Who was eating fast food at every meal of the day, he was/is lean and a big bastard! No way I have the metabolism for that lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Think his main source is McDonalds mate, carbs from the coke, fries and mcflurry's... protein from the rat burgers...
> 
> Oh wait... thats my diet not Will's!


Better ****ing not be Mr haha !


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Leg days are the best days;
> 
> Leg extensions - stack x15,12,10
> 
> SSB squats - upto 170kgx5, SSB is such a blessing as I struggle with mobility through shoulders and chest. Harder than regular squats though so good weight for me!
> 
> Leg press partials - worst DOM's ever from these last week, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> Ham curls ss/ sat forward ham curls - these were torture tonight, really burning
> 
> Smith lunges - gym busy so not walking BB lunges, these are great move though!
> 
> Great workout worked really well with training partner and pushed it hard. Legs are battered time to chill in front of the TV for a quiet Fri night, no more partying for me too old


That looks painful enough mate,i wish my gym had a bar for squats that helped out with flexibility,i struggle,so don't do em now...


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Better ****ing not be Mr haha !


Sh1t... i'm in trouble now... I take that back, I only had 1 rice cake all week...

SIR YES SIR!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent looking session mate it looks brutal. Wish I could train legs I miss it already lol!!
> 
> How's your diet at the minute? What's the main sources of protein and carbs that you use?


I feel for you with quad mate, you'll be back before long though. Like everyone has said fortunately you're legs are a standout part and grow quickly so shouldn't do you much damage long term.

Lowered protein down to about 400g p/day, stick with oats + potatoes for carbs. Lots of red meat atm, loving it goes down easier than chicken and fish for me!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> That looks painful enough mate,i wish my gym had a bar for squats that helped out with flexibility,i struggle,so don't do em now...


Safety squat bars are immense, would be perfect for you! Pad sits around neck and you hold handles out in front so don't need to grip bar behind back, seen them before?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Safety squat bars are immense, would be perfect for you! Pad sits around neck and you hold handles out in front so don't need to grip bar behind back, seen them before?


Yes never used one though,gonna nag my gym though.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I feel for you with quad mate, you'll be back before long though. Like everyone has said fortunately you're legs are a standout part and grow quickly so shouldn't do you much damage long term.
> 
> Lowered protein down to about 400g p/day, stick with oats + potatoes for carbs. Lots of red meat atm, loving it goes down easier than chicken and fish for me!


Exactly what I'm doing mate mince is so much better than chicken which I despise!!!!!!!

Yeah I'm gutted but least upper body can take advantage of it. Was only the day before I said to training partner that I'm so happy I'm injury free and ahifting lots of weight on legs lol. Jinxed myself!


----------



## Suprakill4

The squat bar do you mean what he is using in this video with the resistance bands added?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly what I'm doing mate mince is so much better than chicken which I despise!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah I'm gutted but least *upper body can take advantage of it*. Was only the day before I said to training partner that I'm so happy I'm injury free and ahifting lots of weight on legs lol. Jinxed myself!


This ^ every cloud has a silver lining!

Just seen you do same as me with mince, gravy and tomato sauce! Food of the gods, could shovel it all day


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Yes never used one though,gonna nag my gym though.....


Everyone should have one! Saves me 15 minutes warming up my chest/shoulder area so I can get a bar on my back without crying 

Although I probably should still do my mobility work !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> This ^ every cloud has a silver lining!
> 
> Just seen you do same as me with mince, gravy and tomato sauce! Food of the gods, could shovel it all day


Awesome aint it. Flies down in minutes and I'm still hungry and have the odd burger after in work canteen lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> The squat bar do you mean what he is using in this video with the resistance bands added?


Yes mate, immense bar !


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome aint it. Flies down in minutes and I'm still hungry and have the odd burger after in work canteen lol


Haha us Yorkshire lads love graaaaavy


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate, immense bar !


Yeah it looks good. That guy runs my gym alot, he just done 260kg raw bench in training which beats the British record and a 335kg assisted bench in shirt.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it looks good. That guy runs my gym alot, he just done 260kg raw bench in training which beats the British record and a 335kg assisted bench in shirt.


Was going to say looks silly strong, repping 4pl bench with ease. Beast


----------



## Sambuca

I love steak and lean mince beef. Chicken/turkey tastes like **** to me


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I love steak and lean mince beef. Chicken/turkey tastes like **** to me


Red meat goes down easier but chicken, EVOO and salt is pretty good too! Never eat turkey, dirty birds lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Was going to say looks silly strong, repping 4pl bench with ease. Beast


Yeah he some first ever bodybuilding comp last year and qualified for Brits then got 5th there lol. Not bad for first year. He is more into powerlifting now. The guy training him in the video is an absolute beast of a powerlifter and he is natural!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Red meat goes down easier but chicken, EVOO and salt is pretty good too! Never eat turkey, dirty birds lol


Too right. Turkey is rank! Dry as fcuk! Evoo, salt and balsamic vinegar. Just put it all over my sweet tatties and white tatties


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah he some first ever bodybuilding comp last year and qualified for Brits then got 5th there lol. Not bad for first year. He is more into powerlifting now. The guy training him in the video is an absolute beast of a powerlifter and he is natural!!


Proper freak then, one of those cnuts who could enter a BB show and PL meet on same day and do well in both


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Proper freak then, one of those cnuts who could enter a BB show and PL meet on same day and do well in both


Exactly. He is lean all year round. Lucky ba$tard!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Too right. Turkey is rank! Dry as fcuk! Evoo, salt and balsamic vinegar. Just put it all over my sweet tatties and white tatties


Must try balsamic vinegar don't use it atm !


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Leg days are the best days;
> 
> Leg extensions - stack x15,12,10
> 
> SSB squats - upto 170kgx5, SSB is such a blessing as I struggle with mobility through shoulders and chest. Harder than regular squats though so good weight for me!
> 
> Leg press partials - worst DOM's ever from these last week, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> Ham curls ss/ sat forward ham curls - these were torture tonight, really burning
> 
> Smith lunges - gym busy so not walking BB lunges, these are great move though!
> 
> Great workout worked really well with training partner and pushed it hard. Legs are battered time to chill in front of the TV for a quiet Fri night, no more partying for me too old


Smashing session mate as usual, looks brutal


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Smashing session mate as usual, looks brutal


Gotta look forward to leg day, main delight for me is trying to make my training partner(s) cry off :devil2:


----------



## Sambuca

I'm up in Manchester 8th if u and Scott are about


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I'm up in Manchester 8th if u and Scott are about


Always free Friday from 12 onwards mate, sort it with Scotty and Ill be there!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> That's the day I'm gna destroy u both
> 
> Oooosssshhhhh it's on! X


I'm gna enjoy watching Sam cry like a little girl


----------



## Sambuca

Hahaha eeeeeek sounds good to me.

ill b getting train up have a meeting might last all day not sure. Ill let you both know.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> I'm up in Manchester 8th if u and Scott are about


Oh so I dont get an invite? Well fcuk you!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Oh so I dont get an invite? Well fcuk you!


Goes without saying you're in!

If Sam's meeting is all day then would work out well because would be an evening workout!


----------



## Sambuca

Ha didn't even click u lived in Manc. I used ur tpw referral so I do think of you :wub:


----------



## Sambuca

If my meeting isn't all day then u wanna meet up for food or something will lol (not asking u out on a date). Ill try and make it last till late lol


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> If my meeting isn't all day then u wanna meet up for food or something will lol (not asking u out on a date). Ill try and make it last till late lol


yeah sam i'll go out on a date with you, oooooohhhhh i'm excited now


----------



## Sambuca

Ha ok nothing better than man date 8==D


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Ha ok nothing better than man date 8==D


I'll drop you my number later then you can let me know your plans :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

Cheers Will


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders:

Behind neck hammer press - upto 100kgx6

DB press

Side laterals

Rear pec-deck - 2 count at contraction

DB bor

Secret shoulder finisher 

Great workout, had a good training partner/friend drive over to train with so had to smash the cnut. Although he's twice my size and natural 

Put him through it though hammer presses were instead of smith as busy, good movement/machine anyway! Wouldn't normally have the finisher in there but wanted to kill him off so ran through it twice at the end, SPENT.


----------



## Sambuca

Go on whats the secret finisher haha.

What you db press? Just wanna judge myself lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Go on whats the secret finisher haha.
> 
> What you db press? Just wanna judge myself lol


shhhhh can't say out loud, just a little trick 

If I do them first 45kgx6. Always been a **** presser !


----------



## Sambuca

Lol that's good. I'm up to 28kg lmao :-( I think I could do 30-32 though for 6.

Wat session u normally do on a Friday? What ever it is you need to make sure you have a finishing combo for us boom


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Lol that's good. I'm up to 28kg lmao :-( I think I could do 30-32 though for 6.
> 
> Way session u normally do on a Friday? What ever it is you need to make sure you have a finishing combo for us boom


You've come on leaps and bounds mate so just keep pushing! Ill be getting new split tomorrow so we will see, Scott will run you into the ground don't worry about that. He knows no other way 

(that shoulder finisher is one Scott showed me!)


----------



## Sambuca

Haha cheers mate. I'm on pct so if I start crying just ignore me will be 3 weeks in. Feel ok so far tbh just been a bit tired this week. Still trying to lift more in gym.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Haha cheers mate. I'm on pct so if I start crying just ignore me will be 3 weeks in. Feel ok so far tbh just been a bit tired this week. Still trying to lift more in gym.


Good don't use PCT as an excuse for **** gym performances! Will have to put some emotional love songs on my ipod and play them out loud to you :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca

Aha fker.

Aaaaaaaannnnndddd iiiiiiiiiiiiii aiiiiiiiiii willll alwayssssss etc


----------



## biglbs

LoL AT YOU ! Ruining your poor mate,poor cvnt will never train again,lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Aha fker.
> 
> Aaaaaaaannnnndddd iiiiiiiiiiiiii aiiiiiiiiii willll alwayssssss etc


Aerosmith - I don't wanna miss a thing :'(

Hahaha


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> LoL AT YOU ! Ruining your poor mate,poor cvnt will never train again,lol


He's a tough kid 

Enjoying your weekend/daddy day?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> He's a tough kid
> 
> Enjoying your weekend/daddy day?


Superb mate,painting at the mo!

Feeling so much better too!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Superb mate,painting at the mo!
> 
> Feeling so much better too!


Bliss ! I've got my nephew tomorrow evening and he's just started running around little bugger


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Bliss ! I've got my nephew tomorrow evening and he's just started running around little bugger


 mg:


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Looks like Wednesday it's
> 
> Me
> 
> Will
> 
> Leg session from hell!
> 
> Well tbh mine with Tom was hell x 7 so this might be a glimpse of hell but still brutal! May just got darn mega heavy hit some 1 rep Max's!
> 
> Alacazam!


Well if thats not a challenge I don't know what is.


----------



## Sweat

@dutch_scott and @Bad Alan

When/Where is this chest session on wednesday?

I'm at work till 5 unfortunately but would love to join in if it is within my reach...

Next time do one on a weekend you schlaggs...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> @dutch_scott and @Bad Alan
> 
> When/Where is this chest session on wednesday?
> 
> I'm at work till 5 unfortunately but would love to join in if it is within my reach...
> 
> Next time do one on a weekend you schlaggs...


I try get over to train with Scott once or twice a week as its only about 45 minute drive and my usual gym is 30mins away anyway. We can sort a weekend one out soon I'm sure, I know Scotts mad busy atm though so don't know when!


----------



## Bad Alan

Fully stocked up with fightline for the next few weeks, thanks to @dutch_scott for the hook up!

New blast to hopefully start tmro aswell. Kicking it up a gear, time to pack some last minute size on


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Fully stocked up with fightline for the next few weeks, thanks to @dutch_scott for the hook up!
> 
> New blast to hopefully start tmro aswell. Kicking it up a gear, time to pack some last minute size on


How much that lot set you back mate?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Fully stocked up with fightline for the next few weeks, thanks to @dutch_scott for the hook up!
> 
> New blast to hopefully start tmro aswell. Kicking it up a gear, time to pack some last minute size on


Got to love the sheer amount of tubs and stuff we end up having, I also now buy several tubs of protein at once as go through one every 6-7 days. That plus L-Glut, BCAA, Taurine, Creatine, Casein, Vit C, Fish Oil, Multi Vits, Pottasium, ZMA, Clen, ECA, pre workouts and sure there is other things... it is like I have my own BB supps company... need a bigger kitchen.

Enjoy your blast!!!

Unleash the machine!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> How much that lot set you back mate?


Pro100 (whey conc and iso 25g per 30g serving) rrp £45

Fightrush (pre-workout) rrp £39

Amino fuel (9g Bcaa + extra glut per scoop) rrp £35


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Pro100 (whey conc and iso 25g per 30g serving) rrp £45
> 
> Fightrush (pre-workout) rrp £39
> 
> Amino fuel (9g Bcaa + extra glut per scoop) rrp £35


He saw you coming lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> He saw you coming lol


*RRP* :rolleye:


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> *RRP* :rolleye:


Ah I see! Nice!


----------



## Bad Alan

Usual arm day, used fat gripz on couple of moves forgot I had them!

Really good workout, things still moving forward. Training change up mid-week looking forward to a new routine, all food down easy as per.

Food prep time ohhhhh joy !


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Usual arm day, used fat gripz on couple of moves forgot I had them!
> 
> Really good workout, things still moving forward. Training change up mid-week looking forward to a new routine, all food down easy as per.
> 
> Food prep time ohhhhh joy !


Fat grips? enlighten me,poor ol cvnt me,never seen them,is that to help grip get strong or allow for weakness?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Fat grips? enlighten me,poor ol cvnt me,never seen them,is that to help grip get strong or allow for weakness?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003TODTQG/ref=asc_df_B003TODTQG11680409?smid=A15IJCKQ4QEIQV&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B003TODTQG

Go over the bar on any oly bar, to strength grip and improve forearm size etc...


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Fat grips? enlighten me,poor ol cvnt me,never seen them,is that to help grip get strong or allow for weakness?


As sweaty betty has said, they are good for benching and most lifts aswell. Just turns oly bar into a fat bar! Wrecks forearms on db curls etc


----------



## Galaxy

Hmmm, my gym has a fat bar but i never relly though about using it tbh, will give it a try tomorrow for bi's and see wht the fuss is about, could do with training my forearms more tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Hmmm, my gym has a fat bar but i never relly though about using it tbh, will give it a try tomorrow for bi's and see wht the fuss is about, could do with training my forearms more tbh


Reverse and standard fat bar curls are good, also CGBP with it for a high rep finisher on tri's !


----------



## Galaxy

dutch_scott said:


> Do it at the end you'll sacrifice weight too early and weak parts need weight
> 
> Gta be selective on fat grip training where in workout u use them and for what rep range also
> 
> For me I have strong point arms so isn't a focus I get my arm growth from back chest and delts


If you are not trying so to build your arms, what are you using them for? Grip?



Bad Alan said:


> *Reverse and standard fat bar curls are good*, also CGBP with it for a high rep finisher on tri's !


Right so , will finish with that tomorrow....hoping for a good burn to destroy them 

Thanks lads


----------



## Sambuca

So what session you thinking of on Friday 8th? I dont fancy chest as ive still got pulled muscles in it so wanna take it easy  anything else is good


----------



## Sambuca

sounds good to me :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

I might take next friday off and join you lot. Will see how busy work is


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> As sweaty betty has said, they are good for benching and most lifts aswell. Just turns oly bar into a fat bar! Wrecks forearms on db curls etc


Ah see ,never had them we used a scaffold tube over the bar,tbh my grip rarely goes these days and i recon that had someting to do with it,the only time i need straps is when single arm rows go over 90k,i have a solid grip.Thanks though as it is good to know names for things ,even after being in gyms 34years you can still pick up things ,best sport ever!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I might take next friday off and join you lot. Will see how busy work is


No questions DOOOOOOOO IT!!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> yes grip. grip wont build huge forearms its isometric . it will help and allow more crushing power which carrys over. if one has weak grip it will limit their working set weight.
> 
> id recommend the blue grips for all. reds are ultra. example. i can dead 5-6 plates double overhand no straps. curls 40-50kg dumbells zero straps etc so its for me the ultimate grip test as im going to compete again in some power sport.
> 
> looks like friday is arms or back day so pick wisely cos BOTH ARE GONNA BREAK U


Back let's show off to him


----------



## Sambuca

I deadlift about 20kg so ye haha  watch me **** myself


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Deadlift - upto 205kgx8

Tbar row machine - upto 5plx13

Trap bar rows - upto 115kgx10 (meant to be underhand oly bars in use :cursing: )

Shrugs

Wide pulldowns - 5x10

Hypers

Mint workout and the trap bar rows are mint if you've never tried them! One I've seen Meadows use alot, can use a good load and the extra ROM with the way the bar is built gives real good contraction if you force elbows right back. Shrug drop set is a bastard gave me DOMS for 3 days last week and took them right to failure again so expecting the same 

Diet nailed again really anal with this now I'm using slin even though its only at low doses.

Chest tomorrow with the boss looking forward to getting killed off !


----------



## flinty90

sounding good matey , any vids of trap bar rows, as i cant understand how you are doing them ??

sound good though


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> sounding good matey , any vids of trap bar rows, as i cant understand how you are doing them ??
> 
> sound good though







Big bad John in action!

Look through his vid's he has some great excercises with changes in angles etc, good for ideas!


----------



## biglbs

Reps for that vid,i will use at least two of those moves mate as our dumbells are too light,i have to make one up,it aint good,falls to bits pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Reps for that vid,i will use at least two of those moves mate as our dumbells are too light,i have to make one up,it aint good,falls to bits pmsl


In one gym I use if in a rush DB's only go to 50kg, try the one arm BB rows or meadows rows they are awesome!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> In one gym I use if in a rush DB's only go to 50kg, try the one arm BB rows or meadows rows they are awesome!


That is exactly the ones i was looking at ,you know me too well already!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

High incline press - 2pl,3pl,4pl

Hammer incline - upto 3plx5+forced+partials

Inc flyes - upto 40kgx4+forced (drop set 20kgx6)

FAT GRIPZ Incline narrow to wide grip presses - 3x5+5, 1x20+20

Pec deck ss/ machine press - 20/20 reps

Cable crossover's - 3x20

Calf HELL;

Donkey raises ss/ seated raises

Donkey raises ss/ seated raises ss/ standing raises ss/ free standing raises

Tough workout need more like these to get the pigeon chest growing! Calves was hell really pumped after a few hundred reps back to back.


----------



## Sambuca

Boom good session. Cardio for me fml

Hahapigeon chest! I actually have one.

What is it with Scott and calves he makes me do mine twice a week. I can't walk come the weekend...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Boom good session. Cardio for me fml
> 
> Hahapigeon chest! I actually have one.
> 
> What is it with Scott and calves he makes me do mine twice a week. I can't walk come the weekend...


I have no chest :cursing:

We will train calves aswell Friday now haha, probably just cause he loves doing them and his are fooking HUGE


----------



## Sambuca

All I care is where we eat after nomnom


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> High incline press - 2pl,3pl,4pl
> 
> Hammer incline - upto 3plx5+forced+partials
> 
> Inc flyes - upto 40kgx4+forced (drop set 20kgx6)
> 
> FAT GRIPZ Incline narrow to wide grip presses - 3x5+5, 1x20+20
> 
> Pec deck ss/ machine press - 20/20 reps
> 
> Cable crossover's - 3x20
> 
> Calf HELL;
> 
> Donkey raises ss/ seated raises
> 
> Donkey raises ss/ seated raises ss/ standing raises ss/ free standing raises
> 
> Tough workout need more like these to get the pigeon chest growing! Calves was hell really pumped after a few hundred reps back to back.


Awesome workout mate.

That first exercise is that a hammer strength machine or similar? If not and you are repping 180kg for incline press that is sick!


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> This


Class work!!! Impressive, if that doesn't make your upper chest come out nothing will!


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> In one gym I use if in a rush DB's only go to 50kg, try the one arm BB rows or meadows rows they are awesome!


will try them trap bar rows after deads tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> will try them trap bar rows after deads tomorrow. Cheers


Great move mate can squeeze the **** out of them, pull them right back more into hips instead of straight up and down (if you get me ha!).


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> Great move mate can squeeze the **** out of them, pull them right back more into hips instead of straight up and down (if you get me ha!).


cheers for the tip matey.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Leg extension - stackx15,12,10+partials

Squats - upto 170kgx6

Partial leg presses - one leg at a time (this gym not plate loaded on a stack and not heavy enough for two leg)

Ham curls lying ss/ ham curls seated bent over - 5sets

100 rep squats - 60kgx68,32

Was meant to be lunges last but my brother fancied abit of a "contest" so did 100 rep squats in least sets poss, turned out we should have gone heavier. Did them no lockout for as long as possible, legs are ****ing blitzed now not been this bad in a while (all were good depth as had him calling them)

The ham curl superset is really painful never burnt them out so bad as these last few weeks.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Leg extension - stackx15,12,10+partials
> 
> Squats - upto 170kgx6
> 
> Partial leg presses - one leg at a time (this gym not plate loaded on a stack and not heavy enough for two leg)
> 
> Ham curls lying ss/ ham curls seated bent over - 5sets
> 
> 100 rep squats - 60kgx68,32
> 
> Was meant to be lunges last but my brother fancied abit of a "contest" so did 100 rep squats in least sets poss, turned out we should have gone heavier. Did them no lockout for as long as possible, legs are ****ing blitzed now not been this bad in a while (all were good depth as had him calling them)
> 
> The ham curl superset is really painful never burnt them out so bad as these last few weeks.


Similar to that squat challenge I did one with my mate a while back, where it was as many as you can do in 8 mins... turns out 8 mins is a hell of a long time...

Lol, think i picked 60 or 80kg, but was battered, single/double reps in no time, rerack and cry...


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Leg extension - stackx15,12,10+partials
> 
> Squats - upto 170kgx6
> 
> Partial leg presses - one leg at a time (this gym not plate loaded on a stack and not heavy enough for two leg)
> 
> Ham curls lying ss/ ham curls seated bent over - 5sets
> 
> 100 rep squats - 60kgx68,32
> 
> Was meant to be lunges last but my brother fancied abit of a "contest" so did 100 rep squats in least sets poss, turned out we should have gone heavier. Did them no lockout for as long as possible, legs are ****ing blitzed now not been this bad in a while (all were good depth as had him calling them)
> 
> The ham curl superset is really painful never burnt them out so bad as these last few weeks.


100 rep squats sounds like my worst nightmare. Hows your chest?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> 100 rep squats sounds like my worst nightmare. Hows your chest?


Breathing heavy after 68 constant tension reps for the first set I'll tell ya, 3 minutes rest then finished last 32 off! My legs were already like jelly before that aswell, but that's my cardio done for the week 

Chest is SORE and so is back from Tuesday aswell. I'm down about 1/2kg from last week so diet change up is being sorted I think ! Shoulder's tomorrow but will play it by ear might have to do it Saturday as right shoulder is giving me some stick.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Similar to that squat challenge I did one with my mate a while back, where it was as many as you can do in 8 mins... turns out 8 mins is a hell of a long time...
> 
> Lol, think i picked 60 or 80kg, but was battered, single/double reps in no time, rerack and cry...


**** squatting for 8 minutes!

I'm lucky having a few people who I can train with that really kick my ****, we once did a walking lunge one see who faceplanted first. Was meant to be 4 lengths of the gym, turned into about 15 before he gave up first 

EDIT; this wasnt Scott BTW before he see's it and tries to kill me off next week lol


----------



## Sambuca

Haha epic


----------



## Suprakill4

68 reps in one set on 60kg squats. Not heavy i know but Jesus that sounds a lot. A probably heart attack for me, I'm shattered tying my show laces.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 68 reps in one set on 60kg squats. Not heavy i know but Jesus that sounds a lot. A probably heart attack for me, I'm shattered tying my show laces.


I called 60kg probably should of gone heavier as would've been a better challenge completing in like 4-5 sets. It was much harder than it should be though, felt really heavy once lactic acid burn kicked in. Had to grind a few by the end


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I called 60kg probably should of gone heavier as would've been a better challenge completing in like 4-5 sets. It was much harder than it should be though, felt really heavy once lactic acid burn kicked in. Had to grind a few by the end


What benefit do you see from doing a crazy high rep set like this. I've always been traditional in that heavy lifting is best for muscle growth even though I know that's not necessarily true b


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> What benefit do you see from doing a crazy high rep set like this. I've always been traditional in that heavy lifting is best for muscle growth even though I know that's not necessarily true b


I would have preferred it to be done over 4-5 sets then the last couple would have been 10r failure sets. It wasn't in my plan (should have been 2x10 walking lunges) more of a test for my training partner and some enjoyment. Although it did rape me after all the earlier heavy work in the session!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah more than one way to skin a cat eh.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Legs seldom respond to heavy weight without reps
> 
> Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is noted hugely in legs! Most top pros built legs with 50+ rep sets so did Tom Blackman Tom platz Paul demayo and most quadzilla guys
> 
> Myofibril hypertrophy is usually reserved for type x heavy fibres and with the biomechanically advantageous machines and joint angels most low rep lower body lifting is done by glutes hips and lower back
> 
> Nice work will.


Mate I just saw "dutchscott" has commented and thought awww **** I'm gna get a rollicking for going off plan haha!

It was good and oddly enough like you said the load was pure legs didn't wear a belt and no lower back pump, which is rare for me. Don't usually hit something not on plan but he was asking for it


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Legs seldom respond to heavy weight without reps
> 
> Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is noted hugely in legs! Most top pros built legs with 50+ rep sets so did Tom Blackman Tom platz Paul demayo and most quadzilla guys
> 
> Myofibril hypertrophy is usually reserved for type x heavy fibres and with the biomechanically advantageous machines and joint angels most low rep lower body lifting is done by glutes hips and lower back
> 
> Nice work will.


Fcuk me is that even English. Lots of words i have never seen nor understand what they mean but I think I get the jist of what your saying - high reps for legs is goooood. Mine just seem to respond to any type of training I can't say I've ever noticed a difference in heavy or high rep and have done long periods on both.

Suppose the little quad year might not have happened on higher reps than high weight.....


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk me is that even English. Lots of words i have never seen nor understand what they mean but I think I get the jist of what your saying - high reps for legs is goooood. Mine just seem to respond to any type of training I can't say I've ever noticed a difference in heavy or high rep and have done long periods on both.
> 
> Suppose the little quad year might not have happened on higher reps than high weight.....


Before I've always trained mine high rep quads, lower rep heavy weight hamstrings. You 100% still have to smash legs with heavy weight though, this was done earlier with leg presses and the heavier squats first. But high rep finisher to fry anything left!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Before I've always trained mine high rep quads, lower rep heavy weight hamstrings. You 100% still have to smash legs with heavy weight though, this was done earlier with leg presses and the heavier squats first. But high rep finisher to fry anything left!


Sounds good mate. I'm hoping my hamstrings grow one day, they suck compared to quads. Calves sh1t too.


----------



## Dagman72

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. I'm hoping my hamstrings grow one day, they suck compared to quads. Calves sh1t too.


hit hams before quads or do them on seperate days. Do 50 rep calve raises - will grow then.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. I'm hoping my hamstrings grow one day, they suck compared to quads. Calves sh1t too.


Can never have hamstrings that are too big!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> hit hams before quads or do them on seperate days. Do 50 rep calve raises - will grow then.


That used to be my order ham curls then squats after reading John Meadows articles. I wish Scott only made me do 50 rep calve raises, usually like 200reps per super/giant sets + stretching


----------



## Suprakill4

Dagman72 said:


> hit hams before quads or do them on seperate days. Do 50 rep calve raises - will grow then.


Yes jim has put hamstrings first in the workout now and calves is about 300 reps at the minute in total. And growing well.


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> That used to be my order ham curls then squats after reading John Meadows articles. I wish Scott only made me do 50 rep calve raises, usually like 200reps per super/giant sets + stretching


i do 2 sets of 50 seated and the same for standing. Such fun!


----------



## biglbs

Never see many skiers with little legs or pursuit cyclists!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Never see many skiers with little legs or pursuit cyclists!


Agreed pursuit/sprint cyclists quads are insane!

Good news about the ticker boss :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Db presses - upto 50kgx4

Upright row (slight form tweak)

Run the rack side laterals - 20,15,10,6,6(partials) short rest then back through from heaviest to lightest

BNP - slow negatives with a pause at bottom

Right shoulder has been giving me some pain so was pleased to get through this without too much discomfort, run the rack laterals SUCK DICK. They were really tough and the BNP at the end was a good finisher. Was meant to hit calves but only managed to stretch them out, both are so tight and sore still from training them with Scott Wednesday. Full weekend of rest


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed pursuit/sprint cyclists quads are insane!
> 
> Good news about the ticker boss :thumbup1:


Thanks mate ,just gotta sort out blood sugar then i am offfffff..


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders;
> 
> Db presses - upto 50kgx4
> 
> Upright row (slight form tweak)
> 
> Run the rack side laterals - 20,15,10,6,6(partials) short rest then back through from heaviest to lightest
> 
> BNP - slow negatives with a pause at bottom
> 
> Right shoulder has been giving me some pain so was pleased to get through this without too much discomfort, run the rack laterals SUCK DICK. They were really tough and the BNP at the end was a good finisher. Was meant to hit calves but only managed to stretch them out, both are so tight and sore still from training them with Scott Wednesday. Full weekend of rest


nice


----------



## CJ

Good to see you doing well alan


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders;
> 
> Db presses - upto 50kgx4
> 
> Upright row (slight form tweak)
> 
> Run the rack side laterals - 20,15,10,6,6(partials) short rest then back through from heaviest to lightest
> 
> BNP - slow negatives with a pause at bottom
> 
> Right shoulder has been giving me some pain so was pleased to get through this without too much discomfort, run the rack laterals SUCK DICK. They were really tough and the BNP at the end was a good finisher. Was meant to hit calves but only managed to stretch them out, both are so tight and sore still from training them with Scott Wednesday. Full weekend of rest


Great stuff Will.

Keep it up! Weeks/Days/Minutes till comp??!!??!?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great stuff Will.
> 
> Keep it up! Weeks/Days/Minutes till comp??!!??!?


21 weeks mate! Diet will start March 10th at 16 weeks out


----------



## Suprakill4

I had the 5 x drop set on db laterals my last routine and its killer aint it!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I had the 5 x drop set on db laterals my last routine and its killer aint it!!!!!


Yeeeeea real tough mate, pump is painful! Amazing how heavy it makes the pink dumbells feel at the end


----------



## Bad Alan

leg doms today are retarded, struggling to get up and down the stairs and off the toilet haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yeeeeea real tough mate, pump is painful! Amazing how heavy it makes the pink dumbells feel at the end


Yeah when on the 7.5kg bells at the end I feel like such a d1ck with how much I'm struggling lol. But hoodie off and boom, delts FULL of blood. Pumps them to crazy levels eh.


----------



## Dagman72

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah when on the 7.5kg bells at the end I feel like such a d1ck with how much I'm struggling lol. But hoodie off and boom, delts FULL of blood. Pumps them to crazy levels eh.


i go down to 5kg, what do you guys start on and are the heavies partials or full rom?


----------



## Suprakill4

Dagman72 said:


> i go down to 5kg, what do you guys start on and are the heavies partials or full rom?


At the minute I'm doing 22.5 on seated but standing I THINK I started on the 25's or 30's and rom is so arms are straight out from shoulders.


----------



## Suprakill4

Nope I was wrong. Started on 22.5's and done 15 reps on the last log of that particular workout routine.


----------



## Guest

dutch_scott said:


> U do straight arm laterals with 25kg or 30kg?
> 
> This I gotta see on video! That's insane strong!


I've got to see it too! Never seen anybody do that weight straight arm without swinging it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> i go down to 5kg, what do you guys start on and are the heavies partials or full rom?


Last set of 6 were partial raises mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> U do straight arm laterals with 25kg or 30kg?
> 
> This I gotta see on video! That's insane strong!


My arms arnt straight. Have always done them without arms being straight and my delts grow quicker than any other body part for me so i stick to what works for me.


----------



## Suprakill4

And my post straight said j was wrong, it was 22.5's not 30's.


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> My arms arnt straight. Have always done them without arms being straight and my delts grow quicker than any other body part for me so i stick to what works for me.


Fair play mate.

I'm the same slow straight arm cable laterals work best for me and could do 30kg at my strongest.

With a dumbbell however I'm down @ around 18/20. I'm a stickler for form so its straight arm only for me.

Remember Johnny Jackson doing 45s, just swinging them up with elbows at 45 degrees, I doubt he built his delts up doing that though most certainly just for the camera.


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk strict side raising 30s lmao!


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> My thoughts exactly! Ah I love the net


I have read a few of the big boys on here raising 30-40s! Surely that can't be any benefit unless your swinging the weight up and contract the muscle momentarily at the top and fight the weight on way down?

The medial delt surely doesn't need that sort of weight?


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> Alan's upto 99.5 so15'10 so that morning 16st isastones throw away
> 
> He's growing super fast and is not on cycle


Is he running gh/peps/slin?


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> Yes a modified low dose protocol , his first ,


Cool, of all three?


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Alan's upto 99.5 so15'10 so that morning 16st isastones throw away
> 
> He's growing super fast and is not on cycle


B4atard!!


----------



## Dagman72

he is growing well, any idea what weight class your aiming for comp. He is doing a comp this year?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> B4atard!!


A big fat watery 99.5kg


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> he is growing well, any idea what weight class your aiming for comp. He is doing a comp this year?


Bottom end inter u90's or squeeze classics (83kg for me) I think mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Back today;

10 sets pull ups/chin ups - various grips loved these

Wide pulldowns

Underhand pulldowns - great move

Close grip pulldowns

Rear delt DB laterals

Face pulls

In and out quickly great basic workout and I'm knackered, that one's gonna hurt tomorrow !!!!

Chest tomorrow with the mighty flying Dutch man


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Uh 10 sets weighted I hope young man


Do you REALLY have to ask !?!?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Incline hammer press (+band resistance) - upto 3pl + bands

Flat BB press - worked up in 5's to 90kg + band tension (70kg at top)

Cable Inc flyes - sets of 10-15

Inc DB press - upto 40kgx10+forced

Pec deck - high and low handle supersets 20/20 reps

Pullovers

Pushups - about 8 failure sets with minimal rest

Band stretches and presses to finish

Loved the band presses on hammer and flat, really hard work. Greeeeeaaaatttt session again, alpha gun showdown tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Taylor25

Looking good Alan i just seen the pics on Dutch's thread seems like things are going really well mate! Impressive lifts 160 flat BB press is unreal!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Looking good Alan i just seen the pics on Dutch's thread seems like things are going really well mate! Impressive lifts 160 flat BB press is unreal!!!


cheers mate, things are good atm hitting pbs and diet is spot on. Pressing has never been my forte but its getting better !

How's things with you?


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Looking good Alan i just seen the pics on Dutch's thread seems like things are going really well mate! Impressive lifts 160 flat BB press is unreal!!!


cheers mate, things are good atm hitting pbs and diet is spot on. Pressing has never been my forte but its getting better !

How's things with you?


----------



## Taylor25

Bad Alan said:


> cheers mate, things are good atm hitting pbs and diet is spot on. Pressing has never been my forte but its getting better !
> 
> How's things with you?


Not so good really mate been ****ing about & letting Scott down really! Upped my game this week need to get back at it!

I'm

Just gonna try and keep my head down and get in with its I've just been a greedy bastard and having food binges!


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Not so good really mate been ****ing about & letting Scott down really! Upped my game this week need to get back at it!
> 
> I'm
> 
> Just gonna try and keep my head down and get in with its I've just been a greedy bastard and having food binges!


Any reason for them, added stresses etc?

Think of it as just a short period of your life for 100% dedication as in the grand scheme of things what is 10,15 or 20 weeks of pain


----------



## Taylor25

Too true mate I've spoken to Scott and been open and honest if I f**k up this time I'm not gonna waste his time anymore! That said I'm desperate to get results and earn his respect back, sorry for hijacking your thread anyway buddy!

You boys having a meet up anytime soon I'm up in Sunderland but Manc is only a couple of hours away!


----------



## Taylor25

No added stress I think having the odd joint has been my problem tbh!


----------



## reza85

What wats this I'm herring about 160kg bench


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Too true mate I've spoken to Scott and been open and honest if I f**k up this time I'm not gonna waste his time anymore! That said I'm desperate to get results and earn his respect back, sorry for hijacking your thread anyway buddy!
> 
> You boys having a meet up anytime soon I'm up in Sunderland but Manc is only a couple of hours away!


Good attitude pal, no point hiding it. Feel free for discussion/comment anytime mate not a hi-jack at all.

Yea end of this month I think in Leeds, anyone who wants to get the train to Leeds I can collect and drive from there, food and gym is close by train station.


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Too true mate I've spoken to Scott and been open and honest if I f**k up this time I'm not gonna waste his time anymore! That said I'm desperate to get results and earn his respect back, sorry for hijacking your thread anyway buddy!
> 
> You boys having a meet up anytime soon I'm up in Sunderland but Manc is only a couple of hours away!


Good attitude pal, no point hiding it. Feel free for discussion/comment anytime mate not a hi-jack at all.

Yea end of this month I think in Leeds, anyone who wants to get the train to Leeds I can collect and drive from there, food and gym is close by train station.


----------



## Taylor25

Bad Alan said:


> Good attitude pal, no point hiding it. Feel free for discussion/comment anytime mate not a hi-jack at all.
> 
> Yea end of this month I think in Leeds, anyone who wants to get the train to Leeds I can collect and drive from there, food and gym is close by train station.


What's the dates mate I look into the train but Ill probably just drive Leeds is only 1 1/2 from me


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> What wats this I'm herring about 160kg bench


Wasn't 160 free weight was 160 with band tension mate so not all way through movement. I reckon that'd be about my 1rm. I cgbp 145*5 couple of weeks back. Scott thinks it'd be more but I'm skeptical 

Looking good in your new avi you big cnut, how's training, diet etc??


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> What's the dates mate I look into the train but Ill probably just drive Leeds is only 1 1/2 from me


Not set in stone yet pal, I'm seeing the dutch one tomorrow so will get things cleared up then everyone can get sorted!


----------



## Taylor25

Bad Alan said:


> Not set in stone yet pal, I'm seeing the dutch one tomorrow so will get things cleared up then everyone can get sorted!


Cool let me know mate be good to train with you lot!


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Cool let me know mate be good to train with you lot!


It'll be a good day, last one was cool and be great if everyone can make it !


----------



## Taylor25

Bad Alan said:


> It'll be a good day, last one was cool and be great if everyone can make it !


I don't work weekend anymore and aslong as its isn't the weekend of the 1st march for the mrs birthday ill be there. You boys will show me up mind but ill learn loads from you.


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Wasn't 160 free weight was 160 with band tension mate so not all way through movement. I reckon that'd be about my 1rm. I cgbp 145*5 couple of weeks back. Scott thinks it'd be more but I'm skeptical
> 
> Looking good in your new avi you big cnut, how's training, diet etc??


LOL good lighting !

Got lean got big then fat, gone get lean/small then blast for summer get big be happy days lol :lol:


----------



## reza85

if you ever around london pm me it will be nice to train again


----------



## loganator

Think you got some potential there Alan .....

keep it up mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Think you got some potential there Alan .....
> 
> keep it up mate !


Cheers big laaaaaad bit on the "soft" side atm but not too worried, in full on gaining mode 

Looking good in your newest pic's, good change from your first lot even after 3 weeks mate. Massive wheel's, need to get a tan on them though ! :laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Al would easily push up 180kg he's modest he blasts up 145 close grip and that was constant tension


One day.....


----------



## Bad Alan

Arm day;

DB curls

Overhead extensions - 60kgx 7-8+forced

Inc curl machine

Overhead cable machine

Tri pushdowns (variation) superset BB curls

DB curl using scott bench

Overhead single arm DB ext

Reverse pushdowns

Reverse BB curls with fat gripz - used fat and extreme version with a hold after rep failure

BB wrist curls with fat gripz - same used fat and extreme

Done and dusted was a heavy workout day with alot of constant tension moves, another good workout in the bag


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh yea and @dutch_scott ****ing battered me on arms anything isolation he is strong on, just getting back into compounds and re-awakening stabilizer muscles etc then I'm sure he'll be battering me on them aswell !


----------



## Dagman72

reza85 said:


> if you ever around london pm me it will be nice to train again


x2 to that.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!

Leg ext - stack x20,15,10+forced

Squats - upto 180kgx3

Partial leg press

Ham curls superset

Lunges - did single leg in smith

Calves - RAPED !

Tough tough session felt/feeling really sick still, VERY nearly broke my training partner today after the partial leg presses. He had cold sweats, pale and seeing spots. TBF took 10 minutes rest and finished well, dammit


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day!
> 
> Leg ext - stack x20,15,10+forced
> 
> Squats - upto 180kgx3
> 
> Partial leg press
> 
> Ham curls superset
> 
> Lunges - did single leg in smith
> 
> Calves - RAPED !
> 
> Tough tough session felt/feeling really sick still, VERY nearly broke my training partner today after the partial leg presses. He had cold sweats, pale and seeing spots. TBF took 10 minutes rest and finished well, dammit


What do you mean by partial leg presses mate?

And what you reckon your 1rm is on squats? 180x3 is sick, especially after extensions lol good session!


----------



## Sambuca

See you Tomoz mate ;-) what's your shoulder finisher or u keeping it secret until the end boom :2guns:


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> What do you mean by partial leg presses mate?
> 
> And what you reckon your 1rm is on squats? 180x3 is sick, especially after extensions lol good session!


Literally top half of movement mate, keep focus on quads more with constant tension. Did 3x15-20 then 1x4-6.

No idea on 1rm never done one with squats, starts to really crush my shoulder area at this weight and beat me up badly so doubt too much more. Would struggle out of the bottom.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> See you Tomoz mate ;-) what's your shoulder finisher or u keeping it secret until the end boom :2guns:


IDK what session we will do yet mate, finisher is simple and one of Scott's. Looking forward to it, going to get shown up by big bad pressing machine @liam0810 for sure !


----------



## Sambuca

Haha , well up for anything except chest as mine is still ****ed


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Haha , well up for anything except chest as mine is still ****ed


Shoulder's for sure just don't know which routine


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulder's for sure just don't know which routine


How about:

Seated smith press to nose

Standing db laterals

Bent over rears

Upright rows

Machine press drop sets

100 rep shrugs


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How about:
> 
> Seated smith press to nose
> 
> Standing db laterals
> 
> Bent over rears
> 
> Upright rows
> 
> Machine press drop sets
> 
> 100 rep shrugs


SOLD, that your most recent one? DB laterals we can do "run the rack" style to **** Sam up


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> SOLD, that your most recent one? DB laterals we can do "run the rack" style to **** Sam up


No mate just thought it up!


----------



## Taylor25

Yes for me


----------



## Bad Alan

Good for me, time?

Saturday 23rd Feb in Leeds, anyone who wants to take train can be picked up otherwise PM me for gym postcode.

@Taylor25 @Sambuca @Got2getlean @liam0810 @ditz @Superhorse @Fatboy80

Missed anyone?


----------



## ditz

I'll see what I can do pal!


----------



## Taylor25

I've got a feeling not sticking to plan recently is going to come back & bite me here. I'm ready to be shown up by you lot!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Good for me, time?
> 
> Saturday 23rd Feb in Leeds, anyone who wants to take train can be picked up otherwise PM me for gym postcode.
> 
> @Taylor25 @Sambuca @Got2getlean @liam0810 @ditz @Superhorse @Fatboy80
> 
> Missed anyone?


Go on then i'll have a bit of this


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> I've got a feeling not sticking to plan recently is going to come back & bite me here. I'm ready to be shown up by you lot!!!


Don't think like that, everyone I've met is sound. There to train and eat !


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Go on then i'll have a bit of this


You'll be down with Scott anyway and you don't want to miss a nando's


----------



## Got2getlean

Put my name down I'll be there


----------



## Taylor25

Bad Alan said:


> Don't think like that, everyone I've met is sound. There to train and eat !


I'm only joking mate I'm looking forward to it I'm a newbie at this game still really so much to learn from you lot can't wait!


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> I'll see what I can do pal!


Cool, get train if it's easier can collect from station it's like 10 mins from the gym and food !


----------



## Taylor25

We doing nandos after I can pop my cheery never had 1


----------



## Bad Alan

Got2getlean said:


> Put my name down I'll be there


Goooooood man !


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> We doing nandos after I can pop my cheery never had 1


For sure it's close by !


----------



## Got2getlean

Bad Alan said:


> Goooooood man !


Ya man !

Would also like a lift in your passion wagon Leeds is a mission from me fck driving


----------



## Bad Alan

Got2getlean said:


> Ya man !
> 
> Would also like a lift in your passion wagon Leeds is a mission from me fck driving


Not a problem mate anyone can get picked up its near to gym.


----------



## ditz

You convinced me at the thought of nandos lol.... I'll tap the boss up tomorrow for the day off!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> You'll be down with Scott anyway and you don't want to miss a nando's


Can't miss a nandos!


----------



## Superhorse

I'd be keen guys, will check trains when I get to work

But first

LEG DAY


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Good for me, time?
> 
> Saturday 23rd Feb in Leeds, anyone who wants to take train can be picked up otherwise PM me for gym postcode.
> 
> @Taylor25 @Sambuca @Got2getlean @liam0810 @ditz @Superhorse @Fatboy80
> 
> Missed anyone?


Bugger, I'm on holiday in Cornwall then, will have to do the one after.


----------



## Taylor25

What time would it be guys just looking at trains now??


----------



## Taylor25

Taylor25 said:


> What time would it be guys just looking at trains now??


Trains out £72 return it'll be cheaper driving. If anyone is travelling north and needs a lift let me know Ill be travelling down from Sunderland!


----------



## Superhorse

Feb 23rd right?

Obviously I'll be in London in March as I'm always here!


----------



## Taylor25

Yea mate the 23rd!


----------



## Bad Alan

Taylor25 said:


> Yea mate the 23rd!


Probably meet about 12 mate I'd have thought


----------



## Taylor25

Bad Alan said:


> Probably meet about 12 mate I'd have thought


Ideal im looking forward to it


----------



## ditz

I'm thinking I'll just drive.. Gonna be a long day, 3.5hr each way.. But it's even longer than that by train lol

Provided works ok then we're good to go!


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> I'm thinking I'll just drive.. Gonna be a long day, 3.5hr each way.. But it's even longer than that by train lol
> 
> Provided works ok then we're good to go!


Good man, it'll be worth it


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Smith presses to nose - sets of 6

DB laterals - run the rack style

Low pulley upright rows

Rear delt on pec-deck

Machine press - rest paused set

BB shrugs - 100 reps rest paused to 100 reps

Good workout, laterals are killer.

@liam0810 - Big and lean ummmmm CHECK ! @Sambuca - Most improved, looking good hard work paying off !


----------



## Sambuca

Enjoyed today mate, epic session gonna try keep that intensity by my self. Got a lot of catching up to you and Liam bigs ****ers lol.

Cheers again for lifts.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Enjoyed today mate, epic session gonna try keep that intensity by my self. Got a lot of catching up to you and Liam bigs ****ers lol.
> 
> Cheers again for lifts.


Time, consistency and sticking to a well formulated plan is all it takes mate. No worries flew back hardly any traffic aswell !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders;
> 
> Smith presses to nose - sets of 6
> 
> DB laterals - run the rack style
> 
> Low pulley upright rows
> 
> Rear delt on pec-deck
> 
> Machine press - rest paused set
> 
> BB shrugs - 100 reps rest paused to 100 reps
> 
> Good workout, laterals are killer.
> 
> @liam0810 - Big and lean ummmmm CHECK ! @Sambuca - Most improved, looking good hard work paying off !


Enjoyed the workout but it was like training with two vampires, both of them are that white they're nearly see through haha!

Will is looking big and Sam has done well gaining 3 stone and is on the right path to get bigger. Was impressed with Sam as he we pushed him and he managed everything we did.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Enjoyed the workout but it was like training with two vampires, both of them are that white they're nearly see through haha!
> 
> Will is looking big and Sam has done well gaining 3 stone and is on the right path to get bigger. Was impressed with Sam as he we pushed him and he managed everything we did.


I got some mt2 so when my bac water decides to turn up ill be black like you haha


----------



## Sambuca

dutch_scott said:


> Good work team #teamalpha


Shame you weren't there! Have a nice weekend with the little one


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Good work team #teamalpha


Legs legs legs


----------



## Bad Alan

New training split is in, frequency upped on all bodyparts.

Bodyweight this morning 101kg dead, slin is piling the lbs on


----------



## flinty90

going well bro... keep it up.

i on the other hand seemnto be struggling for.last 3 days. the fat man in me is deffo fighting back lol...


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> going well bro... keep it up.
> 
> i on the other hand seemnto be struggling for.last 3 days. the fat man in me is deffo fighting back lol...


Training etc seemed to be going good in your journal? I saw you'd had the odd digestive or wagon wheel 

I know the inner fatty well mate, as soon as I start to get ill or have bad news etc all I crave is crap food. Having working away hanging over your head can't be helping, only thing you can do is try to better yourself tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> New training split is in, frequency upped on all bodyparts.
> 
> Bodyweight this morning 101kg dead, slin is piling the lbs on


101kg, Might see if I can race down to meet you before you start cutting. Was 102.8kg before being ill, now 106.5kg, but that'll come off mega fast...

You still bulking for 4-5 more weeks?


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Training etc seemed to be going good in your journal? I saw you'd had the odd digestive or wagon wheel
> 
> I know the inner fatty well mate, as soon as I start to get ill or have bad news etc all I crave is crap food. Having working away hanging over your head can't be helping, only thing you can do is try to better yourself tomorrow.


Training is going well mate no doubt about it. just last few days diet has been rubbish... i will screw it down from tomorrow mate but it goes to show that the fat cnut is still there and will be fighting me all the way !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Training is going well mate no doubt about it. just last few days diet has been rubbish... i will screw it down from tomorrow mate but it goes to show that the fat cnut is still there and will be fighting me all the way !!!


I know this too mate, he is always there in the background! The sneaky fat ****er


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> 101kg, Might see if I can race down to meet you before you start cutting. Was 102.8kg before being ill, now 106.5kg, but that'll come off mega fast...
> 
> You still bulking for 4-5 more weeks?


Yep that will come straight back off no doubt when you're back in routine and in the gym/doing cardio.

Start prep 3 weeks today ahhhhhh


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Yep that will come straight back off no doubt when you're back in routine and in the gym/doing cardio.
> 
> Start prep 3 weeks today ahhhhhh


Haha, so 3 more weeks of bulking, might take you to 102-103kg...

I can get below that in 3 weeks, then I can start calling you a chubster...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, so 3 more weeks of bulking, might take you to 102-103kg...
> 
> I can get below that in 3 weeks, then I can start calling you a chubster...


Haha goal set for yourself, get lighter than Will before prep starts


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Haha goal set for yourself, get lighter than Will before prep starts


It's on, and would be easy as my T3 had arrived, not running DNP without it.

To be fair, I don't need the DNP to drop this amount of weight, but would be nice to smash in the weight loss fast and then get bulking. Want 20"+ guns...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> It's on, and would be easy as my T3 had arrived, not running DNP without it.
> 
> To be fair, I don't need the DNP to drop this amount of weight, but would be nice to smash in the weight loss fast and then get bulking. Want 20"+ guns...


yep after lean you'll be gtg just keep the bulk lean-ish. Your a bb'er now not a powerlifter 

T3 arrived yea?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> yep after lean you'll be gtg just keep the bulk lean-ish. Your a bb'er now not a powerlifter
> 
> T3 arrived yea?


I wrote that wrong, no T3 as of yet.

Might have to up my tren to 6g per week to get the fat loss effects from that instead... good idea yea?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> I wrote that wrong, no T3 as of yet.
> 
> Might have to up my tren to 6g per week to get the fat loss effects from that instead... good idea yea?


DO IT !


----------



## Craig660

Hey mate, just wondering when you will be introducing jabbing your biceps with synthol


----------



## Bad Alan

Craig660 said:


> Hey mate, just wondering when you will be introducing jabbing your biceps with synthol


On with it mate, they are a weak point still. Think I need to be filling triceps up more though


----------



## Bad Alan

Craig660 said:


> Hey mate, just wondering when you will be introducing jabbing your biceps with synthol


Still look fairly natural too which is a bonus :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

You really using synthol Will?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You really using synthol Will?


Don't be ****ing daft lol 

I had an argument with someone in another thread about it's use for pro's/olympia competitors. Some idiot made a claim it has no place or use in BB'ing and is cheating which IMO is incorrect for select few.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Don't be ****ing daft lol
> 
> I had an argument with someone in another thread about it's use for pro's/olympia competitors. Some idiot made a claim it has no place or use in BB'ing and is cheating which IMO is incorrect for select few.


Ah right thought so mate. And I agree, has its place and can be used to great effect.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Close that arm angle mate! Posing al la Francis
> 
> Show off them guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big changes for u and Liam lets reign the offseason in


Oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii don't come in here and out gun me Mr Francis 

Not hard TBF lol, looking forward to the upped frequency and bringing up the pea shooters !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Eliminate all goals! You have grown so much your gonna do so well ! I totally believe in u


Consistency is king, one day at a time !


----------



## RACK

Lookin big and solid there mate!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Lookin big and solid there mate!!!


Cheers Rackster, I don't think any of us are ever happy though! I'm certainly not 

Get your big gay bum to Leeds on the 23rd for a session and some food btw !


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day;

Inc BB - 100kgx8,8,8

Very high Inc DB

Close grip weighted dips - heavy 6's

Standing laterals

Calves 6x20 two excercises

Love the layout of new sessions and would have been great except strained my rotator in right shoulder first set. Really painful so left it at 100kg for all sets and probably should have stopped TBF but being stubborn. The high Inc DB presses were agony aswell, dips and laterals didn't bother it at all. In a fair amount of pain now, not happy it's been irritating for a while but finally gone tonight :cursing:


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Rackster, I don't think any of us are ever happy though! I'm certainly not
> 
> Get your big gay bum to Leeds on the 23rd for a session and some food btw !


My big gay anus is in newcastle on the 23rd mate or I'd be over


----------



## Taylor25

RACK said:


> My big gay anus is in newcastle on the 23rd mate or I'd be over


You having a night out on the toon Rack? Thats my neck of the woods decent night out


----------



## liam0810

Just found out I might not be able to do 23rd as have a friend coming to stay!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> My big gay anus is in newcastle on the 23rd mate or I'd be over


Noooooo we need you :death:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Noooooo we need you :death:


I know mate I really want to be there but been meaning to have her up here for a while. I'll try and put her off to the weekend after. If not ill have to get myself to London for the one in march


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Just found out I might not be able to do 23rd as have a friend coming to stay!


Is this a sick joke? Because I insulted Man Utd? Or a horrendous case of hoe's before bro's?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Is this a sick joke? Because I insulted Man Utd? Or a horrendous case of hoe's before bro's?


Hahaha no mate its not a joke and I know I know I'd be giving anyone grief and would usually palm a girl off but she's coming up from London. Will see what time her train is. If its afternoon ill come if we are training at 11ish


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha no mate its not a joke and I know I know I'd be giving anyone grief and would usually palm a girl off but she's coming up from London. Will see what time her train is. If its afternoon ill come if we are training at 11ish


Rating 0-10 of said girl coming up?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Rating 0-10 of said girl coming up?


She's that Frenchie! I'd say a 7.


----------



## flinty90

Hey mate just letting you know i think these pro grips are fcukin brilliant . good find mate thanks have some reps X


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> She's that Frenchie! I'd say a 7.


vous êtes pardonné alors


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate just letting you know i think these pro grips are fcukin brilliant . good find mate thanks have some reps X


No worries mate! Not full on gym gloves so you can keep your pride and have nice soft hands


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ouch not even a new bird #repeat


Don't you start saying anything about birds after some of the soppy sh1t you come out with!


----------



## Bad Alan

Struggled through to a paltry 9 !! They were big and syrup, lemon and sugar LOADED 

@dutch_scott


----------



## Bad Alan

Was after my 7th meal of the day for dessert too !

(trying to justify pathetic attempt at man v food!)


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> I'm ****ing livid u total **** pussy ****er **** ****ing ****


Hahahaha dammit, leash was off and FAILED


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> **** **** ****er ****er **** fanny piece of norther cock ****ing **** stabbing messy runt


Oi you sweaty little posh cord jacket wearing southern fairy public schoolboy, get sky channel 305 on Rosie Huntington is out to play #distraction


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day;

Wide grip weighted chins - 6x6

Straight BB curls - upto 55kgx6

Hammer curls

Lying hamstring curls - 5x5

SLDL - high reps

Seated ham curls - 3x15

Adductor machine

Fat gripz wrist curls

POOPED! Good workout and my rotator cuff held out fine on chin's, have to see how it is for push day 2 at end of the week but I'm icing and smashing the ibuprofen back. Fingers crossed! Upped my post workout slin slightly to see how it goes, been fine so far and still on the low side.


----------



## Bad Alan

Quads;

Safety bar squats - 150,170,180kgx6,6,5

Leg press narrow stance - 5,6,7pl per side x fail

Hack squats - 3pl per side x 12,10

Walking lunges

Hamstrings were abit stiff from yesterdays workout still, had to move session's round to train push tomorrow with Scott. Really good session again looking forward to squats next week already with fresh hamstrings. Safety squat bar BEST invention ever makes squatting a joy, regular BB squats beat my shoulders to hell.


----------



## ditz

I'm the same with bb squats mate.. Can do them, but shoulder flexibility is awful..

I'm definitely a fully paid up member of the cant scratch own ar*e club


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> I'm the same with bb squats mate.. Can do them, but shoulder flexibility is awful..
> 
> I'm definitely a fully paid up member of the cant scratch own ar*e club


Just ordered one for my home gym great piece of kit, shame they are £270 lol. Might even take it to the gym I use that doesn't have one and leave it there, makes me not dread squatting and saves 20minutes shoulder warm up just so I can get my arms behind the bar


----------



## Bad Alan

Push2:

Top head press - upto 115kgx5

CGBP - upto 100kgx12

Cable lateral raises

Incline flyes - triple RP

Cable flyes - deep stretch high reps

Overhead EZ bar extension

Roator cuff held out surprisingly well I thought I'd have to do the overhead pressing alot lighter but managed to get some good work in on it. Should be much better by next week, loving increased frequency still got a pull session to do on Sunday. Night of rest, going to comedian Russel Kane's after party tomorrow night MUST NOT DRINK 

Bodyweight upto 102.1kg this morning.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> U cud be an in shape 17st pre prep do not destroy this growth phase with complacency


Won't do I'll be out from after I've eaten my last meal and on the diet coke's all night


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Won't do I'll be out from after I've eaten my last meal and on the *coke* all night


This is not going to help you bulk, will be up all night mate.

Training is looking awesome dude, 102.1kg too, nice nice!

Dropped to 105kg for me, so 1.8kg down. Will drop really fast in next few days though. Imagine 103kg by next weekend.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> This is not going to help you bulk, will be up all night mate.
> 
> Training is looking awesome dude, 102.1kg too, nice nice!
> 
> Dropped to 105kg for me, so 1.8kg down. Will drop really fast in next few days though. Imagine 103kg by next weekend.


Ha I'll be off that stuff tonight can't do with the fatburning


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull2;

Db rows - upto 85kgx11right 12left

Behind back shrugs - upto 200kgx10

Machine rows - 2 off stack x 6+forced+partials

Incline curls

Cable preacher - triple drop sets

Forearm set - fat and extreme fat grips;

reverse curls both grips, wrist curls pronated and supinated grip all back to back

Fat grip chins (Scott you bastard)

Good low volume workout forearms were painfully pumped at end, fat grips highly recommended to finish off with !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Didnt know u got 11
> 
> Beat me on everything but chins dammit
> 
> Next time punk!
> 
> We need a 100kg dumbell these mortal ones r too light


Ahhh I don't like this talk constantly watching my back now 

You dicked me on arms aswell so you can have that!

Wed's is a chin based workout so you will have your glory no doubt.


----------



## Bad Alan

Push1;

Inc BB - 105kgx8,8,8

60* inc DB

Close grip weighted dips

Standing side laterals

Calves 6 sets 20 reps 2 excercises

Rotator held out well today and is pretty much back to just normal pain.


----------



## Suprakill4

105kg 3 x 8. Great lifting there!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 105kg 3 x 8. Great lifting there!!!


Trying shoulder has been dodgy but held out fine, catching you up !


----------



## Suprakill4

Overtook me already. No way I could do 105 for three sets. One heavy set n I'm done on the next!


----------



## liam0810

What did you do to your rotator mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> What did you do to your rotator mate?


Just a strain I think mate on first set of Inc BB last week, couldn't train hard on it all last week. Ice, ice, ice rest and a **** load of ibuprofen and it's back to just regular shoulder pain now and hopefully all's good !


----------



## Sambuca

Hope it heals up. Would any peps help?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> How it heals up. Would any peps help?


Not as much as top quality pharma GH :whistling:

But that's hard to get and you have to know a proper dodgy bastard to get a good price.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Not as much as top quality pharma GH :whistling:
> 
> But that's hard to get and you have to know a proper dodgy bastard to get a good price.


Haha ye if only. I was thinking of using some tb500 for my rhomboid as it reduces inflammation. Hgh better?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Haha ye if only. I was thinking of using some tb500 for my rhomboid as it reduces inflammation. High better?


No idea mate best off having a word with the big man


----------



## ditz

Mate closer to the end of the week, can you sort me out some details etc for leeds?

Muchos gracias..

Oh and if you could get a little bit weaker between now and then, would also be nice


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Mate closer to the end of the week, can you sort me out some details etc for leeds?
> 
> Muchos gracias..
> 
> Oh and if you could get a little bit weaker between now and then, would also be nice


Are you driving mate?


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> Are you driving mate?


Yeah, can't hack the trains lol


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Yeah, can't hack the trains lol


I'll pm you the postcode when at computer mate


----------



## ditz

Thanks mate, and a time


----------



## liam0810

I'm coming now Saturday you lucky boys


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm coming now Saturday you lucky boys


Never been happier than I am right now ........ :yawn:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Never been happier than I am right now ........ :yawn:


Cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Not as much as top quality pharma GH :whistling:
> 
> But that's hard to get and you have to know a proper dodgy bastard to get a good price.


Is this him.......


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Is this him.......
> 
> View attachment 111493


He's a bit taller than Del Boy


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> He's a bit taller than Del Boy


i doubt it haha


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> He's a bit taller than Del Boy


Trigger......


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Trigger......
> 
> View attachment 111498


Shorter than Trigger


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull1;

Chins - upto 40kgx3

Wide grip chins to behind neck - 2x5

Close grip pulldowns

Hammer curls - upto 40kgx6 50kgx3

EZ bar curls

Ham curls ss/ standing single leg curls

Good mornings - brutal !

Hypers

Closest come to throwing up in a while well and truly fuuuuarked me, took about 30mins+ to stomach putting post workout shake down !


----------



## Bad Alan

Push2;

Top head press - upto 120kgx5

CGBP - upto 110kgx15

Cable laterals

Inc flyes - triple RP sets

Cable flyes

Overhead EZ bar extensions

Liking increased frequency still, feel fresh for every session and beating weights consistently. Bodyweight down slightly from last week but no drama's


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Push2;
> 
> Top head press - upto 120kgx5
> 
> CGBP - upto 110kgx15
> 
> Cable laterals
> 
> Inc flyes - triple RP sets
> 
> Cable flyes
> 
> Overhead EZ bar extensions
> 
> Liking increased frequency still, feel fresh for every session and beating weights consistently. Bodyweight down slightly from last week but no drama's


Lifting more week on week mate, loving it, your strength is insane good at moment. Building some solid new muscle from all this for sure?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Lifting more week on week mate, loving it, your strength is insane good at moment. Building some solid new muscle from all this for sure?!


I think so bodyweight is up in last 3 weeks since start, AAS should be coming in abit now so next couple of weeks we will see. Slin has blurred abs over, not too worried though atm !

I'll get a quad shot Saturday if I remember to wear pants for training


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking inproved. Chest still needs much more development I know how annoying that is!!! Reckon when cut will look much better though.


----------



## Sambuca

Rename Big ALan lookin huge mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking inproved. Chest still needs much more development I know how annoying that is!!! Reckon when cut will look much better though.


Spot on mate, lower chest non existent. Reckon its just a matter of years more in the gym and a lot of consistent hard work needed to bring it up. Found out eligible for juniors in ukbff so that's an option aswell!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Rename Big ALan lookin huge mate


Long way to go mate, I do have the added benefit of that I look **** bulked compared to cut as my waist gets really thick. Comes in massively when cutting so improves overall look a lot.


----------



## biglbs

Looking good mate,have you tried 5x5 for chest ,see if you can shock and force it to grow?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Looking good mate,have you tried 5x5 for chest ,see if you can shock and force it to grow?


I've just moved into hitting it twice a week atm (same volume-ish but split over two) and enjoying it. I've never actually ran 5*5 training tbf and I've used a fair few different programs, standard benching I'm tri dominant my cgbp is pretty similar to pl grip weight wise. I do like pre-exhausting with heavy flies first then benching/compounds after.

Always hit it hard just a slow mover, has come on abit looks better in side shots.

How's things in biglb land? Congrats on getting back into squatting! Nowt like a heavy bar on your back, although **** having your 8pl per side pb crushing down pfft rather you than me


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I think so bodyweight is up in last 3 weeks since start, AAS should be coming in abit now so next couple of weeks we will see. Slin has blurred abs over, not too worried though atm !
> 
> I'll get a quad shot Saturday if I remember to wear pants for training


Fast improvements you making mate, looking dense, keep ploughing along and then all the cutting "fun" starts...


----------



## liam0810

Looking big mate, still look like Casper on roids though!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Looking big mate, still look like Casper on roids though!


Lol, if he is casper on roids, I am caspers paler brother who has not got balls to go on roids.

Even on MT2 and fake tan I am pasty white...


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Looking big mate, still look like Casper on roids though!


Can it tango man


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Lol, if he is casper on roids, I am caspers paler brother who has not got balls to go on roids.
> 
> Even on MT2 and fake tan I am pasty white...


haha I'm too chicken to even pin it, scared of feeling sick its sat in fridge!

Must pin it tonight


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:
 

> haha I'm too chicken to even pin it, scared of feeling sick its sat in fridge!
> 
> Must pin it tonight


Anti hist's defo help, I felt really sick on it at first, now done 20 odd nights of it.

Used 3 anti hist's at first, now just 1 and barely any sickness feeling.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> haha I'm too chicken to even pin it, scared of feeling sick its sat in fridge!
> 
> Must pin it tonight


Last thing before bed, you'll get a warm head and an erection whilst you sleep!


----------



## ditz

I quite like the sicky feeling :lol: tbh the fact that you've had a stonk on for the last 3 hours distracts from any sickness anyway lol


----------



## Got2getlean

You lot need to move closer to me just sorting times out for sat I've got to be on the road for 6.30


----------



## liam0810

ditz said:


> I quite like the sicky feeling :lol: tbh the fact that you've had a stonk on for the last 3 hours distracts from any sickness anyway lol


I jabbed before bed and swear to god I had a hard on until I got up. Nearly had to slam it in the door to go down!


----------



## RACK

Arms have come on loads mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Got2getlean said:


> You lot need to move closer to me just sorting times out for sat I've got to be on the road for 6.30


Half the fun is driving down although I had in-car entertainment for my trip @RACK and all you've got to listen to is @Sambuca whine the whole way


----------



## Sambuca

hahahahahaha cheers focker. I have a pork pie to eat on the way there I am so excited.


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, still the 2 best quotes of 2012;

"No way will I listen to one direction........... but we'll sing a long to Taylor Swift!"

"How the fook have you had 3 krispy kremes that quick!?!?!"


----------



## ditz

liam0810 said:


> I jabbed before bed and swear to god I had a hard on until I got up. Nearly had to slam it in the door to go down!


Haha, that's the one. Finally get to sleep and wake up with the fcuking thing,

Going brown though :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Hahahaha, still the 2 best quotes of 2012;
> 
> "No way will I listen to one direction........... but we'll sing a long to Taylor Swift!"
> 
> "How the fook have you had 3 krispy kremes that quick!?!?!"


Gone before I'd turned around and sat down !


----------



## Got2getlean

Bad Alan said:


> Half the fun is driving down although I had in-car entertainment for my trip @RACK and all you've got to listen to is @Sambuca whine the whole way


Haha I am changing my cheat day to sat instead of Sunday so I'll just stop at every services and make him watch me eat everything he can't have


----------



## Sambuca

Got2getlean said:


> Haha I am changing my cheat day to sat instead of Sunday so I'll just stop at every services and make him watch me eat everything he can't have


I got my homemade pork pie mate yummmmmmmy the missus is making me bacon and egg sarnies as well in the morning&#8230;. boooom


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Last thing before bed, you'll get a warm head and an erection whilst you sleep!


And a painfully one at that!! Mines like it ALL night it ends up hurting. Remember my first time using mt2 and was up having a tub 3 times that night and it still wouldnt p1ss off!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> And a painfully one at that!! Mines like it ALL night it ends up hurting. Remember my first time using mt2 and was up having a tub 3 times that night and it still wouldnt p1ss off!


I've just started a little bit of tren and test so after i jabbed last night the fcuking thing was like rock. I could of beat someone to death with it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> And a painfully one at that!! Mines like it ALL night it ends up hurting. Remember my first time using mt2 and was up having a tub 3 times that night and it still wouldnt p1ss off!


That's what bothers me lol hurts after a while!!!


----------



## Sambuca

190kg?


----------



## ditz

You's boys are monsters training legs!!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> 5 x20s
> 
> Bar 30
> 
> 230 kg x deep single boom


5's on each side aswell you cheeeeeeky git


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry
> 
> 4x20
> 
> 1 x25
> 
> 1 x5
> 
> Bar 30
> 
> To be anal cock boy


Good boy, you didn't do too badly yourself !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> U trebled my hack squats that's why I simply quit ha bad loser me


Probably a good job you did with quad strain tbf mate, could've been worse!


----------



## Bad Alan

Quad day!

SSB squats - worked up 150,190,230 (belt on),240kgx1 (belt, wraps on)

Hack squats - upto 4pl per side x15

Leg ext ss/ back squats - high rep's burneddddd!

Calf rape to finish

Great session personally, was brutally heavy crashed hard after I'd eaten when got home.

Delt session up first for the boy's was intense, got put through their paces big time. Few tears of pain pussy's! All got shown some good moves, techniques and explanations so hopefully have come away with a slightly different outlook on their training. Teaches good intensity and takes training up a level, I know it has done with my training personally thanks to Scotty and I know it gave @Sambuca a good eye opener last time he trained with me and Liam. Onwards and upwards for all the lads, hopefully can bring a new attitude into their next sessions and help them push on.

. @ditz - TANK, will only look better and better as he pack's mass on. He's short but big frame could see some big number's in the weight room with time

. @Sambuca - Doesn't quit, has made huge strides only a matter of time as he has the commitment and consistency to do well.

. @Got2getlean - Strong for bodyweight and has youth on his side can't wait to see what he look's like as he get's deeper into a few cycles, too lean though mate. Bloated my ****ING **** !

. @liam0810 - **** you, you 10 foot wide short **** bastard! Pleased I dicked you on squats after the burying I got shoulder pressing against you last time you git, PROPER bb'er look now and AAS not even kicked in.

. @dutch_scott - thanks for taking the time again mate, top session intensity is killer brink of throwing up this last few times getting pushed hard really helps. See you Monday for another, get my leg shot up!

Good catching up again and meeting Adam, hopefully see everyone again soon.

Rant over


----------



## Bad Alan

Special mention @ditz for squatting 190kg after a massive delt session. CRAZY FOOL !


----------



## ditz

nice to meet you pal, your size doesn't even half come across in your pictures. Fcuking unit in person!! New goal - keep with you lot on legs :lol:

Good day had by all, looking forward to the next one

PS, that's right, you keep calling @liam0810 short... It's a good distraction from me lol


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> Special mention @ditz for squatting 190kg after a massive delt session. CRAZY FOOL !


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you even train legs Alan? Just kidding. Look dense. Hopefully some good Seperation when cut?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you even train legs Alan? Just kidding. Look dense. Hopefully some good Seperation when cut?


Easy Mr Quads !


----------



## Dagman72

gutted i did not come along, weakness is shoulders and love doing legs, hopefully next time.


----------



## loganator

decent squatting mate


----------



## Sambuca

Had a good day out  see you all soon!


----------



## liam0810

Yep you beat me you Cnut, not happy but I can't win them all.

Was good meeting everyone especially @ditz as I felt like a normal sized person! Haha!


----------



## ditz

liam0810 said:


> Yep you beat me you Cnut, not happy but I can't win them all.
> 
> Was good meeting everyone especially @ditz as I felt like a normal sized person! Haha!


Cnut :lol:

You're still not normal.. I'm just less normal lol


----------



## Sweat

Smashing work on the 240 mate, those legs are looking mahoosive!!!


----------



## C.Hill

240kg!

Cnut!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> 240kg!
> 
> Cnut!


It's all in the power belly!


----------



## biglbs

Great squats,great size shown on sweep,keep it up buddy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Push day;

Flat bench - upto drop set; 180kgx2(+1forced),140kgx4,100kgx6,60kg(paused)x11

Inc hammer - upto 2.5pl with doubled purple bands x10+partials

Inc flyes

Nautilus fly machine - awesome kit

Decline smith - utpo 80kgx8

Flat flyes

Band stretches, presses and isometric holds

Tricep pushdowns + band round back x20rep failure

DONE. Great session again absolutely wrecked, appetite is back to normal so getting food down is no longer a chore or excercise in itself !


----------



## ditz

Machine - saw in dutch's journal how much you've added to your bench in such a short space of time..

Mega impressive!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Bad Alan said:


> Push today:
> 
> Flat BP - haven't done in ages think Ill get into this quite well managed 120kgx4 top set
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> Behind neck seated press
> 
> CGBP - Love these for tri's good pump sets of 5
> 
> High incline DB - good stretch with these and a good way to finish!


 @dutch_scott bench workout from october 1st, top set of flat bench hmmmmm


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Machine - saw in dutch's journal how much you've added to your bench in such a short space of time..
> 
> Mega impressive!!


Cheers mate hard work paying off, got a few extra weeks to grow aswell thanks to comp date being moved. Will be doing juniors most likely aswell as Liam is doing an earlier show so no need to enter same class !


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate hard work paying off, got a few extra weeks to grow aswell thanks to comp date being moved. Will be doing juniors most likely aswell as Liam is doing an earlier show so no need to enter same class !


Good stuff mate - have no doubt you'll smash it


----------



## flinty90

things going great guns in here matey keep up the great work try and ignore the negativity bro its catabolic ....

your head should be high and flying at minute ..

im impressed X


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate hard work paying off, got a few extra weeks to grow aswell thanks to comp date being moved. Will be doing juniors most likely aswell as Liam is doing an earlier show so no need to enter same class !


You not doing classics? I think you'll be too heavy for it actually


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> things going great guns in here matey keep up the great work try and ignore the negativity bro its catabolic ....
> 
> your head should be high and flying at minute ..
> 
> im impressed X


In the midst of quite a few personal and home issue's appreciate that mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You not doing classics? I think you'll be too heavy for it actually


Did I just get called fat? 

I could probably get myself down to that, although Scott doesn't think so. Think limit is 83-84kg


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> In the midst of quite a few personal and home issue's appreciate that mate.


to be fair mate i just hate to see a good bloke getting ribbed for the wrong reasons, you have done great, i can relate to where you have come from, im inspired by people like yourself and thats just the way it is..

always here to support you bro i can see fcukin great things for you as you work hard at it, and it seems your bloody good at this game X :thumbup1:

hope your issues are sorted soon mate !!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Did I just get called fat?
> 
> I could probably get myself down to that, although Scott doesn't think so. Think limit is 83-84kg


Yes fatty! Haha joking mate. I don't think you'd get to 83kg without sacrificing muscle so don't even try!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yes fatty! Haha joking mate. I don't think you'd get to 83kg without sacrificing muscle so don't even try!


I'll let the chips fall where they may and just follow the plan, can't wait to start now TBF think with me doing a later one we will have a similar starting time? Almost Famous is screaming my name and I'm fecking starving !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i just hate to see a good bloke getting ribbed for the wrong reasons, you have done great, i can relate to where you have come from, im inspired by people like yourself and thats just the way it is..
> 
> always here to support you bro i can see fcukin great things for you as you work hard at it, and it seems your bloody good at this game X :thumbup1:
> 
> hope your issues are sorted soon mate !!


It's a good job I've got some test in me or I'd be ****ing balling at this with my current state lol, most are out of my control and just hanging over my head so I'm keeping busy as I can mate.

Appreciate the support.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'll let the chips fall where they may and just follow the plan, can't wait to start now TBF think with me doing a later one we will have a similar starting time? Almost Famous is screaming my name and I'm fecking starving !!!


Think it's 5 weeks today for me mate which will give me 12 weeks to get ready. Almost famous is a must before prep!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Think it's 5 weeks today for me mate which will give me 12 weeks to get ready. Almost famous is a must before prep!


I've got three weeks as doing 16 week prep in uncharted territory. Next week maaaaaaybe?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I've got three weeks as doing 16 week prep in uncharted territory. Next week maaaaaaybe?


Sunday afternoon then?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Sunday afternoon then?


Ill make sure I'm off "work" then


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> I'm in


Date is shoot? Can do after that probably a better idea, then we can go all man vs food on this bitch


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull day1;

Weighted wide grip pull ups 6x6

Straight bar curls

Hammer curls

Leg curls

SLDL

Adductor machine - hate this thing 

Bent right over ham curl

Top workout again in and out !


----------



## loganator

Good man keep it up , are you competing this year ?


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Good man keep it up , are you competing this year ?


Yes maaaate in early July, got like 19 weeks left so haven't started dieting yet. Juniors is the plan


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Yes maaaate in early July, got like 19 weeks left so haven't started dieting yet. Juniors is the plan


What show mate ?


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> What show mate ?


UKBFF muscletalk, pretty good standard their usually !


----------



## Bad Alan

Push2;

Top of head press - upto 125kgx5

CGBP - 110kgx15, 120kgx10

Cable laterals

Inc flyes - triple rest pause

Cable flyes - 2x15 deep stretch

Overhead tri ext

Calves 2x50 - burrrrrn

Bodyweight has stabilised look slightly leaner though, two weeks on Sunday hard work starts just trying to graft some fuuuuarking size on last minute


----------



## Dagman72

Bad Alan said:


> UKBFF muscletalk, pretty good standard their usually !


where is that being held mate?


----------



## RACK

it's usually at the Bedford Corn Exchange


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> where is that being held mate?


Bedford mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull2;

DB rows - upto 85kgx18,12

Tbar rows - 5pl x 12

Wide chins - failure + partials

Low cable rows - up and down the stack 6-12 reps

Hypers with row added - held DB's and row as performing hyperextension, lights up the upper back 20,12 reps

Calf rape - seated calves ss/ donkey calves

DB rows have destroyed my core as do them with no belt, crazy ab workout ! Getting stronger every session with increased frequency and leaning up even though nothing else has changed. Two more weeks fun before the grind begins !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Pull2;
> 
> DB rows - upto 85kgx18,12
> 
> Tbar rows - 5pl x 12
> 
> Wide chins - failure + partials
> 
> Low cable rows - up and down the stack 6-12 reps
> 
> Hypers with row added - held DB's and row as performing hyperextension, lights up the upper back 20,12 reps
> 
> Calf rape - seated calves ss/ donkey calves
> 
> DB rows have destroyed my core as do them with no belt, crazy ab workout ! Getting stronger every session with increased frequency and leaning up even though nothing else has changed. Two more weeks fun before the grind begins !


85kg DB rows for 18 reps?!!!!??!

You gotta be sh1tting me, what the hell am I letting myself in for training back with you on Saturday?! I'll die...


----------



## ditz

Sweat said:


> 85kg DB rows for 18 reps?!!!!??!
> 
> You gotta be sh1tting me, what the hell am I letting myself in for training back with you on Saturday?! I'll die...


 :lol: tell me about it

50's for a set of 10 makes me puke!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Quads;

Squats - upto 180kgx11, 200kgx4

Leg press - stack x12,8,7 (3/4reps no lockout paused on stopper at bottom each rep)

Smith close stance squats - 80kgx15,100kgx12

Don't know what's happening to my squat but it's flying up, trained early before work usually lack strength at this time got up mega early to prepare though. Had a good few motivational texts through beforehand aswell so had to perform 

Felt really good reckon I have 200kg for a good 6 reps if done first, about 40kg up on my 6rm since starting with Scott.


----------



## Bad Alan

Push1;

Incline BB - upto 120kgx6

60* inc db

Close grip weighted dips

Standing side laterals

Calves - 6x20 over 2 excercises

Shoulder bothering me again today but didn't let it affect workout, pain management tonight and next few days !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Nice work mate! Improvements all round, now stop trying to send me food porn !


Haha I'll keep them to myself !


----------



## Bad Alan

Pull1;

Wide grip chins +5kg 6x6

BB curls - upto 58kgx6

Hammer curls - upto 32kgx6

Ham curls

SLDL - 100kgx20,20

Adductor machine

Bent over ham curls

Nice rest day yesterday so was more than ready to train today, wide grip chins are much improved even though I'm heavier so pleased with them. Can't wait to start dieting now sick of being a fat cnut !


----------



## focus_and_win

some nice size gained mate

what are your maros roughly atm coz ino this is peak of your bulk

did you have many cheat meals?/days?


----------



## Bad Alan

focus_and_win said:


> some nice size gained mate
> 
> what are your maros roughly atm coz ino this is peak of your bulk
> 
> did you have many cheat meals?/days?


Peaked at about 5500 IIRC lower than that atm maybe just over 4000.

At peak protein was mega high, got alot more fats in atm, I've been told to start having odd things that I like now in last couple of weeks before dieting mate. TBH though being a proper fatty most my life I never really cheat even if I'm told as **** food makes me feel rubbish. Maybe it's just a mental thing but I really don't crave bad food even when I've done cuts before, even when I go out to eat I'll just to stick to the macro's from my usual diet and change the foods. I am expecting this to change when getting really lean though


----------



## C.Hill

Can't wait to see what you look like once your lean mate!

Should have some laaaavly muscle to show!


----------



## biglbs

Oi,Oi you are shifting some massive weights in here Alan,i thought 5x 95k d/bell row was good but 18x 85 is pretty mad,it's a shame you're miles away,we could have a lot of fun in the gym!!!


----------



## flinty90

Looking like things are getting serious in here mate, some brilliant sessions, strong cnut too X


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Can't wait to see what you look like once your lean mate!
> 
> Should have some laaaavly muscle to show!


Meeee too mate, about 10 days till it begins! TBH I'm looking forward to having an end goal and something to work towards.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Oi,Oi you are shifting some massive weights in here Alan,i thought 5x 95k d/bell row was good but 18x 85 is pretty mad,it's a shame you're miles away,we could have a lot of fun in the gym!!!


Agreed! There's alot of people on here I'd love to train with, not many northerners though.

Helps having someone to beat and then them screaming in you're ear !

TBH I never really considered any weight I lifted was that good as I've always trained with my older brother who buries me on just about every excercise still, and he uses **** all gear and eats like ****. I hate that guy sooooo bad


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Looking like things are getting serious in here mate, some brilliant sessions, strong cnut too X


Thanks Flint's! Pull or leg session's it's going well, always been a shoddy presser though


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Yeh 180kg x 3 reps is rubbish presser
> 
> I'm gna get u stronger as we diet and u be thick as a brick first show!
> 
> Side on he's awesome!
> 
> Big sessions next week them its slow diet down!


Haha I KNEW as soon as I wrote that you'd be on it 

My strength has absolutely rocketed last few weeks TBF, need to get a 200kg squat vid done Friday if the 3rd member of our group shows up!

Oh and get your ass back up NORTH !


----------



## ditz

Kin hell will 180x3 put some effort in :lol:

Seriously though, I like the attitude.. Always know you can do better.

You are a strong cnut though!!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Second diets over gna whoop all of u for pure ripped power! So be warned punks #daddiesback


Hmmmm I want to say..........bring it on? But realise this could end in a pool of vomit next session


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Kin hell will 180x3 put some effort in :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I like the attitude.. Always know you can do better.
> 
> You are a strong cnut though!!


Like Scott and I have talked about before it's good to train out of you're comfort zone with people better/above you. I have two great training partners at my usual gym and then Scott a couple of time's a week aswell, can't fail !


----------



## ditz

Good stuff all round 

Couldn't agree more Scott,

And exactly right - cant wait to see the finished product so to speak for the show, no doubt will be epic!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha your passing out this time #promise


Wouldn't have it any other way! I've been having a 10 minute nap on the floor after our last few workouts ha


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I KNEW as soon as I wrote that you'd be on it
> 
> My strength has absolutely rocketed last few weeks TBF, need to get a 200kg squat vid done Friday if the 3rd member of our group shows up!
> 
> Oh and get your ass back up NORTH !


I better crack on ,my 207k bench is at risk,i have 230 in sight by year end,still i am old!pmsl

Mate heavy training takes a lot of beating,the mass you gain stays far better.


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> What's your weight pal? Huge bench. Inpressed mate. beast
> 
> Is that in a tshirt total raw?


I am a heavy **** at 6'5" 394lb down from 410lb,

i train Barbarian style in what ever i am wearing ,

heavy and intense boom,then out of gym

never use belts/wraps/straps etc


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> Mate 207 is heavy as hell regardless pal! 6"5 Jesus
> 
> Ps hi please don't eat me


Thank you!

not too bad for 49 years of age,

With chilli i may eat you:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Push2;

Top head press - utpo 120kgx6

CGBP - upto 120kgx10

Cable laterals - 4x20

Cable flyes

Inc flyes - triple rp sets

Overhead EZ bar ext

Totally ****ed today, coming down with something rotten been dragging at work all day and dying now! Had a decent workout and kept up with PB's but seriously paying for it now. Appetite down to non exsistent going to force feed post workout meal and sleeeeeeeeeeeep it off :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

dutch_scott said:


> How do u fit clothes?


Given his last squatting session he doesn't! Lol


----------



## liam0810

Get on the Vit C mate, don't be letting that bug take hold.

I got 200kg x 3 squat on Tuesday so a little behind you. I'll be catching you soon though!


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> How do u fit clothes?


Who me?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Push2;
> 
> Top head press - utpo 120kgx6
> 
> CGBP - upto 120kgx10
> 
> Cable laterals - 4x20
> 
> Cable flyes
> 
> Inc flyes - triple rp sets
> 
> Overhead EZ bar ext
> 
> Totally ****ed today, coming down with something rotten been dragging at work all day and dying now! Had a decent workout and kept up with PB's but seriously paying for it now. Appetite down to non exsistent going to force feed post workout meal and sleeeeeeeeeeeep it off :cursing:


Take it easy mate,as others say vit c and zinc too


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Get on the Vit C mate, don't be letting that bug take hold.
> 
> I got 200kg x 3 squat on Tuesday so a little behind you. I'll be catching you soon though!


We will see how the ****er progresses ha just got last of food down for the day, well choked it down


----------



## Sambuca

how session go today? What weight you at now mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

Inc flyes - upto 40kgx8

pec deck

cable inc flyes

Hammer inc - doubled purple band sets of 15

Inc DB - constant tension sets of 10-12

Machine press ss/ pushups - FACEPLANT !

Inc stop press - 1 set to failure with Scott pushing the bar back in my face

Enjoyed today different to what we usually do, lots of isolation first then into pressing. Meant pressing was weak as **** but better feel for moves with pumped pecs. Felt like **** last few days so was nice to get a proper days eating back under my belt and a good session. The dutchman looks good and ready for tomorrow, should be a good shoot for him if he keeps his hand out the cookie jar tonight 

Haven't weighed @Sambuca I daren't after not eating for 72 hours and throwing up anything that I did !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Chest;
> 
> Inc flyes - upto 40kgx8
> 
> pec deck
> 
> cable inc flyes
> 
> Hammer inc - doubled purple band sets of 15
> 
> Inc DB - constant tension sets of 10-12
> 
> Machine press ss/ pushups - FACEPLANT !
> 
> Inc stop press - 1 set to failure with Scott pushing the bar back in my face
> 
> Enjoyed today different to what we usually do, lots of isolation first then into pressing. Meant pressing was weak as **** but better feel for moves with pumped pecs. Felt like **** last few days so was nice to get a proper days eating back under my belt and a good session. The dutchman looks good and ready for tomorrow, should be a good shoot for him if he keeps his hand out the cookie jar tonight
> 
> Haven't weighed @Sambuca I daren't after not eating for 72 hours and throwing up anything that I did !


Glad you back training dude!


----------



## liam0810

How you feeling mate?


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> How you feeling mate?


Fine mate, thanks for asking.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> How you feeling mate?


Was out of it Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun mate today is my first day back to normality with food/gym, feel about 70%!

Hope my appetite comes back for Thursday, you coming!?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Was out of it Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun mate today is my first day back to normality with food/gym, feel about 70%!
> 
> Hope my appetite comes back for Thursday, you coming!?


Are you coming on mine and Scott's date? Looks like you're getting fingered as well then


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Are you coming on mine and Scott's date? Looks like you're getting fingered as well then


Yoooooooou daft punk it's my last supper and I'll hold you to that !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yoooooooou daft punk it's my last supper and I'll hold you to that !


We'll have a good scran then!


----------



## Bad Alan

Quads;

Back squats - upto 200kgx6 (6th rep spotted slightly to keep in groove though!)

Close stance smith squats - 80,100,120kgx20,15,13

Leg press - stack x 9,7 (3/4 reps so constant tension, paused from bottom on stoppers every rep)

Love this workout heavy and in and out quickly, last week of higher frequency training though back to 1 x bodypart daily and once a week during cut. Didn't feel good in the gym today but still gave quads a good blasting, eating has been easier may hit all meals today


----------



## C.Hill

200kg x6 you cyant! Was impressed with my pb today! Lol nice lifting mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> 200kg x6 you cyant! Was impressed with my pb today! Lol nice lifting mate!


Yea but you're hitting PB's in PCT not juiced off yerrrrr tits 

Crushed me to bits mate every rep is a grinder lol, squat has just been flying up though.


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Yea but you're hitting PB's in PCT not juiced off yerrrrr tits
> 
> Crushed me to bits mate every rep is a grinder lol, squat has just been flying up though.


Lmao I keep forgetting that!!! Woop!

Cheers mate made me feel even better lol

Pct is a breeze! Dunno what all the fuss is about?lmao

It is horrible getting under that bar, but very rewarding after.

Can't wait to rep 4 plates and then 200!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I keep forgetting that!!! Woop!
> 
> Cheers mate made me feel even better lol
> 
> Pct is a breeze! Dunno what all the fuss is about?lmao
> 
> It is horrible getting under that bar, but very rewarding after.
> 
> Can't wait to rep 4 plates and then 200!


Did you taper down doses before coming off? I found that felt better for me than going from peak doses to straight off.

4pl is a great milestone looks cool on the bar 

Try it for the odd single after your "rep" sets get you used to controlling it, more the core stability and staying tight in the hole that ruins my squat than leg power !


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Did you taper down doses before coming off? I found that felt better for me than going from peak doses to straight off.
> 
> 4pl is a great milestone looks cool on the bar
> 
> Try it for the odd single after your "rep" sets get you used to controlling it, more the core stability and staying tight in the hole that ruins my squat than leg power !


Dropped down to 250mg test e a week for 5 weeks before a 2 week break then started pct.

Taking loads of supps lol

I might try it next week  looks proper cool lmao

My cores ok, just leg power lmao do you use a belt or knee wraps?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Dropped down to 250mg test e a week for 5 weeks before a 2 week break then started pct.
> 
> Taking loads of supps lol
> 
> I might try it next week  looks proper cool lmao
> 
> My cores ok, just leg power lmao do you use a belt or knee wraps?


4pl squat is when **** starts to get serious lol 

Belt goes on anything over 3pl and only used knee wraps once for a 1rm, never wear them but only because I don't own a pair !


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> 4pl squat is when **** starts to get serious lol
> 
> Belt goes on anything over 3pl and only used knee wraps once for a 1rm, never wear them but only because I don't own a pair !


Agreed! Can't wait!

Knee wraps seem a bit gay unless going over 200 IMO lol


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Quads;
> 
> Back squats - upto 200kgx6 (6th rep spotted slightly to keep in groove though!)
> 
> Close stance smith squats - 80,100,120kgx20,15,13
> 
> Leg press - stack x 9,7 (3/4 reps so constant tension, paused from bottom on stoppers every rep)
> 
> Love this workout heavy and in and out quickly, last week of higher frequency training though back to 1 x bodypart daily and once a week during cut. Didn't feel good in the gym today but still gave quads a good blasting, eating has been easier may hit all meals today


Great work Will. Strong mofo legs!

I think I need to wear knee straps now, after doing those 3 @ 200 my knees where in agony for days. Prob just crud technique to be fair.


----------



## Sambuca

****ty you got ill 

looking forward to seeing some pics (not for the **** bank honest)

looking forward to the cut?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great work Will. Strong mofo legs!
> 
> I think I need to wear knee straps now, after doing those 3 @ 200 my knees where in agony for days. Prob just crud technique to be fair.


Cheers big D 

Hack squats and the close stance squats wreck my knees so think I may be doing the same mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> ****ty you got ill
> 
> looking forward to seeing some pics (not for the **** bank honest)
> 
> looking forward to the cut?


Yesssss I am mate being single and fat is hard work as I have a really crap personality 

Plans being talked through tomorrow with poppa smurf !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yesssss I am mate being single and fat is hard work as I have a really crap personality
> 
> Plans being talked through tomorrow with poppa smurf !


This is true. Will's a right boring miserable Cnut.


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> Yesssss I am mate being single and fat is hard work as I have a really crap personality


I can hear violins, try adding dwarf to that list, you normal height strong as fcuk cnut!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> This is true. Will's a right boring miserable Cnut.


Haha I knew you'd have something to say, see you tomorrow night :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> I can hear violins, try adding dwarf to that list, you normal height strong as fcuk cnut!!!


Charmer


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

BB rows - upto 180kgx6

Low pulley rows - 1 off stack x6

Wide grip chins - 2 x fail

DB rows - 85kgx10

Tbar rows - 2pl x5sets x15 reps

Shrugs - 140kgx20,20

Hypers/row move x2 sets

Raped calves after!

Good workout nice heavy work done, @dutch_scott keeps up with weights on everything now aggggghhhhhh!

Went for a ridiculously good burger for a cheat with Liam and Scott tonight aswell. Note to self don't stand near Liam EVER again he's literally 10 foot wide.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Had a mint day thanks for coming over
> 
> And it's taken me months toget my strength back now it's onnnn. Lol


I have a feeling it's only going to get harder to keep up with you over the next few weeks/months aswell !


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Back day!
> 
> BB rows - upto 180kgx6
> 
> Low pulley rows - 1 off stack x6
> 
> Wide grip chins - 2 x fail
> 
> DB rows - 85kgx10
> 
> Tbar rows - 2pl x5sets x15 reps
> 
> Shrugs - 140kgx20,20
> 
> Hypers/row move x2 sets
> 
> Raped calves after!
> 
> Good workout nice heavy work done, @dutch_scott keeps up with weights on everything now aggggghhhhhh!
> 
> Went for a ridiculously good burger for a cheat with Liam and Scott tonight aswell. Note to self don't stand near Liam EVER again he's literally 10 foot wide.


Mate, that was a hefty session! Big weights!

Reckon you could get a vid up of 4 plate rows? Not calling you out just interested in form and that. Beast.

And yeah I wouldn't wanna stand next to him lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Mate, that was a hefty session! Big weights!
> 
> Reckon you could get a vid up of 4 plate rows? Not calling you out just interested in form and that. Beast.
> 
> And yeah I wouldn't wanna stand next to him lol


Don't see why not when we next do them mate, and you don't have to put a disclaimer afterwards 

Mad last 3 weeks I'd say Liam has just shot out sideways, his rebound if he doesn't get all girly "keep the abs" head on will be immense. Could/will be a very good bodybuilder in future I think, he's strong as a bull aswell.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Back day!
> 
> BB rows - upto 180kgx6
> 
> Low pulley rows - 1 off stack x6
> 
> Wide grip chins - 2 x fail
> 
> DB rows - 85kgx10
> 
> Tbar rows - 2pl x5sets x15 reps
> 
> Shrugs - 140kgx20,20
> 
> Hypers/row move x2 sets
> 
> Raped calves after!
> 
> Good workout nice heavy work done, @dutch_scott keeps up with weights on everything now aggggghhhhhh!
> 
> Went for a ridiculously good burger for a cheat with Liam and Scott tonight aswell. Note to self don't stand near Liam EVER again he's literally 10 foot wide.


180 on rows......fvuk me lol vid would be awesome to see 

When dose the cut offically start so?


----------



## CJ

Quick blast through.

Things looking good...very good numbers being moved

Well done bud


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> 180 on rows......fvuk me lol vid would be awesome to see
> 
> When dose the cut offically start so?


Tomorrow at 6am for first cardio shift


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Quick blast through.
> 
> Things looking good...very good numbers being moved
> 
> Well done bud


Cheers CJ been following your's too and you're numbers seem to be flying up aswell. Squats other day were strong and must have packed some mass on sitting at 230+lbs !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Tomorrow at 6am for first cardio shift


6am on a Sunday, loving this dedication dude!!

Cardio going to be x 7 per week at first?

My fave form of cardio is chasing after the ice cream van as it goes down the street playing that hypnotising tune...


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> 6am on a Sunday, loving this dedication dude!!
> 
> Cardio going to be x 7 per week at first?
> 
> My fave form of cardio is chasing after the ice cream van as it goes down the street playing that hypnotising tune...


Yes every morning **** all though really so not worried for now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> 6am on a Sunday, loving this dedication dude!!
> 
> Cardio going to be x 7 per week at first?
> 
> My fave form of cardio is chasing after the ice cream van as it goes down the street playing that hypnotising tune...


Not prefer mattress cardio for fat loss?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Not prefer mattress cardio for fat loss?


Forceps delivered baby... the only thing I doing on mattress at the moment is sleeping... if I ultra ultra lucky and not got baby crying! Lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Forceps delivered baby... the only thing I doing on mattress at the moment is sleeping... if I ultra ultra lucky and not got baby crying! Lol!


Out of action for a few weeks then


----------



## Bad Alan

Day1 diet mode!

Arms;

close grip cable curls

close grip pressdowns

one arm machine curls

one arm pushdowns

DB curls

Fat gripz wrist curls

Back to cable arm routine, quick workout for a Sunday morning before work pumps arms to **** though. Cardio was 20mins on incline treadmill before meal1 at a decent pace, fat bastard that I am got a stitch after 10 minutes and calf cramps from hell lol. Need to adjust quickly 

Diet easy peasy few changes to carb timings and drug protocols, all good!


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Day1 diet mode!
> 
> Arms;
> 
> close grip cable curls
> 
> close grip pressdowns
> 
> one arm machine curls
> 
> one arm pushdowns
> 
> DB curls
> 
> Fat gripz wrist curls
> 
> Back to cable arm routine, quick workout for a Sunday morning before work pumps arms to **** though. Cardio was 20mins on incline treadmill before meal1 at a decent pace, fat bastard that I am got a stitch after 10 minutes and calf cramps from hell lol. Need to adjust quickly
> 
> Diet easy peasy few changes to carb timings and drug protocols, all good!


Nice one Will, you'll soon build up your fitness levels with the extra cardio in no time.


----------



## Sweat

Stitches and cramps are both a ball ache!

Good work on day 1 of diet prep mode completed!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Pec deck 4x10 - moved through these quickly with hold at contraction

Inc db - 15,12,10,8

Flat BB - upto 120kgx8

Machine press - 2x6 rp sets

Morning am cardio 20mins on treadmill incline walking

Workout was great back to hitting everything once a week, still eating alot of food so sessions are well fuelled.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> Pec deck 4x10 - moved through these quickly with hold at contraction
> 
> Inc db - 15,12,10,8
> 
> Flat BB - upto 120kgx8
> 
> Machine press - 2x6 rp sets
> 
> Morning am cardio 20mins on treadmill incline walking
> 
> Workout was great back to hitting everything once a week, still eating alot of food so sessions are well fuelled.


Looks like a nice fast session mate!

Hope day 3 of AM cardio doesn't produce cramps/stitches... lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Cardio still being done first thing in the AM but been down and out ill again, struggling to get a cutting diet's worth of food in and spending all day in bed on sleeping pills and script pain pills! Having some fun 

Hopefully normal training can be resumed by end of the week, taken few days off work to recover.


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Cardio still being done first thing in the AM but been down and out ill again, struggling to get a cutting diet's worth of food in and spending all day in bed on sleeping pills and script pain pills! Having some fun
> 
> Hopefully normal training can be resumed by end of the week, taken few days off work to recover.


----------



## Sweat

*GET WELL SOON BIG GUY!!!*


----------



## liam0810

Are you ill again?! You're more of a sicknote than I was before xmas! 

Get well soon darling


----------



## RACK

Get well soon mate, and all the best for the prep


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Are you ill again?! You're more of a sicknote than I was before xmas!
> 
> Get well soon darling


My body is a ****ing liability atm can't even get through a day at work, I have THE best medicine cabinet available though and am chucking everything down for a few days. Feel less fatigued today and head "fog" has cleared some good sign or maybe just masked by pain killers......


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> View attachment 114640


Not allowed orange juice you tease :crying:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> My body is a ****ing liability atm can't even get through a day at work, I have THE best medicine cabinet available though and am chucking everything down for a few days. Feel less fatigued today and head "fog" has cleared some good sign or maybe just masked by pain killers......


A day at work? You've never done a day at work!

I'd say you need a weeks rest but we both know that neither of us can do that in the next few months


----------



## Bad Alan

Well I'm going to be paying for this one all night;

Deadlift - upto 220kgx8

Chins 4 x fail

Tbar machine rows - upto 4plx10

Shrugs - upto 6pl pside on smith x6

Wide grip pulldown 3x25

Managed all food today so far forcefeeding but it's staying down for now so all good. Nice to be back in the gym, took a hefty "pre-workout" stack to get going for session so time to chill all night on pain med's. Fun times


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Well I'm going to be paying for this one all night;
> 
> Deadlift - upto 220kgx8
> 
> Chins 4 x fail
> 
> Tbar machine rows - upto 4plx10
> 
> Shrugs - upto 6pl pside on smith x6
> 
> Wide grip pulldown 3x25
> 
> Managed all food today so far forcefeeding but it's staying down for now so all good. Nice to be back in the gym, took a hefty "pre-workout" stack to get going for session so time to chill all night on pain med's. Fun times


Done well there mate. The thought of stepping foot in a gym is making me ill!

Just ordered a chicken pitta which will be first thing I've ate.

What's the painkillers for mate? I could do with some Valium


----------



## biglbs

That should fire things up.I see pain.......reps given,


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Done well there mate. The thought of stepping foot in a gym is making me ill!
> 
> Just ordered a chicken pitta which will be first thing I've ate.
> 
> What's the painkillers for mate? I could do with some Valium


I thought **** it I can get myself going for an hour, kill myself and just pay for it later!

Just abusing the pain killer's to make myself sleep and more comfortable lol; tramadol, robaxin and codeine = pure relaxation to recover! Zop's before sleep not been getting much with the odd ibuprofen and lemsip's. Feel wonderful chilling in bed having some wicked dreams haha, if you're not better in a few days I'll send you some stuff if you want. Just don't get hooked on'em 

I've stopped throwing up fortunately but I'm fatigued as hell and have this weird foggy head feeling. Bloody man flu !


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> That should fire things up.I see pain.......reps given,


You know were all crazy in this game with the self abuse 

Thanks for the rep's kind sir!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Hitting PBS when ill!
> 
> Now that's my mother f&**er no excuses u vrs u mega boom!
> 
> Love this sh1t


I'm still alive this morning anyway 

First few were speed reps ! Let me know if you got my update sent just now.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Well I'm going to be paying for this one all night;
> 
> Deadlift - upto 220kgx8
> 
> Chins 4 x fail
> 
> Tbar machine rows - upto 4plx10
> 
> Shrugs - upto 6pl pside on smith x6
> 
> Wide grip pulldown 3x25
> 
> Managed all food today so far forcefeeding but it's staying down for now so all good. Nice to be back in the gym, took a hefty "pre-workout" stack to get going for session so time to chill all night on pain med's. Fun times


Lovely session there Alan. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Lovely session there Alan. Have a great weekend!


Thanks Claire!

I'll try, if I can get to the gym in this freak weather without crashing I'll be a happy man.

Hope you enjoy your's too


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks Claire!
> 
> I'll try, if I can get to the gym in this freak weather without crashing I'll be a happy man.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your's too


Hmm just about to embark on a 50 mile round trip to train today... scared lol


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm just about to embark on a 50 mile round trip to train today... scared lol


Ooops motorways should be OK TBF, is it for another crossfit session?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Ooops motorways should be OK TBF, is it for another crossfit session?


Yup my nearest place is 25 miles away and I go twice a week at the moment. Seriously love it though


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yup my nearest place is 25 miles away and I go twice a week at the moment. Seriously love it though


I'm not gonna lie it'd wipe me out, some of the stuff looks killer. Have fun


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Seated press - meant to be standing but lower back sore from DL yesterday!

Rear delt raises

Seated strict raise

Standing laterals - triple drop sets 14,10,5kg x 3sets

Calves 3x20 standing, 3x20 seated

Cardio complete AM

Great session and felt good in the gym today, food easy so far and staying down appetite isn't too bad hopefully keeps getting better.


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I'm not gonna lie it'd wipe me out, some of the stuff looks killer. Have fun


Its nuts. Im shattered now


----------



## Sweat

RXQueenie said:


> Yup my nearest place is 25 miles away and I go twice a week at the moment. Seriously love it though


I'd be up for crossfit once or twice a week, but my nearest place is also miles away, like 50 each way or some shiz. Too much travel for me.

Enjoy it though!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulders;
> 
> Seated press - meant to be standing but lower back sore from DL yesterday!
> 
> Rear delt raises
> 
> Seated strict raise
> 
> Standing laterals - triple drop sets 14,10,5kg x 3sets
> 
> Calves 3x20 standing, 3x20 seated
> 
> Cardio complete AM
> 
> Great session and felt good in the gym today, food easy so far and staying down appetite isn't too bad hopefully keeps getting better.


Things sound on the up mate, that is good.

Soon be 100% again and getting RIPPED to shreds!!! 15 weeks?!


----------



## Queenie

Sweat said:


> I'd be up for crossfit once or twice a week, but my nearest place is also miles away, like 50 each way or some shiz. Too much travel for me.
> 
> Enjoy it though!


I can tell u its worth it! Maybe just go for your free taster session? But tbh new affiliated places are popping up all the time! Check crossfit HQ... I bet one will be more local to u soon.

And thank u I do enjoy it!

Sorry alan for journal hi-jack lol x


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Things sound on the up mate, that is good.
> 
> Soon be 100% again and getting RIPPED to shreds!!! 15 weeks?!


15 tomorrow mate yea! Feeling better appetite coming back


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I can tell u its worth it! Maybe just go for your free taster session? But tbh new affiliated places are popping up all the time! Check crossfit HQ... I bet one will be more local to u soon.
> 
> And thank u I do enjoy it!
> 
> Sorry alan for journal hi-jack lol x


Don't be daft chat away even if it is about crossfit


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Don't be daft chat away even if it is about crossfit


Youre v kind for someone that's bad  plenty would sooner ban me than let me talk about crossfit lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms;

close grip cable curls

close grip pressdowns

one arm cable curls

one arm pressdowns

DB curls

Fat gripz wrist curls

20mins AM cardio done before meal1

All change to workout's again next week and diet has been switched up, carbs taken out few more fats in. Hungrier straight away today which is good, appetite has been **** so looking forward to eating is a blessing


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

DB press - 30kgx20,20 reps (5reps, 10sec hold short of lockout, repeat)

Inc DB - upto 50kgx4

Pec deck

Inc flyes

Smith incline wide grip to neck

Heavy abs + calves

Cardio done first thing before meal1, 20mins treadmill

Food change's and I'm hungry for the first time in weeks! Workout was really good, first excercise is silly hard considering how light it is done.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Wednesday back hulkin! B there b squarer!


I'll be there you slaaaaaaaag, looking forward to this one


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Tell me u did the 20s with the isometrics last as the came on the email cos it looks like first there #faceplant


The explanation of DB presses was below the rest, but excercise order had DB press first!

How was it meant to be run;

DB press

Inc DB

Flye

Inc flye

Wide grip smith

*then DB press again here with isometrics*

????


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

BB rows - 150kgx10, 190kgx4

Low pulley rows - upto stack x8

Hammer low rows - upto 3pl p/side x6+forced

Yates DL - 3,4,5plx5

Conventional DL - 5plx1 (speeeeed pull @dutch_scott  )

Rear delt supersets - face pulls w/ rear pec deck - 20/25 reps

Face pulls drop set 3 angles

Cardio was 20mins AM on treadmill

Really good session again and appetite is fully back online now thank god, I think it's a good thing anyway although I'm having naughty food thoughts 24/7


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> BB rows - 150kgx10, 190kgx4
> 
> Low pulley rows - upto stack x8
> 
> Hammer low rows - upto 3pl p/side x6+forced
> 
> Yates DL - 3,4,5plx5
> 
> Conventional DL - 5plx1 (speeeeed pull @dutch_scott  )
> 
> Rear delt supersets - face pulls w/ rear pec deck - 20/25 reps
> 
> Face pulls drop set 3 angles
> 
> Cardio was 20mins AM on treadmill
> 
> Really good session again and appetite is fully back online now thank god, I think it's a good thing anyway although I'm having naughty food thoughts 24/7


Great workout pal, smashing it in properly!! 190kg rows is awesome sauce!!! I'd be falling forward!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great workout pal, smashing it in properly!! 190kg rows is awesome sauce!!! I'd be falling forward!


They are not particularly comfortable I'll give you that, rip you to **** on the negative.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> They are not particularly comfortable I'll give you that, rip you to **** on the negative.


Back looking like the below photo today?!



A pastier version of course... unless you on 2g of MT2 per day...


----------



## Galaxy

Glad to see your back smashing it, hows the diet going so far now you appipette is back in full swing??

Oh and how the FCUK can you balance 190kg for rows.....insane :death:

Any youtube vids similar to the form you use?? Not doubting you btw


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Glad to see your back smashing it, hows the diet going so far now you appipette is back in full swing??
> 
> Oh and how the FCUK can you balance 190kg for rows.....insane :death:
> 
> Any youtube vids similar to the form you use?? Not doubting you btw


It's heavy but I dead 260kg+ and squat around 230kg so used to heavy weight on back. The top set as you imagine is not technically perfect, first move is usually a heavy compound.

I'll have to do a vid but it's really just one of those thing's were when we are training it's last thing we want to be doing.

I don't mind being hungry at all and work around really good food 24/7 without ever cheating even in "offseason" mode, helps having been massively fat most my life have learned the discipline. I like looking half decent more than I like eating **** is what I guess it boils down to. 14 weeks out on Sunday should get a front and rear pic up really, it's on my to-do list !


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Squats - 170kgx10, 180kgx4, 200kgx2 (drop set to 100kgx15 pistol style)

Leg press partials

Ham curls - 5x5+partials short rest

Ham curls - 2x25 constant tension

Was meant to be two more quad moves but I've had a quad strain last few weeks that really played up again today. Got fluid sat above my knee joint and quad is "smoothed" over, was giving me quite abit of pain during squats so down on PB's however did train HEAVY back yesterday so to be expected aswell. Legs are battered still and was a positive sessions all in all but annoyed with this injury as it's holding back my leg training :cursing:


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Squats - 170kgx10, 180kgx4, 200kgx2 (drop set to 100kgx15 pistol style)
> 
> Leg press partials
> 
> Ham curls - 5x5+partials short rest
> 
> Ham curls - 2x25 constant tension
> 
> Was meant to be two more quad moves but I've had a quad strain last few weeks that really played up again today. Got fluid sat above my knee joint and quad is "smoothed" over, was giving me quite abit of pain during squats so down on PB's however did train HEAVY back yesterday so to be expected aswell. Legs are battered still and was a positive sessions all in all but annoyed with this injury as it's holding back my leg training :cursing:


Try and rest it up as much as you can mate. Last thing you need now is an injury. My groin is in bits so struggling with legs as well. Pain is usually gone day after legs but still feeling it now.

Prep starts Monday. I'm giddy!

You finding everything ok?


----------



## Queenie

Morning alan... I agree with liam. Rest! Worse thing u wanna do is aggravate everything and take longer out.

Have a great weekend x


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Try and rest it up as much as you can mate. Last thing you need now is an injury. My groin is in bits so struggling with legs as well. Pain is usually gone day after legs but still feeling it now.
> 
> Prep starts Monday. I'm giddy!
> 
> You finding everything ok?


What's your pre cutting weight at then mate? Also what you thinking about coming in at for comp time? Sorry if already asked this! No sleep recently and head is a fog! I was looking at the U90 winners of Muscle Talk the other day, fark me... some proper bruisers, no chance of winning for me, but reckon you have got a good chance. I might still enter it if I think I would not look out of place on stage but not sure yet.

Oh and Will, as per Liam and Queenie, just rest up mate, don't want injury now!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> What's your pre cutting weight at then mate? Also what you thinking about coming in at for comp time? Sorry if already asked this! No sleep recently and head is a fog! I was looking at the U90 winners of Muscle Talk the other day, fark me... some proper bruisers, no chance of winning for me, but reckon you have got a good chance. I might still enter it if I think I would not look out of place on stage but not sure yet.
> 
> Oh and Will, as per Liam and Queenie, just rest up mate, don't want injury now!


I'm gonna be about 15'9 mate so about 100KG. I think 13kg dropped and ill be there or there abouts. Yeah people think the u90's and inter 90's don't have big lads but they do! I'm gonna be dwarfed by a few of them. Will just have to hope my big smile makes up for it!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Try and rest it up as much as you can mate. Last thing you need now is an injury. My groin is in bits so struggling with legs as well. Pain is usually gone day after legs but still feeling it now.
> 
> Prep starts Monday. I'm giddy!
> 
> You finding everything ok?


Everything going fine mate, plain sailing so far! Lost about 7lbs in two weeks with just morning cardio and slight carb drop in evenings.

How was last nights blowout? Time to get prep head on you big bastard!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Morning alan... I agree with liam. Rest! Worse thing u wanna do is aggravate everything and take longer out.
> 
> Have a great weekend x


Yea needs a rest, I think it's from hip flexor as hurts when it's put into stretched position. It'll be ok just going to cut down volume don't want it to get so bad can't do morning cardio!

Bank holiday weekends are funny when you're sober out with ****ed mates so its been a good laugh and distraction from being hungry all night!

Hope you have a good one too, up to much?

P.s it's Will not Alan


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yea needs a rest, I think it's from hip flexor as hurts when it's put into stretched position. It'll be ok just going to cut down volume don't want it to get so bad can't do morning cardio!
> 
> Bank holiday weekends are funny when you're sober out with ****ed mates so its been a good laugh and distraction from being hungry all night!
> 
> Hope you have a good one too, up to much?
> 
> P.s it's Will not Alan


Im only a girl and easily confused!!! Lol.

Hello Will 

Sod all planned apart from a squat session in t minus 20 mins wooo!

Can u not do stretches etc to help the hip flexors? X


----------



## Bad Alan

Friday was push with @dutch_scott and is a complete blur don't remember much was heavy with lots of forced reps and negatives! There were 115lb inc db presses for 12 reps on there which is a good on for me, and some hilarious drops and Scott pushing the bar back in my face on inc bn presses. Wanted to kill him many times


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Im only a girl and easily confused!!! Lol.
> 
> Hello Will
> 
> Sod all planned apart from a squat session in t minus 20 mins wooo!
> 
> Can u not do stretches etc to help the hip flexors? X


Get the motivational hardcore YouTube videos watched get you fired up for some heavy squats 

Used to be my favourite day of the week until this strain, it's too swollen to put it into full stretch I'm going too book on for physio consultation see if I can get it diagnosed properly so I know exactly what it is. Best plan I think.

Bad Alan is off two and a half men the tv show and makes me laugh lol, proper geek me !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Everything going fine mate, plain sailing so far! Lost about 7lbs in two weeks with just morning cardio and slight carb drop in evenings.
> 
> How was last nights blowout? Time to get prep head on you big bastard!!!


Wasn't too much of a blow out mate, was out at 2 then back to mine with a friend at about 8. So no hangover this morning and managed an arm session with his lordship.

I'm itching for prep!

Yeah Scott said you're coming in well with little change. This will be easy for you


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Wasn't too much of a blow out mate, was out at 2 then back to mine with a friend at about 8. So no hangover this morning and managed an arm session with his lordship.
> 
> I'm itching for prep!
> 
> Yeah Scott said you're coming in well with little change. This will be easy for you


I know how you feel mate, get tired of feeling my lower back jiggle as I walk!

Was said "friend" any good?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I know how you feel mate, get tired of feeling my lower back jiggle as I walk!
> 
> Was said "friend" any good?


I realised I cant wait to lose weight after my mates spent a good 15mins trying to stick coins in the folds in the back of my head!

Friend was good. Had a few funny texts off her today! I'll send you one now


----------



## Bad Alan




----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 115871


One of my fav films ever!! Happy easter Will!! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> One of my fav films ever!! Happy easter Will!! X


Steve Carell + Will Ferrell is always a good combo, seemed an appropriate picture for arm day 

No easter egg's for my fat **** today though, you being naughty?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Steve Carell + Will Ferrell is always a good combo, seemed an appropriate picture for arm day
> 
> No easter egg's for my fat **** today though, you being naughty?


Yes I am being naughty


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun show;

Bis -

Seated alt DB curl - upto 20kgx10

Hammer curls - upto 25kgx8

Preacher machine - 10rm into quad drop

Standing BB curl

Tris-

Rope pressdowns - 4x20

Vbar pushdowns - strict, full stretch and lockout

Kickbacks - love'em so shut up 

Rev pushdowns

Raped calves after aswell just for fun.

20mins AM cardio on treadmill before meal1

Shoulders and joint's hurting so kept everything ultra strict, was a goooood workout never a chore going in to train arms!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yes I am being naughty


I need to get the blinkers on and not pay attention to everyone eating what they want :crying:


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I need to get the blinkers on and not pay attention to everyone eating what they want :crying:


Ive had sod all since xmas really. I turn a blind eye all the time! Its only one day. Stay strong


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ive had sod all since xmas really. I turn a blind eye all the time! Its only one day. Stay strong


I'm used to drooling over food as family is in catering so around disgustingly good food 24/7, you deserve it after an extended period of time being good make the most of it !


----------



## Bad Alan

Back seesssshhh with Scott and suprise guest star Liam;

Deads from floor - upto 260kgx4

Shrugs - 5plx20, 6plx12, 7plx4

Bent rows - 100,120kgx20

Vbar pulldowns 3x12-8

Cardio 20mins AM upped speed a couple of points on treadmill but kept time the same.

Proper ****ed me that session got home and crashed flat out for couple of hours, big PB with 6pl p/side on deads for me. Hate my life right now whole body is in shock


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Back seesssshhh with Scott and suprise guest star Liam;
> 
> Deads from floor - upto 260kgx4
> 
> Shrugs - 5plx20, 6plx12, 7plx4
> 
> Bent rows - 100,120kgx20
> 
> Vbar pulldowns 3x12-8
> 
> Cardio 20mins AM upped speed a couple of points on treadmill but kept time the same.
> 
> Proper ****ed me that session got home and crashed flat out for couple of hours, big PB with 6pl p/side on deads for me. Hate my life right now whole body is in shock


Massive dead by you mate. Strong for being 3 weeks into prep. I'm lying on my couch breathing like a 90 year old chain smoker and sweating my back out. Talking of back that's in bits to.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Massive dead by you mate. Strong for being 3 weeks into prep. I'm lying on my couch breathing like a 90 year old chain smoker and sweating my back out. Talking of back that's in bits to.


I should of stayed over in Manc we could of snuggled up together :wub:

Hope that chest clears soon, hard ****ing core yoooou training with the condition you were in!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I should of stayed over in Manc we could of snuggled up together :wub:
> 
> Hope that chest clears soon, hard ****ing core yoooou training with the condition you were in!


Docs in morning after cardio. Hopefully ill have this sorted in a few days. Gotta train through it, no excuses now for 12 weeks!

I could of done with a cuddle. Been sending a few SOS texts but no replies. Losing my touch


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Docs in morning after cardio. Hopefully ill have this sorted in a few days. Gotta train through it, no excuses now for 12 weeks!
> 
> I could of done with a cuddle. Been sending a few SOS texts but no replies. Losing my touch


Yezzir smash through it and pay the price after! It's on chest like you say so still fine to train just don't feel like it, not gonna lie you sounded horrific when I first opened the door lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Courtesy of @RACK on facebook lol sum's my life up right now !


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yezzir smash through it and pay the price after! It's on chest like you say so still fine to train just don't feel like it, not gonna lie you sounded horrific when I first opened the door lol


Haha I know mate, I sound just as bad now. Bed soon and hopefully a little better by morning.


----------



## Dagman72

Guys you really should rest when ill, does you no favours and will prolong the illness. Great deads by the way.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> My fault I don't agree with rest when ill with things that don't affect training. Really ill is different this stuff is IMO a crime if man attitude to rest .
> 
> Liam's fine today and trained and hit a growth workout so he's ahead of the guy who was a baby and stayed home .
> 
> Mind controls the body not the other way.


Exactly right. I was ill yesterday but was still able to train and match my PB on deads. I did feel and look like a sack of sh1t but would of felt worse just staying home. Also helped training with Scott and Will to give me extra momentum


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

BB bench - 140kgx8

Inc db

Flyes

Inc flyes

Wide grip smith

Flat DB - 20rep sets; 5reps, 10sec pause at contraction, 5 reps, repeat to 20 reps

Abs and calves

20mins AM cardio on treadmill

Did flat BB first instead of DB as gym packed, very odd usually quiet at time we go. Had to drag myself out of bed, yesterday's workout really smashed me to bits but once was up was fine. Food easy again not too hungry.


----------



## Milky

Tell you what mate your a strong fu*ker there is no denying that :thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72

what benefit does wide grip have over standard grip benching matey?


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Tell you what mate your a strong fu*ker there is no denying that :thumbup1:


Cheers for popping in boss! I don't really see it as everyone I've ever trained with beats me into the ground weights wise so always chasing, although maybe on the DL and squatting front I'm OK


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> what benefit does wide grip have over standard grip benching matey?


I'm just following the workout's Scott sends through mate, however excercise order usually runs heavy moves, isolation moves, stretch move (wide grip) and is usually the way Scott set's things up for me. Guess it goes take advantage of strength early, pump it full of blood after then stretch it out when full. Or something like that!


----------



## hackskii

Dagman72 said:


> what benefit does wide grip have over standard grip benching matey?


Hits front delt more, no advantage really, just incorporates different angles.


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> I'm literally amazed mate
> 
> He's added 50-80 kg to lifts and the big three 40-50kg and on my babies life we have not done one even big cycle and more than 50% of my time with him has been clean. He does stick to plans to the letter tho. Total respect


Again proving the point that you do not need bundles of aas,just good old effort and diet,well done @ Bad Alan


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> We r not lying just discipline and ruthless dedication


Mate if you knew me,you would know that was not a dig,i have never taken much gear i was 21 stone with abs in my 20's,the rest you know,always done better with effort not mls!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Again proving the point that you do not need bundles of aas,just good old effort and diet,well done @ Bad Alan


Thanks for popping in big man and for the continued support!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Safety bar squats - 185kgx6, 205kgx1 (drop set) 100kgx16

Leg press - upto 420kgx6

Hack squats - 2pl p/side x 15 (quad strain hurting so abandoned play!)

Lying ham curls - 5x5 short rest's

Seated leg curl - 2 x high rep burnouts

Calves seated and standing

20mins AM cardio on treadmill as per

Quad is really giving me some trouble and can't push as hard as would like, think it's a tied PB on safety squats. Hard bar to squat with much harder than conventional for me, pushes you right forward onto your toes so form need's concentrating on hard. Despite quad troubles still managing to get good leg workouts done so will not let up on them just yet, weird that swelling is around knee and bruising is everywhere but where the pain is localized :confused1:


----------



## Dagman72

biglbs said:


> Again proving the point that you do not need bundles of aas,just good old effort and diet,well done @ Bad Alan


Could not agree more, shame most dont realise that. Your lift increases are amazing - well done mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Could not agree more, shame most dont realise that. Your lift increases are amazing - well done mate.


Cheers dude nice to have you dropping in, you're witness to the DL aswell as when we were down at you're gym a while back I think I pulled 225kg for 1 in DL?

Hows you're training going? Still training with Rob is it? That guy is a BEAST!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Safety bar squats - 185kgx6, 205kgx1 (drop set) 100kgx16
> 
> Leg press - upto 420kgx6
> 
> Hack squats - 2pl p/side x 15 (quad strain hurting so abandoned play!)
> 
> Lying ham curls - 5x5 short rest's
> 
> Seated leg curl - 2 x high rep burnouts
> 
> Calves seated and standing
> 
> 20mins AM cardio on treadmill as per
> 
> Quad is really giving me some trouble and can't push as hard as would like, think it's a tied PB on safety squats. Hard bar to squat with much harder than conventional for me, pushes you right forward onto your toes so form need's concentrating on hard. Despite quad troubles still managing to get good leg workouts done so will not let up on them just yet, weird that swelling is around knee and bruising is everywhere but where the pain is localized :confused1:


Sounds like water on the knee buddy,the bodies defence mechanism,trying to prevent knee damage,you may have aggravated something in knee,also posible that you pull is taking something out of alignment within mechanics of knee operation,take care mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Sounds like water on the knee buddy,the bodies defence mechanism,trying to prevent knee damage,you may have aggravated something in knee,also posible that you pull is taking something out of alignment within mechanics of knee operation,take care mate.


Quad pull/strain is about half way up and pull's when taking long strides etc can feel it. Whole quad is swollen over (no definition at all) knee and just above is bruised dark aswell as bruise on inside of quad aswell. Haven't banged it so seem's strange that the bruising is elsewhere and can't pinpoint an exact moment it happened, like I said I'm managing to train still and can get around fine day to day just makes left leg look **** 

Hopefully it rectifies, maybe physio needed?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Again proving the point that you do not need bundles of aas,just good old effort and diet,well done @ Bad Alan


Dont talk sh*te, we all know you need 7 mil of test a week to make any gains, l have pics to prove it, oh hold on ...........


----------



## ditz

Do you jab quads out of curiosity mate?

I only ask as I've had it twice now. Do quad on the Wednesday, no pip whatsoever, forgotten about the next day.. Don't train legs untill sunday..

Can do all light sets fine then half way through a heavy set I'll feel a really strange pulling sensation right in the jab area and all the symptoms you mention follow for a few days..

Have no idea if the two are related and why (although they must be)

?


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Dont talk sh*te, we all know you need 7 mil of test a week to make any gains, l have pics to prove it, oh hold on ...........


It's all in the diet! (well not all  )

Responsible gear use and a nailed on diet is what I really respect about Paul, I like how he constantly tries to educate some numpties on here that it's not about banging in 4,5,6grams of gear per week.


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Do you jab quads out of curiosity mate?
> 
> I only ask as I've had it twice now. Do quad on the Wednesday, no pip whatsoever, forgotten about the next day.. Don't train legs untill sunday..
> 
> Can do all light sets fine then half way through a heavy set I'll feel a really strange pulling sensation right in the jab area and all the symptoms you mention follow for a few days..
> 
> Have no idea if the two are related and why (although they must be)
> 
> ?


No chest, delts, tri's rotated I used to get the really bad swelling over the knee from quad jabs so steer away now, it's been 2+ weeks like this now and it's bruised not just swollen so don't think it would be gear related. I'll get a pic up at some point I think.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Dont talk sh*te, we all know you need 7 mil of test a week to make any gains, l have pics to prove it, oh hold on ...........


Secretly we know @Pscarb has you on 10g,i have it on authority that's how he got so big,after all what does he know about training and diet? :ban:


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Secretly we know @Pscarb has you on 10g,i have it on authority that's how he got so big,after all what does he know about training and diet? :ban:


Damn straight


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Damn straight


Having me pin my tongue as a new site and an " experiment " is something l am not comfortable with tho Boss.... it scares me !


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Having me pin my tongue as a new site and an " experiment " is something l am not comfortable with tho Boss.... it scares me !


Man up Milky !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day;
> 
> Safety bar squats - 185kgx6, 205kgx1 (drop set) 100kgx16
> 
> Leg press - upto 420kgx6
> 
> Hack squats - 2pl p/side x 15 (quad strain hurting so abandoned play!)
> 
> Lying ham curls - 5x5 short rest's
> 
> Seated leg curl - 2 x high rep burnouts
> 
> Calves seated and standing
> 
> 20mins AM cardio on treadmill as per
> 
> Quad is really giving me some trouble and can't push as hard as would like, think it's a tied PB on safety squats. Hard bar to squat with much harder than conventional for me, pushes you right forward onto your toes so form need's concentrating on hard. Despite quad troubles still managing to get good leg workouts done so will not let up on them just yet, weird that swelling is around knee and bruising is everywhere but where the pain is localized :confused1:


Great sesh big guy! Rubbish on knee issues! 

Cardio easy mode now you settled into it?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great sesh big guy! Rubbish on knee issues!
> 
> Cardio easy mode now you settled into it?


Knee doesn't hurt mate is top of quad, maybe hip flexor as in the side affected hip has always been very tight. Maybe slight strain I think, it'll be reeeeeet!

Yea cardio is easy and apart from yesterday have been up and at it no problem, the deadlift session with Liam and Scott absolutely wiped me out for 2 days though 

How's things diet, work, baby wise? Cruise time now?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Knee doesn't hurt mate is top of quad, maybe hip flexor as in the side affected hip has always been very tight. Maybe slight strain I think, it'll be reeeeeet!
> 
> Yea cardio is easy and apart from yesterday have been up and at it no problem, the deadlift session with Liam and Scott absolutely wiped me out for 2 days though
> 
> How's things diet, work, baby wise? Cruise time now?


All 3 been mega crud mate, looking watery as been eating tons of carbs. Put a pic in journo if you wanna see.

Yeah cruise time, last big jab was yesterday. Cruising... pooh!!!! 

Had two good workouts yesterday and today.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> All 3 been mega crud mate, looking watery as been eating tons of carbs. Put a pic in journo if you wanna see.
> 
> Yeah cruise time, last big jab was yesterday. Cruising... pooh!!!!
> 
> Had two good workouts yesterday and today.


Still looking good for an old git! You've got your shorts on in that one though where's the naked one's I usually get sent!?

What are you doing with diet now, just need to get back into it again?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Still looking good for an old git! You've got your shorts on in that one though where's the naked one's I usually get sent!?
> 
> What are you doing with diet now, just need to get back into it again?


Haha, shusshhhh, they are our little secret... will send you one now!!

Diet from Sunday onwards will be Skiploading based mate, not 100% planned it out, was going to do more research saturday. Will give you a bell to run it past ya. Until sunday just going back onto 2200 calories, 350-400g pro.

Stopped the DNP, was rank. Just going to keep on it, add in 20 mins fasted cardio each day and that should be more than enough at first I reckon?

Weight is up a bit, like 98-99kg, but nothing major. Really cannot wait to get cutting started properly.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Haha, shusshhhh, they are our little secret... will send you one now!!
> 
> Diet from Sunday onwards will be Skiploading based mate, not 100% planned it out, was going to do more research saturday. Will give you a bell to run it past ya. Until sunday just going back onto 2200 calories, 350-400g pro.
> 
> Stopped the DNP, was rank. Just going to keep on it, add in 20 mins fasted cardio each day and that should be more than enough at first I reckon?
> 
> Weight is up a bit, like 98-99kg, but nothing major. Really cannot wait to get cutting started properly.


Is that running the macro's I sent you a while ago with a re-feed? Yep on cardio and up time/intensity as and when.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Is that running the macro's I sent you a while ago with a re-feed? Yep on cardio and up time/intensity as and when.


No, was going to do it as Skip recommends to try get a feel for water/carb manipulation. Think it is some carbs on training days, no carbs on off days and 600-1000g high GI carbs in 6 hours on a saturday. Something like that. Once drawn it up will ping it through jockey.


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> It's all in the diet! (well not all  )
> 
> Responsible gear use and a nailed on diet is what I really respect about Paul, I like how he constantly tries to educate some numpties on here that it's not about banging in 4,5,6grams of gear per week.


Now you tell me ......


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Now you tell me ......


You can just carry on as you were, I think you're doing more than fine the way you are!


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> Having me pin my tongue as a new site and an " experiment " is something l am not comfortable with tho Boss.... it scares me !


Hmmm what would happen if you did jab your tongue!! Makes me go all weak thinking about it lol


----------



## Queenie

Popped in here. Read something about tongue jabbing. Fainted. Left the thread.



Hope you're good will x


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Hmmm what would happen if you did jab your tongue!! Makes me go all weak thinking about it lol


Do it and let me know 

I don't think you'd be able to talk for a good while when you're tongue swells up !


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Popped in here. Read something about tongue jabbing. Fainted. Left the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're good will x


Haha I think ill leave the tongue jabs to someone else to try!

I'm sound thanks, had a cheat Friday night didn't really need one mentally but if you can get away with it may swell. Went to a new Indian in town was really good, can't get it out my head need to go back!

You ok? Busy weekend?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I think ill leave the tongue jabs to someone else to try!
> 
> I'm sound thanks, had a cheat Friday night didn't really need one mentally but if you can get away with it may swell. Went to a new Indian in town was really good, can't get it out my head need to go back!
> 
> You ok? Busy weekend?


Hope you did some cardio friday evening to combat the Indian!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Hope you did some cardio friday evening to combat the Indian!


You know I did ha, probably too much ...


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I think ill leave the tongue jabs to someone else to try!
> 
> I'm sound thanks, had a cheat Friday night didn't really need one mentally but if you can get away with it may swell. Went to a new Indian in town was really good, can't get it out my head need to go back!
> 
> You ok? Busy weekend?


Grrr wish I could get away with cheats like that!

Youll have to set a date to go back, give u something to look forward to.

Busy weekend running around for other people. I feel like I haven't stopped!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> You know I did ha, probably too much ...


LMAO!!! Never such a thing?!



RXQueenie said:


> Grrr wish I could get away with cheats like that!
> 
> Youll have to set a date to go back, give u something to look forward to.
> 
> Busy weekend running around for other people. I feel like I haven't stopped!!


Book yourself some time to yourself to unwind, best thing after a long week!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Grrr wish I could get away with cheats like that!
> 
> Youll have to set a date to go back, give u something to look forward to.
> 
> Busy weekend running around for other people. I feel like I haven't stopped!!


Tell me about it I'm never at home it seems, just got a new fish and chip shop aswell so having to go cash up at 10oclock every night is a pain. It wouldn't be so bad if I could eat the left overs but noooooo just got to stand and sniff the fryers lol. Oh and it has a donught maker which is torture! Good job I have some WILL-power. Must get back to work and stop thinking about food 

It's not the cheat I look forward to tbf its just chilling out being "normal".


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!! Never such a thing?!
> 
> Book yourself some time to yourself to unwind, best thing after a long week!!


Yes there is when you're burning through calories lol!

And agree as just said the cheat is more about just chilling with normal diet for me


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it I'm never at home it seems, just got a new fish and chip shop aswell so having to go cash up at 10oclock every night is a pain. It wouldn't be so bad if I could eat the left overs but noooooo just got to stand and sniff the fryers lol. Oh and it has a donught maker which is torture! Good job I have some WILL-power. Must get back to work and stop thinking about food
> 
> It's not the cheat I look forward to tbf its just chilling out being "normal".


Im looking at investing in a fvcking waffle wagon for the summer.... imagine the hell!!!!???!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Yes there is when you're burning through calories lol!
> 
> And agree as just said the cheat is more about just chilling with normal diet for me


Very good point about being normal, just not worrying about calories and eating without thinking about that is so true! I even count calories on cheat day! LOL.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Im looking at investing in a fvcking waffle wagon for the summer.... imagine the hell!!!!???!!!!


Yea but you can stand in the back and just sniff everything


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders AM;

pre exhaust side laterals - upto 20kgx6

DB press

Upright rows

Cheat side laterals

Arms PM;

DB curls seated alt - upto 25kgx10

Hammer curls - 2x10x25kg strict

Preacher curl - 10rm then quad drop

EZ bar curl

Rope pushdowns - 4x20

Vbar pushdowns - 2x15 full stretch and contraction held

Kickbacks -upto 17.5kgx8

Rev pushdowns

Meant to do this yesterday but was stupidly busy so pushed till today, got in for AM before work at 8am and finished PM in home gym just now. Food been reduced slightly and definately leaning up well now, quad bruising is worst it's been but ROM is better slightly. Back tomorrow wanting 270kgx2 reps!


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Tell me about it I'm never at home it seems, just got a new fish and chip shop aswell so having to go cash up at 10oclock every night is a pain. It wouldn't be so bad if I could eat the left overs but noooooo just got to stand and sniff the fryers lol. Oh and it has a donught maker which is torture! Good job I have some WILL-power. Must get back to work and stop thinking about food
> 
> It's not the cheat I look forward to tbf its just chilling out being "normal".


CHIPS!!!!! STOP IT.... I HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> CHIPS!!!!! STOP IT.... I HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE


Haha tell me about it mate, work around food 24/7 which does help in a way as I'm used to it being there and not eating it. I'm 100% getting through my prep without a blip that isn't scheduled.

How you feeling/getting on?


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Haha tell me about it mate, work around food 24/7 which does help in a way as I'm used to it being there and not eating it. I'm 100% getting through my prep without a blip that isn't scheduled.
> 
> How you feeling/getting on?


Im ok, mate.. was planning on resting this weekend, but ended up working on my van, and sorting the front and rear gardens ready for summer.. havent stopped all day!! Knackered now..


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Im ok, mate.. was planning on resting this weekend, but ended up working on my van, and sorting the front and rear gardens ready for summer.. havent stopped all day!! Knackered now..


Takes your mind off things for a day on the plus side!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Floor deads - upto 270kgx2

BB rows - 100,120kgx25

Smith shrugs - 3,4,5,6pl

Vbar pulldowns - 3x15

20mins AM cardio on treadmill before meal1 still, pace increased slightly

Great session again and new PB on deads, beat last weeks reps on BB rows too which I was happy with. Love the high rep BB rows. Appetite is down and feeling sick alot, nothing to worry about I dont think. Now time to die on the sofa, watch TV and eat


----------



## C.Hill

270kg x2! Fcuk man! You use straps? Beast lift. And lol repping 120kg for 25 lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea strapped and belted mate, bar at the gym I trained at tonight is shiiiiiiit has non existent knurling. Pullled last warm up single at 230kg no straps and felt it going abit. Never done BB rows this high rep but pump is great, not bent right over about a 45* body angle and pulled into waist.

Saw your squat PB 4pl p/side yeaaaa boooi


----------



## biglbs

Good man ,reps earnt,very strong


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yea strapped and belted mate, bar at the gym I trained at tonight is shiiiiiiit has non existent knurling. Pullled last warm up single at 230kg no straps and felt it going abit. Never done BB rows this high rep but pump is great, not bent right over about a 45* body angle and pulled into waist.
> 
> Saw your squat PB 4pl p/side yeaaaa boooi


Bent over like Yates's ones?


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Bent over like Yates's ones?


The very same! Overhand not underhand though.


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Yea strapped and belted mate, bar at the gym I trained at tonight is shiiiiiiit has non existent knurling. Pullled last warm up single at 230kg no straps and felt it going abit. Never done BB rows this high rep but pump is great, not bent right over about a 45* body angle and pulled into waist.
> 
> Saw your squat PB 4pl p/side yeaaaa boooi


Well done mate! Really impressive!

Like Yates rows?

Edit- seen above answer lol


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Good man ,reps earnt,very strong


Cheers mate, dead's were heavy  Getting some dirty looks lol, its a nasty looking bar with all those 20's on it!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, dead's were heavy  Getting some dirty looks lol, its a nasty looking bar with all those 20's on it!


I remember those days mate,enjoy that feeling of the bar bending and bouncing,nothing like it,,,if metal plates the sound is addictive too...


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I remember those days mate,enjoy that feeling of the bar bending and bouncing,nothing like it,,,if metal plates the sound is addictive too...


You'll be back  good luck for tomorrow is it at doc's?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> You'll be back  good luck for tomorrow is it at doc's?


Oh yes,no questionthanks for following mate,i have bloods out tomorrow,yippee...


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Oh yes,no questionthanks for following mate,i have bloods out tomorrow,yippee...


Always following mate, silent stalker  !!!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Back day;
> 
> Floor deads - upto 270kgx2
> 
> BB rows - 100,120kgx25
> 
> Smith shrugs - 3,4,5,6pl
> 
> Vbar pulldowns - 3x15
> 
> 20mins AM cardio on treadmill before meal1 still, pace increased slightly
> 
> Great session again and new PB on deads, beat last weeks reps on BB rows too which I was happy with. Love the high rep BB rows. Appetite is down and feeling sick alot, nothing to worry about I dont think. Now time to die on the sofa, watch TV and eat


Can safely say prep is going well to say the least 

270 pull... beast!

keep it up


----------



## Sweat

Great pulling and rowing mate, proper beast mode engaged!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Can safely say prep is going well to say the least
> 
> 270 pull... beast!
> 
> keep it up


No blips yet 

Yep all good here mate, hungry on a night time now take back my earlier comment on appetite being ****. Some ****er is making toast in the house and it's wafting it's way in my direction !!! New house rule needed; no toast EVER


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great pulling and rowing mate, proper beast mode engaged!!!


Big DL's been a long time coming and always shoot's up when they are kept in. Crazy how light BB rows feel after you've deaded heavy earlier in workout. Proper beasted my older brother today aswell haha, blew him out the water on dead's the gobby ****er


----------



## Fatboy80

Awesome strength Will, well done.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Pec deck pre exhaust - sets of 15

Inc BB - drop set 120/80/60kg

Inc flyes - upto 37.5kgx4 drop 20kgx6+negatives

Hammer press - upto 2pl x15+partials

CGBP - upto 70kgx10 (fuuuuuarked by this point  )

Heavy abs on machine - craaaaaaaaaaaaamp

Cardio usual 20mins fasted AM

Completely wiped me out strange session not as heavy as usual but lots of intensity, pumped to ****. Looking better now 4 weeks into diet.


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs yesterday;

Leg press - upto stack x 9; paused on pins at bottom of each rep

Single leg press

DB step ups

Ham curls - 5x5 short rests

Ham curls - 2x20

Calves!

Cardio standard 20mins AM fasted

Squats out to let leg recover abit from heavy weights, calves have come along well never had any before starting with Scott! Shoulder's later on today


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Legs yesterday;
> 
> Leg press - upto stack x 9; paused on pins at bottom of each rep
> 
> Single leg press
> 
> DB step ups
> 
> Ham curls - 5x5 short rests
> 
> Ham curls - 2x20
> 
> Calves!
> 
> Cardio standard 20mins AM fasted
> 
> Squats out to let leg recover abit from heavy weights, calves have come along well never had any before starting with Scott! Shoulder's later on today


What weight on DB Step ups and what height?


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Seated side laterals - upto 22kgx6

Military press to chin - 100,110,120 x 10,6,2

Upright rows

Side laterals

Cardio 20mins fasted AM

Quick workout which is perfect as I'm tanking pretty quickly ATM so good to keep intensity high all the way through. Out for quick meal then to lock up at work, JOY !


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> What weight on DB Step ups and what height?


20's and boxes set up so thigh is just shy of parallel !


----------



## biglbs

I am liking the lighter injury prevention stuff buddy,higher reps/pre exhaust keeps it nailed without further risk.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> We far out but .. Prevention better than the cure and more than one way to skin a cAt when it comes to developing muscles


You knows it 

Cheers for quick chat I'm still head ****ed about the whole thing and waiting around, need to chill out !


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I am liking the lighter injury prevention stuff buddy,higher reps/pre exhaust keeps it nailed without further risk.


Agree mate! Tear now would be stupid this is just a bad/moderate strain I feel and nothing I cant train around or through 

Bruising and swelling is weird though and messing up my cuts !


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Agree mate! Tear now would be stupid this is just a bad/moderate strain I feel and nothing I cant train around or through
> 
> Bruising and swelling is weird though and messing up my cuts !


Your will power alone will help you make the best of your current lot,be lucky and press on as you are,everything for a reason,you will learn even more about what you can do...


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Your will power alone will help you make the best of your current lot,be lucky and press on as you are,everything for a reason,you will learn even more about what you can do...


Thanks mate, wise words


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Chest day;
> 
> Pec deck pre exhaust - sets of 15
> 
> Inc BB - drop set 120/80/60kg
> 
> Inc flyes - upto 37.5kgx4 drop 20kgx6+negatives
> 
> Hammer press - upto 2pl x15+partials
> 
> CGBP - upto 70kgx10 (fuuuuuarked by this point  )
> 
> Heavy abs on machine - craaaaaaaaaaaaamp
> 
> Cardio usual 20mins fasted AM
> 
> Completely wiped me out strange session not as heavy as usual but lots of intensity, pumped to ****. Looking better now 4 weeks into diet.


nice session mate good to change things up imo hitting different fibres is good


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> nice session mate good to change things up imo hitting different fibres is good


Cheers! Kicked my assssss and was a good change of pace. Hope you're well mate.


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers! Kicked my assssss and was a good change of pace. Hope you're well mate.


all good here thanks mate energy up and down as expected but pushing hard


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> all good here thanks mate energy up and down as expected but pushing hard


Weeks out now 4?


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Weeks out now 4?


yes mate .....16 weeks into diet tommorrow and it's flown by tbh


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> yes mate .....16 weeks into diet tommorrow and it's flown by tbh


Awesome mate, home stretch can't wait to see end result !


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms;

Seated alt curl - upto 25kgx10

Hammer curls - 30kgx8,8

Preacher curl - 10rm quad drop

Straight bar curls

Rope pushdowns

Vbar pushdowns

Tricep extensions

Rev pushdowns

20mins fasted AM treadmill

Boring update arm's from this morning, STARVING


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest yesterday;

Flat bench - upto 160kgx2 drop set 100kgx15

Inc BB - upto 115kgx2 drop set 60kgx15

Flat flyes - 25kgx20,20

Machine press

Cable crossover ss/ pushups 4 sets

Cardio 20mins fasted AM

Few carbs out again and other small changes, 12 weeks out :wacko:


----------



## Davey Boy

All good stuff mate 12 weeks to a shredded machine !!

Should do some pics for comparison 12 week transformation


----------



## Bad Alan

Davey Boy said:


> All good stuff mate 12 weeks to a shredded machine !!
> 
> Should do some pics for comparison 12 week transformation


I've got a fat starting pic lol, not putting it here yet 

Cheers for popping in mate....


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Bent rows - 140,160,170kg x 8,8,6

Tbar machine rows - 3,4,5,6pl x 8

Wide pulldowns

Pullovers

Partial chins - 2 x fail

Close grip pulldowns

Calf rape!

20mins AM fasted cardio

Easy day feeling good most the time ATM but at about 3 o'clock lose all energy and get reeeeeeaaaaallllly tired till I take pre-workouts for the gym. To be expected I suppose, hungry as hell and want to go sit in the beer garden with a nice cold pint of cider


----------



## Bad Alan

Long day;

6.30 - cardio

7.30 till 4.30 work

5 till 6.30 gym

7 till 9 work

AND REEEEEELAX

Leg day;

BB squats - 180kgx11, 220kgx1 drop set 100kgx20

Leg press - stack 3/4 reps paused at bottom x 12,9

Single leg press - top half only 20,15 reps

Ham curls - 5x5 short rests + forced then 2x30

Great session good to squat again and felt strong. Absolutely shattered now though these long work days with a break to train are hard and only having 1 day a week off for the foreseeable future is depressing. Shouldn't complain really as business is really good and getting better. Hopefully get more than the usual 5 hours sleep tonight but I doubt it.

Ah well rest when you're dead


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> I've got a fat starting pic lol, not putting it here yet
> 
> Cheers for popping in mate....


I can't wait to see the before and afters mate. The size u put on in just a few months was fcking insane


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I can't wait to see the before and afters mate. The size u put on in just a few months was fcking insane


They should be good mate hopefully. I'm more pleased with strength on some lifts, it's ****ing rocketed.

How's tricks?


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> They should be good mate hopefully. I'm more pleased with strength on some lifts, it's ****ing rocketed.
> 
> How's tricks?


Ye very good mate. Looking forward to having a holiday!!!

So ur cutting and getting stronger still lol mad u were insane strong anyway how the hell could u lift more


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Long day;
> 
> 6.30 - cardio
> 
> 7.30 till 4.30 work
> 
> 5 till 6.30 gym
> 
> 7 till 9 work
> 
> AND REEEEEELAX
> 
> Leg day;
> 
> BB squats - 180kgx11, 220kgx1 drop set 100kgx20
> 
> Leg press - stack 3/4 reps paused at bottom x 12,9
> 
> Single leg press - top half only 20,15 reps
> 
> Ham curls - 5x5 short rests + forced then 2x30
> 
> Great session good to squat again and felt strong. Absolutely shattered now though these long work days with a break to train are hard and only having 1 day a week off for the foreseeable future is depressing. Shouldn't complain really as business is really good and getting better. Hopefully get more than the usual 5 hours sleep tonight but I doubt it.
> 
> Ah well rest when you're dead


Great work smashing in heavy legs among that day mate, monster mode!!! Keep it up!! 

5 Hours sleep?! You jammy git!!! I would love that!!! lol


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Long day;
> 
> 6.30 - cardio
> 
> 7.30 till 4.30 work
> 
> 5 till 6.30 gym
> 
> 7 till 9 work
> 
> AND REEEEEELAX
> 
> Leg day;
> 
> BB squats - 180kgx11, 220kgx1 drop set 100kgx20
> 
> Leg press - stack 3/4 reps paused at bottom x 12,9
> 
> Single leg press - top half only 20,15 reps
> 
> Ham curls - 5x5 short rests + forced then 2x30
> 
> Great session good to squat again and felt strong. Absolutely shattered now though these long work days with a break to train are hard and only having 1 day a week off for the foreseeable future is depressing. Shouldn't complain really as business is really good and getting better. Hopefully get more than the usual 5 hours sleep tonight but I doubt it.
> 
> Ah well rest when you're dead


Great session mate, niccce squatting  How are you finding the prep as the days go buy? Do you take any stims atm?



Sambuca said:


> I can't wait to see the before and afters mate. The size u put on in just a few months was fcking insane


X2


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Great session mate, niccce squatting  How are you finding the prep as the days go buy? Do you take any stims atm?
> 
> X2


Cheers mate, finding it easy enough energy levels are pooooooop though working 10+hour days 6 days a week ATM. I'm sure everyone experiences this though and I know it's only going to get tougher so just a matter of getting used to it I think.

Take 1 of Dhacks ECA stack pre-workout ATM, could do with racking a line every 3-4 hours !


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great work smashing in heavy legs among that day mate, monster mode!!! Keep it up!!
> 
> 5 Hours sleep?! You jammy git!!! I would love that!!! lol


It's like groundhog day mate everyday is the ****ing same lol! In a good routine though so nothing to stress about just the usual tiredness, lethargy and suicidal thoughts to deal with


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, finding it easy enough energy levels are pooooooop though working 10+hour days 6 days a week ATM. I'm sure everyone experiences this though and I know it's only going to get tougher so just a matter of getting used to it I think.
> 
> Take 1 of Dhacks ECA stack pre-workout ATM, could do with racking a line every 3-4 hours !


Putting in some hefty working hours their, fair play for keeping on top of it


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Putting in some hefty working hours their, fair play for keeping on top of it


TBF all businesses are in catering so it's easy enough to cook each meal as needed, lucky on that front I guess. Keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> TBF all businesses are in catering so it's easy enough to cook each meal as needed, lucky on that front I guess. Keeps me out of trouble


It'd fook me over. Can not damage mitigate on a diet if surrounded by nice food all day!!!


----------



## Galaxy

Sweat said:


> It'd fook me over. Can not damage mitigate on a diet if surrounded by nice food all day!!!


^^^ This lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> It'd fook me over. Can not damage mitigate on a diet if surrounded by nice food all day!!!


Maaaaate I may start taking pic's of thing's that go out and post'em up in here lol. Seriously if I wasn't used to it I'd be going OUT MY MIND, but I never even cheat when in a gaining period so it's not that tough.

Fish and chips, massive burgers, steak pies, homemade cakes......**** me stomach's rumbling


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Maaaaate I may start taking pic's of thing's that go out and post'em up in here lol. Seriously if I wasn't used to it I'd be going OUT MY MIND, but I never even cheat when in a gaining period so it's not that tough.
> 
> Fish and chips, massive burgers, steak pies, homemade cakes......**** me stomach's rumbling


I got day off work 2moro, switching refeed to that day and making it all of the above in place of high GI carbs.

See you at 10am!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> I got day off work 2moro, switching refeed to that day and making it all of the above in place of high GI carbs.
> 
> See you at 10am!!!


Try get some quality sleeeeep


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Try get some quality sleeeeep


Good point... fooking UKM distracting me... eyes are half closed!

Night night all!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulder's;

Top head press - upto 120kgx2 drop set 100kgx4, 70kgx10

Seated side laterals - rest paused sets of 8

Cable laterals

Machine press - partials out of bottom

Upright rows - short rests

Calf rape

20mins AM fasted cardio

Another long day had a decent workout but was knackeredddddd through it and have been all day. Hopefully get a better night's sleep and all should be well !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoulder's;
> 
> Top head press - upto 120kgx2 drop set 100kgx4, 70kgx10
> 
> Seated side laterals - rest paused sets of 8
> 
> Cable laterals
> 
> Machine press - partials out of bottom
> 
> Upright rows - short rests
> 
> Calf rape
> 
> 20mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> Another long day had a decent workout but was knackeredddddd through it and have been all day. Hopefully get a better night's sleep and all should be well !


Them top head presses are a cvnt, I keep smashing them on my head!! Stupid weight knocks you out!

Did you get a visual on whoever raped your calves?! My bet is @liam0810... dirty mother fo will go after anything!!!


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> Them top head presses are a cvnt, I keep smashing them on my head!! Stupid weight knocks you out!
> 
> Did you get a visual on whoever raped your calves?! My bet is @liam0810... dirty mother fo will go after anything!!!


I have standards and unfortunately Will doesn't meet my size 10 and under rule the big b4stard


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> I have standards and unfortunately Will doesn't meet my size 10 and under rule the big b4stard


You upped the standards?! Thought it was just the presence of a heart beat or at least still relatively warm...


----------



## liam0810

Sweat said:


> You upped the standards?! Thought it was just the presence of a heart beat or at least still relatively warm...


No mate since the tren wore off standards have gone back up. Although give it a couple weeks and ill be begging anything to touch my willy


----------



## Sharpy76

Bloody hell you've put some size too!!

Looking BIG fella!

I'm back btw haha


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I have standards and unfortunately Will doesn't meet my size 10 and under rule the big b4stard


Bodypower........you won't remember a thing


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell you've put some size too!!
> 
> Looking BIG fella!
> 
> I'm back btw haha


Nooooooow then fella cheers it's been going good, hope all's sorted your end so you can get back to it. Glad to see you back


----------



## Bad Alan

Sunday - GUN DAY;

ez bar curls

Seated alt curls

Straight bar curls

Hammer curls

Rope pressdowns

EZ extensions

Dips

Heavy ABS

20mins AM fasted cardio

Trained early today before work but was fresh from decent nights sleep for once. Probably prefer training at this time as haven't been on feet all day so have some energy, unfortunately just not possible most the time! Was meant to do hams aswell but they are sore as **** from Thursday's leg day and had to rush to work :nono:

Good day finished at 5 and don't have to go back later so chillinggggggggg. Oh and **** me I'm hungry


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Bodypower........you won't remember a thing


Don't break that promise!


----------



## Queenie

Eat then! Goon.

Have a fab evening.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Don't break that promise!


I'll try, keep expectations low.....


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Eat then! Goon.
> 
> Have a fab evening.


Hey Mrs 

Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr diet, bad influence ! :devil2:

Good weekend?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Hey Mrs
> 
> Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr diet, bad influence ! :devil2:
> 
> Good weekend?


Errr im a Miss thank u very much!

You still need to eat on your diet... im sure scott allows that 

If not drink water! See im an angel really.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Errr im a Miss thank u very much!
> 
> You still need to eat on your diet... im sure scott allows that
> 
> If not drink water! See im an angel really.


Ha ooops :blush:

Eating everything that's on there, diet coke is saving me can't get enough !


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Ha ooops :blush:
> 
> Eating everything that's on there, diet coke is saving me can't get enough !


Mmmm cherry pepsi max is my thing so I totally understand!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Mmmm cherry pepsi max is my thing so I totally understand!


Spotted this in tesco t'other day, yet to try it !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Update coming and to @liam0810


Bring the noise


----------



## Bad Alan

Next week update in, tailored into my day puuuuuuuuuurfectly now thanks for extra adjustments @dutch_scott


----------



## RACK

Glad to see the prep is going well mate


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Glad to see the prep is going well mate


Swimmingly good sir....


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench day;

Flat bb - 140kgx4, 165kgx1(touched second)

Inc db

Flat db

Flat flyes

Machine press - 10rm triple RP, then drop set RP again + a static hold at mid point

Cable crossover's

25mins AM fasted cardio

Good day energy levels have been fine throughout, diet changes are good and fit in better with daily routine. Tough workout rotators playing up again but nothing major, strength is still OK as is endurance through workout. Thankfully training partners are both kicking my **** still 

Stims etc; still at 50mcg T3 and 30mg eph pre workout only, gear about 1g total


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> National bench day;
> 
> Flat bb - 140kgx4, 165kgx1(touched second)
> 
> Inc db
> 
> Flat db
> 
> Flat flyes
> 
> Machine press - 10rm triple RP, then drop set RP again + a static hold at mid point
> 
> Cable crossover's
> 
> 25mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> Good day energy levels have been fine throughout, diet changes are good and fit in better with daily routine. Tough workout rotators playing up again but nothing major, strength is still OK as is endurance through workout. Thankfully training partners are both kicking my **** still
> 
> Stims etc; still at 50mcg T3 and 30mg eph pre workout only, gear about 1g total


Strong work mate!


----------



## Jay.32

looks like all is going well in here mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatboy80

Nice one Will :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Strong work mate!


Cheers boss and for the rep's, still owe you some! I'll have to see if it'll let me now as don't give them out easily and I need to "spread the love"


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Will is doing so well
> 
> Our cals r high! Stims low cv low
> 
> Allowing us lots of movement to change but a healthy drop! His personal life is so good it means the stimulus is pure prep!
> 
> Ill be with him thurs and fri to give feedback in the flesh pics coming on him and @liam0810 this weekend!


I'm doing my best at keeping personal life "easy", going celebate 6 weeks out to remove all stress


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> looks like all is going well in here mate :thumbup1:


All's good mate was 10 weeks out on Sunday, never get cravings usually but **** me I could murder some.......(wont mention food for your sanity  )

How are you? 3 weeks?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers boss and for the rep's, still owe you some! I'll have to see if it'll let me now as don't give them out easily and I need to "spread the love"


You earn them buddy..


----------



## Bad Alan

Back attack;

Bent rows - 145,160,175kg x 8,6,6

Tbar machine rows - 4,5+5kg,6+5kgpl x 8

Partial chins from hang - 19,12 reps

Wide pulldowns

Pullovers

Close grip machine pulldowns - 3x20

Calves !!!!!!

25mins AM fasted cardio

Mood and energy been much better today and workout was good, weight's upped in everything from last week Tbars were much better. Sleep is abit better too and just got some more zop's will use a couple time's a week to ensure getting some quality sleep at least every now and then, need the recovery. Day off gym tomorrow just double cardio AM and PM well earnt rest before Thursday and Friday session's with the bossman!

I want chocolate digestive's bad mg:


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> All's good mate was 10 weeks out on Sunday, never get cravings usually but **** me I could murder some.......(wont mention food for your sanity  )
> 
> How are you? 3 weeks?


Not good mate.. was working away last friday until yesterday.. I didnt realise how hard it was going to be to keep on top of diet living out of a hotel.. I can hopefully pull things back.

As for food... the diet was easy at the begining, but really struggling now!! So need some nice food!!!! really cant wait until the show is over now.. This diet/prep has been really hard work for my family too!! we are going away for the weekend this weekend, taking the kids for a caravan holiday at a holiday park! and while they have nice meals out!! I have to just watch them..

I just want these last 2 and a half weeks to fly by lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Not good mate.. was working away last friday until yesterday.. I didnt realise how hard it was going to be to keep on top of diet living out of a hotel.. I can hopefully pull things back.
> 
> As for food... the diet was easy at the begining, but really struggling now!! So need some nice food!!!! really cant wait until the show is over now.. This diet/prep has been really hard work for my family too!! we are going away for the weekend this weekend, taking the kids for a caravan holiday at a holiday park! and while they have nice meals out!! I have to just watch them..
> 
> I just want these last 2 and a half weeks to fly by lol


Last big push mate and I'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I'm doing my best at keeping personal life "easy", going celebate 6 weeks out to remove all stress


You crazy cat!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day;

Couldn't have a heavy leg/squat day as quad is still playing up so went for high intensity instead, an old workout from when we first started;

Seated ham curls - worked upto 6rm forced reps to 10 then 10 partials

Giant set of;

Leg ext (held at contraction) 20 reps

Smith close stance squats 6-8 reps

Leg press 5 sec negatives 12 reps

Leg ext (heavy partials) 20 reps

Ran through this 4 times, worked upto 4pl per side on smith squats

Lying ham curls - 20 rep sets to finish off

25 mins AM fasted cardio

Was a great workout at a very quick pace, food routine is so easy but **** me I'm hungry. Absolutely destroyed from workout spent a good hour and a half lying on living room floor when I got home


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> I'd like to say bye to all for Alan, I'm about to smash him to living **** on push day
> 
> Well be maxing out , timed isometrics, partials, then quadruple drop sets .
> 
> If u think hell is bad just ask satan who's back to claim his throne..
> 
> Does anyone know what the hell I'm on about ^**^^^
> 
> Anyway, will dead meat. The end.


Succeeded......****


----------



## Bad Alan

Push;

Hammer incline - upto 4pl p/side rest pause + negatives

Very high incline to chin - 2.5pl p/side + iso hold

Floor press - 2.5pl p/side x 6

Inc flyes

Tri set;

Pec deck

Cable x over

Flat flyes - stretch 10 secs, rep, 10 sec held at contraction, repeat to failure

Calves and ab's to finish

25 mins AM fasted CV

Good day after working briefly this morning totally fuuuuuuarked now, bed needed !


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Push;
> 
> Hammer incline - upto 4pl p/side rest pause + negatives
> 
> Very high incline to chin - 2.5pl p/side + iso hold
> 
> Floor press - 2.5pl p/side x 6
> 
> Inc flyes
> 
> Tri set;
> 
> Pec deck
> 
> Cable x over
> 
> Flat flyes - stretch 10 secs, rep, 10 sec held at contraction, repeat to failure
> 
> Calves and ab's to finish
> 
> 25 mins AM fasted CV
> 
> Good day after working briefly this morning totally fuuuuuuarked now, bed needed !


Still alive i see 

Strength is still top mate, how many weeks out now?


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope things are all going well mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Still alive i see
> 
> Strength is still top mate, how many weeks out now?


9 on Sunday mate !

Down to 92-93kg now in the AM


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope things are all going well mate.


Plain sailing so far mate, just the usual hunger/cravings as with any diet. Thanks for checking in !


----------



## liam0810

Hello William. You are looking good mate, still got the size and leaning up nicely. Still need a tan though


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Hello William. You are looking good mate, still got the size and leaning up nicely. Still need a tan though


I know mate ha, **** me got stuff in fridge just being a wimp with the sickness arrgggh!

I've heard through an anonymous source you're doing OK too !! 

And WTF why do I never smile in a pic......


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Plain sailing so far mate, just the usual hunger/cravings as with any diet. Thanks for checking in !


Don't go in my journal then mate.

Pics VERY impressive!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Definitely smile more mate. Especially on stage!! What's the thinking behind the long pauses on flies. Jim has me do this with 4 second positive and 4 seconds negative. All about time under tension?


----------



## loganator

dutch_scott said:


> Few gym shots very bright gym but just a sample! Not really dieted yet!
> 
> End Tri set
> 
> Heavy pec dec , cables then this flye movement


Looking thick mate how tall are you ?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely smile more mate. Especially on stage!! What's the thinking behind the long pauses on flies. Jim has me do this with 4 second positive and 4 seconds negative. All about time under tension?


I'm naturally a miserable **** so hard for me but I'm going to work on it 

Yep TUT and a good stretch out to finish off !


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Looking thick mate how tall are you ?


Cheers mate and just a shaaaaaade over 5 foot 10

Hope thing's are going good, 2 weeks left?


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate and just a shaaaaaade over 5 foot 10
> 
> Hope thing's are going good, 2 weeks left?


Yes mate 2 weeks tomoz ...... Diet is biting really hard now and am really shutting down at times but not long now till I can carb up , can't wait to get up there and do battle again


----------



## Bad Alan

loganator said:


> Yes mate 2 weeks tomoz ...... Diet is biting really hard now and am really shutting down at times but not long now till I can carb up , can't wait to get up there and do battle again


Just checked journal workout's still looking as intense as ever and seem's you're perfectly on track, looking forward to seeing end result !


----------



## loganator

Bad Alan said:


> Just checked journal workout's still looking as intense as ever and seem's you're perfectly on track, looking forward to seeing end result !


Got a really decent training partner pushing me mate , when I doubt myself he is relentless and never lets me quit , I must have nearly fainted or puked a dosen times in the last couple of months lol ......


----------



## Sweat

Looking superb on the progress shots mate. Look a lot bigger than 92-93 and leaning out well. Great stuff buddy, keep it up!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I know mate ha, **** me got stuff in fridge just being a wimp with the sickness arrgggh!
> 
> I've heard through an anonymous source you're doing OK too !!
> 
> And WTF why do I never smile in a pic......


Jab it last thing at night and also it helps with hunger as you don't wanna eat anything!

Yeah I think I'm doing ok, feel small but that's all part of prep!

Will I'll teach you to smile haha


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh isn't it funny. Some wont bulk more. Complain I add food . But oh look,
> 
> Zzzzz. One day I swear my results might get some respect. I look forward to u being shredde and feeling great.


One day you might not constantly seek approval/praise lol. There's no denying your getting results with people, and havnt seem anyone suggest otherwise??


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Jab it last thing at night and also it helps with hunger as you don't wanna eat anything!
> 
> Yeah I think I'm doing ok, feel small but that's all part of prep!
> 
> Will I'll teach you to smile haha


Helps massively if you have an antihistamine shortly before having mt2. @ash1981 suggested it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> One day you might not constantly seek approval/praise lol. There's no denying your getting results with people, and havnt seem anyone suggest otherwise??


Don't prod the beast!

This blog was/is something I and I think Liam has been talking about with Scott alot so was relevant and a video blog from Layne to back it up is awesome.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Not intended that way
> 
> I respect u voicing your opinion it did suggest . Hope injuries healing well


Injury fully healed and leg nice and strong again thanks. I read the other day about you wanting to out some people who had been slagging you off, I wandered if the above comment related to that. I know we dislike each other alot but no denying you get good results. Will and Liam are testamant to that.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Don't prod the beast!
> 
> This blog was/is something I and I think Liam has been talking about with Scott alot so was relevant and a video blog from Layne to back it up is awesome.


Not prodding, just SEEMS that Dutch always asks for praise or tk be noticed/respected that's all. He doesn't need to is what I was getting at with my further comment saying he gets great results and have not seem anyone say otherwise. Was a nice comment that may not have come across but I know how I meant it. Hard on a forum to understand how people's post are meant sometimes n


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> No not u
> 
> If u listen to layne nortons blogs ull know what
> 
> I hate being slated wen I bend over backwards at my cost . But I'm in a good mental place regardless of family health so I will go on regardless


Ok ill take a look and see if can make sense of what your talking about its like reading riddles sometimes lol.

Hope all the problems are sorted at home, think it was you nan that was ill was it? Went through the se last year and the year before and lost both grandparents. Very difficult time as were both my dads parents and it hit him bl00dy hard!


----------



## liam0810

It is aimed at a few people including related to a the convo we had Thursday night, as the fella who runs my gym competes in 2 weeks and was doing 2 and half hours cardio, carb cycling with 5 low days, 2 medium and not dropping. I said it was coz his metabolism was fcuked as he's been in prep mode for near on 15months. So this is very relevant to this. I tried to tell the fella on Tuesday but he's not gonna listen to me when he's got a coach who has prepped lads for years, even if I am right!


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> It is aimed at a few people including related to a the convo we had Thursday night, as the fella who runs my gym competes in 2 weeks and was doing 2 and half hours cardio, carb cycling with 5 low days, 2 medium and not dropping. I said it was coz his metabolism was fcuked as he's been in prep mode for near on 15months. So this is very relevant to this. I tried to tell the fella on Tuesday but he's not gonna listen to me when he's got a coach who has prepped lads for years, even if I am right!


The kid probs just needs to increase T3 to say 800 per day, 10 ECA's, Clen at 480mcg, DNP @ 1500 and add in some (say 100mg) Sibutrim to help him survive hunger while he calorie drops to 500 per day as well as couple of grams of speed per day and weight will come off i'm sure.

Tell him this Liam... great advice!!


----------



## biglbs

Nice pics Alan,reps given to suit..


----------



## Ash1981

Yea anti histamine with MT2 is a must, along wiht food and maybe if you have any, jab in some leg fat


----------



## Bad Alan

ash1981 said:


> Yea anti histamine with MT2 is a must, along wiht food and maybe if you have any, jab in some leg fat


Worth a shot as sickness is the only thing that bothers me using it, hate that feeling all night. Pleeeeeenty of leg fat to go into still


----------



## Ash1981

Bad Alan said:


> Worth a shot as sickness is the only thing that bothers me using it, hate that feeling all night. Pleeeeeenty of leg fat to go into still


Yea I've only jabbed in side of quad once and fvck me it hurt like a cvnt

I hate the red face


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained arms this morning before work with a small change in diet before after a chat with Scott last night, still hit 25mins cardio after waking. Strong session for me really enjoy getting gym and cardio done early then just concentrating on diet, now if only I didn't have to work !

Diet same next week with no change in stims still only low dose t3, cardio upped a decent amount so have to be up earlier. Need to get an Ipad ordered so I can watch films to pass the time :cursing:


----------



## Sambuca

Looking awesome will


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Looking awesome will


Cheers Sam, things are going pretty easy. Makes the force feeding and pushing weight through gaining period worthwhile now the changes are becoming more visible. Just have to stick to the plan and hopefully it'll continue 

Hope you're well !


----------



## Sambuca

Have no doubt both you and Liam will come in in sick shape! Both train like beasts!

All is well cheers looking forward to seeing end results


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Trained arms this morning before work with a small change in diet before after a chat with Scott last night, still hit 25mins cardio after waking. Strong session for me really enjoy getting gym and cardio done early then just concentrating on diet, now if only I didn't have to work !
> 
> Diet same next week with no change in stims still only low dose t3, cardio upped a decent amount so have to be up earlier. Need to get an Ipad ordered so I can watch films to pass the time :cursing:


Ipad makes cardio a doodle!


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> Ipad makes cardio a doodle!


Arrrrggghh to many people say this ffs going to have to take the plunge


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Arrrrggghh to many people say this ffs going to have to take the plunge


How longs each cardio session mate. Remember my last cut was doing well over an hour fcuk knows why but I ended up watching a hell of a lot of films and time just flies when ya do that. If I don't have something to concentrate I clock watch and its a massive choir.


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> How longs each cardio session mate. Remember my last cut was doing well over an hour fcuk knows why but I ended up watching a hell of a lot of films and time just flies when ya do that. If I don't have something to concentrate I clock watch and its a massive choir.


If I do cardio on the treadmill in the gym, I throw my hoody over the display to try and reduce the clock watching!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fatboy80 said:


> If I do cardio on the treadmill in the gym, I throw my hoody over the display to try and reduce the clock watching!!


I tried that but kept pulling it off to look lmao.


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> I tried that but kept pulling it off to look lmao.


Pulling it off on the treadmill? I blame the test!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fatboy80 said:


> Pulling it off on the treadmill? I blame the test!


Lmao.


----------



## Galaxy

Fatboy80 said:


> If I do cardio on the treadmill in the gym, I throw my hoody over the display to try and reduce the clock watching!!


I actually tried this yesterday as i badly need to improve my fitness!!......Needless to say it didn't work, pulled my hoodie off to check the time thinking a good 10mins had past...NO 3.5mins FFS....

#Got my hoodie and left lol#


----------



## Fatboy80

Galaxy said:


> I actually tried this yesterday as i badly need to improve my fitness!!......Needless to say it didn't work, pulled my hoodie off to check the time thinking a good 10mins had past...NO 3.5mins FFS....
> 
> #Got my hoodie and left lol#


I only do it when on there for 40mins plus, if doing steady state. If doing HIIT I need to see the time, annoyingly.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> How longs each cardio session mate. Remember my last cut was doing well over an hour fcuk knows why but I ended up watching a hell of a lot of films and time just flies when ya do that. If I don't have something to concentrate I clock watch and its a massive choir.


Upped to 40mins, dont mind 20-30 but longer seems to drag. Used to have a portable DVD player but it's so easy to download them now better off with an Ipad or similar. **** doing an hour ha sure I'll have to at some point though !


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> That's actually fine if u then reverse engineer it and come off stims keep diet progressive and keep all mental stability right, iv done it twice in a year. So whatever plan u use u have to be prepared to come out other end with follow on plan.


Presuming you're saying you've done hefty dosing of stims and not not the exaggerated doses I wrote above. Including 2g of Speed per day! Unless I just luckily guessed at your exact mix of chemicals for fat loss...

I see your logic on output plan though of course.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Upped to 40mins, dont mind 20-30 but longer seems to drag. Used to have a portable DVD player but it's so easy to download them now better off with an Ipad or similar. **** doing an hour ha sure I'll have to at some point though !


Yeah I just downloaded loads onto disc. Lol mine was an hour twice a day at the end.


----------



## RACK

Delts, arms and chest are coming on great mate.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Upped to 40mins, dont mind 20-30 but longer seems to drag. Used to have a portable DVD player but it's so easy to download them now better off with an Ipad or similar. **** doing an hour ha sure I'll have to at some point though !


I need to get my iPad back off the ex and some films on. I'm doing 40mins as well but only got a few films to watch on YouTube then I'll of ran out. I'm watching Jeremy Kyle US when on the treadmill at the moment, even in subtitles he boils my blood! Gets me angry, I should watch it before lifting actually!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I need to get my iPad back off the ex and some films on. I'm doing 40mins as well but only got a few films to watch on YouTube then I'll of ran out. I'm watching Jeremy Kyle US when on the treadmill at the moment, even in subtitles he boils my blood! Gets me angry, I should watch it before lifting actually!


I may move the treadmill or crosstrainer into my living room temporarily and just watch Sky, then I can literally just roll out of bed and get to it instead of having to walk outside to the gym 

I like Jeremy Kyle lol the scumbags make my life seem so normal !


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench Monday's;

Flat bench - upto 167.5kgx2 (forced 2nd strength down slightly) drop set 100kgx10

High inc db - upto 100's x 8

Flat DB

Flat flyes

Machine press - 10rm triple RP, half weight RP again + a static hold at mid point

Cable crossover - high rep pump up

Fasted AM cardio 40mins

Up early as cardio is increased, proper session now ! Was hungry alot more today maybe as a result which is good as I struggle with wanting to eat ATM even in kcal restriction. Session was really good, enjoyed it but strength felt down however once things kick in should be back up or holding. Looking better I think and think this cardio change will start moving things along really well.

Strange craving of chocolate and cake 24/7 which is rare for me as it's usually things like big burgers that tempt me "offseason" !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I may move the treadmill or crosstrainer into my living room temporarily and just watch Sky, then I can literally just roll out of bed and get to it instead of having to walk outside to the gym
> 
> I like Jeremy Kyle lol the scumbags make my life seem so normal !


You LIKE Jeremy Kyle. Way down in my estimations mate lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Delts, arms and chest are coming on great mate.


Cheers John, having fun and feel like I'm prepping/dieting now. Enjoying every minute of being hungry and tired


----------



## Suprakill4

167.5 bench mate. You have redeemed yourswlf lol. Impressed !! Can't wait for your rebound training logs.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You LIKE Jeremy Kyle. Way down in my estimations mate lol.


Ha for the sole reason of prodding fun at the scumbags on it 

**** me I miss watching TV and lying about doing nothing too busy lately !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Ha for the sole reason of prodding fun at the scumbags on it
> 
> **** me I miss watching TV and lying about doing nothing too busy lately !


Me too mate. Life's hectic and I hate it. Never get a minute to do what I want. Bought a motocross bike and I'm determined to make time to go on that!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Ha for the sole reason of prodding fun at the scumbags on it
> 
> **** me I miss watching TV and lying about doing nothing too busy lately !


Me too mate. Life's hectic and I hate it. Never get a minute to do what I want. Bought a motocross bike and I'm determined to make time to go on that!!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> National bench Monday's;
> 
> Flat bench - upto 167.5kgx2 (forced 2nd strength down slightly) drop set 100kgx10
> 
> High inc db - upto 100's x 8
> 
> Flat DB
> 
> Flat flyes
> 
> Machine press - 10rm triple RP, half weight RP again + a static hold at mid point
> 
> Cable crossover - high rep pump up
> 
> Fasted AM cardio 40mins
> 
> Up early as cardio is increased, proper session now ! Was hungry alot more today maybe as a result which is good as I struggle with wanting to eat ATM even in kcal restriction. Session was really good, enjoyed it but strength felt down however once things kick in should be back up or holding. Looking better I think and think this cardio change will start moving things along really well.
> 
> Strange craving of chocolate and cake 24/7 which is rare for me as it's usually things like big burgers that tempt me "offseason" !


Great stuff as always mate, still mega impressive lifting, even more so considering deficit.


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Ha for the sole reason of prodding fun at the scumbags on it
> 
> **** me I miss watching TV and lying about doing nothing too busy lately !


Make time!!! I'm currently typing this on my ipad in my tent at the lake angling for the night! Adrenaline junkie, I know.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great stuff as always mate, still mega impressive lifting, even more so considering deficit.


Cheers dooooood feel good in sessions just like a zombie at work sometimes, talked about maybe adding stim's through day but reluctant as kills appetite too much and affects sleep.


----------



## Bad Alan

Boooooring rest day just AM cardio done, legs tomorrow I AM HITTING A SQUAT PB


----------



## C.Hill

167.5kg bench?! Fcuk man!


----------



## biglbs

I often find if i crave chocolate,that my protein intake is too low,how much protein you on at the moment mate?


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> Around 410 g protein


Not exact enough mate,if its 411 its closer than 409...... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> 5 whole meal 3 shakes
> 
> Avg meal 50-60g
> 
> Shakes 45-55g


Do you think he could take more ,perhaps another shake,or 65g each one?


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> I'm sat with his sheets on the screen now going thorough what I think his fat loss will be this week! Ha


Had a feeling you had them to hand,that or your running extra Gb memory stick in the side of your head


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg days are the best days 

BB squats - 200kgx6 (all time PB) 227.5kgx1 drop set 140kgx11

Leg press - stack x 3 sets minimal rest

Hamstring curls - worked upto 6rm with stack + forced + 12 partials

Leg ext ss/ lunges

40mins AM fasted cardio

After a stupidly long and busy day at work what a ****ing workout. Smashed squats true 6rm for me was tough and the 500lb single was a grinderrrrrrrr afterwards. REALLY pleased with session and totally ****ed now was a **** day so knew I would have a good workout, wanted to punish myself !

Appetite is back to full strength which is great and food is flying down, could be due to proper AM cardio session now. Feeling pretty good last couple of days!

Thanks for checking in @biglbs and congrats on 20,000 likes


----------



## Queenie

Alright grumps hows things? Nice session x


----------



## biglbs

Blimee,so i have!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Alright grumps hows things? Nice session x


Helloooooooo! Training and diet running smooth but getting worked like a gd'un and am in a proper grump tonight ha my heads spinning after getting ****ed around after the gym, bad when it's noticed through the internet 

Session did the trick, just need to get to bed now and try sleep the negativity away.

How's thing's in crossfit land? Loving the overhead squat's and pic !


----------



## Queenie

Ah yes. Put an end to the negativity for sure! Good way of thinking 

Thank u its going well. It was a sneaky pic but I think the coach was impressed with my progress  yay!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ah yes. Put an end to the negativity for sure! Good way of thinking
> 
> Thank u its going well. It was a sneaky pic but I think the coach was impressed with my progress  yay!


Yep I really try to but have the tendancy to run things over and over in my head and can't drop it. The "assistance" doesn't help with this 

Overhead squats are a tough lift impressive seeing anyone do them, don't see them done too often. Flexibility has to be good !


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Technically he's in a surplus still not deficit


He is dropping weight isn't he so a net calorie deficit surely? Or no weight loss in past few weeks Will?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg days are the best days
> 
> BB squats - 200kgx6 (all time PB) 227.5kgx1 drop set 140kgx11
> 
> Leg press - stack x 3 sets minimal rest
> 
> Hamstring curls - worked upto 6rm with stack + forced + 12 partials
> 
> Leg ext ss/ lunges
> 
> 40mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> After a stupidly long and busy day at work what a ****ing workout. Smashed squats true 6rm for me was tough and the 500lb single was a grinderrrrrrrr afterwards. REALLY pleased with session and totally ****ed now was a **** day so knew I would have a good workout, wanted to punish myself !
> 
> Appetite is back to full strength which is great and food is flying down, could be due to proper AM cardio session now. Feeling pretty good last couple of days!
> 
> Thanks for checking in @biglbs and congrats on 20,000 likes


Amazing work mate, nailing an all time PB, ace!!!


----------



## liam0810

Looks like you're doing well mate. How you feeling you're looking? One day I think I'm on track then the next I don't, it's all a head fcuk!

Glad to see you're doing some actual work now after not doing any for the past 22 years ha


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Looks like you're doing well mate. How you feeling you're looking? One day I think I'm on track then the next I don't, it's all a head fcuk!
> 
> Glad to see you're doing some actual work now after not doing any for the past 22 years ha


I honestly don't know! It's coming off for sure and feel I look better but then I think **** 8 weeks left, I have 100% faith though so just avoiding mirrors and covering up 

**** me mate I'm paying for years of having an easy ride ha, bodypower is the only week I have a weekend off for the foreseeable and only because I said I'll quit if they put me in work. Musn't complain though as it's busy which is good just being on feet all day is tiring sometimes.

Keep's me occupied so always a positive.

You seem on track too in journal and you know getting ripped won't be a problem for you, you'll have to start sending me dirty pics so I can see what you're looking like!


----------



## liam0810

Its 9 weeks to your show pal. its changed to 7th July.

yeah pal, keeping busy is good as you don't have time to think about eating. I've still not had any hunger issues really, if anything been struggling with a few meals.

I think i'm on track, lower abs are showing and veins are coming so thats a good sign. Still worrying about legs but hopefully once waist has come in I'll look a lot better. Also worrying about weight as well as think i'm gonna be lighter than me and Scott thought. We'll see, still 7 weeks so a lot can change.

Am looking forward to Bodypower now, obviously mainly to see you and not to perv at all the fitness girls


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Its 9 weeks to your show pal. its changed to 7th July.
> 
> yeah pal, keeping busy is good as you don't have time to think about eating. I've still not had any hunger issues really, if anything been struggling with a few meals.
> 
> I think i'm on track, lower abs are showing and veins are coming so thats a good sign. Still worrying about legs but hopefully once waist has come in I'll look a lot better. Also worrying about weight as well as think i'm gonna be lighter than me and Scott thought. We'll see, still 7 weeks so a lot can change.
> 
> Am looking forward to Bodypower now, obviously mainly to see you and not to perv at all the fitness girls


Yep I'm rounding down as 8 weeks out this Sunday.

I'm a former fatty so only place I struggle is lower back/abs everywhere else comes through quickly. Same with weight but I wouldn't worry as your proportions are ****ing good and standout bodypart's make you seem alot bigger!

It's creeping in and seem's so close now will be cool to have a weekend off and just shoot the ****, my mates stag do is the Friday day/night before BP Saturday and I'm trying to steer clear of getting mixed up in that before going Birmingham. Think plan is still drive down early Saturday but might come Manchester Friday so they think I'm away from then and bomb down Saturday from there. Plenty of time to get my excuses for not going ready though


----------



## Sweat

Evening spunk face,

What you been up to on your day off, presuming just been lazying around your all day in your boxers, watching Jezza Kyle, eating pot noodles and interspersed with some p0rnhub?


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> Its 9 weeks to your show pal. its changed to 7th July.
> 
> yeah pal, keeping busy is good as you don't have time to think about eating. I've still not had any hunger issues really, if anything been struggling with a few meals.
> 
> I think i'm on track, lower abs are showing and veins are coming so thats a good sign. Still worrying about legs but hopefully once waist has come in I'll look a lot better. Also worrying about weight as well as think i'm gonna be lighter than me and Scott thought. We'll see, still 7 weeks so a lot can change.
> 
> Am looking forward to Bodypower now, obviously mainly to see you and not to perv at all the fitness girls


What day are you beautiful people going to bodypower?


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> What day are you beautiful people going to bodypower?


Saturday day we will be there, Sunday we will probably be attending but only in body


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Evening spunk face,
> 
> What you been up to on your day off, presuming just been lazying around your all day in your boxers, watching Jezza Kyle, eating pot noodles and interspersed with some p0rnhub?


Banking, mailing, ****ing, eating, training and then got to lock up at half 9


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders;

Top head press - 100kgx10, 120kgx5+forced

Seated laterals - upto 20kg rp sets of 10

Cable laterals

Machine press partials from bottom - stack x 17

Upright rows - short rest periods

Calves and some rope crunches to finish

40mins AM fasted cardio

Struggled getting out of bed this morning probably due to heavy squats yesterday, once up have been fine all day though and another good session. Gear has been moved around steadily and things are kicking in which is helping my workouts for sure. Appetite still raging loving being able to move through meals quickly again.

Positive day !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Banking, mailing, ****ing, eating, training and then got to lock up at half 9


So not even a full day off mate, you are worked like a dog and still train like a monster!!! Quality!!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yep I'm rounding down as 8 weeks out this Sunday.
> 
> I'm a former fatty so only place I struggle is lower back/abs everywhere else comes through quickly. Same with weight but I wouldn't worry as your proportions are ****ing good and standout bodypart's make you seem alot bigger!
> 
> It's creeping in and seem's so close now will be cool to have a weekend off and just shoot the ****, my mates stag do is the Friday day/night before BP Saturday and I'm trying to steer clear of getting mixed up in that before going Birmingham. Think plan is still drive down early Saturday but might come Manchester Friday so they think I'm away from then and bomb down Saturday from there. Plenty of time to get my excuses for not going ready though


Its 9 this sunday mate as mine is 7 this saturday. or am i being thick here?

Just sent you a pic so you can see how i'm looking, abs are starting to rear their little heads so happy about that. Plus can start pic whoring now haha!

So have we been given permission to enjoy ourselve on the saturday night? I hope so!

Wheres your mates stag do?

You picked music? Practiced posing?


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Its 9 this sunday mate as mine is 7 this saturday. or am i being thick here?
> 
> Just sent you a pic so you can see how i'm looking, abs are starting to rear their little heads so happy about that. Plus can start pic whoring now haha!
> 
> So have we been given permission to enjoy ourselve on the saturday night? I hope so!
> 
> Wheres your mates stag do?
> 
> You picked music? Practiced posing?


Get pics up then mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Its 9 this sunday mate as mine is 7 this saturday. or am i being thick here?
> 
> Just sent you a pic so you can see how i'm looking, abs are starting to rear their little heads so happy about that. Plus can start pic whoring now haha!
> 
> So have we been given permission to enjoy ourselve on the saturday night? I hope so!
> 
> Wheres your mates stag do?
> 
> You picked music? Practiced posing?


Yep you are! I told Scotty this the other day after we trained I think you're 6 out this Saturday I'm sure. Go on google and type "time between two dates" in then just use one of the calculators from now till your show date. It'll give you it down to the minute, let me know as one of us is being dumb 

Already told you but look ****ing mint now, really coming together.

We will have to see I'm working my tail off and we've both cheated once I think? Scott mentioned a bit of a blowout could be had but he'll probably make that call nearer the time, depends how we look.

York races, then out in York after, then back to hotel with strippers! Want to dodge it really not a close mate and don't want all the disruption with bodypower being that weekend aswell would rather enjoy that.

Not talked music yet, my posing is OK and have a slight run through of a routine just need to work on some transitions and finishing it off. Then just practice it, it's holding the mandatories during comparisons which I need to work on as its tiring!

How you getting on with posing etc?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Its 9 this sunday mate as mine is 7 this saturday. or am i being thick here?
> 
> Just sent you a pic so you can see how i'm looking, abs are starting to rear their little heads so happy about that. Plus can start pic whoring now haha!
> 
> So have we been given permission to enjoy ourselve on the saturday night? I hope so!
> 
> Wheres your mates stag do?
> 
> You picked music? Practiced posing?


SCARTCH THAT YOU ARE CORRECT SIR 9 THIS SUNDAY FOR ME, SORRY IF IT INDUCED ANY PANIC


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yep you are! I told Scotty this the other day after we trained I think you're 6 out this Saturday I'm sure. Go on google and type "time between two dates" in then just use one of the calculators from now till your show date. It'll give you it down to the minute, let me know as one of us is being dumb
> 
> Already told you but look ****ing mint now, really coming together.
> 
> We will have to see I'm working my tail off and we've both cheated once I think? Scott mentioned a bit of a blowout could be had but he'll probably make that call nearer the time, depends how we look.
> 
> York races, then out in York after, then back to hotel with strippers! Want to dodge it really not a close mate and don't want all the disruption with bodypower being that weekend aswell would rather enjoy that.
> 
> Not talked music yet, my posing is OK and have a slight run through of a routine just need to work on some transitions and finishing it off. Then just practice it, it's holding the mandatories during comparisons which I need to work on as its tiring!
> 
> How you getting on with posing etc?


Posing needs a lot of work on, plus routine. need to see Scott really to help me out. Gaz and Big Lee from my gym will have a bit of time for me in a couple weeks once their show is done.

So you are passing on the opportunity of going back to a hotel with strippers? William do me a favour and hit yourself between the legs and see if you feel anything, because i believe you do not have a penis!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Get pics up then mate.


Not until i'm told by the boss i can mate. Will get some proper pics on monday and see what he says


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Not until i'm told by the boss i can mate. Will get some proper pics on monday and see what he says


Ok mate, never understood why people arnt allowed to post pics. Doesnt matter what anyone says to the pics positive or negative, you will continue to follow the plan regardless.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> It will. Apologies but basic gcse psychology says a negative response must have one of two reactions. A good one from Alan or bad. Say it's bad and the critique is false or mean or nasty! Then that's something neither Alan nor I has set in. Same as rack. I won't dare gamble on a hard working , hard training mind to accidentally take things wrong. I deal with businessmen and athletes. It's 80% psychology. Variables u can't mess with. I'm different .
> 
> View this as educational as intended as to ask that question it means your not aware of personality and social forums -!: feedback. Why would u it's not your field. So humbley I will make it all easier. As it is my job.
> 
> Now how u react to life, love, and all that exists has been categorised into five sections. Each has sub sections etc but that's verbiage now,
> 
> Neuroticism
> 
> Extraversion
> 
> Openness to experience
> 
> Agreeableness
> 
> Conscientiousness
> 
> Each has define able traits and thus reactions. Expanding further in a neurotic extravert. This when u view my life, my fails an highs an how I react to stress , happiness , criticism , show any good coach how to deal with me. What makes me try what makes me not. What motivates or what makes me sad.
> 
> So many here tried to bother me but mistook my background and personality so helped me to my goals. This is what I mean
> 
> If you google what agreeable people are suspect able too or motivated by its a stark contrast.
> 
> Now back to here.
> 
> Yes pics r fine but take rack. 5 weeks out upper was getting cut legs not close. People wanted legs. Anyone with an ounce of intellect would know if they aren't in then from previous amounts I negative feedback being told by 100 as opposed to 1 to that type of personality is criminal. So we kept pcs back mostly all way. Built internal drive and self confidence as two failed preps and then when ready posted.
> 
> Wether people think its fine or not its sadly not their area of knowledge nor their ass on the line. One bad comment from someone Alan trusts could make a cardio session go on 60mins more a meal skipped etc. iv seen it .
> 
> It serves no use what anyone thinks bar me and Alan. Doesn't. It's subjective so if jay cutler says wow great 10 uk judges may not. But, iv had huge success applying psychology to training hence ditz will Liam etc and my own.
> 
> If more people looked at what can gone wrong not what might go right they would have alot more success.
> 
> The stage is where the look needs critique it's there it'll get it. Respect to them all for my rules and rules they are I have zero compassion for veto ing my involvement to anyone who strays. After all its my plans.
> 
> Again that was as an insightful written piece.
> 
> Plus iv seen a few changes on here and show pics and the positive feedback was either pure lies or blindness so for that reason too I don't want people blowing smoke up his a55 if not warranted


WOW, thanks for that. You have a lot of time on your hands to sit and post that reply. lol.

Appreciate it, i dont let things bother me with opinions from others so struggle to understand how putting some pics on would stop alan/spur alan on anymore. He does what you tell him, and thats it. Whether the comments effected him negatively or positively, if he follows your plan, which i have no doubt he does and will, then he would turn up in the same shape with the same mindset come show day. But i see what you are saying, some people could get smoke up their a$$ then if they do sh1t, they will be more dissappointed if people had already been honest with opinions.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sharpy76

People (we) just wanna see pics because we're nosey bastards!

Totally understand why you wouldn't post none though.

There are some nasty fvckers out there who take trolling very seriously, armed with their keyboard.

Anyway, keep it up Will, you strong bastard


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> People (we) just wanna see pics because we're nosey bastards!
> 
> Totally understand why you wouldn't post none though.
> 
> There are some nasty fvckers out there who take trolling very seriously, armed with their keyboard.
> 
> Anyway, keep it up Will, you strong bastard


Exactly, i was just curious. Sure he is looking bloody well anyway as will Liam no doubt. Both big cvnts and going to look mega when ripped!


----------



## onthebuild

Just found this mate, subbed in!

Not going to lie I aren't going to sit and read the entire thing, read the opening post though, has much progress been made? In 124 pages I expect everything has changed!


----------



## Suprakill4

onthebuild said:


> Just found this mate, subbed in!
> 
> Not going to lie I aren't going to sit and read the entire thing, read the opening post though, has much progress been made? In 124 pages I expect everything has changed!


Fcuk knows he isnt allowed to post pictures! lol.


----------



## onthebuild

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk knows he isnt allowed to post pictures! lol.


Not allowed? :confused1:

Who says? the mods?


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Tbh and again respectfully three of your replies are tainted with emotion, the first was sarcastic, im sat at two laptops and a monitor and like typing my address that took an minute and was easy. If you fail to see your own shortcomings please don't type them and expect me not to call them.
> 
> Second is where you say things don't bother you. Your journal is plagued with stress and you moaning prey tell where you have resolution of character so strong words don't get to you.
> 
> I struggle to understand your lack of mindset progression. You change your tact but not the core value. What u say in response,is as much an indication of how you as a person as anything else. My anger has gone from my replies as I am finally at peace with personal decisions which is why im now accepted to the higher echelons of fitness now. Stating you are not bothered by opinion thus confused is nearly to point doubt at why anyone else should be. Insane. I train probably 25-50% harder than you , but I won't quizzically struggle to understand I know why, and it's an innate point.
> 
> Hope you understand and slightly respect what you are doing here on this earth when you communicate with emotion. I hope you realise like I did. It's neither constructive nor garners any respect.
> 
> This response to aggrandise you actually did take time out from something I was doing but I do so get frustrated with people who type responses and stray from simply looking to understand something where someone took time to educate them. Listen more speak less, then you wouldn't need to ask why no pics you'd been well versed.
> 
> Difference is i respect young enought to take time to reply. My response could have been alot different sir.


So because i dislike dieting, i dislike comments from people and let that affect me?????? LOL. Your funny Dutch, im starting to like you.

You state figures 25 - 50% that you train harder than me? How the hell can you come up with this, have you ever trained with me to see how hard i train? You say it annoys you that i fail to try and understand, i already said in first post i see where your coming from, as i did in rep too. . . . .

And where in the journal does it say why he isnt allowed to post pictures before today, i must have missed it.


----------



## Suprakill4

onthebuild said:


> Not allowed? :confused1:
> 
> Who says? the mods?


No. His coach.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sorry for the spam in your journal Will, as always not intended. Ill just watch from a far and not comment in any alpha boys journals now. Will watch with interest


----------



## onthebuild

Suprakill4 said:


> No. His coach.


Ahh reading this page has supplied the answers!

A lot of needless arguing it seems, I'm sure Scott has his reasons, after all he had an amazing physique, still does if you're into the more 'fitness' type, from what I last saw.

But people are always going to want to see proof, so I see where you're coming from, PARTICULARLY when a member is paying for advice and coaching. People are always going to want to see proof of results, otherwise they're just going to think the coach and his advice are sh1te.

Anyway, if there's no pictures is there measurement increases? BF reduction etc?

@Bad Alan how do you think you've progressed? Best improvements etc?


----------



## biglbs

Keep crackin on buddy,you're doing great

(Ignoring other posts)


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Posing needs a lot of work on, plus routine. need to see Scott really to help me out. Gaz and Big Lee from my gym will have a bit of time for me in a couple weeks once their show is done.
> 
> So you are passing on the opportunity of going back to a hotel with strippers? William do me a favour and hit yourself between the legs and see if you feel anything, because i believe you do not have a penis!


Maaaaate only cos I know what type of strippers we have ordered for him, hint they break the size 10 rule COMFORTABLY


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Ahh reading this page has supplied the answers!
> 
> A lot of needless arguing it seems, I'm sure Scott has his reasons, after all he had an amazing physique, still does if you're into the more 'fitness' type, from what I last saw.
> 
> But people are always going to want to see proof, so I see where you're coming from, PARTICULARLY when a member is paying for advice and coaching. People are always going to want to see proof of results, otherwise they're just going to think the coach and his advice are sh1te.
> 
> Anyway, if there's no pictures is there measurement increases? BF reduction etc?
> 
> @Bad Alan how do you think you've progressed? Best improvements etc?


Few on page 117 mate from a couple weeks ago, I have before shots and I'm sure we will put a comparison or two up in a few weeks. Seeing Scott next week proabably go through some posing and get a few shots aswell.

Hit 103kg before started dieting mate and down to 92-93kg after 6 and abit weeks, abs and seperation in legs coming in steadily. Strength is massively up from very beginning deadlift 3rm is up from 220kg to 270kg, bench from 120kgx3-4 to 150kgx3-4, squat is massively up from 160kgx3 to 200kgx6/230kgx1.

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> People (we) just wanna see pics because we're nosey bastards!
> 
> Totally understand why you wouldn't post none though.
> 
> There are some nasty fvckers out there who take trolling very seriously, armed with their keyboard.
> 
> Anyway, keep it up Will, you strong bastard


Few from couple weeks ago on page 117 mate, strength on big 3 is going good but endurance through sessions is starting to fade now.

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Few from couple weeks ago on page 117 mate, strength on big 3 is going good but endurance through sessions is starting to fade now.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in!


Just had a gander, you've come on some way mate!

Delts look class!

That's some deadlift too! Reps incoming :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry for the spam in your journal Will, as always not intended. Ill just watch from a far and not comment in any alpha boys journals now. Will watch with interest


Get yourself in here you dafty all fun and games !!

Gym snaps were a couple weeks ago and I know it makes for interesting viewing with pics etc but I know Scott's reason's for keeping it underwraps for now. Comparisons will no doubt be up at some point we are just getting rolling and keeping things quiet.

Makes for a grand unveiling later on, well an unveiling of sorts maybe not that grand


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Keep crackin on buddy,you're doing great
> 
> (Ignoring other posts)


Cheers for the ongoing support bigman, much appreciated!

Very impressed the other day aswell weight loss for you is going perfect it seems steady and sustainable, you seem in a much better place health and fitness wise. Great to see you back training hard. Bench 100kgx35? NUTTER


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Just had a gander, you've come on some way mate!
> 
> Delts look class!
> 
> That's some deadlift too! Reps incoming :thumb:


Thanks for the reps mate, I have learned and gained alot for sure. Looking forward to a good rebound after this cut, but one goal at a time!

Hope things are good with you, I'll have a pop in and check now!


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks for the reps mate, I have learned and gained alot for sure. Looking forward to a good rebound after this cut, but one goal at a time!
> 
> Hope things are good with you, I'll have a pop in and check now!


They aren't too bad mate, gained well, but reckon the BSI tren im using is [email protected] because I'm not feeling it. Another few weeks of this bulk then going to cut and see where I end up.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers for the ongoing support bigman, much appreciated!
> 
> Very impressed the other day aswell weight loss for you is going perfect it seems steady and sustainable, you seem in a much better place health and fitness wise. Great to see you back training hard. Bench 100kgx35? NUTTER


Thanks buddy,it's all good here,glad to see you getting where you want to be too mate


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Its 9 this sunday mate as mine is 7 this saturday. or am i being thick here?
> 
> Just sent you a pic so you can see how i'm looking, abs are starting to rear their little heads so happy about that. Plus can start pic whoring now haha!
> 
> So have we been given permission to enjoy ourselve on the saturday night? I hope so!
> 
> Wheres your mates stag do?
> 
> You picked music? Practiced posing?


Liam's an overly modest cvnt, he is looking fooking awesome! Keep at it Liam.

Will is posing to Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls... joking, but seriously... do it!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Liam's an overly modest cvnt, he is looking fooking awesome! Keep at it Liam.
> 
> Will is posing to Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls... joking, but seriously... do it!!!


Who are "queen"?? 

p.s Liam is a ****, a BIG LEAN one !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Who are "queen"??


You are!!! Now stop playing the "i am only 7 years old card!!" lol


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> I purely state I don't like pics , we even I posted some last week, not needed at moment I'm sure this is cool
> 
> We can all have a laugh and cake about Internet forum pictures or lack of very soon. Maybe play some abba and other strange things.


So mate, what is your exit strategy on high dose stims?


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Depends who they r
> 
> What stims
> 
> How long
> 
> What goal after


Haha, i intrigued.


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> I purely state I don't like pics , we even I posted some last week, not needed at moment I'm sure this is cool
> 
> We can all have a laugh and cake about Internet forum pictures or lack of very soon. Maybe play some abba and other strange things.


Cake and Abba ,now this is looking better:cool:


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> I am expecting the bearded one to be taken in anyday tho after ken from corrie and the rest


He's dead i think pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

dutch_scott said:


> I purely state I don't like pics , we even I posted some last week, not needed at moment I'm sure this is cool
> 
> We can all have a laugh and cake about Internet forum pictures or lack of very soon. Maybe play some abba and other strange things.


What kind of cake...?


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> Good riddens the Swedish sh*t stabber! Was only my aunt Ethel that stopped us austrising him from the family sooner!


I thought he was into Grannies..'Take your teath out,tell me the truth!'


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Mean of me. I threw that in to bait. I apologise iv re read and was purely goading you .  .


'I accept your retort'. Think I said that right?


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Hi will
> 
> Are these the chocolate digestives u crave or r these the extra chocolate ones ? @liam0810


Haha you absolute ****ing git!!!!

This is war 

Yes to answer your question though hahah


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry ate them all and then all hating post
> 
> Needed to cos forearm pump feed


Haha craving them for like 3 weeks!!! I've got a case of 15 at work unopened :0


----------



## Bad Alan

TORTURED !


----------



## Bad Alan

40mins AM fasted cardio DONE, nice walk outside today for a change !

Training at about 8:30 no carbs before session, only arms though never a chore. Slept a good 5 hours last night and woke up at 5:15am with no alarm, feel like a new man


----------



## Queenie

5 hours. Id be a right grumpy bitch on that much sleep!!


----------



## C.Hill

5 hours?????? Fcuk that!


----------



## onthebuild

Fvcking hell, I have a 5 hour nap as a warm up sleep, before my main nights sleep :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> 5 hours?????? Fcuk that!


5 hours too much?? 

That's good for me it's usually 4-5 broken hours waking up all the time, always been a poor sleeper though only managed that last night with zoplicone before bed!


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell, I have a 5 hour nap as a warm up sleep, before my main nights sleep :lol:


Haha jammy git! I do love a nap on the sofa but never seem to have time for it anymore.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> 5 hours. Id be a right grumpy bitch on that much sleep!!


We wouldn't know the difference!!

Joooooooooking  how's you're bank holiday? Congrats on solid weight loss again Miss Q, you are one who always seems to improve!


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> 5 hours too much??
> 
> That's good for me it's usually 4-5 broken hours waking up all the time, always been a poor sleeper though only managed that last night with zoplicone before bed!


I'm a 7 hour minimum man myself!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> We wouldn't know the difference!!
> 
> Joooooooooking  how's you're bank holiday? Congrats on solid weight loss again Miss Q, you are one who always seems to improve!


Lol! Ermm... ill give u that one  im generally grumpy!

Thank u for that. I have sooooo far to go though its unreal. Plus I gotta take time out now for the op  hope my hard work doesnt undo.

Hope you're having a fab bank hol x


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Haha jammy git! I do love a nap on the sofa but never seem to have time for it anymore.


Student living mate... although its coming to an end quicker than I hoped!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> 5 hours too much??
> 
> That's good for me it's usually 4-5 broken hours waking up all the time, always been a poor sleeper though only managed that last night with zoplicone before bed!


I'm exactly the same mate. I would be fcuked without zopi.

I did read though that it doesn't allow you to get into full rem sleep? I know nothing about it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm exactly the same mate. I would be fcuked without zopi.
> 
> I did read though that it doesn't allow you to get into full rem sleep? I know nothing about it.


Interesting that! I always feel much better after taking them night before, surprising if so however I'll still use every now and then. I don't take them everynight just for the sake of it being a bad habit to get into I think, being reliant.

Looks like you had a top day on the new bike mate, I used to go-cart like 3 times a week and **** me that was knackering at speed so god knows how you fared on the bike whilst on diet! Bet it was good to have a nice "normal" day chilling out.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Interesting that! I always feel much better after taking them night before, surprising if so however I'll still use every now and then. I don't take them everynight just for the sake of it being a bad habit to get into I think, being reliant.
> 
> Looks like you had a top day on the new bike mate, I used to go-cart like 3 times a week and **** me that was knackering at speed so god knows how you fared on the bike whilst on diet! Bet it was good to have a nice "normal" day chilling out.


Yeah I ended up relying on it for a nights sleep. Always been a terrible sleeper.

I absolutely loved it mate!! It was stupidly tiring I could wring sweat out my tshirt I had on underneath the armour. At full throttle my forearms were killing holding on lol. Motocross will take a back foot if I ever use dbol, wouldn't be possible with the pumps.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I ended up relying on it for a nights sleep. Always been a terrible sleeper.
> 
> I absolutely loved it mate!! It was stupidly tiring I could wring sweat out my tshirt I had on underneath the armour. At full throttle my forearms were killing holding on lol. Motocross will take a back foot if I ever use dbol, wouldn't be possible with the pumps.


Good job you'll never have that problem 

But that would be something to seriously avoid yea, especially considering I get crippling forearm pumps cooking mince !

Thats what I don't want with taking them, I use them 2-3 times a week when had a few restless nights in a row.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Good job you'll never have that problem
> 
> But that would be something to seriously avoid yea, especially considering I get crippling forearm pumps cooking mince !
> 
> Thats what I don't want with taking them, I use them 2-3 times a week when had a few restless nights in a row.


Well yeah obviously being natural it will never be an issue 

I am tempted tonight. Usually ill try and drop off naturally but most of the time will just admit defeat with horrendous anger and come get one from the kitchen at about 3 in morning lol.

Do you get seriously p1ssed off if your sat trying to sleep and it just aint happening?


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Good job you'll never have that problem
> 
> But that would be something to seriously avoid yea, especially considering I get crippling forearm pumps cooking mince !
> 
> Thats what I don't want with taking them, I use them 2-3 times a week when had a few restless nights in a row.


Junkie!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Well yeah obviously being natural it will never be an issue
> 
> I am tempted tonight. Usually ill try and drop off naturally but most of the time will just admit defeat with horrendous anger and come get one from the kitchen at about 3 in morning lol.
> 
> Do you get seriously p1ssed off if your sat trying to sleep and it just aint happening?


Yes mate massively ha !


----------



## Bad Alan

Gym shut because of bank holiday so just double cardio day, doing both sessions outdoors as it's a nice day !

**** all changes to diet as Scott is happy where I'm at so far out, if I didn't have him telling me I'd be bricking it even now thinking what a fat **** I am. Damaged mind from being fat most my life


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Haha craving them for like 3 weeks!!! I've got a case of 15 at work unopened :0


Was this recent? You look to have put a lot of size back on?

Are you not doing the healthier smaller size anymore?

Edit: wrong quote that was meant for @dutch_scott

Looks epic btw!


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Was this recent? You look to have put a lot of size back on?
> 
> Are you not doing the healthier smaller size anymore?
> 
> Edit: wrong quote that was meant for @dutch_scott
> 
> Looks epic btw!


Mate he can't do the healthier size unless he starves himself, bastard is like 17 stone with 20inch+ arms now still eating only 2000kcals-ish a day !


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Was this recent? You look to have put a lot of size back on?
> 
> Are you not doing the healthier smaller size anymore?
> 
> Edit: wrong quote that was meant for @dutch_scott
> 
> Looks epic btw!


And ha his forearm taped just over 17inch couple of weeks ago


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Mate he can't do the healthier size unless he starves himself, bastard is like 17 stone with 20inch+ arms now still eating only 2000kcals-ish a day !


Cvnt! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

dutch_scott said:


> He's right my body got one way I forced it down ! Didn't like it
> 
> I'm fitter now and alot more explosive than the bbc3 show and metabolism is back assimilating All , so this is me! I'm kinda nfl with arms lol


Get that avi changed then, its false advertising :lol:


----------



## reza85

2 cardio sessions gone have to give credit were its due !


----------



## Bad Alan

Update before back to work!

Chest day;

Flat BB - 150kgx5, 160kgx2

Inc DB - upto 50's x 8

Flat DB

Dips +10kg - deep stretch on these 3xfailure

Flat bench - mixture of lockouts, bottom half presses and statics

Machine press - rep work with pause at stretch and contraction

Heavy abs

Cardio 40mins fasted AM up

Up early enough to hit the cardio pounding the streets again have to be out the house by 6,30 for this or the school kids give me funny looks when waiting for the bus 

Energy and mood is better last week or so but everything in the gym felt heavy today, unracking DB's was torture constantly. Looked flat and **** last couple days but definately leaner, one more day at work before I get *2!!!!* in a row off woooohhoooooo


----------



## C.Hill

Strong cnut.

That is all.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Strong cnut.
> 
> That is all.


HA cheers, pressing is getting very hard to keep up with PB's as body weight is coming down. Endurance during session's is fading too even though I feel pretty good when in the gym most days.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Update before back to work!
> 
> Chest day;
> 
> Flat BB - 150kgx5, 160kgx2
> 
> Inc DB - upto 50's x 8
> 
> Flat DB
> 
> Dips +10kg - deep stretch on these 3xfailure
> 
> Flat bench - mixture of lockouts, bottom half presses and statics
> 
> Machine press - rep work with pause at stretch and contraction
> 
> Heavy abs
> 
> Cardio 40mins fasted AM up
> 
> Up early enough to hit the cardio pounding the streets again have to be out the house by 6,30 for this or the school kids give me funny looks when waiting for the bus
> 
> Energy and mood is better last week or so but everything in the gym felt heavy today, unracking DB's was torture constantly. Looked flat and **** last couple days but definately leaner, one more day at work before I get *2!!!!* in a row off woooohhoooooo


Strong session as per...

'Back' to work....... well that $ucks lol


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Update before back to work!
> 
> Chest day;
> 
> Flat BB - 150kgx5, 160kgx2
> 
> Inc DB - upto 50's x 8
> 
> Flat DB
> 
> Dips +10kg - deep stretch on these 3xfailure
> 
> Flat bench - mixture of lockouts, bottom half presses and statics
> 
> Machine press - rep work with pause at stretch and contraction
> 
> Heavy abs
> 
> Cardio 40mins fasted AM up
> 
> Up early enough to hit the cardio pounding the streets again have to be out the house by 6,30 for this or the school kids give me funny looks when waiting for the bus
> 
> Energy and mood is better last week or so but everything in the gym felt heavy today, unracking DB's was torture constantly. Looked flat and **** last couple days but definately leaner, one more day at work before I get *2!!!!* in a row off woooohhoooooo


Strong session as per...

'Back' to work....... well that $ucks lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg hell, high intensity day;

pre exhausted between seated ham curl and leg ext - sets of 15

lunges in the smith - 10reps per leg upto 80kg

smith close stance squats deep no lockout so bottom 3/4 reps - upto 3pl x 18 (no breaks as soon as stop its end of set)

Tri set;

partial leg ext - sets of 20-30

top half leg press - sets of 20-30

sissy squats - BW x failure

Ran through 5 times

Cardio 40mins AM fasted - up early so outdoors again, sleeping better getting solid 5-6 hours means I wake up at about 5;30 without need for the alarm.

Workout was brutal hardest I've had for ages, been alternating leg workouts squatting heavy one week and doing higher rep high intensity techniques week after. Feel this lets me recover and squat maxes every other week without beating myself up too bad. Diet is going really well not even close to having a slip up on it since we started 7 and abit weeks ago, even though I am and have been craving chocolate 24/7 which is rare for me.

Can't wait for bodypower next week and hopefully some good food!

Threw up a fair amount after this workout


----------



## Queenie

Threw up? Yuk.

Glad to see all is well and that, although brutal, youre still loving it


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Threw up? Yuk.
> 
> Glad to see all is well and that, although brutal, youre still loving it


Yep when washing my shaker out in sink after, weird thing is I always sneeze like 5 seconds before I'm about to be sick ha. Fun fact for you 

Didn't enjoy it at the time but have two good training partners who like to hurt me so got through!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yep when washing my shaker out in sink after, weird thing is I always sneeze like 5 seconds before I'm about to be sick ha. Fun fact for you
> 
> Didn't enjoy it at the time but have two good training partners who like to hurt me so got through!


Too much info! !!!!! Lol


----------



## C.Hill

Vomiting after legs means you've trained them properly!! Well done mate!

I need some training partners like that for leg day!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Vomiting after legs means you've trained them properly!! Well done mate!
> 
> I need some training partners like that for leg day!


Agreed!

Lucky in that respect as train with both my brothers who are bigger, stronger and uglier than me, constant sibling rivalry


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Vomiting after legs means you've trained them properly!! Well done mate!
> 
> I need some training partners like that for leg day!


Don't we all!!!!! My training partners stopped going as often now.

Bl00dy strong Will. Amazing work. Are you on a calorie deficit or not? I always constantly read about it being very risky to train heavy when dieting in terms of injuries. No idea if this is right or not. Working for you ain't it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Don't we all!!!!! My training partners stopped going as often now.
> 
> Bl00dy strong Will. Amazing work. Are you on a calorie deficit or not? I always constantly read about it being very risky to train heavy when dieting in terms of injuries. No idea if this is right or not. Working for you ain't it!


Still relatively high kcals as 9 weeks out (8 on Sunday) I'm down about 11kg so far so keeping up with PB's is a goal of mine but getting harder. Only eating about half of what I got up to in the "offseason" (used loosely) so IM STARVING 

Like training heavy and think if form is kept properly shouldn't be much of a problem. Scott has always gone by "what builds it keep it" and it seem's to be working well for me ATM.


----------



## Sweat

Great leg workout you Bilemic fvkcer!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Pleased Scotty wrote that as I haven't a clue what we did its a blur!

Was a really intense workout, heavy and absolute torture. Loved it. Usual 40mins AM fasted CV.

Went out to eat after and he was even conscientious enough to skip having a big dirty burger in front of me and stuck to steak 

Sleep now ready for round 2 tomorrow mutha ****aaaaa !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Pleased Scotty wrote that as I haven't a clue what we did its a blur!
> 
> Was a really intense workout, heavy and absolute torture. Loved it. Usual 40mins AM fasted CV.
> 
> Went out to eat after and he was even conscientious enough to skip having a big dirty burger in front of me and stuck to steak
> 
> Sleep now ready for round 2 tomorrow mutha ****aaaaa !


Sounds an incredible session mate!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill

How many reps with 60kg on the wide grip pull-ups mate? Bloody impressive even if it's one!lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> How many reps with 60kg on the wide grip pull-ups mate? Bloody impressive even if it's one!lol


4 dropped it to 15kg repped out, don't know how pro's walk round at 150kg, train and do cardio **** me I struggled taking steps with that round my waist!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds an incredible session mate!!!!!


Weird as was feeling tired from no food but haven't trained much harder than today, was intense even though lowish volume for me and not as heavy as alot of days.

Point to prove didn't want my ass kicking badly even though dieting, so had to up my game


----------



## Sambuca

coming in awesome Will!


----------



## Queenie

Nicely done scott and will  good work!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking big!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> Fee most muscular shots just so u can see end of week 9 out , 8 to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come along way in 8 months
> 
> Legs fluidy as a 48hoirs from high reps but they are flexing well which bodes well!


Wow! Seriously impressed mate! You and Scott work well together!!

Gonna look amazing in 8 weeks time!!


----------



## liam0810

William you're looking very very good! 9 weeks left and you're gonna smash it mate! Love youuuuuu


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> coming in awesome Will!


Thanks for ongoing support mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Nicely done scott and will  good work!


Cheers Claire, I've earnt my chocolate digestives apparently that I will be packing and taking down to bodypower to munch Sunday! Strange craving


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking big!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Wow! Seriously impressed mate! You and Scott work well together!!
> 
> Gonna look amazing in 8 weeks time!!


Hopefully so mate! Lots of hard work in the mean time, focused though and even look forward to AM cardio sessions now at 6 in the morning. Beat my alarm most mornings and am up and at'em


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Claire, I've earnt my chocolate digestives apparently that I will be packing and taking down to bodypower to munch Sunday! Strange craving


Mmmm.... Chocolate digestives. Damn u!!!! Lol


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> William you're looking very very good! 9 weeks left and you're gonna smash it mate! Love youuuuuu


Cheers sweetheart, looking forward to next weekend MASSIVELY now. Haven't been out and partied in quite a while!

Not to mention CHEEEEEEEEAT FOOD 

Trying to get the hotel for Friday too so we can have a proper chilled out few days, I know you're doing well mate as spoke to Scotty. Coping with the diet changes OK this week?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Mmmm.... Chocolate digestives. Damn u!!!! Lol


I really have had the urge for 3 bloody weeks to sit on the sofa and just eat a whole pack for some reason, nothing else really just digestives ha!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers sweetheart, looking forward to next weekend MASSIVELY now. Haven't been out and partied in quite a while!
> 
> Not to mention CHEEEEEEEEAT FOOD
> 
> Trying to get the hotel for Friday too so we can have a proper chilled out few days, I know you're doing well mate as spoke to Scotty. Coping with the diet changes OK this week?


Yep I'm booking half a day next Friday so can train first then get up there.

Yeah Scott seems happy so I am kind of. Never will be happy but you know what I mean.

Yep cheat food is a go!

Changes have been ok. Been hungry last few days but nothing I can't cope with. Craving weird things that I don't even eat when am not in prep though. I can manage till next week then will enjoy some scran and obviously your lovely lovely company

You feeling ok with hunger? Work still a nightmare?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Yep I'm booking half a day next Friday so can train first then get up there.
> 
> Yeah Scott seems happy so I am kind of. Never will be happy but you know what I mean.
> 
> Yep cheat food is a go!
> 
> Changes have been ok. Been hungry last few days but nothing I can't cope with. Craving weird things that I don't even eat when am not in prep though. I can manage till next week then will enjoy some scran and obviously your lovely lovely company
> 
> You feeling ok with hunger? Work still a nightmare?


Get in, pleased you finish early Friday make a couple of days of it.

Same mate, if he's happy you should be you know you'll get very lean. Said to him today if I was you I'd just walk round hitting lat spreads all day it's THAT impressive ha.

Hungry as hell and same as you craving thing's I never really eat but I know I'll never crack so not worried, next week work wise is great! Booked the Fri,Sat,Sun off and will be chilllllling. Then it'll be back to hell again but it's busy so that's positive, shouldn't complain


----------



## Bad Alan

**** this!

Bed at 12, up at 2, 3, 4 sleep is shocking mg:

May aswell get something positive out of it, off to hit the cardio. Early start to the day.

Sis4S


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> **** this!
> 
> Bed at 12, up at 2, 3, 4 sleep is shocking mg:
> 
> May aswell get something positive out of it, off to hit the cardio. Early start to the day.
> 
> Sis4S


Sh1t nights sleep as well. Woke up at 1.15 with some fat slags arguing on my road, probably avout chips or so something. Took me an hour and half to nod back off then was awake at after 3 coz some little scrotes were fighting down my road. Then police turned up. Fcuking w4nkers I'm moving to a cul de sac


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Sh1t nights sleep as well. Woke up at 1.15 with some fat slags arguing on my road, probably avout chips or so something. Took me an hour and half to nod back off then was awake at after 3 coz some little scrotes were fighting down my road. Then police turned up. Fcuking w4nkers I'm moving to a cul de sac


Hahaha I'm surprised you weren't shouting abuse at the flag crackers out your window?


----------



## onthebuild

If it helps I regularly get woken up by the 16stone black woman in the flat above playing THE SAME Justin Timberlake song every night, before having what I can only describe as very loud sex games with different men.

:lol:


----------



## CJ

Alan, look good in pics mate.

Excuse my ignorance but what show are you doing?

Look to be in a really goid pkace gor 8 weeks out


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Alan, look good in pics mate.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what show are you doing?
> 
> Look to be in a really goid pkace gor 8 weeks out


Hi CJ its muscletalk on June 7th, thought I'd jump in at the deep end and do a quality show 

Thanks for the compliment's! Weird as being first time prepping no idea where I should be etc so nice to hear from people, godsend having a good coach to keep mind right too.

Appreciate you checking in, probably see you at bodypower next week!


----------



## CJ

You will indeed pal.

I know what you mean, I was clueless last year.

Your looking good mate, so keep pushing and youll do juat fine.

Have subbed this now


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> You will indeed pal.
> 
> I know what you mean, I was clueless last year.
> 
> Your looking good mate, so keep pushing and youll do juat fine.
> 
> Have subbed this now


Appreciate it mate, good to have experienced eye's opinion's and feedback on things.

Great to have you in here !


----------



## Sharpy76

Great progress in 8mths Will!!

Keep it up man


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Great progress in 8mths Will!!
> 
> Keep it up man


Cheers mate enjoying it and looking forward to seeing how much punishment I can take these next few weeks 

Then I need to finally hit my goal of being big at least once in my life!

You well, getting back into it again? I don't know how you keep all that gear in your draw and not just ****ing bang something in ha


----------



## Bad Alan

Sunday, gun day!

Rope pushdowns - 3 x rest pause sets

Overhead EZ ext - upto 65kgx6

Dips constant tension - 17,11

BB curls - 60kgx10,10

Hammer rope curls

EZ bar curls

Seated alt curls

Calves as forgot t'other day!

40mins AM fasted CV

8 weeks out today just waiting for update for this next week weighed in at 91kg yesterday so 12kg down since start 8 weeks ago.


----------



## Jay.32

good sesh mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

Flat bb - 160kgx2+1forced

Inc db - 50kg db's x 8,8,6

Flat db - 50kg db's x 6,6

Dips +10kg

Flat bench variations multiple sets and reps

Machine press - 3x12 deep stretch held and contraction held

Abs

40mins AM fasted cardio

Few diet tweaks less carbs but more total kcals, feel like absolute hell all day today painkillers down now and off to lay up :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Chest;
> 
> Flat bb - 160kgx2+1forced
> 
> Inc db - 50kg db's x 8,8,6
> 
> Flat db - 50kg db's x 6,6
> 
> Dips +10kg
> 
> Flat bench variations multiple sets and reps
> 
> Machine press - 3x12 deep stretch held and contraction held
> 
> Abs
> 
> 40mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> Few diet tweaks less carbs but more total kcals, feel like absolute hell all day today painkillers down now and off to lay up :cursing:


Nice session mate! Seems like a lifetime ago I could lift the 50's on incline press!! Def can't now that's for sure.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good Will, keep it up


----------



## ditz

You're looking sh*t hot will.. Keep going mate!!

Inspiring


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> If u don't hear from will this is why
> 
> Leg extension leg curl warm up 3 sets 20
> 
> Safety squats pyramid to 5 rep weight
> 
> Rep the 5 (pb style)
> 
> Rest 1 minute add 5 kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 minute
> 
> Add 5 kg rep out
> 
> Rest 2 mins
> 
> Add 10kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 minute
> 
> Add 10 mid depth rep out
> 
> Rest 1 min
> 
> Add 10kg partials
> 
> Rest 2mins
> 
> 180kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 min
> 
> 160kg rep out
> 
> Rest 5 mins
> 
> Load upto 220kg
> 
> Suck it up and squat!
> 
> 1st exercise done


Wtf Scott!? Lmao! Poor poor Will!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Wtf Scott!? Lmao! Poor poor Will!


X2!


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> If u don't hear from will this is why
> 
> Leg extension leg curl warm up 3 sets 20
> 
> Safety squats pyramid to 5 rep weight
> 
> Rep the 5 (pb style)
> 
> Rest 1 minute add 5 kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 minute
> 
> Add 5 kg rep out
> 
> Rest 2 mins
> 
> Add 10kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 minute
> 
> Add 10 mid depth rep out
> 
> Rest 1 min
> 
> Add 10kg partials
> 
> Rest 2mins
> 
> 180kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 min
> 
> 160kg rep out
> 
> Rest 5 mins
> 
> Load upto 220kg
> 
> Suck it up and squat!
> 
> 1st exercise done


Holy sh1t! Thats made me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> If u don't hear from will this is why
> 
> Leg extension leg curl warm up 3 sets 20
> 
> Safety squats pyramid to 5 rep weight
> 
> Rep the 5 (pb style)
> 
> Rest 1 minute add 5 kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 minute
> 
> Add 5 kg rep out
> 
> Rest 2 mins
> 
> Add 10kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 minute
> 
> Add 10 mid depth rep out
> 
> Rest 1 min
> 
> Add 10kg partials
> 
> Rest 2mins
> 
> 180kg rep out
> 
> Rest 1 min
> 
> 160kg rep out
> 
> Rest 5 mins
> 
> Load upto 220kg
> 
> Suck it up and squat!
> 
> 1st exercise done


Wasn't amusing and you're reverse psychology "encouragement" borders abuse 

I don't know how but I did complete it !


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t! Thats made me throw up in my mouth.


Had to pull over 5 mins after setting off from the gym in a layby and spew my ****ing guts up, good times


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day!

Scott's stupid insane painful set from hell - starting with 200kgx5 reps

Only hit 215kg x 1 not 220kg though - let down !

Smith close stance (hack taken) - upto 2.5pl p/side x 15 +15partials +negative till buried then crawl out

Hamstrings - seated, lying and standing

Stiff leg deads - 3x15-20

Calves heavy

40mins AM fasted CV outdoors in the rain 

OMFG felt good this morning till I got the workout texted through!

TBF it was the hardest leg workout I've ever done and knowing I couldn't face Scott without hitting some proper number's was pressure on, smashed it though and actually felt really strong. So satisfying getting through a workout like that, can just chill now knowing I've worked as hard as possible and completely ****ed myself. TV and food for the rest of the night hopefully.

Legs are cramping like hell already and had to pull over after leaving the gym in a layby as mouth started watering and sneezing knew I was going to throw up! Strange thing the sick actually had a nice back taste haha


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day!
> 
> Scott's stupid insane painful set from hell - starting with 200kgx5 reps
> 
> Only hit 215kg x 1 not 220kg though - let down !
> 
> Smith close stance (hack taken) - upto 2.5pl p/side x 15 +15partials +negative till buried then crawl out
> 
> Hamstrings - seated, lying and standing
> 
> Stiff leg deads - 3x15-20
> 
> Calves heavy
> 
> 40mins AM fasted CV outdoors in the rain
> 
> OMFG felt good this morning till I got the workout texted through!
> 
> TBF it was the hardest leg workout I've ever done and knowing I couldn't face Scott without hitting some proper number's was pressure on, smashed it though and actually felt really strong. So satisfying getting through a workout like that, can just chill now knowing I've worked as hard as possible and completely ****ed myself. TV and food for the rest of the night hopefully.
> 
> Legs are cramping like hell already and had to pull over after leaving the gym in a layby as mouth started watering and sneezing knew I was going to throw up! Strange thing the sick actually had a nice back taste haha


Focking awesome mate, love it totally, amazing resolve to get through it and good work from Scott pushing/torturing you!!!

Keep it up mate, this is just generating more and more momentum.... come comp time unleash it!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Focking awesome mate, love it totally, amazing resolve to get through it and good work from Scott pushing/torturing you!!!
> 
> Keep it up mate, this is just generating more and more momentum.... come comp time unleash it!!


He know's exactly the thing's that wind me up so just drop's them in, then I think ****'s sake I've got to do it now !

Rest day tomorrow thank god, this one is going to hurt in the morning


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> He know's exactly the thing's that wind me up so just drop's them in, then I think ****'s sake I've got to do it now !
> 
> Rest day tomorrow thank god, this one is going to hurt in the morning


Gotta love the power of challenging the ego of someone who cannot stand it... (no insult intended as in your ego-centric or anything... all of us are...lol)


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Consistent to the core u and why you've grown so much in 8 months
> 
> Same to Liam, no big cycles and for u will in been off more than on its the bone crushing workouts that make the change
> 
> Anyone can eat a good diet it's how u train that matters !
> 
> Killed Liam in person


Yep I'm broken. Serves me right for ripping him and saying that I felt I had more in the tank after chest on Monday


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> Consistent to the core u and why you've grown so much in 8 months
> 
> Same to Liam, no big cycles and for u will in been off more than on its the bone crushing workouts that make the change
> 
> Anyone can eat a good diet it's how u train that matters !
> 
> Killed Liam in person


It realy matters to many of the younger readers on here,to hear experienced guys say this,repped mate


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> I know many pros amateurs and beasts
> 
> They take half the gear most do but their gift is disgusting training ethic week in week out
> 
> I see guy strain and literally my team does 6-10 reps past that
> 
> Juice pah get training right first


Exactly


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulders:

DB presses - strained rotator on warm up sets was agony but worked upto 47.5kg db's x 6

Top head press - 2pl p/side x 4

DB laterals

Leaning laterals

Rear delt raises - 3x25

Calves

40mins AM fasted cardio as per (2 x 40mins cardio on non-training day y'day)

In agony with shoulder now hurts doing anything even driving home was a nightmare, still hit some good number's for me on shoulders. Not my strongest part!

Up early for breakfast with my mate before he heads off on his stag do, meals cooked then off to sunny Salford to meet with dumb and dumber and off to BODYPOWER biaaatch 

2 days till good food !


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> And meeting me DumbO


Take it dumb and dumber is Scott and Jonah. So you forgot me princess


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice hamstrings! Bit wierd walking around in your corridoor in his pants though. lol


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice hamstrings! Bit wierd walking around in your corridoor in his pants though. lol


With the front door wide open pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Legs lookin good,shame about R/c mate,take it easy ,you don't need impingements now!


----------



## Sweat

Legs are looking awesome Will, especially the Hams! Great stuff.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice hamstrings! Bit wierd walking around in your corridoor in his pants though. lol


Ha was getting changed not just randomly walking round in pants


----------



## Bad Alan

Good laugh at bodypower with a couple of really good training sessions. Off to die in bed now though and will be back in routine Monday!

@liam0810 looks ****ing mint now coming in with plenty of time to spare !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Ha was getting changed not just randomly walking round in pants


Yeahhhhh........ok........if you say so....... Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

And before I forget in a haze was good to meet @CJ who took time out for a chat, top bloke


----------



## Sweat

Enjoy your sleeps Pimp!!

Talk during the week!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day - slight rotator cuff problem so worked around it best I could;

INC DB - 50kg db's x 14,10

Flat DB - 50kg db's drop set 40kg db's x 6,4 reps

Wide grip smith to neck - worked upto 2pl x 9 then triple drop set

Weighted dips +10kg x 9,8 deep stretch on these

Cable crossovers

heavy calves and abs

40mins AM fasted CV, didn't have a problem getting up for this despite a long and rough weekend 

Feel fantastic today after feeling pretty ****e all weekend, best I've looked so far after cheat day yesterday. Woke up legs were riddled with veins and managed to get a pump in the gym so looked full for once! Cheat definately worked, playing it by ear diet wise till Wednesday while Scott see's how my body reacts. Worried about how fat I am with only 7 weeks to go and feel like I'm eating far too much but that's why I have a top PT so just trying to ignore it and let him work.


----------



## Queenie

Yeah let scott do his thing. Youre in safe hands. Totally normal to have a 'wobble' mind-wise at this stage I guess!

Youre doing awesome x


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> And before I forget in a haze was good to meet @CJ who took time out for a chat, top bloke


You too Alan, was great to have a chat..im very impressed by ypu and liam so far....keep it up


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah let scott do his thing. Youre in safe hands. Totally normal to have a 'wobble' mind-wise at this stage I guess!
> 
> Youre doing awesome x


Cheers Claire, it's the skinny fat/flat stage I'm going through!

Hope the twin's are healing better! They'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day !!

Had to do a higher rep workout as quad strain is agony, even doing cardio is a task so heavy squats are out this week. Managed to get a great workout in and beasted them with short rests, forced reps, partials and higher rep constant tension sets. Many ways to skin a cat as they say!

Seated ham curls - 15,12,10,6 reps +forced+partials on last set

Single leg presses - sets of 8 till positive rep failure

Smith close stance squats constant tension - upto 3.5pl p/side x 14 + negative on last rep so complete failure

Heavy leg extensions - sets of 8 till couldn't get 8 + forced reps

Leg press partials - 2 x 15-20

Stiff leg DB deads - 35kg db's x 20,20 good stretch out

40mins AM fasted cardio first thing

Still look full from Sunday cheat liking the look but it's not the goal, must be leaner! Diet will be getting changed tomorrow I think after quick chat today as now only just under 7 weeks to go, really pleased with how good first couple of workouts have been this week. Long may it continue! Just double cardio tomorrow and probably calves+abs whilst at the gym for evening session.


----------



## biglbs

Brave points earnt mate,awsome to plough on through pain....


----------



## Bad Alan

Hard day;

6am - up for cardio

7.45am - off to work

2.45pm - hour break for cardio and abs

4pm - back to work

9.30pm - finish work home to cook all meals for next day

Annnnnnnnnd sleep ready to repeat tomorrow 

3 days of this 11 day stint down till next day off. Knew going to bodypower would get me some punishment, **** working for family !


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoooooouldersssss;

Smith press - upto 2.5pl x 7

Db press - upto 40kg db's x 7 (rest pause +3)

Standing laterals - 16kgx15, 20kgx11, 25kgx7 (drop set 10kgx13)

Rear delt cable

Bottom half machine press

Cardio 40mins AM fasted

Everything was heavy today 

Food flying down I'm a hungry hippo all day long atm, clen is in and I'm shaking like a mother ****er 24/7.

Back tomorrow and neeeeed my training partners to pull me through, going to be a big one !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Shoooooouldersssss;
> 
> Smith press - upto 2.5pl x 7
> 
> Db press - upto 40kg db's x 7 (rest pause +3)
> 
> Standing laterals - 16kgx15, 20kgx11, 25kgx7 (drop set 10kgx13)
> 
> Rear delt cable
> 
> Bottom half machine press
> 
> Cardio 40mins AM fasted
> 
> Everything was heavy today
> 
> Food flying down I'm a hungry hippo all day long atm, clen is in and I'm shaking like a mother ****er 24/7.
> 
> Back tomorrow and neeeeed my training partners to pull me through, going to be a big one !


Starting set 100kg or 120kg? Seated, strict or push?

Calories at now mate?

Holla if you want beasting on back, i'll drive over and hammer you!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Starting set 100kg or 120kg? Seated, strict or push?
> 
> Calories at now mate?
> 
> Holla if you want beasting on back, i'll drive over and hammer you!


Thats top set on seated smith, standard ROM down to chin/just below.

Just over 3k-ish, stupid how I'm literally counting the seconds to every meal. Reckon it's the hour's at work being on feet all day burning alot of kcals as weight dropping still. Cheat weight was off by Wednesday and I'm well below last week's weigh in last two days.

I'll be training during day between shifts at work, just had to organise the staff so my brothers can join me ha. At least there is some perks to running the show


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> Today Allan is doing


Haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

A STUPID DEADLIFT SET 

Cant wait !


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day torture;

Deadlift RP set - 220kg x 7,4,3,2,1,1 30 seconds rest between sets

Wide grip partial chins

DB rows

Low pulley rows - RP sets

Wide grip chins from dead hang each rep

BB shrugs - 200kg x 8, rest pause 4, drop set 100kg x 17

Hypers

Cardio 40mins fasted AM

WOW !

Absolutely ****ed after that deadlift's were balls to the wall lol, weight is down on PB's by a fair bit but to be expected as I'm 14kg lighter than last time I did any. Back is really battered from top to bottom, feel's good to have done a really hard session.

Weigh in tomorrow and think the cheat last weekend has really improved my physique this week, I put 9lbs on from eating Sunday which was gone by Wednesday. Back under last week's weigh in weight for sure will see by how much tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Back day torture;
> 
> Deadlift RP set - 220kg x 7,4,3,2,1,1 30 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Wide grip partial chins
> 
> DB rows
> 
> Low pulley rows - RP sets
> 
> Wide grip chins from dead hang each rep
> 
> BB shrugs - 200kg x 8, rest pause 4, drop set 100kg x 17
> 
> Hypers
> 
> Cardio 40mins fasted AM
> 
> WOW !
> 
> Absolutely ****ed after that deadlift's were balls to the wall lol, weight is down on PB's by a fair bit but to be expected as I'm 14kg lighter than last time I did any. Back is really battered from top to bottom, feel's good to have done a really hard session.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow and think the cheat last weekend has really improved my physique this week, I put 9lbs on from eating Sunday which was gone by Wednesday. Back under last week's weigh in weight for sure will see by how much tomorrow.


Loving that DL RP set loads, great stuff mate!!! Take anything pre workout to get you through it?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Loving that DL RP set loads, great stuff mate!!! Take anything pre workout to get you through it?!


I love set's like this too, and nope not even ECA as out just a sugarfree redbull and a whole lot of being shouted at


----------



## C.Hill

Now that is intense deadlifting, 220 x7 then 30 secs rest? Bet that fcuked you lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Now that is intense deadlifting, 220 x7 then 30 secs rest? Bet that fcuked you lol


Yea it's similar to the squat RP set from last week.

So 6 failure sets on 5pl p/side with 30 secs rest between sets. 30seconds is not long when it takes that time to stop seeing star's


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Back day torture;
> 
> Deadlift RP set - 220kg x 7,4,3,2,1,1 30 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Wide grip partial chins
> 
> DB rows
> 
> Low pulley rows - RP sets
> 
> Wide grip chins from dead hang each rep
> 
> BB shrugs - 200kg x 8, rest pause 4, drop set 100kg x 17
> 
> Hypers
> 
> Cardio 40mins fasted AM
> 
> WOW !
> 
> Absolutely ****ed after that deadlift's were balls to the wall lol, weight is down on PB's by a fair bit but to be expected as I'm 14kg lighter than last time I did any. Back is really battered from top to bottom, feel's good to have done a really hard session.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow and think the cheat last weekend has really improved my physique this week, I put 9lbs on from eating Sunday which was gone by Wednesday. Back under last week's weigh in weight for sure will see by how much tomorrow.


Fook that deadlift set looks an absolute KILLER!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Fook that deadlift set looks an absolute KILLER!!!


Walk in the park!

Naaa it was a buggar lol my back is really fried today from top to bottom feel's good. I am really looking forward to hitting these kind of workouts when I get back to growing, I've never trained so hard in my life!

Thanks for popping in mate.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Walk in the park!
> 
> Naaa it was a buggar lol my back is really fried today from top to bottom feel's good. I am really looking forward to hitting these kind of workouts when I get back to growing, I've never trained so hard in my life!
> 
> Thanks for popping in mate.


Should grow like a weed from the rebound of the comp keeping this intensity up which i have no doubt you will


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Should grow like a weed from the rebound of the comp keeping this intensity up which i have no doubt you will


I'm hoping so want to go LARGE for a good year + of growing before dieting again as never stayed in gain mode for more than 6 months with dieting for the beach every year


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> I'm hoping so want to go LARGE for a good year + of growing before dieting again as never stayed in gain mode for more than 6 months with dieting for the beach every year


Beach is overratted imo............time to get HUGE


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Beach is overratted imo............time to get HUGE


I agree must be growing up ha, **** THE BEACH 18 stone+ for me


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I agree must be growing up ha, **** THE BEACH 18 stone+ for me


Go for both! 18+ stone and sub 8%.... look awesome on the Beach!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day;

Flat BB top half - upto 3.5pl p/side x 4

Flyes - upto 40's x 6

Inc smith to chin

Weighted dips +20kg

Machine RP sets 5x10

60sec inc flye set

40mins AM fasted cardio

Had to move chest to today as gym is shut bank holiday Monday so arm's and chest swapped, no session's missed this way so all good.

Diet has been switched up and is LOW carbs now ha first day has been really rough, worked every day this week with two of those being 12-14 hour's no break. Taking it out of me with being on prep diet so tired but plodding along. Hopefully get a day off midweek to go over Manc and train/chill but don't know as need next Saturday off for a mate's wedding so think I'll be in till then.

Down to just u90kg now vascularity is coming through everywhere and legs are coming in, just lower abs and back but I know these are very late areas for me (and most people) with how I hold fat.


----------



## TELBOR

How many days do you work a week lol

Good going buddy :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> How many days do you work a week lol
> 
> Good going buddy :beer:


Varies mate before this last 6 months I used to only do 3-4 a week which was heaven lol!

Now I'm paying for it so between 5 if I'm lucky and all 7, I reckon I won't be off till next Saturday now so I'll have done 12 in a row with at least four of those being 12 hour days on feet from cardio at 6am. Work in the family business(es) though so need's must with staff being low. Just couldn't come at a worse time with being in prep and on real low carb's. We are busy though so that's positive, shame I'm on salary so see no benefit doing 7 or 3 days a week which suck's the big one!

Hope training's going well, thanks for checking in !


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Varies mate before this last 6 months I used to only do 3-4 a week which was heaven lol!
> 
> Now I'm paying for it so between 5 if I'm lucky and all 7, I reckon I won't be off till next Saturday now so I'll have done 12 in a row with at least four of those being 12 hour days on feet from cardio at 6am. Work in the family business(es) though so need's must with staff being low. Just couldn't come at a worse time with being in prep and on real low carb's. We are busy though so that's positive, shame I'm on salary so see no benefit doing 7 or 3 days a week which suck's the big one!
> 
> Hope training's going well, thanks for checking in !


Well mate, your finding the time to smash the sessions in and get the food down you so good on you for it!

I'm sure your family appreciate your hard work, if they don't...... Fùck em


----------



## Queenie

Hey will... hope you're having a great weekend! How long until show day now??


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Hey will... hope you're having a great weekend! How long until show day now??


Hi Claire!

Was 6 weeks on Sunday so had a diet change up and big push for next few weeks to really bring changes in, relying on caffeine! Doesn't sound as long though if I say it's only 5 and abit weeks so I'll go with that. Training still going really well and no problems with willpower just plodding along.

Just been in your journal think you look good still, definately not let it slip as much as I would of with no training. You'll be back on top form in no time! Happy with the op/result? I know you were in alot of pain, subsided abit and getting on with things ok?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Hi Claire!
> 
> Was 6 weeks on Sunday so had a diet change up and big push for next few weeks to really bring changes in, relying on caffeine! Doesn't sound as long though if I say it's only 5 and abit weeks so I'll go with that. Training still going really well and no problems with willpower just plodding along.
> 
> Just been in your journal think you look good still, definately not let it slip as much as I would of with no training. You'll be back on top form in no time! Happy with the op/result? I know you were in alot of pain, subsided abit and getting on with things ok?


Things are within reaching distance for u now! Must be so exciting. Im pleased youre taking it all in your stride and looking at the positives 

Im very pleased with them yes  stitches out tomorrow then that's the whole pain thing over with. I appreciate your comments about my pic. I was just mega disappointed and its just frustrating to just sit and watch! The gym will not know whats hit it when I return!! X


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Things are within reaching distance for u now! Must be so exciting. Im pleased youre taking it all in your stride and looking at the positives
> 
> Im very pleased with them yes  stitches out tomorrow then that's the whole pain thing over with. I appreciate your comments about my pic. I was just mega disappointed and its just frustrating to just sit and watch! The gym will not know whats hit it when I return!! X


Awesome news on op result's as it seemed you were in alot of pain, short term pain long term gain though!

You have a great attitude for self improvement so I'm sure we will all be seeing a new and improved physique soon enough, you've got those "puppies" for life now and all the time in the world for your gym targets.

I'm looking forward to getting through this next few weeks and hitting goal of getting on stage lean, then I can begin my get huge quest


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and for the BB fan's, New York pro winner in his first year on the pro circuit I believe BIG RAMY this from pre-judging;






.

@dutch_scott told you he'd walk it, what a freak !

Made Victor Martinez and everyone else look tiny, heard about him a few month's ago. Think he weighed in just shy of 300lbs on stage


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Oh and for the BB fan's, New York pro winner in his first year on the pro circuit I believe BIG RAMY this from pre-judging;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @dutch_scott told you he'd walk it, what a freak !
> 
> Made Victor Martinez and everyone else look tiny, heard about him a few month's ago. Think he weighed in just shy of 300lbs on stage


You know what mate a lad in gym asked me did I see the New York pro I told him I hadn't and he said there was a dude called Ramy who's unbelievable! He wasn't wrong!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> @Bad Alan I'm stalking him on fb... Trains mega heavy partials hahaha


Arrrghhh cool you found some training as treid trawling through youtube, he's so new and unknown though that there is barely any footage of him. Make's most pro's look small!

Luckily Big Jay seemed to be doing OK at bodypower, hopefully he can pull something special off at this year's MR O !


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You know what mate a lad in gym asked me did I see the New York pro I told him I hadn't and he said there was a dude called Ramy who's unbelievable! He wasn't wrong!


He's just fully retarded HUGE the more aesthetically pleasing Markus Ruhl as he's not shot off his tit's on synthol in every bodypart.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day's are the best day's !

Leg press - 7 x 15 constant tension, two of us training only rest while other rep's out was torture

Box squats - just above parralel worked upto 210kg x 3 (grinded 3 out was really tough after pre-exhaust)

Duck press

Lying ham curls - heavy 5x5 + partials

Smith front squats - worked upto 1.5pl RP to 15 - LEGS SPENT !

Standing single leg curls - 7 x 12-8 no rest so one leg then other repeat

Calves - 3x20, 1x50, 1x100 RP

Then step ups with BW x 50 reps

Fasted 40mins AM cardio

Was knackered all day but got myself up for this workout and do feel slightly better than last couple of day's. Pre-exhaust was brutal legs were like jelly going into squats. Heavy box squats were hard, being so light is definately affecting big lift's now. Proper grinder the 3rd rep on 210kg so knew it was all I had in the tank, big thanks to my little brother who is being a rock for me during workout's and pushing me on.

The front squats were really good loved them had to move order as was busy in gym, shame couldn't go heavier despite my best efforts but the last set RP to 15 reps was real work. Very happy with my gym performances and keeping the intensity high, can't afford to lose any size that's for sure !

Getting up for cardio tomorrow is going to be a task I can tell but no gym so just cardio to smash, never sleep after heavy sessions and I haven't been getting more than 3 hours before waking anyway. Next session shoulder's with the big boss on Thursday.


----------



## CJ

Everything looking good Alan.

Ramy is straight out freak. ....I wouldnt be surprised if that ****er isnt playing with some myostatin protocol..the development over 3 years is just mind blowing.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Everything looking good Alan.
> 
> Ramy is straight out freak. ....I wouldnt be surprised if that ****er isnt playing with some myostatin protocol..the development over 3 years is just mind blowing.


I'd love to know what that guy is messing with ha! His legs are ridiculous, although I am looking forward to seeing how big he look's next to Kai/Phil/Jay.

Sent you a PM mate don't know if you've got it prob's get loads, like Liam I got a few xxxl gym wear bits and want some more short's etc they're mint. Does he sell through an online retailer? Only site I saw them on was that bodybuildingclothing.co.uk one which I've seen scam reviews from. Any info would be good, cheers!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> I'd love to know what that guy is messing with ha! His legs are ridiculous, although I am looking forward to seeing how big he look's next to Kai/Phil/Jay.
> 
> Sent you a PM mate don't know if you've got it prob's get loads, like Liam I got a few xxxl gym wear bits and want some more short's etc they're mint. Does he sell through an online retailer? Only site I saw them on was that bodybuildingclothing.co.uk one which I've seen scam reviews from. Any info would be good, cheers!


He'll swamp them size wise but then is the symmetry and shape as good ! In my opinion it isnt as good...we'll see though bud.

Sorry buddy. ..I very rarely check.

He doesnt have a website but what do you want....if you and liam let me know, I'll get it sorted for you


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> He'll swamp them size wise but then is the symmetry and shape as good ! In my opinion it isnt as good...we'll see though bud.
> 
> Sorry buddy. ..I very rarely check.
> 
> He doesnt have a website but what do you want....if you and liam let me know, I'll get it sorted for you


TBH only because of sheer mass did he have Victor beat, some side shots were still pretty close and Vic doesn't seem to be back to his best yet either. I wish Kai would frickin get the decision at the MR O but all his muscle worship grapefruit ****ing will mean he never gets the nod I don't think, those antics make us all look like little weirdos 

I'll get some image's and put them here with a tag on them. I hate people having to mess around for me but if you really don't mind it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> He'll swamp them size wise but then is the symmetry and shape as good ! In my opinion it isnt as good...we'll see though bud.
> 
> Sorry buddy. ..I very rarely check.
> 
> He doesnt have a website but what do you want....if you and liam let me know, I'll get it sorted for you


Whats a myostatin protocol mate?

I'm after a couple medium stringers and a couple pairs of shorts, medium as well


----------



## Bad Alan

@CJ

vest in medium and hoody, shorts, tshirt in large please mate if you can sort (any similar product is fine mate too, all item's black but hoody in a grey/white if they've got it)

Email is [email protected] to drop me bank details or just drop me a PM.


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> @CJ
> 
> vest in medium and hoody, shorts, tshirt in large please mate if you can sort (any similar product is fine mate too, all item's black but hoody in a grey/white if they've got it)
> 
> Email is [email protected] to drop me bank details or just drop me a PM.
> 
> View attachment 122756
> View attachment 122757
> View attachment 122758
> View attachment 122759


Im.meeting rich on thursday so will get it sorted for you buddy


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> Whats a myostatin protocol mate?
> 
> I'm after a couple medium stringers and a couple pairs of shorts, medium as well


Myostatin basically limits the amount of muscular growth your body is subject too.

Myostatin inhibitors remove that limitation (or are meant too)

Some.of the studies on animals are incredible....I believe aome humans have lower levels than others.

http://www.flexonline.com/nutrition/myostatin-inhibition

Will sort the clothes out bud


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Im.meeting rich on thursday so will get it sorted for you buddy


Cheers mate, you're a diamond!

And now that you mention it I remember reading a few studies done on bull's I think with myostatin.


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, you're a diamond!
> 
> And now that you mention it I remember reading a few studies done on bull's I think with myostatin.


Thought that whole myostatin thing on humans was broscience as far as implementing it? Some pedagree bull are born with it so have double mucle bellies (lucky cvnts lol)

Nice leg session mate, the pre exhaust sounds brutal no mind the rest lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Thought that whole myostatin thing on humans was broscience as far as implementing it? Some pedagree bull are born with it so have double mucle bellies (lucky cvnts lol)
> 
> Nice leg session mate, the pre exhaust sounds brutal no mind the rest lol


Yea I think it probably is was abit of a joke at the size of Ramy, those huge bulls you see though is something to do with myostatin.

Was a good session cheers, like to feel like I've properly abused myself when I crawl/hobble out of the gym otherwise there is no point for me !


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent sessions mate!! Fcuming strong you would make me feel like a maggot training with you!!!! Glad things are still going well.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent sessions mate!! Fcuming strong you would make me feel like a maggot training with you!!!! Glad things are still going well.


Maybe on back or legs but not on anything else! Big goal when gaining get strong on pressing.

Finding it tough but still plodding along so no complaints, changes in diet are working so all good.

Looking much fuller in AVI mate but get back clean eating you div


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Maybe on back or legs but not on anything else! Big goal when gaining get strong on pressing.
> 
> Finding it tough but still plodding along so no complaints, changes in diet are working so all good.
> 
> Looking much fuller in AVI mate but get back clean eating you div


As long as its all working mate. Routing for you and Liam to do well.

Yeah I'm full as a house now. Have watered over an awfully but water should settle soon. Clean eating from today


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I think it probably is was abit of a joke at the size of Ramy, those huge bulls you see though is something to do with myostatin.
> 
> Was a good session cheers, like to feel like I've properly abused myself when I crawl/hobble out of the gym otherwise there is no point for me !


I think those huge bulls are genetically altered before birth, if 'faster, bigger, stronger' is to be believed?


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> I think those huge bulls are genetically altered before birth, if 'faster, bigger, stronger' is to be believed?


God know's I wish I would have been genetically altered in the same way that's for sure !


----------



## Bad Alan

No training today just 2 x 40 mins cardio sessions, both done.

First one at 6am second at 4.30pm on break at work, shattered very low carb day about 80g total. Shoulder's tomorrow with the mighty dutch man, looking forward to getting a big session in now Scott is on the size up mission. PURE PAIN


----------



## Bad Alan

@dutch_scott

Probably already seen this mate, but continuing his metabolic damage theme. Good watch for reverse dieting;






.

@Sweat probably find this interesting too !


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> @dutch_scott
> 
> Probably already seen this mate, but continuing his metabolic damage theme. Good watch for reverse dieting;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Sweat probably find this interesting too !


WTF!?!?!?!?

Will this is not even porn, why the fvck would I be interested?!

Barring the fact I fvcked up my metabolism a slighhhht bit!


----------



## Bull Terrier

dutch_scott said:


> Oh bells to bulls layne norton says
> 
> Body fat set point
> 
> Giggidy did Dutch that outlandish tool on here say that too? Wasn't he ostracised for it? As well as his met damage idea of bulking and then stripping ?
> 
> But now it's ok cos layne is saying it? Two years later?
> 
> I'm off to see Francis diet who's doing a blog with him and about a trillion others sponsors about that rubbish set point crap
> 
> *runs away the sarcasm police r coming*


Could you please elaborate on this thing about metabolic damage and what it has to do with bulking and stripping? I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## Sambuca

looking great will!


----------



## Queenie

Boom! Great pics and progress guys x


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking excellent mate.


----------



## Jay.32

Look very good mate.... back looks very wide!!!


----------



## liam0810

You've changed a lot since I seem you last week bud! Looking a lot leaner! Well done pal


----------



## TELBOR

Great work William!

Glad to see no silly faces like Liam


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Great work William!
> 
> Glad to see no silly faces like Liam


The psycho im gonna kill you look? lol. Its bl00dy hard to pull a normal face when posing, i cant do it at all, Will just looks all relaxed and chilled in his face, i look like im p1ssed and squeezing a dump out.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> The psycho im gonna kill you look? lol. Its bl00dy hard to pull a normal face when posing, i cant do it at all, Will just looks all relaxed and chilled in his face, i look like im p1ssed and squeezing a dump out.


Nah, wrong way round lol

You look like a fooking loon!!

Liam looks like he's confused whether or not to kiss or kill the person behind the camera 

But yeah, will looks calm - spaces out :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Nah, wrong way round lol
> 
> You look like a fooking loon!!
> 
> Liam looks like he's confused whether or not to kiss or kill the person behind the camera
> 
> But yeah, will looks calm - spaces out :lol:


Yeah I do look like I'm gonna snap at any point don't I lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I do look like I'm gonna snap at any point don't I lol!


Yeah, but worrying if your mrs is the other side of the camera


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, but worrying if your mrs is the other side of the camera


Haha. There may be a little sexy feeling behind those crazed eyes then.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. There may be a little sexy feeling behind those crazed eyes then.


RAPE doesn't count :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Coming in ****ing nicely Will!!!

Great stuff mate, keep it up:thumb:


----------



## CJ

How far out Will ?

You look good and not flat IMO


----------



## Galaxy

Looking great mate, keep at it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Latest pics are awesome Will, very good indeed


----------



## liam0810

Whats wrong with my face @ROBLET and @Suprakill4 ? I thought judges and birds digged the pouting rapist look?


----------



## Fatboy80

Well done Will looking immense already!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Whats wrong with my face @ROBLET and @Suprakill4 ? I thought judges and birds digged the pouting rapist look?


You look beautiful princess :wub:


----------



## Bad Alan

Thanks alot for comment's all, working hard and it's getting tough.

Grinding it out only 5 and abit weeks left, still a LONG way to go in my eyes


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> How far out Will ?
> 
> You look good and not flat IMO


5 weeks on Sunday mate, still a long way to go. I've been fuller since taking carbs and fat's lower for some reason, maybe it's the slight change in the way Scott has me training this last couple week's. No way near as full as after my cheat last week, just need to nail carb up before show as I look alot different with simple carb's in me.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks alot for comment's all, working hard and it's getting tough.
> 
> Grinding it out only 5 and abit weeks left, still a LONG way to go in my eyes


Mate thats what I thought at bodypower now I think its just round corner! Its gonna creep up on you!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Latest pics are awesome Will, very good indeed


Thanks alot mate, good to have you here !


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate thats what I thought at bodypower now I think its just round corner! Its gonna creep up on you!


I mean more how many change's I still need to make to get my fat ass in shape 

Really looking forward to your show now mate, keep grinding!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Boom! Great pics and progress guys x


Thank's Claire getting tough this past couple week's but working hard and it's coming off slowly but surely. Carb week is what I'm looking forward to now


----------



## Bad Alan

Great shoulder and calf session today anyway;

Top head press - worked upto 100kg x 10,10,7

DB dead stop press - sets of 4-6, had a drop set at the end down to 10kg db's with Scott forcing the negative down genuinely almost **** myself on these the bastard!

Strict laterals

Rear delt superset

Calf rotation of 4 machines 10-15 reps per machine run through 3 times

40mins fasted AM cardio

Scott smashed me to bits in the gym today, he's getting STRONG again and looking big.

Tortured me on those DB presses, seem's happy with how we are time/lean wise so set's my mind at ease. Just keep following order's and I'll be good to go no doubt's!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I mean more how many change's I still need to make to get my fat ass in shape
> 
> Really looking forward to your show now mate, keep grinding!


I'm same mate, still got loads of changes I think!

Mate did you see what I bought today?

Go in my journal, cal free choc peanut butter!!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Great work William!
> 
> Glad to see no silly faces like Liam


Haha Liam pulls some mad one's! Only because he's off his box on dhacks though lol


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm same mate, still got loads of changes I think!
> 
> Mate did you see what I bought today?
> 
> Go in my journal, cal free choc peanut butter!!


Yea haha, I've ordered the tomato sauce and BBQ sauce for meals.

Thought about the syrups and choc spread etc but I'm not going to sit there in my pants spooning choc spread in my face so went with the sauces, besides I LOVE MY SUGARFREE JELLY!

Spent about 30 ****ing quid on a load of them


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Haha Liam pulls some mad one's! Only because he's off his box on dhacks though lol


Haha I wish I was. Only have a few left so am using them sparingly! Need some cnut to start making them again!

I got 2 tubs of PB and also caramel dip. Should of got sauces actually! Only using lea & perrins at moment. Oh and 1 cal balsamic spray. So bland! Still using nandos rub on chicken but that will be cut next week I think


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Haha I wish I was. Only have a few left so am using them sparingly! Need some cnut to start making them again!
> 
> I got 2 tubs of PB and also caramel dip. Should of got sauces actually! Only using lea & perrins at moment. Oh and 1 cal balsamic spray. So bland! Still using nandos rub on chicken but that will be cut next week I think


Thinking I should of got some PB now as I could have that with a shake just to fill up, must order again !

Definately get the sauces mate stop chicken and tuna being bland, although I pretty much wolf everything on my diet down in seconds I'm that bloody hungry! Looking forward to getting back on an offseason clean diet now with the odd treat


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Haha Liam pulls some mad one's! Only because he's off his box on dhacks though lol


This is true, proper junkie


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Thinking I should of got some PB now as I could have that with a shake just to fill up, must order again !
> 
> Definately get the sauces mate stop chicken and tuna being bland, although I pretty much wolf everything on my diet down in seconds I'm that bloody hungry! Looking forward to getting back on an offseason clean diet now with the odd treat


I think I got BBQ sauce actually! Can't remember, getting a little forgetful now!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I think I got BBQ sauce actually! Can't remember, getting a little forgetful now!


Where did you measure round for waist with harlequin's trunks btw, is it round belly button area? tensed or relaxed abs?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Where did you measure round for waist with harlequin's trunks btw, is it round belly button area? tensed or relaxed abs?


I didn't mate! My waist is about 32 now so i'll be 30 show day I think. Turned up todat so gonna try them on in a min


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I didn't mate! My waist is about 32 now so i'll be 30 show day I think. Turned up todat so gonna try them on in a min


Where is that 32 measured round though mate belly button area? Did you just give them a ring? I emailed them and sent an enquiry tonight so will call them early next week I think.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Where is that 32 measured round though mate belly button area? Did you just give them a ring? I emailed them and sent an enquiry tonight so will call them early next week I think.


Yeah mate belly button. Just tried on and fit well. Inch or so off and should be right!

Emailed them Tuesday, she rang yesterday, I paid and got them today!


----------



## Sweat

As per text mate, you're looking awesome on those recent pics, just keep at it and show day will be immense!


----------



## Bad Alan

HEAVY basic back day;

BB rows - upto 160kgx6 decent form

Tbar rows - upto 6pl x6

DB rows - only go upto 50kg's at this gym so did high rep's x 33,19

Various chins +10kg

Yates DL - upto 140kgx6 (was ****ed!)

BB shrugs - upto 200kgx6

40mins AM fasted cardio

Good basic workout rows felt good considering how light and small I am now and had a really great workout, energy during day is shocking still but had an absolute ANGEL (you know who you are) send me some naughty pre-workouts and they will hopefully get me through to my comp now. Can't thank him enough!

At my mate's wedding tomorrow can't wait to get suited and booted and enjoy a nice social day, no drinking and diet will be 100% fine as he know's the score


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> As per text mate, you're looking awesome on those recent pics, just keep at it and show day will be immense!


Cheers for continued support mate, nice to have friends coming in at the right time perking me up!


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> HEAVY basic back day;
> 
> BB rows - upto 160kgx6 decent form
> 
> Tbar rows - upto 6pl x6
> 
> DB rows - only go upto 50kg's at this gym so did high rep's x 33,19
> 
> Various chins +10kg
> 
> Yates DL - upto 140kgx6 (was ****ed!)
> 
> BB shrugs - upto 200kgx6
> 
> 40mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> Good basic workout rows felt good considering how light and small I am now and had a really great workout, energy during day is shocking still but had an absolute ANGEL (you know who you are) send me some naughty pre-workouts and they will hopefully get me through to my comp now. Can't thank him enough!
> 
> At my mate's wedding tomorrow can't wait to get suited and booted and enjoy a nice social day, no drinking and diet will be 100% fine as he know's the score


Only go up to 50's so did 33 reps.... nice, and after a chunk of heavy pull movements before!!! 



Bad Alan said:


> Cheers for continued support mate, nice to have friends coming in at the right time perking me up!


Welcome ya cvnt!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Only go up to 50's so did 33 reps.... nice, and after a chunk of heavy pull movements before!!!
> 
> Welcome ya cvnt!


Yes mate haha!

I had two lad's in there talking really loudly about how I easy I was throwing that DB around, trying to see if they could get my attention and interaction lol. No talking for me in the gym though in to do a job and hurt myself


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> HEAVY basic back day;
> 
> BB rows - upto 160kgx6 decent form
> 
> Tbar rows - upto 6pl x6
> 
> DB rows - only go upto 50kg's at this gym so did high rep's x 33,19
> 
> Various chins +10kg
> 
> Yates DL - upto 140kgx6 (was ****ed!)
> 
> BB shrugs - upto 200kgx6
> 
> 40mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> Good basic workout rows felt good considering how light and small I am now and had a really great workout, energy during day is shocking still but had an absolute ANGEL (you know who you are) send me some naughty pre-workouts and they will hopefully get me through to my comp now. Can't thank him enough!
> 
> At my mate's wedding tomorrow can't wait to get suited and booted and enjoy a nice social day, no drinking and diet will be 100% fine as he know's the score


Strength and determination is something else mate


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> HEAVY basic back day;
> 
> BB rows - upto 160kgx6 decent form
> 
> Tbar rows - upto 6pl x6
> 
> DB rows - only go upto 50kg's at this gym so did high rep's x 33,19
> 
> Various chins +10kg
> 
> Yates DL - upto 140kgx6 (was ****ed!)
> 
> BB shrugs - upto 200kgx6
> 
> 40mins AM fasted cardio
> 
> Good basic workout rows felt good considering how light and small I am now and had a really great workout, energy during day is shocking still but had an absolute ANGEL (you know who you are) send me some naughty pre-workouts and they will hopefully get me through to my comp now. Can't thank him enough!
> 
> At my mate's wedding tomorrow can't wait to get suited and booted and enjoy a nice social day, no drinking and diet will be 100% fine as he know's the score


Shifting some epic weights mates. Your strength got less during cutting?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Shifting some epic weights mates. Your strength got less during cutting?


Only on the "big 3" really as being so much lighter absolute strength will always go down, basic force = mass x acceleration. All are probably 5-10kg on 3rm range and just lost few rep's on bench, squat at higher range's however dead's are way down. I've hit 260kgx5 at 103kg and only pulled 220kgx7 last week in first set. Everything else is same or higher, was hitting PB's till last couple week's on most move's.

Just got to keep trying to stay strong now and working hard in session's. Good training partner's are essential


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Hijack
> 
> Did 45 kg curls today sets of 12 at universal
> 
> Overhead dumbell extensions 40kg x 6s
> 
> Arms pumped 21.5"
> 
> View attachment 123183
> 
> 
> View attachment 123184


INSOMNIA !

MO-FO they are definately coming back, Jen's looking gooooooood .....


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Mate check her out
> 
> World sponsor and she competing in 15 weeks
> 
> Pa txt me someone who I told u I did a program renewal a day early who then ran off on me just got in touch I missed who it was but someone else didn't! O karma is amazing
> 
> Not bad for never picking up a weight six months ago an eating junk!


****'s sake don't put gun pic's in here, they are bigger than mine ! 

She doing Leed's?


----------



## Suprakill4

Is that your missus Dutch?

I wish I could understand your posts you seem to speak on riddles.


----------



## Sweat

dutch_scott said:


> Hijack
> 
> Did 45 kg curls today sets of 12 at universal
> 
> Overhead dumbell extensions 40kg x 6s
> 
> Arms pumped 21.5"
> 
> View attachment 123183
> 
> 
> View attachment 123184


I call bullsh1t on that birds arms being 21.5" pumped!!!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Yes it is
> 
> Speak on riddles ? Irony


Jen is probably the best looking bloke I've ever seen haha


----------



## reza85

Looking good Alan specialy shoulders


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Looking good Alan specialy shoulders


Cheers mate coming in now 5 weeks today, following order's seeing results easy. Well not easy it's ****ing rough but "just do it" 

Where you been?! How's training etc?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sunday : Gun day !

Arms were double supersets of;

Cable curls / Hammer curls

followed by

Rope pushdowns / kickbacks

Ez bar curls upto heavy 4 + partial set's

EZ skullcrushers - quad ascending then descending set with minimal rest's

BB curls

Hammer curls

Then a bunch of BB wrist curls with fat gripz

Fasted CV 40mins AM

REALLY tough session, cardio was at 6am then eat training at 8am before heading to work as gym shut's at 12 on Sunday's. Had a really good session this morning but it ruined me for the rest of the day, time to chill and finish meals then much needed sleep ready for to do it all again next week 

Only 5 to go !


----------



## Sweat

Great sesh above mate, just keep doing what you're doing, amazing stuff and only 5 weeks more pain/grind?! It is fvck all time and think of how great you'll look on stage and more importantly all the lush food post comp..... YUM!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sweat said:


> Great sesh above mate, just keep doing what you're doing, amazing stuff and only 5 weeks more pain/grind?! It is fvck all time and think of how great you'll look on stage and more importantly all the lush food post comp..... YUM!


I know mate! Not going to be going insane post-comp got an idea of food plan but there will be a few treats, hard earned haha!

Want to be straight back into clean eating and getting LARGE! I've always made my meals tasty so don't get bored if I'm eating enough, never crave in a kcal surplus pretty much have to be force fed **** food as so paranoid of being a fatty


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> I know mate! Not going to be going insane post-comp got an idea of food plan but there will be a few treats, hard earned haha!
> 
> Want to be straight back into clean eating and getting LARGE! I've always made my meals tasty so don't get bored if I'm eating enough, never crave in a kcal surplus pretty much have to be force fed **** food as so paranoid of being a fatty


Fatty paranoia will keep you on the straight an narrow for sure!! I've rebounded a bit post stims and change in diet, so my fatty paranoia was kicking in a bit but shape this morning was not too bad so think in a week or so I should be back on top of it.


----------



## RACK

Good to see all is going well mate, from the looks of the pics you'll be a force on stage!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Good to see all is going well mate, from the looks of the pics you'll be a force on stage!!!


You're right there mate, he's looking well, gonna smash it I think! Glad I'm not doing same show now haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> You're right there mate, he's looking well, gonna smash it I think! Glad I'm not doing same show now haha!


Juniors anyway being a young pup and all 

I'd have re considered what show I was doing after last time I saw you so don't give me that **** Keigher! I've seen how good you look you lean faced ****er lol


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Juniors anyway being a young pup and all
> 
> I'd have re considered what show I was doing after last time I saw you so don't give me that **** Keigher! I've seen how good you look you lean faced ****er lol


I'm getting the nerves now and worrying haha! Music sorted so posing starts tonight! You sorted yours bud?


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> I'm getting the nerves now and worrying haha! Music sorted so posing starts tonight! You sorted yours bud?


Strutting on to YMCA I assume? :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Strutting on to YMCA I assume? :lol:


Mixed with I'm Too Sexy!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I'm getting the nerves now and worrying haha! Music sorted so posing starts tonight! You sorted yours bud?


I just need to practice holding poses for time mate, front double bicep hurts quads like ****! I'm fine with most tend and have a rough idea of routine, no music picked but not worried.

Will be bricking it about getting up there closer it comes though hahah, ordered trunks should come next couple of days then ill parade them on vid and send you it 

Tune posing to?


----------



## CJ

Ive picked my tune already for next year lol.

My biggest downfall was holding poses..I cant tell how much practising helps, kinda conditions you for when your on stage and I didnt do it enough.

Learn to hit the pose and tense just enough to ahow muscles..juat no need to squewze the **** out of it in my opinion.

All the best posers make it look effortless, no grimacing etc just a massive smile.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Ive picked my tune already for next year lol.
> 
> My biggest downfall was holding poses..I cant tell how much practising helps, kinda conditions you for when your on stage and I didnt do it enough.
> 
> Learn to hit the pose and tense just enough to ahow muscles..juat no need to squewze the **** out of it in my opinion.
> 
> All the best posers make it look effortless, no grimacing etc just a massive smile.


Yea this I have realised, only tensing enough so cuts show anymore and the shakes start which looks very poor IMO.

Definitely big aim need to be able to hold legs tensed, am doing odd sessions practicing will be stepping it up this week for sure.

Your routine at Leeds was very good and transitions were smooth too, that's a key as well I think to make the routine moving between poses instead of just hitting one after another!


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench Monday!

Flat bb - upto 152kg x 4

Flat flyes - 42kg db's x 4

Inc smith to chin - 110kg x 6,5

Weighted dips +20kg

Machine press 5x10 rp each set

Flyes - straight arm 12kg x 20,20,20

Heavy abs

CV - 40mins fasted AM, 20mins arc trainer post workout

Feeling bit better today, starting to come in abit more too! Still a ways to go bit enjoying the grind through work days and hard sessions a little more this last few days.

Will power never an issue used to being around food just energy levels can be horrendous. Really want to turn up knowing I've done all I can though and go into a positive "offseason".

Ordered trunks so they should be here next few days so can try them out ha!

Legs tomorrow bring it on


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> National bench Monday!
> 
> Flat bb - upto 152kg x 4
> 
> Flat flyes - 42kg db's x 4
> 
> Inc smith to chin - 110kg x 6,5
> 
> Weighted dips +20kg
> 
> Machine press 5x10 rp each set
> 
> Flyes - straight arm 12kg x 20,20,20
> 
> Heavy abs
> 
> CV - 40mins fasted AM, 20mins arc trainer post workout
> 
> Feeling bit better today, starting to come in abit more too! Still a ways to go bit enjoying the grind through work days and hard sessions a little more this last few days.
> 
> Will power never an issue used to being around food just energy levels can be horrendous. Really want to turn up knowing I've done all I can though and go into a positive "offseason".
> 
> Ordered trunks so they should be here next few days so can try them out ha!
> 
> Legs tomorrow bring it on


Still strong mate! On chest and shoulders I'm feeling as strong as ever. Legs not so much! Tomorrow is same session as last week on them but got Dan to beast me.

Hows work? Still mad busy?


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Still strong mate! On chest and shoulders I'm feeling as strong as ever. Legs not so much! Tomorrow is same session as last week on them but got Dan to beast me.
> 
> Hows work? Still mad busy?


Bb press is only top half each rep locked out hard, feel fairly good during sessions just struggling through the day tbh.

Legs tmro too mate going to **** them up ha!

Weird how its so few training sessions till comp time, this will be your second to last leg workout now so make it count! Good Danny is going to be there, make sure he doesn't pussay out if you can do it fuelled by fresh air he sure as hell can 

Work is really good mate cheers, got Thursday and Saturday off so I'm happy this week!


----------



## Sharpy76

FFS you boys and your heavy flyes, makes me sick lol

What do you do for your fasted cardio Will?

Do you use a heart rate monitor?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Bb press is only top half each rep locked out hard, feel fairly good during sessions just struggling through the day tbh.
> 
> Legs tmro too mate going to **** them up ha!
> 
> Weird how its so few training sessions till comp time, this will be your second to last leg workout now so make it count! Good Danny is going to be there, make sure he doesn't pussay out if you can do it fuelled by fresh air he sure as hell can
> 
> Work is really good mate cheers, got Thursday and Saturday off so I'm happy this week!


He will pussy out but as long as he pushes me when there I couldn't care! Legs will be destroyed!

Good you've got a few days off. You sorted a few days off round show?

Oh and plan for me is, go London, see a friend then get train to Bedford and see you and come back up with you two if thats ok?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> FFS you boys and your heavy flyes, makes me sick lol
> 
> What do you do for your fasted cardio Will?
> 
> Do you use a heart rate monitor?


Haha heavy flyes really tear my chest to bits, love'em!

I either do treadmill walking or if its nice outside ill do it on the streets. I have a circuit I do round near my house that takes about 40mins if I walk hard so it's perfect!

No heart rate monitor for me, I saw you use one but on all my cuts I've always only "power walked" and never used one. Not dismissing them just never needed it.

How's the cycle going? Probably too early to tell, you can't go wrong with wildcat though! I have missed you moaning about your strength then going in and smashing heavy weights yourself


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> He will pussy out but as long as he pushes me when there I couldn't care! Legs will be destroyed!
> 
> Good you've got a few days off. You sorted a few days off round show?
> 
> Oh and plan for me is, go London, see a friend then get train to Bedford and see you and come back up with you two if thats ok?


I'm easy can do whatever mate! I'm off on the Saturday for sure ill check see if maybe Sunday too.

You and scotty not going down day before and staying over?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm easy can do whatever mate! I'm off on the Saturday for sure ill check see if maybe Sunday too.
> 
> You and scotty not going down day before and staying over?


I meant for yours mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I meant for yours mate!


Oh **** mate sorry, yes that's perfect be great! I've booked 3 before and 3 after off for mine!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Oh **** mate sorry, yes that's perfect be great! I've booked 3 before and 3 after off for mine!


Just Friday off for mine at moment, maybe Thursday and Monday to


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Haha heavy flyes really tear my chest to bits, love'em!
> 
> I either do treadmill walking or if its nice outside ill do it on the streets. I have a circuit I do round near my house that takes about 40mins if I walk hard so it's perfect!
> 
> No heart rate monitor for me, I saw you use one but on all my cuts I've always only "power walked" and never used one. Not dismissing them just never needed it.
> 
> How's the cycle going? Probably too early to tell, you can't go wrong with wildcat though! I have missed you moaning about your strength then going in and smashing heavy weights yourself


Into wk 3 now and it's going well. should be flying in a couple of weeks!

The dbols have certainly helped so far regarding strength though!

Your cv sounds spot on mate, are you a sweaty mess by the time you get home? After 45mins my top is completely wet through even though i only do steady state (130/140bpm)


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Into wk 3 now and it's going well. should be flying in a couple of weeks!
> 
> The dbols have certainly helped so far regarding strength though!
> 
> Your cv sounds spot on mate, are you a sweaty mess by the time you get home? After 45mins my top is completely wet through even though i only do steady state (130/140bpm)


Yea mate I get a good sweat on even outdoors early morning when it's cold, the arc trainer post workout is tough top after being knackered from weights!

You'll be back in beast mode soon enough


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day fun;

Leg press fst7's

Box squats - upto 200kgx2 (parallel box this week so two inches lower than last session, one rep down on last week)

Smith front squats - sets of 15, rp to 15 on final set was brutal!

Duck press on machine leg press - 170kg x 11,9,8

Ham curls - 5x5

Single leg curls fst7's

Calves 3x20 then 1x100 rp set

Cardio 40mins fasted AM and 20mins post workout

Worked my **** off in the gym today but just can't squat for toffee this last couple of weeks after the pre-exhaust, I load the bar up and it just won't budge.

Feel really down about strength going low on squats and deads, like I'm losing muscle/size that I need to keep.

Day off tomorrow just double cardio, then hopefully back Thursday with the boss which will be needed as heads in funny place after session today.


----------



## Bad Alan

Cardio session one complete and breakfast done!

Got a good 5-6 hours sleep last night so feel abit recharged, off to work then second cardio around 4pm.

leaning up more and more each day!


----------



## Queenie

Morning will  hope u have a fab day x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Morning will  hope u have a fab day x


Cheer's Claire, it's been OK TBF both cardio session's done and got tomorrow off work. Just need to cook, eat and chill now!

Hope you're well


----------



## Bad Alan

Fasted cardio done and bfast down, day off today so shoulders later on will be catching an afternoon nap to try recover some sleep 

Happy days!


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Fasted cardio done and bfast down, day off today so shoulders later on will be catching an afternoon nap to try recover some sleep
> 
> Happy days!


If it was my day off I wouldn't of been up at that time! On Saturdays and Sundays I have a little lie in and do cardio at 9. This means that I eat more meals in a short period of time!

As Scott said he's proud and I am. You've not had it easy and come a long long way from that chunky Yorkshire golfer


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> If it was my day off I wouldn't of been up at that time! On Saturdays and Sundays I have a little lie in and do cardio at 9. This means that I eat more meals in a short period of time!
> 
> As Scott said he's proud and I am. You've not had it easy and come a long long way from that chunky Yorkshire golfer


I like to stay in routine, just chilling in bed now watching tv 

Got to run the old dear to work at 11 then probably go food shopping and stare at the cakes in the morrisons bakery for abit, looking forward to that!

This one? Hahah


----------



## RACK

Still makes me chuckle that pic mate, massive changes!


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> I like to stay in routine, just chilling in bed now watching tv
> 
> Got to run the old dear to work at 11 then probably go food shopping and stare at the cakes in the morrisons bakery for abit, looking forward to that!
> 
> This one? Hahah


look at the bloody... darby on you lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> look at the bloody... darby on you lol


Haha I wish I had a fatter one but used to shy away from the camera for some strange reason :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Boulder shoulders!!!!

(not really but ya'know what I mean  )

Bb seated press ; upto 2pl x 2 failure sets + forced

Db presses; dead stop each rep at bottom 35kg x 7 then x 6rp

Standing laterals; 14kg x 15,12,11 strict

Heavy lateral set; 20kg x 8 + partials drop set 10kg x 20

Rear felt super set;

Pec deck/face pulls x 25 down to 12 reps 3 sets

Raped calves with supersets

40mins am fasted cardio and 20mins post workout on arc trainer

Have had a really good chilled out day off work, just banking and shopping been done. Didn't catch up on any sleep as had a weeks banking to do in the morning for two shops but will get to bed on time tonight as only one meal to go now.

Back tomorrow it's heavy and basic like I love, hopefully feel abit refreshed through the day after chilling today.

Time to hit some PBS!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day;

Barbell rows; upto 170kgx5

Tbar rows; upto 6pl x 6,4

Db rows; both arms same time upto 47kg db's x 12

Various chin sets weighted

Barbell shrugs; upto 190kgx6

Yates deads; 3plx10

Heavy abs to finish

Cardio 40mins AM fasted and 20mins post workout on arc trainer

Diet still really easy to stick to and can deal with hunger cravings etc no problem. Legs are like they've been filled with lead weights today!

Arms tmro with the flying dutchman going to be a great session and need him to have a look over me see if we are on track! Sure we are still four weeks to go and coming in better each day it seems!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking hell that's some transformation there Will. Very impressive.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell that's some transformation there Will. Very impressive.


I bet he could to the truffle shuffle like him off the goonies when he was a chunkster. VERY inspirational buddy. Shows what you can achieve with 100% commitment.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell that's some transformation there Will. Very impressive.


Haha I blame my parent's for being in that state 

I always say though it has made me better with diet as I never have problems with willpower so wouldn't change being fat for most my life!

Makes me appreciate staying in shape more and keep's me strict. Thanks for the kind word's!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I bet he could to the truffle shuffle like him off the goonies when he was a chunkster. VERY inspirational buddy. Shows what you can achieve with 100% commitment.


You bet you're lean pale ass I could K


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> You bet you're lean pale ass I could K


It's brown I've been on sunbed!!!!



Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> It's brown I've been on sunbed!!!!
> 
> View attachment 124037
> 
> 
> Lol.


Hahaha **** me could've done without that 

I REALLY need to start sunbedding now to have a base tan for before comp, thanks for reminding me !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha **** me could've done without that
> 
> I REALLY need to start sunbedding now to have a base tan for before comp, thanks for reminding me !


Haha glad to be of service mate. Count yourself lucky it was gonna be a bent over one with the Johnson hanging between the legs.


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> It's brown I've been on sunbed!!!!
> 
> View attachment 124037
> 
> 
> Lol.


Lol, was your missus not concerned when you asked her (i assume it was her or a camera timer??) to take a picture of your a$$ so you could show some strange man on the internetz? :lol:

Nice veiny forearms though


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, was your missus not concerned when you asked her (i assume it was her or a camera timer??) to take a picture of your a$$ so you could show some strange man on the internetz? :lol:
> 
> Nice veiny forearms though


Hahaha no she is used to me asking her I take pics all the time and didnt even question why it was of my 4ss lmao.

Thanks, I seem to be crazy vascular at the minute.


----------



## biglbs

I come in here to see man sized sets and am confronted with ass and quotes of ass,OMG,the kettle has boiled:thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> I come in here to see man sized sets and am confronted with ass and quotes of ass,OMG,the kettle has boiled:thumbup1:


Hahah there's still plenty of heavy training days and workout write ups, you just have to dig through the gayness lol!!

Few pics a couple pages back, there will be more up later as been for a 4 week out session with the boss, write up to come when home 

Hope you're well big man!


----------



## CJ

Come in veey nice Will


----------



## Sweat

Looking great William!


----------



## Sharpy76

Great stuff Will!

Looking lean as fvck!!

Keep going pal:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Looking awesome mate! 4 weeks to go, deplete yet and carb up and you'll do some damage


----------



## Galaxy

Looking ace mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers lads, getting tougher but just nailing each day as it comes. I can honestly say I've been 100% throughout so can't do more but push on!

I'm pleased as get a carb up trial on Friday hopefully


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms are toast after yesterday's session, cardio done and dusted early. Already cooked Friday for today as knew would be back late last night, not looking forward to work today knackered!

Such is life hi ho off to work I go


----------



## marknorthumbria

Look ace mate well done u must train one of the hardest on here from reading the workouts

Just

Please a some tan 

Life's better when your tanned


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome mate. Thick muscle and lean as hell. Back width is brilliant!!! Chest looks shredded in the side poses. Ave it.


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Look ace mate well done u must train one of the hardest on here from reading the workouts
> 
> Just
> 
> Please a some tan
> 
> Life's better when your tanned


Cheers pal, nice to have you in here! Prep has taught me to push myself through workouts hard, I won't be moaning about training heavy when I've got some fuel in me anymore that's for sure 

I know hahah electric beach is getting hit from Monday till a week out need a base tan, always used to keep up with them but just got out of routine. Almost see through ATM lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate. Thick muscle and lean as hell. Back width is brilliant!!! Chest looks shredded in the side poses. Ave it.


Cheers big man, pleased with chest as was a worry but like most said (you included) its not really a weakness for me when I'm leaner. Looks upto par with the rest, arms are lagging but first show and juniors I'm pleased with how I'm coming in.

Want to be full as possible on stage won't go emaciated ripped as will be too stringy don't have the size needed! Carb loading will be crucial but plans are in place so just relaxing and following orders.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers pal, nice to have you in here! Prep has taught me to push myself through workouts hard, I won't be moaning about training heavy when I've got some fuel in me anymore that's for sure
> 
> I know hahah electric beach is getting hit from Monday till a week out need a base tan, always used to keep up with them but just got out of routine. Almost see through ATM lol


I bet, are you in a massive deficit of what your used to ?

I wish i could push my legs like yours id just cripple and die knees being a huge weakpoint!

do it, when I look at myself in the mirror without a tan i feel crap no matter what condition and visa versa with a tan ha.. join with the gay crew and hit a few sunbeds first haha

ps electric beach sounds like it could either be some cool electro/dance beach... or one of them electric gay nightclubs with black leather guys raving


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> I bet, are you in a massive deficit of what your used to ?
> 
> I wish i could push my legs like yours id just cripple and die knees being a huge weakpoint!
> 
> do it, when I look at myself in the mirror without a tan i feel crap no matter what condition and visa versa with a tan ha.. join with the gay crew and hit a few sunbeds first haha
> 
> ps electric beach sounds like it could either be some cool electro/dance beach... or one of them electric gay nightclubs with black leather guys raving


I was upto about 6k clean kcals in gaining mode still on about 2500 now but that's really high protein very low fats and carbs mostly post workout, energy is shocking through the day just have to get motivated to train hard and then die in bed all night after 

Yep I tan really easily aswell so will be able to get one going in three weeks before putting show tan on, hopefully!!

Just need to find moves you can push yourself on with bad knees I guess, lots of pre exhaust partial leg presses maybe. I would definitely get some good knee sleeves aswell, I use them when going heavy during gaining periods haven't done through prep though. Is there any range of motion you can squat pain free in? Maybe just above parallel or high box squats heavy sitting right back powerlifting style should tax knees less.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> I was upto about 6k clean kcals in gaining mode still on about 2500 now but that's really high protein very low fats and carbs mostly post workout, energy is shocking through the day just have to get motivated to train hard and then die in bed all night after
> 
> Yep I tan really easily aswell so will be able to get one going in three weeks before putting show tan on, hopefully!!
> 
> Just need to find moves you can push yourself on with bad knees I guess, lots of pre exhaust partial leg presses maybe. I would definitely get some good knee sleeves aswell, I use them when going heavy during gaining periods haven't done through prep though. Is there any range of motion you can squat pain free in? Maybe just above parallel or high box squats heavy sitting right back powerlifting style should tax knees less.


front squat is COMPLETELY pain free mate, im not up on the anatomy to know why but it does so i pre exhaust with lots and lots of sets of these at the mo, everything else is managable with straps. base my leg workout around front squats, olly squats and walking lunges, i only do light weight squeeze + negatives on the machines!.

haha nice on tanning well.. i can (with 0.5mg mt2 up me tract )

diet sounds like what id be like be on on my low days i just get carbs from karabolyn pre-wo and dextrose pwo, and pwo low/mid gi meal after.

id really struggle with low fats tho!! man points for that, i always stuff my face with cashew butter lol


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> front squat is COMPLETELY pain free mate, im not up on the anatomy to know why but it does so i pre exhaust with lots and lots of sets of these at the mo, everything else is managable with straps. base my leg workout around front squats, olly squats and walking lunges, i only do light weight squeeze + negatives on the machines!.
> 
> haha nice on tanning well.. i can (with 0.5mg mt2 up me tract )
> 
> diet sounds like what id be like be on on my low days i just get carbs from karabolyn pre-wo and dextrose pwo, and pwo low/mid gi meal after.
> 
> id really struggle with low fats tho!! man points for that, i always stuff my face with cashew butter lol


Front squats are mint, good in the smith aswell like doing them rest pause style in there ATM. As long as you're pushing them to failure many ways to skin a cat so I'm sure they'll be growing, upper looks good anyway for you and you look lean too in Abu. Recent shot?

Timed carbs seem to work best for me too high gi straight after training, **** me I love peanut and cashew butter! Could spoon it all day! I had a fair few fats in till about 7 weeks out but since dropping them have dried out a hell of a lot and id puit down to that as nothing much else changed.

I'm honestly just looking forward to being back on a good clean diet and cooking some good "bodybuilding" meals not too fussed to junk.

Love mt2 for results but being on diet I can't deal with the sickness feeling I get from It as feel like I've been raped all day by the time I get home anyway lol so just haven't wanted to kick myself when I'm down so to speak by pinning it.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Front squats are mint, good in the smith aswell like doing them rest pause style in there ATM. As long as you're pushing them to failure many ways to skin a cat so I'm sure they'll be growing, upper looks good anyway for you and you look lean too in Abu. Recent shot?
> 
> Timed carbs seem to work best for me too high gi straight after training, **** me I love peanut and cashew butter! Could spoon it all day! I had a fair few fats in till about 7 weeks out but since dropping them have dried out a hell of a lot and id puit down to that as nothing much else changed.
> 
> I'm honestly just looking forward to being back on a good clean diet and cooking some good "bodybuilding" meals not too fussed to junk.
> 
> Love mt2 for results but being on diet I can't deal with the sickness feeling I get from It as feel like I've been raped all day by the time I get home anyway lol so just haven't wanted to kick myself when I'm down so to speak by pinning it.


yes mate its me a week ago, black as fark at the moment lol http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/228300-8-months-88kg-93kg-holiday-holiday-progress.html - did this cut some bf before ma hol, did it with decent calories from fats and a huge refeed- so i got down to 7-8% perhaps but i grew alot during it too.. aim wasnt to get to Ridiculous stage weight

i have found the purity or the creation of mt2 affects the sickness.. d-hacks (RIP lol) mt2 gave me no sickness, where as DRS has me keeled over in a ball lol, either way before bed its gone by the morn..

I came back from my hol with something called C-diff just got the right anti b's so hopefully will be able to get shot.. have no gut flora at the mo so everythings ****ing difficult at the mo!! lol


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> yes mate its me a week ago, black as fark at the moment lol http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/228300-8-months-88kg-93kg-holiday-holiday-progress.html - did this cut some bf before ma hol, did it with decent calories from fats and a huge refeed- so i got down to 7-8% perhaps but i grew alot during it too.. aim wasnt to get to Ridiculous stage weight
> 
> i have found the purity or the creation of mt2 affects the sickness.. d-hacks (RIP lol) mt2 gave me no sickness, where as DRS has me keeled over in a ball lol, either way before bed its gone by the morn..
> 
> I came back from my hol with something called C-diff just got the right anti b's so hopefully will be able to get shot.. have no gut flora at the mo so everythings ****ing difficult at the mo!! lol


**** me mate look awesome in the recent holiday one, unit! Full as a house and lean fair play! **** you aswell ya good looking bastard hahah.

Yea odd you say that first time i used mt2 was fine for full course tried again different brand peptide and it was horrible! Put me right off may just have to man up as the colour you get it worth it tbh, got some sat at home so tonight may be the night 

Sucks on the c-diff I've heard of it but don't know exact ins and outs of what ot does to you. Hope you recover quickly anyway and can push on, any plans to get to stage at some point? Dedication must be spot on but obviously not everyone gives a **** about competing. How old are you?


----------



## Queenie

Great pic guys.

Morning will! Hope youre good x


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> It's humorous that people think u need low cals or a cal deficit ! Will your on 2890 cals ish at last drop
> 
> And he won't drop under 2200 at all
> 
> Amazing for just 10months graft what a soldier
> 
> Me and will just chilling
> 
> View attachment 124207


Boss has it, weirdo always knows my exact macros and kcals for any period off top of his head when I ask 

Yesterday was mint mate honestly thanks a lot, can't wait for next week me u Liam can have a couple of hard sessions! Want to see that lean **** in action !

And hate you standing by me completely drown me out and overshadow again, big Scott is on the rise again


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> It's humorous that people think u need low cals or a cal deficit ! Will your on 2890 cals ish at last drop
> 
> And he won't drop under 2200 at all
> 
> Amazing for just 10months graft what a soldier
> 
> Me and will just chilling
> 
> View attachment 124207


What headphones do you use?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> **** me mate look awesome in the recent holiday one, unit! Full as a house and lean fair play! **** you aswell ya good looking bastard hahah.
> 
> Yea odd you say that first time i used mt2 was fine for full course tried again different brand peptide and it was horrible! Put me right off may just have to man up as the colour you get it worth it tbh, got some sat at home so tonight may be the night
> 
> Sucks on the c-diff I've heard of it but don't know exact ins and outs of what ot does to you. Hope you recover quickly anyway and can push on, any plans to get to stage at some point? Dedication must be spot on but obviously not everyone gives a **** about competing. How old are you?


Haha I've managed to get in a decent shape just 'hitting thegym' and I'll continue to till next year and may try a competition just once for a trophy. Job is demanding and lots of outside reading as its hard as **** so competing I'd need some more free time i recon?

C diff has killed all my gut flora so just need to fix myself, lots of white potato vit c an pro biotic yogurts a few weeks and I'm hoping to kick it.

What weight are you gonna come in it and what's the class called?


----------



## C.Hill

dutch_scott said:


> Killed Alan's arms we trained so heavy approx 45sets th lot
> 
> Wills a legit I say legit 8% those who say they r yet about 14 wills got splits vascular legs sunk face sinews others well, dreaming... 29days out easy street
> 
> View attachment 124156
> 
> 
> View attachment 124157
> 
> 
> View attachment 124158
> 
> 
> View attachment 124159


Look beast in first pic will! Inner chest striations look sick!

Doing really well mate, you'll pìss this.


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Look beast in first pic will! Inner chest striations look sick!
> 
> Doing really well mate, you'll pìss this.


Agreed!

That first pic is fvcking awesome!

Shoulders/arms/chest look immense!!

Defo a new avi right there @Bad Alan :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha I've managed to get in a decent shape just 'hitting thegym' and I'll continue to till next year and may try a competition just once for a trophy. Job is demanding and lots of outside reading as its hard as **** so competing I'd need some more free time i recon?
> 
> C diff has killed all my gut flora so just need to fix myself, lots of white potato vit c an pro biotic yogurts a few weeks and I'm hoping to kick it.
> 
> What weight are you gonna come in it and what's the class called?


Naaa mate you can do it if you put you're all into it, I've realised you can't just sort of want to compete as i think this is why not everyone makes it to stage IN condition as it is very tough. You have to really want to nail it.

I work 60 hours+ every week now and it's all on feet constantly with high stress but fit it in, just have to be prepared everyday.

I'm doing juniors mate and probably carbed up shredded about 83-85kg depending how carb up goes. Have a better idea after seeing how trial carb run goes this Friday!

Get well soon anyway


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Technics mate or technika forget name about £30 from tesco so good for two pairs beats paid obv dollar and these r better and sturdier ! Bbd are ****


Only reason I ask is missus got me beats for Christmas and they were sh1t quality sound wise, so recently I bought some sennheiser hd419 off eBay for only £36.50 delivered (the beats were £140) and they are amazing. Made even better with this little amp I got called the Fiio e02i which was £23 and had completely transformed the headphones. I would reccommend one of the amps, for the money it makes them much louder more crisp and the bad much better if you have the bass option switched on. It works with the iPhone aswel and can play/pause, volume control and answer hand free calls through the headphones. Best money I've spent.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Look beast in first pic will! Inner chest striations look sick!
> 
> Doing really well mate, you'll pìss this.


Cheers Chris support is much appreciated mate as wont lie its tough now especially with my work hours/job


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> That first pic is fvcking awesome!
> 
> Shoulders/arms/chest look immense!!
> 
> Defo a new avi right there @Bad Alan :thumbup1:


Thanks big fella good having you around, feedback has been good and support is cool!

I won't be big this time out and know this, going to come in as full as possible and I have a well balanced (if abit small) physique 

Not coming in stringy!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Only reason I ask is missus got me beats for Christmas and they were sh1t quality sound wise, so recently I bought some sennheiser hd419 off eBay for only £36.50 delivered (the beats were £140) and they are amazing. Made even better with this little amp I got called the Fiio e02i which was £23 and had completely transformed the headphones. I would reccommend one of the amps, for the money it makes them much louder more crisp and the bad much better if you have the bass option switched on. It works with the iPhone aswel and can play/pause, volume control and answer hand free calls through the headphones. Best money I've spent.


I agree on beats they are fully commercial now and just mass produced common pieces of crap!

I like the skullcandy headphones or sennheiser like yourself too!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Great pic guys.
> 
> Morning will! Hope youre good x


Missed this Claire!

I'm good thanks the boss is happy where we are at, no diet changes this week and carb up Friday woohoo 

You well? Back in the gym now?


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Missed this Claire!
> 
> I'm good thanks the boss is happy where we are at, no diet changes this week and carb up Friday woohoo
> 
> You well? Back in the gym now?


Well... gonna head back this week to test the water a bit  can't wait.

Ooooh carb up!! Enjoy x


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Well... gonna head back this week to test the water a bit  can't wait.
> 
> Ooooh carb up!! Enjoy x


Take it easy though!

I'm sure I will 

Hard earned now one cheat in 13 weeks has been tough haha but more than worth it, got to earn them!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I agree on beats they are fully commercial now and just mass produced common pieces of crap!
> 
> I like the skullcandy headphones or sennheiser like yourself too!


Yeah they were just bass and nothing else, uncomfortable as they were on ear instead of overear. Wouldn't be without the sennheisers now. Awesome in the gym.


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Chris support is much appreciated mate as wont lie its tough now especially with my work hours/job


Yeah I bet mate, 60hours+?? Fcuk man? Good that your so motivated mate your gonna look awesome.


----------



## liam0810

Will's doing really well and has more willpower than me. I work 50 hours a week but he's working more and is around food all day. I know I'd give in!

For 23years old he's got a lot of potential. He'll do this show and I truly believe he's got a chance to place then it's onwards and upwards.

This is not an ar$e licking post because we are both trained by Scott or because we are mates but its true.

Not many can go from being a fatty to stepping on stage in such a short space of time so full marks and big respect to him.

Same goes to @Sweat who less than 18 months ago was grossly overweight with a lot of personal issues and now he's in the shape of his life, great job, new baby and competing in Leeds. Massive respect to him to.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Will's doing really well and has more willpower than me. I work 50 hours a week but he's working more and is around food all day. I know I'd give in!
> 
> For 23years old he's got a lot of potential. He'll do this show and I truly believe he's got a chance to place then it's onwards and upwards.
> 
> *This is not an ar$e licking post because we are both trained by Scott or because we are mates but its true.*
> 
> Not many can go from being a fatty to stepping on stage in such a short space of time so full marks and big respect to him.
> 
> Same goes to @Sweat who less than 18 months ago was grossly overweight with a lot of personal issues and now he's in the shape of his life, great job, new baby and competing in Leeds. Massive respect to him to.


That goes without saying mate no one will think that. His transformation is exceptional.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I bet mate, 60hours+?? Fcuk man? Good that your so motivated mate your gonna look awesome.


Work has been insane recently with taking on a new shop (family businesses) so 60-65 hour weeks has been the norm for last couple months. Don't like to moan because we're doing really well tbf so it's worth it, but it gets tough on feet for 10 hour shifts without a break 

People have it tougher I'm sure mate as diet has only been really tough this last four weeks! I expected this to be hard though and credit where it's due without kissing he boss mans **** too much he is invaluable when it comes to motivating me and keeping me going. Worth every penny!


----------



## Sambuca

I duno how u do it will. Was talking about it to my Missus last night it must be hell lol

+10 determination points you deserve to do well


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Will's doing really well and has more willpower than me. I work 50 hours a week but he's working more and is around food all day. I know I'd give in!
> 
> For 23years old he's got a lot of potential. He'll do this show and I truly believe he's got a chance to place then it's onwards and upwards.
> 
> This is not an ar$e licking post because we are both trained by Scott or because we are mates but its true.
> 
> Not many can go from being a fatty to stepping on stage in such a short space of time so full marks and big respect to him.
> 
> Same goes to @Sweat who less than 18 months ago was grossly overweight with a lot of personal issues and now he's in the shape of his life, great job, new baby and competing in Leeds. Massive respect to him to.


Luckily I'm in a storming mood at work on the war path as I think if I read that later is cry I'm that tired and hungry 

Appreciate it mate to think I'd had an easy life all these years doing three or four days a week then booom in at the deep end when prep kicks off lol!

These things are sent to try us haha not long left for both of us mate and I'm real pleased your in classics as upper body shape and taper will work hugely in your favour. Legs are neither here or there in that class as not manny have chunky quads in classics and yours are not small anymore.

Popular class too so looking forward to seeing you do battle with a few others


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Luckily I'm in a storming mood at work on the war path as I think if I read that later is cry I'm that tired and hungry
> 
> Appreciate it mate to think I'd had an easy life all these years doing three or four days a week then booom in at the deep end when prep kicks off lol!
> 
> These things are sent to try us haha not long left for both of us mate and I'm real pleased your in classics as upper body shape and taper will work hugely in your favour. Legs are neither here or there in that class as *not manny have chunky quads in classics* and yours are not small anymore.
> 
> Popular class too so looking forward to seeing you do battle with a few others


Next year there will be  lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> I duno how u do it will. Was talking about it to my Missus last night it must be hell lol
> 
> +10 determination points you deserve to do well


Anyone who goes through the process and gets up there in shape deserves to do well, appreciate the supprt as always Sam nice to be talked about  as long as it was all good haha!


----------



## Sambuca

Spoken like a true gentleman! You'll smash it


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Next year there will be  lol!


There better be ive booked leeds show in my diary to attend!

Tbh mate you'll stand out with those quads you have a good x frame to really do well in that class.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> There better be ive booked leeds show in my diary to attend!
> 
> Tbh mate you'll stand out with those quads you have a good x frame to really do well in that class.


Plus i might be aiming for that show next year as well!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> There better be ive booked leeds show in my diary to attend!
> 
> Tbh mate you'll stand out with those quads you have a good x frame to really do well in that class.


That's the plan mate  . Cannot wait!!!!! Would be a bag of nerves on the day but sure ill enjoy it.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Plus i might be aiming for that show next year as well!


Count me out then.


----------



## Sweat

liam0810 said:


> Will's doing really well and has more willpower than me. I work 50 hours a week but he's working more and is around food all day. I know I'd give in!
> 
> For 23years old he's got a lot of potential. He'll do this show and I truly believe he's got a chance to place then it's onwards and upwards.
> 
> This is not an ar$e licking post because we are both trained by Scott or because we are mates but its true.
> 
> Not many can go from being a fatty to stepping on stage in such a short space of time so full marks and big respect to him.
> 
> Same goes to @Sweat who less than 18 months ago was grossly overweight with a lot of personal issues and now he's in the shape of his life, great job, new baby and competing in Leeds. Massive respect to him to.


Thought you said you was in a massive mard at the moment due to low calories and then you go and dish out compliments like that?! Thanks Liam, means a lot mate!

Will is doing absolutely awesome and you're both cvnts for sending me striated abs shots, jealous!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> That's the plan mate  . Cannot wait!!!!! Would be a bag of nerves on the day but sure ill enjoy it.


Just get hammered and do a few "pre workouts" that's what I'll be doing I'd have thought


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah there's still plenty of heavy training days and workout write ups, you just have to dig through the gayness lol!!
> 
> Few pics a couple pages back, there will be more up later as been for a 4 week out session with the boss, write up to come when home
> 
> Hope you're well big man!


All good mate,though not so big now,,,,lost [email protected]:lol:

Was not sure what odd things are appearing all over me though,then Mrs Lbs said "They must be veins!":laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> All good mate,though not so big now,,,,lost [email protected]:lol:
> 
> Was not sure what odd things are appearing all over me though,then Mrs Lbs said "They must be veins!":laugh:


You've done the weight loss such the right way mate, been steady and consistent no crash dieting. Testament to your experience and knowledge!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> You've done the weight loss such the right way mate, been steady and consistent no crash dieting. Testament to your experience and knowledge!


Mate,that is a realy nice thing to say thanks for that,i have a new date to look great by,03/09/13 I will be 50,due to ills i have been set back from @Milky 's deadline but it is gonna be a gooden in my book,i should be approx. 80lbs lighter than when i started!!!

A picture will be taken with my son and daughter for them to show my great grand kids in years to come,my motto,that came from my Dad will be on there....".There is always a way!"


----------



## RACK

Just seen the pics mate, loving the ab shot!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Just seen the pics mate, loving the ab shot!!!


You going to his show mate?


----------



## RACK

I don't think so mate, will PM you in a sec


----------



## Bad Alan

National bench Mondays 

Flat bar; upto 155kg x 4

Flat flyes; upto 42's x 5

Inc smith to chin; 107kg x 6,5

Machine press; rest pause sets of 10

Weighted dips +20,10,bw x 6,5,7

Straight arm flyes sets of 20

Heavy abs

40mins am fasted cardio, 20mins post workout on arc trainer

Brilliant day energy and mood was great at work and session was really strong for me this week. PBS were owned on pretty much everything compared to last week so I'm happy!

Need to catch a quick nap to keep up with rubbish sleep still, then hope for a few hours tonight ready for big leg day tomorrow. Not many sessions left now and determined to keep hitting them as hard as I have been!

Both my brothers really keeping me going through workouts too making sure no slacking, so grateful to have such good support around me no matter where I train. Have loads of good people spurring me


----------



## Bad Alan

I feel like hell today 

Yesterday was a fluke haha legs later on, weird seem to be holding a **** ton of water last couple days. Socks are really digging into my ankles and leaving deep ridges?

Looking forward to finishing work and blasting myself though!

Oh and @ CJ you're a diamond pal recieved clothing today it's mint!!


----------



## C.Hill

Did you get much sleep last night mate?

Also what do you do for heavy abs?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I feel like hell today
> 
> Yesterday was a fluke haha legs later on, weird seem to be holding a **** ton of water last couple days. Socks are really digging into my ankles and leaving deep ridges?
> 
> Looking forward to finishing work and blasting myself though!
> 
> Oh and @ CJ you're a diamond pal recieved clothing today it's mint!!


Pics of clothing mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Pics of clothing mate.


Will do mate but I'm ****ed from training and all day work ATM haha !


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained legs tonight;

Pre exhaust 7 sets leg press; pushed this really hard big PB weight

Parallel box squats

Duck legs press

Smith front squats

Ham curls heavy

Single leg curls 7's

Hit calves hard after

40mins am fasted cardio, 20mins post workout arc trainer

**** me absolutely killed myself tonight I'm off to lay down for the foreseeable future! Great session and was pushed to complete exhaustion, pleased after being really tired from work have it my all tonight.

Legs are really watery and ankles/lower leg swollen as mentioned earlier. Been working loads on my feet for really long hours which I think is the cause but legs feel like they're filled with lead weights.

Eat and relax on the cards.....


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Trained legs tonight;
> 
> Pre exhaust 7 sets leg press; pushed this really hard big PB weight


Heavy session!

What's this big pb weight mate? And reps?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Heavy session!
> 
> What's this big pb weight mate? And reps?


Only a new weight for the 7's pre exhaust leg press used 7pl p/side on the 45degree leg press for 15,15,15,14,12,12,10 with short rests whilst training partner goes!

It's tough when you fatigue so fast being depleted and tbh feels like a full leg workout in itself!!

Then you realise that's just the start


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Heavy session!
> 
> What's this big pb weight mate? And reps?


New avi btw?

Looking in really good nick mate, always impresses me the shape you keep yourself in!

You lean **** !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> This is why I respect will and Liam both so strenuous jobs and all have realistic lives and smash it! No moaning and listen to me 100% . Tbh so proud of them both and glad iv been honoured to help the tiny bit I have!
> 
> I said to a colleague I work 15 hour days 7 days a week but wills on his feet and Liam runs around like a blue tailed fly so this considering I absolutely am humbled by how hard these two grind! They r credits to themselves their families and tbh if both pulled out now they've done such a journey
> 
> When I see the ass kissing given to some who IMO achieve zilch on their scale I think people shud now to Alan and Liam as I do! Iv stepped my life up watching these two! And always helping me offering guidance and being true mates!
> 
> They r two men most should wish to emulate and I'm sure the shows will show this


I've watched, learned and followed advice, take more credit you're on hand 24/7 during ups and downs and are there in person assuring us both all the time.

It is hard work but everything worth achieving is and I'm looking forward to representing on show day!

HOPEFULLY 

Long way to go for me time to stand up and man up!


----------



## Bad Alan

Big day at work and rest day (double cardio  )

Then..........2 days off wooohhoooo ephedrine will see me through today !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

dutch_scott said:


> This is why I respect will and Liam both so strenuous jobs and all have realistic lives and smash it! No moaning and listen to me 100% . Tbh so proud of them both and glad iv been honoured to help the tiny bit I have!
> 
> I said to a colleague I work 15 hour days 7 days a week but wills on his feet and Liam runs around like a blue tailed fly so this considering I absolutely am humbled by how hard these two grind! They r credits to themselves their families and tbh if both pulled out now they've done such a journey
> 
> When I see the ass kissing given to some who IMO achieve zilch on their scale I think people shud now to Alan and Liam as I do! Iv stepped my life up watching these two! And always helping me offering guidance and being true mates!
> 
> They r two men most should wish to emulate and I'm sure the shows will show this


i had a semi reading that but also wanted to puke


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> New avi btw?
> 
> Looking in really good nick mate, always impresses me the shape you keep yourself in!
> 
> You lean **** !!!


Yeah thanks mate.

It's a curse in a way as it seems like im gaining much slower lol can't be àrsed with adding loads of fat lol hassle to get rid of it, prefer saying lean year round. Slow quality gains.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Yeah thanks mate.
> 
> It's a curse in a way as it seems like im gaining much slower lol can't be àrsed with adding loads of fat lol hassle to get rid of it, prefer saying lean year round. Slow quality gains.


I agree but not quite as lean as you are in avi hahah I enjoy food too much! Although your diet seems nice and varied still


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Yeah thanks mate.
> 
> It's a curse in a way as it seems like im gaining much slower lol can't be àrsed with adding loads of fat lol hassle to get rid of it, prefer saying lean year round. Slow quality gains.


Guess it also comes down to how lean your body likes to stay aswell whilst gaining as I know that would be hard for me to maintain whilst growing and getting strong at an optimal rate. You seem to know yourself well though, hope your health issues sort themselves soon mate !


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> I agree but not quite as lean as you are in avi hahah I enjoy food too much! Although your diet seems nice and varied still


Oh don't think for a second I deprive myself lmao I have about 3-5 takeaways a week! Mcds and a Chinese yesterday for example lmao

Pure fcuking ecto lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Oh don't think for a second I deprive myself lmao I have about 3-5 takeaways a week! Mcds and a Chinese yesterday for example lmao
> 
> Pure fcuking ecto lol


Hahah don't come in here with that blasphemy talking takeaways to a fat boy!!!

I've seen mate I really like your diet set up, will be using those shakes for sure! Got everything you need in them


----------



## MRSTRONG

I had pizza hut yesterday how come im not a skinny cnut like @C.Hill


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah don't come in here with that blasphemy talking takeaways to a fat boy!!!
> 
> I've seen mate I really like your diet set up, will be using those shakes for sure! Got everything you need in them


Mmmmm sweet and sour chicken balls! Egg fried rice and sticky BBQ ribs! For forget chow mein and a big bottle of coke!lmao sorry pal!

Yeah they are cushty!



ewen said:


> I had pizza hut yesterday how come im not a skinny cnut like @C.Hill


It's because you have Pizza Hut every fcuking day you fat cnut!


----------



## marknorthumbria

C.Hill said:


> Mmmmm sweet and sour chicken balls! Egg fried rice and sticky BBQ ribs! For forget chow mein and a big bottle of coke!lmao sorry pal!
> 
> Yeah they are cushty!
> 
> It's because you have Pizza Hut every fcuking day you fat cnut!


Make that sweet and sour hong kong style !


----------



## Bad Alan

@C.Hill @marknorthumbria

.

You're both ****ing barred 

If you're going to talk food at least post pictures of it please so I can enjoy it too!!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> @C.Hill @marknorthumbria
> 
> .
> 
> You're both ****ing barred
> 
> If you're going to talk food at least post pictures of it please so I can enjoy it too!!!!


Mate could be worse, atleast you can have it post show. C-Diff has made me gluten, wheat, dairy, lactose free for the foreseeable future so no takeaways for me either haha


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate could be worse, atleast you can have it post show. C-Diff has made me gluten, wheat, dairy, lactose free for the foreseeable future so no takeaways for me either haha


Chin up big lad, how's it going anyway? You still managing to train and eat reasonably well?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Chin up big lad, how's it going anyway? You still managing to train and eat reasonably well?


How kind m8 but its always up haha, can't complain leAst I'm not protein intolerant now that would suck haha.

Yeh training at 80% power for a bit just to not **** myself, and all ive eaten for days is 8ltr water vit c, kelp, brewers yeast, yakult + chicken/steak and white potato so I'm really full and always pumped, I usually do low carb low gi diet so it's cool having energy haha


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> How kind m8 but its always up haha, can't complain leAst I'm not protein intolerant now that would suck haha.
> 
> Yeh training at 80% power for a bit just to not **** myself, and all ive eaten for days is 8ltr water vit c, kelp, brewers yeast, yakult + chicken/steak and white potato so I'm really full and always pumped, I usually do low carb low gi diet so it's cool having energy haha


Well at least you're doing all you can mate and not letting it keep you down!

I want carbs and energy again hahah forgotten what it feels like 

Not long left on the plus side !!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

No training just double cardio and work, just about to go home and chill for the night, feet are killing 

Got two days off now buzzing for some r&r !!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Up for cardio and in routine early as per usual, legs sluggish still!

Oh well if this **** was easy everyone would be doing it 

Day off for the most part so feet up and relaxing gearing up for a big shoulder session later on!

24 days out agghhhhh


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulder destruction 

Top head BB press; upto 105kg x 6,4

Deadstop DB press; upto 35kg x 8,5

Strict side laterals; 16kg x 15,13

Cheat laterals; 25kg x 6 drop set 10kg x 10

Rear delt superset;

Cable rear/face pulls 20,15,12 reps

Heavy abs on crunch machine

40mins AM fasted cardio, 20mins post workout arc trainer

Pretty good day although haven't spent anytime at home chilling really, will be doing tmro!

Strength really good for me in the gym and weights up on last week, really pushing hard during sessions to keep strength and muscle!

Cooked all my chicken on the BBQ last night with just seasoning, AMAZING really enjoying my meals shockingly!

Time to relax and rest ready for a dirtyyyyyy back session tmro!

My brothers are being absolute gems ATM and really helping me through sessions and prep keeping me spurred on.

This along with @dutch_scott on hand 24/7 even though hes very busy and @liam0810 setting a massive example of hard work and grind is pushing me through as wont lie with work its getting tough day to day !

Sorry for long update just thinking out loud, appreciate the support everyone is showing me on here too massively!

Realising how humbling contest dieting is, you're never as big as you think hahaha hopefully ill be able to bring some condition and overall balance or I'm ****ed


----------



## Queenie

Long updates are good. I like the insight 

Youre doing fab!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Long updates are good. I like the insight
> 
> Youre doing fab!


Cheers Claire and I will have someone find you at Bedford and drag you over to speak to us haha


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Claire and I will have someone find you at Bedford and drag you over to speak to us haha


Make sure its a 'he' and he's muscular please


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Make sure its a 'he' and he's muscular please


Haha don't know anyone that fits that full description


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Lol at this thread
> 
> Good pressing all coasting now!
> 
> Trust me I was doing car pulls with the Olympic guys and threw up several times so u got it easy lol, breasting next week when I'm back!
> 
> Keep strong keep in communication and remember I'm 114kg now so gna harpoon u next week , joy


I only have Friday afternoon off (finish work at 1pm) and Saturday off to watch Liam's show mate next week.

So I can get over Friday afternoon but I suspect you'll be busy and traveling to Cumbria??


----------



## Bad Alan

Up and cardio done, meal one down back to bed to chill now 

Bodyweight at 88kg feeling like a right fatty and usual "you're never going to be ready" thoughts, just got to trust the boss he's never steered me wrong before so no reason not to.

Face creeping in a tad.


----------



## simonthepieman

Christ can't believe it's taken me this long to get involved in this thread. Some serious lifting in here!!!!! Oooosh


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Christ can't believe it's taken me this long to get involved in this thread. Some serious lifting in here!!!!! Oooosh


Thanks a lot mate, great to have you in here!

It'll get a lot more interesting during "offseason" haha just moaning and odd pic whoring ATM 

Need to keep it interesting so may start adding odd vids now iPhone is all sorted!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Up and cardio done, meal one down back to bed to chill now
> 
> Bodyweight at 88kg feeling like a right fatty and usual "you're never going to be ready" thoughts, just got to trust the boss he's never steered me wrong before so no reason not to.
> 
> Face creeping in a tad.
> 
> View attachment 124838


It looks to me that you will be ready ahead of time ,which is never a bad thing ,leaving time for adjustments ,great stuff..


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> It looks to me that you will be ready ahead of time ,which is never a bad thing ,leaving time for adjustments ,great stuff..


I'm just trying to ignore condition as feel behind but honestly wtf do I know lol, three weeks is still quite a long time tbf.

I think it's a bit of mind games with being flat and having a soft look ATM so feel fat and smooth.

Thanks for the support as always significantlysmallerlbs


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> I'm just trying to ignore condition as feel behind but honestly wtf do I know lol, three weeks is still quite a long time tbf.
> 
> I think it's a bit of mind games with being flat and having a soft look ATM so feel fat and smooth.
> 
> Thanks for the support as always significantlysmallerlbs


Exactly that mate,your muscles have no chance of looking full at this stage,,,,nothing to puff them up,water levels could also be higher under skin.the body does crazy things when being pushed,

i see a skinny man one day and a fat one the next,

follow orders imo as you say Dutch has you nailed,support is earnt mate,good on you x


----------



## Queenie

Stop being a negative goon. I know its flipping tough and the mind is a [email protected] at times but im a believer in positivity so swap it out, look at the changes youve made, remember this is a journey vs yourself - you're bringing YOUR best condition to the stage so there's none of this 'not gonna be ready' malarky. You WILL be ready. No question.


----------



## simonthepieman

I'm going to do a short tbol (first cycle) log soon. There will be pics, vids a and food porn.

Would be great to have on board. Was ****ed I got injured last month because I was hoping to be lean and lighter before starting and hit some serious PRs.

So long as I'm better than I start its progress. Will try my hardest to stay moderate on my big lifts as I am worried about getting injured again. A month without traing is like a year in the desert without water


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Exactly that mate,your muscles have no chance of looking full at this stage,,,,nothing to puff them up,water levels could also be higher under skin.the body does crazy things when being pushed,
> 
> i see a skinny man one day and a fat one the next,
> 
> follow orders imo as you say Dutch has you nailed,support is earnt mate,good on you x


Water issue no doubt as feeling run down, my body will adapt soon enough hopefully and I can push on.

All I can do is keep doing everything I'm told as I have been, can honestly say I've not had any issues or wobbles during prep and this WILL continue to be the case


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Stop being a negative goon. I know its flipping tough and the mind is a [email protected] at times but im a believer in positivity so swap it out, look at the changes youve made, remember this is a journey vs yourself - you're bringing YOUR best condition to the stage so there's none of this 'not gonna be ready' malarky. You WILL be ready. No question.


Haha cheers Claire, not totally negative as I'm enjoying my food still and the process just having a few doubts as all seem to do about condition.

Always been a fat lad so always see myself that way haha, I trust my guru 1000% to bring me in at my best 

Thanks for the positivity and encouragement x


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I'm going to do a short tbol (first cycle) log soon. There will be pics, vids a and food porn.
> 
> Would be great to have on board. Was ****ed I got injured last month because I was hoping to be lean and lighter before starting and hit some serious PRs.
> 
> So long as I'm better than I start its progress. Will try my hardest to stay moderate on my big lifts as I am worried about getting injured again. A month without traing is like a year in the desert without water


Ohhhh yes!

This will be good cant wait to see what you can do with some ped's flowing 

Tag me in the log mate I'd love to follow it and chip in where I can! Get the food porn flowing I can't ever get enough of it hhaha.

Agree injury free is the best way it's a pain training around niggles!


----------



## RACK

You'll be more than ready, we had this chat the other day


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Up and cardio done, meal one down back to bed to chill now
> 
> Bodyweight at 88kg feeling like a right fatty and usual "you're never going to be ready" thoughts, just got to trust the boss he's never steered me wrong before so no reason not to.
> 
> Face creeping in a tad.
> 
> View attachment 124838


will How long have you been jacking up heroin :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> will How long have you been jacking up heroin :lol:


Pahahah thanks jay! You know you're starting to do well when you get comments like this


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Pahahah thanks jay! You know you're starting to do well when you get comments like this


spot on mate!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> spot on mate!!!


I've got a couple comparison pics from highest weight offseason 16 weeks out, face has changed loads!

Will be putting them up when done!

Can't wait to be back getting big and strong love my bulk face


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Crack whore 

Chill, all is well. Big tabs knows what he's doing :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Ohhhh yes!
> 
> This will be good cant wait to see what you can do with some ped's flowing
> 
> Tag me in the log mate I'd love to follow it and chip in where I can! Get the food porn flowing I can't ever get enough of it hhaha.
> 
> Agree injury free is the best way it's a pain training around niggles!


I was hoping to do a 7 week lean bulk/recomp, but might keep cutting the first 2 weeks with the 2nd slowly bring up the calories. I don't want to have to cut after


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Morning Crack whore
> 
> Chill, all is well. Big tabs knows what he's doing :beer:


Thanks rob, hope you're good!

Training with flinty tmro?


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Thanks rob, hope you're good!
> 
> Training with flinty tmro?


Always good thanks mate 

Yes mate, well I think I am lol

Best text him :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I was hoping to do a 7 week lean bulk/recomp, but might keep cutting the first 2 weeks with the 2nd slowly bring up the calories. I don't want to have to cut after


I agree with this or maybe start a slight cut just before you're cycle for couple of weeks, I bet you're plenty lean already but I like the idea of "priming" the body ready for an influx of kcals and with the shock of its first intro to ped's growth should be insane!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Always good thanks mate
> 
> Yes mate, well I think I am lol
> 
> Best text him :lol:


Have a gd'un get some pics up of the big bastard and tell him to sort his **** out and get active again 

Pass on my best anyway !


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Have a gd'un get some pics up of the big bastard and tell him to sort his **** out and get active again
> 
> Pass on my best anyway !


Haha, we will.

He's tiny mate, about 8st wet through :innocent:


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> I agree with this or maybe start a slight cut just before you're cycle for couple of weeks, I bet you're plenty lean already but I like the idea of "priming" the body ready for an influx of kcals and with the shock of its first intro to ped's growth should be insane!


I'm cutting again now I can do some light weights. Will step it up for next week and try and drop another KG or two before I go nuclear Monday week.

I will keep seeing the physio for the first few weeks too. I've for mate rates for £20 apop and she is ace


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I'm cutting again now I can do some light weights. Will step it up for next week and try and drop another KG or two before I go nuclear Monday week.
> 
> I will keep seeing the physio for the first few weeks too. I've for mate rates for £20 apop and she is ace


At that rate it's a no brainier! Good physio's worth their weight in gold.

Be an interesting next couple months


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> I've got a couple comparison pics from highest weight offseason 16 weeks out, face has changed loads!
> 
> Will be putting them up when done!
> 
> Can't wait to be back getting big and strong love my bulk face


Look how skinny my face is her


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Look how skinny my face is her
> 
> View attachment 124841


Hahah it's amazing how much the face gets drawn in, great pic too with you're son? Nice to have those to look back on!


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah it's amazing how much the face gets drawn in, great pic too with you're son? Nice to have those to look back on!


Yeah thats my boy... he's just getting into bb now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah thats my boy... he's just getting into bb now.


That's cool you can show him the ropes!

Nice to have that to do together too I bet.


----------



## Bad Alan

Putting this here for myself for later, feel free to enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah thats my boy... he's just getting into bb now.


Dropping a few orals in his cereals I hope


----------



## liam0810

Mate you've changed a lot since i seen you and now the changes come even quicker, you'll be ready don't even worry about it. I still worry every hour that i won't but its in Scott's hands now and as long as you and me follow what he says to a tee we will be right. Get ready for the tiredness though as its a killer!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate you've changed a lot since i seen you and now the changes come even quicker, you'll be ready don't even worry about it. I still worry every hour that i won't but its in Scott's hands now and as long as you and me follow what he says to a tee we will be right. Get ready for the tiredness though as its a killer!


Yep yep just self doubt nothing more, I have faith and time!

Tiredness and lethargy have been only issues enjoying diet and training ATM so just time to dig in! Scott's being great though tbf


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Ha **** up u were ready two weeks ago for ur show in three more ull be over dieted ! Ha weirdo


Hahaha not quite ready.......but I get what you're saying


----------



## Bad Alan

Heavy back day;

Bb rows; upto 167.5kg x 6

Tbar rows; upto 6pl x 8,7

Shrugs; upto 220kg x 8,6

Wide pull ups; 3 x failure +10kg incl partials

DB rows; both arms same time bent right over 50kg's x 10,8,7 (all gym has)

Yates deads; 160kg x 7

Forearms; fat gripz curls 5 sets 10-5 reps

Cardio 40mins am fasted and 20mins post workout arc trainer

So happy with how I'm hitting these workouts this week, energy levels shocking during day but smashing last weeks weights and reps on EVERYTHING this week somehow 

Food flying down and enjoying my meals cooking properly, starving constantly to be expected.

Big shift at work tomorrow 14 hours with no break! Going to be a busy one as local village gala is on and it's always packed. Dreading it but just got to get through it.

Just arms to train Sunday, just over 3 weeks out now, will feel better when I can say 2 and abit finish line will seem in sight then!


----------



## Suprakill4

What's your job mate? Pretty sure 14 hour shift without break is illegal lol.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> What's your job mate? Pretty sure 14 hour shift without break is illegal lol.


Not when you work for your family!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> What's your job mate? Pretty sure 14 hour shift without break is illegal lol.


As Liam said its more needs must, I just truck through it as its always packed so keep busy!

Knackering being on feet all day though red bulls of the sugar free variety will be getting some hammer tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

Full weekends food cooked, boxed and in fridge so no stress over nailing meals as will be two very long days at work now!

Up for cardio early so off for some much needed feet up time


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> As Liam said its more needs must, I just truck through it as its always packed so keep busy!
> 
> Knackering being on feet all day though red bulls of the sugar free variety will be getting some hammer tomorrow


What's the actual job though? Sure you have said it was involving catering but might just be imagining that? Must be nice to work with family and not a big corporate full of cvnts that will screw you at every oppertunity!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> What's the actual job though? Sure you have said it was involving catering but might just be imagining that? Must be nice to work with family and not a big corporate full of cvnts that will screw you at every oppertunity!


Got restaurant/bistro and fish and chips takeaways. Do a lot of outside catering and banquets too.

Between a fish and chip shop (packed for local gala) and the bistro in the afternoon!

Luckily I'm a rock with cravings never near cheating just the energy and lethargy is killer


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Full weekends food cooked, boxed and in fridge so no stress over nailing meals as will be two very long days at work now!
> 
> Up for cardio early so off for some much needed feet up time


Shot a pic of entire weekend of meals mate ! I do all my meat every 2 or 3 days then use Tilda wholemeal microwave packs at work. You woudlnt be allowed them at this point though lol! Hows it going apart from that?


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Shot a pic of entire weekend of meals mate ! I do all my meat every 2 or 3 days then use Tilda wholemeal microwave packs at work. You woudlnt be allowed them at this point though lol! Hows it going apart from that?


Hi mate!

Pretty good thanks usual self doubt and loathing but just getting on with it and following the plan haha.

Ill put tomorrow's meals up later but already took today's to work and finished a few now!

That's similar to what I do usually with meals too so easy having it cooked off ready to eat.

How's you getting on?


----------



## Queenie

Resident motivational gimp here. No self doubt and loathing on my watch thank u very much!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Resident motivational gimp here. No self doubt and loathing on my watch thank u very much!


Yessssss Miss(tress) Claire 

Oh and haha my posing trunks came, can't fit "myself" into them lol. I'm going to keep with them though as in sure on the day little will shall be a shrivelling up anyway lol!


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yessssss Miss(tress) Claire
> 
> Oh and haha my posing trunks came, can't fit "myself" into them lol. I'm going to keep with them though as in sure on the day little will shall be a shrivelling up anyway lol!


Picsornobulgingoutoftrunks


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Picsornobulgingoutoftrunks


Haha they are not getting put on again till show day now they are so seedy lol!

You'll HAVE to come now and see for yourself


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yessssss Miss(tress) Claire
> 
> Oh and haha my posing trunks came, can't fit "myself" into them lol. I'm going to keep with them though as in sure on the day little will shall be a shrivelling up anyway lol!


Fcuk me I didn't have a problem! Take 3 d hacks and you'll be like Chow in hangover!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me I didn't have a problem! Take 3 d hacks and you'll be like Chow in hangover!


Hahah Leslie chow what a ledge!

I don't think it'll be a problem once pumped up and ****ting it before going on lol, it'll be up in its shell


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah Leslie chow what a ledge!
> 
> I don't think it'll be a problem once pumped up and ****ting it before going on lol, it'll be up in its shell


Getting a lob on is a massive gear of mine for when compete, no disrespect to woman and I certainly would sit there letching as I'm not like that, but you will be backstage with all the bikini competitors!!!

I always get them at te worst of times as it is like when called to go into meeting at work lol.

Good weekend mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

Mate, you look pretty damn impressive in that latest pic!

Still holding on to those abs too and your fvcking legs look bad a$$.

Good choice of avi, i approve:thumb:

Tell you what, this journal will be an interesting read (not that is hasn't already!) in the next 12 months!

Edit: Thought i was in @Suprakill4 's journal, you look cracking too Will:lol:

I'll get me coat :facepalm:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Getting a lob on is a massive gear of mine for when compete, no disrespect to woman and I certainly would sit there letching as I'm not like that, but you will be backstage with all the bikini competitors!!!
> 
> I always get them at te worst of times as it is like when called to go into meeting at work lol.
> 
> Good weekend mate?


Hahaha what are you 12!?!

mate it won't be a problem when you're just about to go on, that low bf with people watching etc be last thing on you're mind!

Busy weekend working will have done about 22 hours in total over the two days when I finish today. About an jour left 

Trained this morning early before work, great arm workout absolutely killed my workouts all week!

Weighed in at a pretty lean 88kg on Saturday morning, Scott says pretty much stage ready now got a trial carb up day tomorrow but won't be going into details. Using sweet potato and rice cakes with jam early on then into pro/fat meals in the evening. Looks really nice compared to what I've been on though so mega looking forward to waking up and a good days food, should fuel training for couple days too!

Be good to get an idea of how body will fill up an weight gain to be expected. Legs are pretty much in now and ready to rock, split and vascular upper in almost there I reckon just a little off abs and lower back.

Plan is being stuck to the gram so no more I can do!

Hope you're good too mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, you look pretty damn impressive in that latest pic!
> 
> Still holding on to those abs too and your fvcking legs look bad a$$.
> 
> Good choice of avi, i approve:thumb:
> 
> Tell you what, this journal will be an interesting read (not that is hasn't already!) in the next 12 months!
> 
> Edit: Thought i was in @Suprakill4's journal, you look cracking too Will:lol:
> 
> I'll get me coat :facepalm:


I was so confused reading that, I thought, wtf why wouldn't Will be holding onto abs, had he bl00dy quit and started bulking lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, you look pretty damn impressive in that latest pic!
> 
> Still holding on to those abs too and your fvcking legs look bad a$$.
> 
> Good choice of avi, i approve:thumb:
> 
> Tell you what, this journal will be an interesting read (not that is hasn't already!) in the next 12 months!
> 
> Edit: Thought i was in @Suprakill4 's journal, you look cracking too Will:lol:
> 
> I'll get me coat :facepalm:


I clicked mate don't worry about it ya big ****er 

He is looking mint though ! Making me look forward to my rebound even more seeing his growth spurt!


----------



## Sharpy76

Suprakill4 said:


> I was so confused reading that, I thought, wtf why wouldn't Will be holding onto abs, had he bl00dy quit and started bulking lol.





Bad Alan said:


> I clicked mate don't worry about it ya big ****er
> 
> He is looking mint though ! Making me look forward to my rebound even more seeing his growth spurt!


 :lol:

I'm such a c0ck, apologies!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I clicked mate don't worry about it ya big ****er
> 
> He is looking mint though ! Making me look forward to my rebound even more seeing his growth spurt!


You'll be in the o100 category next year mate! Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll be in the o100 category next year mate! Lol.


Mate I have no idea where my weight is its weird, Liam is bigger than me muscular wise and weighs 10kg less !

Just have a big frame to fill out I think and must be big bones haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll be in the o100 category next year mate! Lol.


And yea ill be I that category but ill be 20% body fat


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Mate I have no idea where my weight is its weird, Liam is bigger than me muscular wise and weighs 10kg less !
> 
> Just have a big frame to fill out I think and must be big bones haha


You sound like fcuking Cartman lol. I bet that was your saying when was a chunkster lol. Yeah weights wierd mate rack looked bl00dy good 3 weeks pre show and then show day his weight wasnt much different I don't think and the difference in look was mental. There's lads into gym too who weigh lots less than me but look miles bigger!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You sound like fcuking Cartman lol. I bet that was your saying when was a chunkster lol. Yeah weights wierd mate rack looked bl00dy good 3 weeks pre show and then show day his weight wasnt much different I don't think and the difference in look was mental. There's lads into gym too who weigh lots less than me but look miles bigger!!!!


Agree weight means **** all!

Think rack dropped a fair bit in last three weeks from memory mate, weighed in at like 76kg on the day! In excess of 5-6 kg no doubt


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah weights nothing. Obviously for making a weight class but I've seen people in the u80's that are fcuking huge and look like o90's.


----------



## Bad Alan

Lets play guess the body part


----------



## Queenie

Gotta be an arm! But veinage much!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Gotta be an arm! But veinage much!!!


Haha yea just looked down thought it looked cool !


----------



## reza85

Looking good bro can't wait to see finish pics


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Looking good bro can't wait to see finish pics


Cheers pal, been a long road! Finish line in sight 

Looking forward to the day itself too although ****ting my pants now!


----------



## Bad Alan

Cardio done and carb up meal 1 down, didn't touch the sides 

Chicken, sweet potato and rice cakes with jam. **** me I'm sad as that was pure delight!

Counting down the minutes to next meal already!


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, I dropped crazy weight the last 2 weeks.

Hope you enjoy the carb up, will drop you a whatsapp later on


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest day with higher carbs;

Flat bench; upto 157kg x 2+1forced

Flat flyes; upto 45kgx4 slow negatives

Inc smith to chin; upto 110kgx6

Machine press; 5 rest pause sets of 10

Weighted dips

Arms straight flyes to stretch out sets of 20

Heavy abs

Cardio 40mins am fasted and 20mins post workout arc trainer

Don't know exact carb amounts but main meals were chicken, sweet potato wedges and rice cakes with jam. Couple of whey and fruit shakes in between. Haribo post workout and two high fat moderate protein meals to finish tonight.

Really enjoyed today's food and been nice to have some normal brain function! Sweet potato wedges are immense and nice to have sauce with meals for a change. Ahhhh the little things can't wait for a big offseason!

Good to trial this and will be looking forward to filling out before show now as was full and vascular in the gym and most the day. Great to see reactions to food!

Back into full prep mode in the morn and ready to be, lets get the rest of this fat off and get shredded!

Hopefully have some fuel for legs tmro now haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Lets play guess the body part
> View attachment 125216


That's a smack heads dream!! Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> That's a smack heads dream!! Lol.


Hahaha yep struggling even less for veins now, road mapped after carbs today


----------



## simonthepieman

Some juicy lifts.

Loving a 160kg+ row.

Do you use straps


----------



## Suprakill4

simonthepieman said:


> Some juicy lifts.
> 
> Loving a 160kg+ row.
> 
> Do you use straps


Madness if not. I can't even go over 100kg without straps. Grips fcuking useless it's always been bad in left arm since breaking it years back


----------



## simonthepieman

I can row 100kg without straps.

I did 120kg x5 with straps which at 80kg natty is not bad. Really got into rowing this year


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Some juicy lifts.
> 
> Loving a 160kg+ row.
> 
> Do you use straps


I use straps on top sets for back 9/10 times, apart from low rep deads as like to keep grip strength up.

I do a lot of heavy forearm work so grip is good but will always strap for heaviest row sets otherwise it would no doubt hold me back from training it as heavy as I could.

How longs left on the countdown to the dark side???


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I can row 100kg without straps.
> 
> I did 120kg x5 with straps which at 80kg natty is not bad. Really got into rowing this year


I put them on for 3pl and up really and once that bodyweight goes up your row will start to climb pal if you train hard, I've found core stability is so much harder to keep at low bodyweight when using heavy weights!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> I use straps on top sets for back 9/10 times, apart from low rep deads as like to keep grip strength up.
> 
> I do a lot of heavy forearm work so grip is good but will always strap for heaviest row sets otherwise it would no doubt hold me back from training it as heavy as I could.
> 
> How longs left on the countdown to the dark side???


If my back feels good. I will start Monday.

I need to up my grip. 160 kg on dead lifts and I need straps


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> If my back feels good. I will start Monday.
> 
> I need to up my grip. 160 kg on dead lifts and I need straps


Sensible getting that right before starting as want to be able to go full boar at this cycle!

Yea I don't use on low rep deads as a rule.


----------



## CJ

My grip is terrible

Anything over 140kg and I start slipping,


----------



## simonthepieman

I've got some captain crush grippers In the draw I keep forgetting to use


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> My grip is terrible
> 
> Anything over 140kg and I start slipping,


Comeeee on CJ that needs working on 

Like the idea of new diet Paul has you on with carbs focused later on and new training looks mint! Better volume for a bodybuilder!

Can't wait to see your progress fella!

Oh and I find it makes a huge difference training back on good barbells and dumbbells, if the knurling is crap it really annoys me!


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I've got some captain crush grippers In the draw I keep forgetting to use


Quality pieces of kit!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Comeeee on CJ that needs working on
> 
> Like the idea of new diet Paul has you on with carbs focused later on and new training looks mint! Better volume for a bodybuilder!
> 
> Can't wait to see your progress fella!
> 
> Oh and I find it makes a huge difference training back on good barbells and dumbbells, if the knurling is crap it really annoys me!


Its just never bothered me..grip is the weak link in my pulls so I strap up.

Ive pulled 270kg with straps before but my grip is ****e.

Yeah thanks mate, it shpuld work well


----------



## Bad Alan

Up 2.2lbs from carb day, didn't touch the sides condition improved if anything.

Change to post workout protocol last couple days and allowed same again today still as ahead of time apparently, extra carbs and its very enjoyable is all I'm saying 

Pleased with lower condition this far out but by god they are looking skinny lol.


----------



## biglbs

I used to go out with a bird who wore a strap,

never got me with it,but I married her,then she divorced me,

so she did fook me in the end:lol:completely!


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg day: HELL

Squats; 140,160,180,200kg x 3 then went again on 200kg x 2&1 spotted

Duck leg press; sets of 10 till failed 10

Smith close stance squats; worked up in sets of 15 till failed 15 then one RP set on that top was 3pl p/side x 9,4,3

Leg press 7's

Ham curls 5x5

Single leg curl 7's

Then calves 4x20 then one RP set of 100

Cardio 40mins am fasted and 20mins post workout arc trainer

Most disgusting horrible torturous workout I've done all prep so naturally loved it 

Physically struggling to walk still, collapsed on bed when home and woke up hour later.

Don't know how works going to be tomorrow with double cardio to get in aswell on these legs with what this session has taken out of me haha. Time to man the **** up and get it done.

Day 5 tomorrow of a long 6 and a 1/2 day run in work, only off fri afternoon and Saturday for Liam's show which will be a long days driving. Will have done 61 hours work since last Friday by the time I get my half day off which on prep final weeks is not ideal!

Getting to me abit as body fat is going lower but i guess these things are sent to try us!

All things that are worth achieving require sacrifice I think just a case of sticking it out.


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Leg day: HELL
> 
> Squats; 140,160,180,200kg x 3 then went again on 200kg x 2&1 spotted
> 
> Duck leg press; sets of 10 till failed 10
> 
> Smith close stance squats; worked up in sets of 15 till failed 15 then one RP set on that top was 3pl p/side x 9,4,3
> 
> Leg press 7's
> 
> Ham curls 5x5
> 
> Single leg curl 7's
> 
> Then calves 4x20 then one RP set of 100
> 
> Cardio 40mins am fasted and 20mins post workout arc trainer
> 
> Most disgusting horrible torturous workout I've done all prep so naturally loved it
> 
> Physically struggling to walk still, collapsed on bed when home and woke up hour later.
> 
> Don't know how works going to be tomorrow with double cardio to get in aswell on these legs with what this session has taken out of me haha. Time to man the **** up and get it done.
> 
> Day 5 tomorrow of a long 6 and a 1/2 day run in work, only off fri afternoon and Saturday for Liam's show which will be a long days driving. Will have done 61 hours work since last Friday by the time I get my half day off which on prep final weeks is not ideal!
> 
> Getting to me abit as body fat is going lower but i guess these things are sent to try us!
> 
> All things that are worth achieving require sacrifice I think just a case of sticking it out.


Awesome.

My first squats in a month tomorrow. I'll use this as inspiration.

Cracking lifts


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> My first squats in a month tomorrow. I'll use this as inspiration.
> 
> Cracking lifts


Thanks mate, glad to be of use 

Go easy with you're back though if its giving you hassle!

Can't beat the complete feeling of exhaustion heavy squats or deads brings.


----------



## Bad Alan

Non training day and zero carbs, fasted cardio done first thing so just one more session in the pm after work.

Have a gd'un


----------



## simonthepieman

Went light. Mind you. 100kg box squats felt tough after a month off.


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Went light. Mind you. 100kg box squats felt tough after a month off.


I bet, how did the back hold out?

Once you get back into them regularly it'll shoot up!


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice squats mate.


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> I bet, how did the back hold out?
> 
> Once you get back into them regularly it'll shoot up!


I'm sure they will.

It felt OK, but the right rhomboid is still tender.

I will probably end up against all my instincts do a body part split for the first 2 week. I think it will be better for the injury recover than the higher frequency (direct and indirect) training I normally do and power sets.

It will take some serious discipline


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I'm sure they will.
> 
> It felt OK, but the right rhomboid is still tender.
> 
> I will probably end up against all my instincts do a body part split for the first 2 week. I think it will be better for the injury recover than the higher frequency (direct and indirect) training I normally do and power sets.
> 
> It will take some serious discipline


Yep the change and additions will probably do you good!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice squats mate.


Cheers big man, so tough at low bodyweight with core stability main issue! And leg power is just not there all the way from 2pl a side felt soooo heavy lol. A lot to do with mindset though got to get into it and just do it. Well down on PBS from offseason but pushing as hard as I can now.

On my **** today it really took it out of me yesterday!


----------



## RACK

Less than 20 days now mate, dig in!


----------



## C.Hill

Can't wait to see you in your pants mate


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Can't wait to see you in your pants mate


I'll be keeping pics to myself lol, embarassingly skinny and small !


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> I'll be keeping pics to myself lol, embarassingly skinny and small !


Mate, you're looking bang on


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> I'll be keeping pics to myself lol, embarassingly skinny and small !


No way! I want pics! And a signed pair of sparkly pants?

I bet you would have given your left bolIock 3 years ago to look like you do now mate, excellent conditioning going by last pics, positive head on! Your gonna look sick on stage!


----------



## Queenie

Your mind is playing tricks on you again!


----------



## CJ

Lmfao.

Prep demons..im too small..fvck wait now im full but too smooth..of fvck my legs look crap...sh1t im going be too small.

You'll be fine, you're in a very good place and you are already leaner than many of the guys will be on stage, thats fact....


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> I'll be keeping pics to myself lol, embarassingly skinny and small !





RACK said:


> Mate, you're looking bang on


Think he's talking about his todger, awww bless

Don't worry Will, stick a nanna down there, no one will notice then:lol:

Nice leg btw!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Wise post and wise man thanks @cj
> 
> He is and again ur words as always bang on


Not worried about leanness or how I look in that way mate I KNOW you have that covered ive learnt to never second guess you. If anything I'm concerned I'm too lean two weeks out but then I know we can carb up and fill right up as no weight limit to worry about!

I'm humbled by the dieting process and how tough it is along with the actual mass you realise you have or dont when lean.

Really looking forward to the event.


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and I have realised how ugly I am when skinny hahah


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Oh and I have realised how ugly I am when skinny hahah
> 
> View attachment 125879


FAWK YEAH!!! Prep face!


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> FAWK YEAH!!! Prep face!


Yes haha and comes with mandatory don't **** me off or ill eat you expression


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I'll be keeping pics to myself lol, embarassingly skinny and small !


Stop being silly. You aint fcuking skinny or small mate. One of my favourites physqies on this board by far for balance and shape, and fullness when the carbs go in no doubt. You should be bloody proud you former fat fcuk lol. (theres always a little insult there, you know this by now) lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Oh and I have realised how ugly I am when skinny hahah
> 
> View attachment 125879


Holy sh1t ! You look like a murderer, please dont eat me! lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Will leg
> 
> Shut up u pussy
> 
> View attachment 125857


Nice sweep to his teardrops. Good going. Kept mass.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Stop being silly. You aint fcuking skinny or small mate. One of my favourites physqies on this board by far for balance and shape, and fullness when the carbs go in no doubt. You should be bloody proud you former fat fcuk lol. (theres always a little insult there, you know this by now) lol.


Yep I am it's the end of my fat transformation lol !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yep I am it's the end of my fat transformation lol !


Done well mate. I bet 80% or more on here cant say they have done the same or had the committment you have had. Reboung really is going to be amazing i cant wait.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Done well mate. I bet 80% or more on here cant say they have done the same or had the committment you have had. Reboung really is going to be amazing i cant wait.


Me neither pal!

I'm looking forward to some heavy sessions and getting back into eating offseason big, want to look like a bodybuilder next time I get up there!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Me neither pal!
> 
> I'm looking forward to some heavy sessions and getting back into eating offseason big, want to look like a bodybuilder next time I get up there!


You do now ffs lol. God you have some self doubt! Fcuking worse than me you tart lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> You do now ffs lol. God you have some self doubt! Fcuking worse than me you tart lol.


Lmao ill accept fitness model (body not this ugly mug lol) but not bodybuilder


----------



## RACK

Standard prep headfook mate, few weeks ago you didn't feel lean enough, now you think you might be too lean......... 

Sit back and follow orders, you know yourself a lot of this is a former chubby lad talking, you've never been in this condition so it feels strange and sometimes small. You're defo not small at all and certainly not for a junior!

Look in the mirror, take an ab pic and enjoy!!!!

Next 2 weeks is where the real magic hapens


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Standard prep headfook mate, few weeks ago you didn't feel lean enough, now you think you might be too lean.........
> 
> Sit back and follow orders, you know yourself a lot of this is a former chubby lad talking, you've never been in this condition so it feels strange and sometimes small. You're defo not small at all and certainly not for a junior!
> 
> Look in the mirror, take an ab pic and enjoy!!!!
> 
> Next 2 weeks is where the real magic hapens


]

This guy talks sense. Do i need to come and bitch slap you alan, cos i will! and will write in permanant marker on your forehead "suprakill likes this" lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> ]
> 
> This guy talks sense. Do i need to come and bitch slap you alan, cos i will! and will write in permanant marker on your forehead "suprakill likes this" lol.


Hahaha I'd rather have a hug


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Standard prep headfook mate, few weeks ago you didn't feel lean enough, now you think you might be too lean.........
> 
> Sit back and follow orders, you know yourself a lot of this is a former chubby lad talking, you've never been in this condition so it feels strange and sometimes small. You're defo not small at all and certainly not for a junior!
> 
> Look in the mirror, take an ab pic and enjoy!!!!
> 
> Next 2 weeks is where the real magic hapens


Yep my mind is ****ed lol I am lucky I just follow diet plan and moan to Scott all day, bless him he puts up with some crap


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha I'd rather have a hug


Hahahaha that's fine by me and ill whisper in your ear that's it's all going to be ok and that we love you and are so proud lol.


----------



## RACK

Scott had me whinging like a bitch the last few weeks, one time we spoke for 2 hours, put the phone down and then text each other asking what the hell we'd even spoke about haha

You're doing awesome buddy, plus you know to drop me a line any time


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha that's fine by me and ill whisper in your ear that's it's all going to be ok and that we love you and are so proud lol.


Sounds good to me, lets do it post show over a candle lit dinner table and big ass burgers with onion rings and ice cream


----------



## Queenie

Candlelit dinners? Whispering in ears? I thought this was a bodybuilding forum! All of u man up immediately!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds good to me, lets do it post show over a candle lit dinner table and big ass burgers with onion rings and ice cream


sounds awesome mate lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Candlelit dinners? Whispering in ears? I thought this was a bodybuilding forum! All of u man up immediately!!


It was gonna be a man hug and not a gentle one if thats any better?


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Candlelit dinners? Whispering in ears? I thought this was a bodybuilding forum! All of u man up immediately!!


Claire don't feel left out you're invited


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Claire don't feel left out you're invited


...Well thats ok then... !!


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Scott had me whinging like a bitch the last few weeks, one time we spoke for 2 hours, put the phone down and then text each other asking what the hell we'd even spoke about haha
> 
> You're doing awesome buddy, plus you know to drop me a line any time


Dont you think its mad how your mind alters when dieting mate? Im usually a miserable bugger and have a bad temper that can flip at any moment, but theres times on the diet i feel really lovey and just want to tell everyone i love them. Im sure i text Jim telling him i loved him at one point (as a mate obviously). Wierd how it can change you and even wierder being in calorie deficit and being fcuked for so long can actually mellow me out!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Claire don't feel left out you're invited


She can be the topless waitress to our candelit dinner at a push i suppose...........! lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Dont you think its mad how your mind alters when dieting mate? Im usually a miserable bugger and have a bad temper that can flip at any moment, but theres times on the diet i feel really lovey and just want to tell everyone i love them. Im sure i text Jim telling him i loved him at one point (as a mate obviously). Wierd how it can change you and even wierder being in calorie deficit and being fcuked for so long can actually mellow me out!


I'm complete opposite usually really laid back and pleasant/easy going, now I'm moody horrible and have no patience or sense of humour at all lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> She can be the topless waitress to our candelit dinner at a push i suppose...........! lol


You heard the man Claire!

You can be our naked chef


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> She can be the topless waitress to our candelit dinner at a push i suppose...........! lol


"Bad Alan likes this"


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I'm complete opposite usually really laid back and pleasant/easy going, now I'm moody horrible and have no patience or sense of humour at all lol.


Its mad mate. Shows how much we are not in control of our own minds really. Very bizarre its complete opposite for us.


----------



## RACK

Yep, defo a strange time being in prep. I'm a chilled out, laid back person usually. I'm deiting strict now but still calm, in prep I think it's the added pressure of knowing you'll be on stage and constantly feel like you're giving everything you've got and more.

Well worth it though when stepping out into the lights and seeing just how far you can push yourself


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> She can be the topless waitress to our candelit dinner at a push i suppose...........! lol


I get all the fun jobs!


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Yep, defo a strange time being in prep. I'm a chilled out, laid back person usually. I'm deiting strict now but still calm, in prep I think it's the added pressure of knowing you'll be on stage and constantly feel like you're giving everything you've got and more.
> 
> Well worth it though when stepping out into the lights and seeing just how far you can push yourself


Yeah perhaps mine was different as i didnt have an end target particularly, or any goal of being on stage. Ill prob be a nightmare next year!!!!!!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

U feelin ok bud, I'm giving a slight water+carb manipulation a go for a modelcomp on Sunday, it's not topless so not 100% ****d been <50g carb for 3-4 days now though sucks balls, god knows what it must be like with u and Liam with no carb or fat


----------



## marknorthumbria

dutch_scott said:


> (Te hehehe u can't reply now ner ner ner ner ner)


Is this an inside joke...?lol

Yeh but I took a guess they would be taking much less fat than me right now.

and I know will has had timed carbs recently but they won't be in towards the end?like Liam's, either way was just popping in with support


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> We are now adding carbs and fats in aggressively as wills dropping to fast
> 
> His fats have been high (mark) and carbs were high till recent but not they are going back in as well peak way too soon legs are already dense
> 
> View attachment 126040
> 
> 
> So reverse diet will be fine


His legs have come in well quick!

You do realise you're going to have to explain reverse dieting to some people now don't ya lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Tear drop looks brilliant Will.


----------



## Bad Alan

Literally been waking up leaner and leaner as week went on, had last minute high carb Friday and then new plan this week with constant updating so Scott can make changes on a daily basis If needed.

Genius at work will be tough job for him this next two weeks I think lol


----------



## Jay.32

Legs look large and awsome mate..


----------



## simonthepieman

Any advice for me to bring up my lower quad. All my mass in the upper side. I have no calves. I have legs like carrots


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Legs look large and awsome mate..


Cheers jay, cruise mode now it seems for final two weeks as condition is good. Boss is happy so I am and just following plan now.

How are you? Back into training anymore?


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Any advice for me to bring up my lower quad. All my mass in the upper side. I have no calves. I have legs like carrots


Teardrop area?


----------



## Suprakill4

simonthepieman said:


> Any advice for me to bring up my lower quad. All my mass in the upper side. I have no calves. I have legs like carrots


Leg extensions smash my tear drops in particular but the further you go into the stretch the more it brings in my inner quad so maybe some smaller rom reps mate? You'll feel the teardrop burning.


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Teardrop area?


Yep.


----------



## simonthepieman

I start my new journal officially tomorrow. Hopefully you can stop by some time.

1st 'proper' leg session in in a month. I'm scared.


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Yep.


Things like:

Close stance hack squats to 3/4 depth constant tension, so no lockouts

Top half leg presses feet narrow and low on the plate

Heavy partial leg extensions out the bottom position for high reps

I really like quad workouts to go something like this during high intensity weeks (different of strength training phase)

Leg extension pre exhaust

Hack squats worked upto heavy 6-8

Giant set of;

Partial leg extensions 20 reps

Top half leg press 12 reps

Close stance smith squats 3/4 depth 6 reps

Bodyweight lunges till failure

Run through that in that order back to back that's one set. Do that 3-5 times.

Then onto a couple heavy hamstring moves like;

Lying ham curls 5x5

Stiff leg db deads 3x12-15

Obviously you'll have to work around your back issues mate. The giant sets as they won't be that heavy could be a good addition for you, Scott has me do high intensity phases like this in between strength gain ones for weeks at a time.

Prepare to be sick!!


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I start my new journal officially tomorrow. Hopefully you can stop by some time.
> 
> 1st 'proper' leg session in in a month. I'm scared.


I'm on for sure mate, can't wait to see what you can do on the dark side


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Things like:
> 
> Close stance hack squats to 3/4 depth constant tension, so no lockouts
> 
> Top half leg presses feet narrow and low on the plate
> 
> Heavy partial leg extensions out the bottom position for high reps
> 
> I really like quad workouts to go something like this during high intensity weeks (different of strength training phase)
> 
> Leg extension pre exhaust
> 
> Hack squats worked upto heavy 6-8
> 
> Giant set of;
> 
> Partial leg extensions 20 reps
> 
> Top half leg press 12 reps
> 
> Close stance smith squats 3/4 depth 6 reps
> 
> Bodyweight lunges till failure
> 
> Run through that in that order back to back that's one set. Do that 3-5 times.
> 
> Then onto a couple heavy hamstring moves like;
> 
> Lying ham curls 5x5
> 
> Stiff leg db deads 3x12-15
> 
> Obviously you'll have to work around your back issues mate. The giant sets as they won't be that heavy could be a good addition for you, Scott has me do high intensity phases like this in between strength gain ones for weeks at a time.
> 
> Prepare to be sick!!


Faaaaaaaark! That looks hideous in the good sense  I wish I didn't ask 

The leg extension machine is on a different floor to the free weights and other leg machines so will have to do it first. Will definite include done I'd the other lifts. I don't think I could bring myself to use the smith machine :lol:

By hack squat do you mean the machine?


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Faaaaaaaark! That looks hideous in the good sense  I wish I didn't ask
> 
> The leg extension machine is on a different floor to the free weights and other leg machines so will have to do it first. Will definite include done I'd the other lifts. I don't think I could bring myself to use the smith machine :lol:
> 
> By hack squat do you mean the machine?


Smith is way under rated for squats IMO for bodybuilding, I love traditional back squats those and deads are my two favourite exercises. Having said that with smiths you can take lower back and other muscles out of the move so much better, keep torso bolt upright and all tension in the quads.

Yea use either a plate loaded hack squat, they usually have a back pad and you stand in them with feet on a plate and squat down or a v-squat machine if your gym has one

Just make up the giant sets with whatever exercises you like and run through them back to back, great intensity technique. Torturous lol.

My quads as most people's I think, respond better to high volume and slightly higher reps. Obviously still a lot of heavy work involved.


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Faaaaaaaark! That looks hideous in the good sense  I wish I didn't ask
> 
> The leg extension machine is on a different floor to the free weights and other leg machines so will have to do it first. Will definite include done I'd the other lifts. I don't think I could bring myself to use the smith machine :lol:
> 
> By hack squat do you mean the machine?


Another mint quad move and a personal favourite as there is no respite from the pain is;

Leg presses close stance feet low on plate taken all the way down till knees are up on your chest, then only press them to 3/4 of the way up then back down and pause at the bottom every rep.

Tension never comes off quads and you only finish your set when you can't get the sled to move off your chest lol. No retreat on these


----------



## simonthepieman

I might eat before training tomorrow. I have been training fasted on the cut.

This could be scary.

This might work well of me whilst a reacclimatise to heavy lifting.

Thanks. I think.

Is it just one giant circuit just once or a number of times?


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> I might eat before training tomorrow. I have been training fasted on the cut.
> 
> This could be scary.
> 
> This might work well of me whilst a reacclimatise to heavy lifting.
> 
> Thanks. I think.
> 
> Is it just one giant circuit just once or a number of times?


The giant sets are after your main heavy move. So pick four exercises and run through them one at a time till you've done them all once. Rest 3-5 minutes then run through them all again. I typically do between 3-5 run throughs of a giant set when using them.

Don't forget your pre exhaust first, heavy main move second and your hamstring work last though dooooood 

I think they will work well for you as it's a way to annihilate your legs without having to use proper maximal weights, so the pressure should be eased on your back. Just pick sensible moves that you can push hard on with aggravating it, obviously you know that as you're an experienced lifter.

Still push most these sets during the giant sets to positive failure don't just stop because it burns


----------



## simonthepieman

So let me get this right.

Partial leg extentions -pre-exhaust

Squats - main lift - straight sets

Giant set - 3/4 exercises

Hammies

Death


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> So let me get this right.
> 
> Partial leg extentions -pre-exhaust
> 
> Squats - main lift - straight sets
> 
> Giant set - 3/4 exercises
> 
> Hammies
> 
> Death


Yep that's correct!

Although I usually include 10 sets or so of calves on the end and then 20 mins cardio before taking my death bed 

Enjoy!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Yep that's correct!
> 
> Although I usually include 10 sets or so of calves on the end and then 20 mins cardio before taking my death bed
> 
> Enjoy!


I'll probably do calves on another day (will be doing them several times a week) dues to time. And sanity.


----------



## Bad Alan

13 days out, higher carb day again today.

Chest later on and feeling in a good place about condition just letting the boss take care of it and I know ill come in at my best.

Last tough week at work hopefully as final week have three days before show to chill at home and nail plans for peaking.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Yes I like to destroy u! Off season things get sicker


Wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## Jay.32

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers jay, cruise mode now it seems for final two weeks as condition is good. Boss is happy so I am and just following plan now.
> 
> How are you? Back into training anymore?


Im good thanks mate, new diet starts today!!! and back to the Gym... looking forward to seeing the results again..


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Im good thanks mate, new diet starts today!!! and back to the Gym... looking forward to seeing the results again..


Good news mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest workout today was better, strength holding fine and even hit a couple of rep PBs.

Diet has been higher carb last couple of days mixture of high and low gi early and around training with high fats later in the day. Weight has held steady, still 13 days out and trying to hold condition now!

Diet is much more enjoyable some really nice meals which is more than welcome 

Just got to keep plodding and following orders and I'm sure ill be coming in at the best I possibly can.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Chest workout today was better, strength holding fine and even hit a couple of rep PBs.
> 
> Diet has been higher carb last couple of days mixture of high and low gi early and around training with high fats later in the day. Weight has held steady, still 13 days out and trying to hold condition now!
> 
> Diet is much more enjoyable some really nice meals which is more than welcome
> 
> Just got to keep plodding and following orders and I'm sure ill be coming in at the best I possibly can.


Awesome mate hitting PBs 13 days out! where abouts is your competition? Do u talk of stims on here mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Awesome mate hitting PBs 13 days out! where abouts is your competition? Do u talk of stims on here mate?


It's down in Bedford mate, fair trek about 2 1/2 hours for me! Heading down with night before though so can chill and be near venue.

Yea what you interested in, use so far?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> It's down in Bedford mate, fair trek about 2 1/2 hours for me! Heading down with night before though so can chill and be near venue.
> 
> Yea what you interested in, use so far?


Nice mate, yeh mate go for it, I'm doing an everything possible pct now and gonna grab bloodwork, then go back on when it's ok!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Nice mate, yeh mate go for it, I'm doing an everything possible pct now and gonna grab bloodwork, then go back on when it's ok!


Sounds like a good plan mate.

Stims has been very tame I think tbh been between 50-100mcg T3 ed for the whole prep mostly around 50mcg though.

Clen has been used very intermittently and not for longer than 5 days at a time, highest I've used is 160mcg was just using 40-80mcg more often than not.

Diet changes at the correct times has seen me progress really fast and we are probably not in an ideal situation two weeks out being just a good peak week away from stage.

Although I'm not gojng to moan about being show ready early lol, but its been tough on energy/lethargy through the day with my job.

Scott has really been pulling out all the tricks this past few days and will have to continue to do so I reckon so we hold and then peak perfectly. He just did a little too well with my diet this time round haha


----------



## marknorthumbria

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate.
> 
> Stims has been very tame I think tbh been between 50-100mcg T3 ed for the whole prep mostly around 50mcg though.
> 
> Clen has been used very intermittently and not for longer than 5 days at a time, highest I've used is 160mcg was just using 40-80mcg more often than not.
> 
> Diet changes at the correct times has seen me progress really fast and we are probably not in an ideal situation two weeks out being just a good peak week away from stage.
> 
> Although I'm not gojng to moan about being show ready early lol, but its been tough on energy/lethargy through the day with my job.
> 
> Scott has really been pulling out all the tricks this past few days and will have to continue to do so I reckon so we hold and then peak perfectly. He just did a little too well with my diet this time round haha


Any tren a? absolute wonder med for me..new abs appear daily haha..

I am not a fan of clen, not the result but the feel it gives me, feel like I have the body of a 7 year old girl when on them, t3 works well for me, used 2day on2 day off protocol /w temp checking last two times round will try it properly.. ED next time see how much it differs!

Yeh I bet it is a ball ache..I was ruined at work today I'm usually a boring c unt in bed by 10 but was at a bluddy casino till late! doing a charity thing has ended up opening some doors lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Any tren a? absolute wonder med for me..new abs appear daily haha..
> 
> I am not a fan of clen, not the result but the feel it gives me, feel like I have the body of a 7 year old girl when on them, t3 works well for me, used 2day on2 day off protocol /w temp checking last two times round will try it properly.. ED next time see how much it differs!
> 
> Yeh I bet it is a ball ache..I was ruined at work today I'm usually a boring c unt in bed by 10 but was at a bluddy casino till late! doing a charity thing has ended up opening some doors lol!


Yes mate tren a is in now at low dose ed, I hate clen too makes me edgy as **** and really anxious but its a great tool to use. Cramps are a ****er too but Scott's way of running it they don't usually kick in till last day on it.

Hahah I cba doing anything but food prep, eating, sleeping or training mate !


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad to hear things are going well mate n could be worse you could be behind? Can't hurt too much being in front and sounds like changes have been made amend it! Eager to see the comp pics, going to look bl00dy good!!!cant believe your a junior still, seen some bl00dy good juniors and it shocks me they look like they do at their age you included. Any ab shots yet?!?!?


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate.
> 
> Stims has been very tame I think tbh been between 50-100mcg T3 ed for the whole prep mostly around 50mcg though.
> 
> Clen has been used very intermittently and not for longer than 5 days at a time, highest I've used is 160mcg was just using 40-80mcg more often than not.
> 
> Diet changes at the correct times has seen me progress really fast and we are probably not in an ideal situation two weeks out being just a good peak week away from stage.
> 
> Although I'm not gojng to moan about being show ready early lol, but its been tough on energy/lethargy through the day with my job.
> 
> Scott has really been pulling out all the tricks this past few days and will have to continue to do so I reckon so we hold and then peak perfectly. He just did a little too well with my diet this time round haha


As I sai when I saw you ready early,it can be the best thing if used as a tool,His Highness knows what/why and when I have witnessed,keep the faith man,you realy will look your best,full as can be....but ripped!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad to hear things are going well mate n could be worse you could be behind? Can't hurt too much being in front and sounds like changes have been made amend it! Eager to see the comp pics, going to look bl00dy good!!!cant believe your a junior still, seen some bl00dy good juniors and it shocks me they look like they do at their age you included. Any ab shots yet?!?!?


Cheers pal I'm small but will be ripped hopefully, pics are all to be approved by you know who first mate haha!

I've got some good ab shots on my phone but wouldn't dare upload them lol 

Sorry!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers pal I'm small but will be ripped hopefully, pics are all to be approved by you know who first mate haha!
> 
> I've got some good ab shots on my phone but wouldn't dare upload them lol
> 
> Sorry!


Sounds good mate! Don't worry, makes for a better big reveal


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate! Don't worry, makes for a better big reveal


Hahah don't put pressure on meeeee Liam's already gone and won his and I've entered a tough qualifier probably going to bomb out lol


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> As I sai when I saw you ready early,it can be the best thing if used as a tool,His Highness knows what/why and when I have witnessed,keep the faith man,you realy will look your best,full as can be....but ripped!


Yep scott gets all his clients ripped and I know nothing about being this low bf so trust him 100% mate

Thanks for popping in and for the supprt big man, much appreciated!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah don't put pressure on meeeee Liam's already gone and won his and I've entered a tough qualifier probably going to bomb out lol


Result is irrelevant mate. I've seen people win a show and people that come near bottom in another show look 10 times better. It's about who turns up on the day and all you can do is bring your best package. The rest is up to the judges so there's no pressure what so ever.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Result is irrelevant mate. I've seen people win a show and people that come near bottom in another show look 10 times better. It's about who turns up on the day and all you can do is bring your best package. The rest is up to the judges so there's no pressure what so ever.


Totally agree mate and so true, I'm just doing the best I can thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Totally agree mate and so true, I'm just doing the best I can thanks for the encouragement!


The best you can is all that can ever be asked mate. Rebounds gonna be epic. I don't ever feel the need tk offer any words of encouragement in here, you are just a machine and do what needs to be done without deviating. Any training tomorrow?

Has your life altered much on dieting like social life etc. I don't have a social life really I just prefer to spend all my time with Leanne so dieting doesnt really effect my life much apart from me being even more angry than normal lol.


----------



## simonthepieman

Whats a typical chest day out of interest


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> The best you can is all that can ever be asked mate. Rebounds gonna be epic. I don't ever feel the need tk offer any words of encouragement in here, you are just a machine and do what needs to be done without deviating. Any training tomorrow?
> 
> Has your life altered much on dieting like social life etc. I don't have a social life really I just prefer to spend all my time with Leanne so dieting doesnt really effect my life much apart from me being even more angry than normal lol.


Yes mate leg day!! Going to be ****ing mint 

Ummm abit tbh I used to go out nearly every weekend, rarely used to drink but I would go out and socialise with mates and stay out till about 1-2 am then just go drive home. I haven't done that in a couple of months as wanted to be fresh for sessions, not miss time meals and just generally cba with everyone's drunk bull ****. Which is weird as usually I love being around all the drunken idiots when I'm sober hhaha!

Patience is also pretty much non existent last couple weeks aswell which is complete change of character for me as when not dieting I'm really laid back, nothing usually bothers me.

Been a great ride so far though even though its exhausting an takes your everything. Can't wait to compete this goal and move into rebound as you said, going to be a really enjoyable offseason!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I know your a laid back person. I've always hated going out if sober it's so irritating every one talking utter sh1t but it all makes sense to you if your drunk aswel lol.

I have a wedding night party to go to soon with everyone from work and ill be drinking. It's going to probably get very very messy, not that many I like at work lmao.

Night bud, I'm off to lay in bed desperately trying to sleep and getting stupidly angry when I can't and end up sitting up all night.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know your a laid back person. I've always hated going out if sober it's so irritating every one talking utter sh1t but it all makes sense to you if your drunk aswel lol.
> 
> I have a wedding night party to go to soon with everyone from work and ill be drinking. It's going to probably get very very messy, not that many I like at work lmao.
> 
> Night bud, I'm off to lay in bed desperately trying to sleep and getting stupidly angry when I can't and end up sitting up all night.


Snap! Haha


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Whats a typical chest day out of interest


Today was;

Top half bb press, pyramid up in weight

Flat flyes, same pyramid to heaviest sets

Incline smith to chin, sets of 6+forced reps

Dips +20kg 3 x fail

Machine press, volume every set rest paused sets

Straight arm flyes, sets of 20 to stretch out at end

Mostly based around pyramiding first couple exercises to heaviest sets of 4-6reps with forced after. All about trying to get stronger and hitting PBS year round.

Found I grow best trying to get strong, lower rep ranges for most things but still high/very high volume.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Think starting so high and peaking training was my key! The drop was unexpected but I now know exactly how to reverse u as what goes down goes up!
> 
> Lets rock the next 7 days as c.o.a.s.t in pal


Whatever sorcery it was has worked anyway, now just timing the run in perfectly and boooooom!


----------



## RACK

You're ready now mate, I even said the same to scott yesterday 

Trust the mad scientist lol, defo nothing to worry about in the next few days as you're just going to cruise in and rock the show


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> You're ready now mate, I even said the same to scott yesterday
> 
> Trust the mad scientist lol, defo nothing to worry about in the next few days as you're just going to cruise in and rock the show


Haha it's easier than it was but training hard enough and daily function is still tough with work.


----------



## Bad Alan

Legs absolutely hammered, trained in my new gym and loved it. Better atmosphere good music and plenty of good equipment.

Still high carb till Thursday and filling out nicely I think, will have to wait and see what the boss says when see him later in week. Weight is up about 2lbs from the weekend and condition is the same I'd say, rest day from gym tmro just double cardio and some posing practice!

12 days out and only 5 more days to get through at work!

Still feels so far away till show time, just ticking off the days and doing the best I possibly can as anything less is unacceptable at this point!


----------



## Queenie

You're doing good, sweet... and I bet you're feeling a whole lot better than last week! 

Nearly down to single digit countdown woooo!!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> You're doing good, sweet... and I bet you're feeling a whole lot better than last week!
> 
> Nearly down to single digit countdown woooo!!


My mind is in a better place than last week for sure, but Scott is helping me a lot with that ATM lol!

Energy levels etc are all still poo all food must be going straight back into filling muscles up as its not helping me through the days! Having meals with high and low gi carbs is really making me crave too and the food is not even touching the sides ha, can't seem to shut off from thinking about eating too where as on low carb I just crack on with boring meals 

Definitely a new attitude for me though after seeing Liam do so well, all I've got to do is exactly as I'm told and ill be the best I can.


----------



## CJ

Hows posing and routine going buddy


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> My mind is in a better place than last week for sure, but Scott is helping me a lot with that ATM lol!
> 
> Energy levels etc are all still poo all food must be going straight back into filling muscles up as its not helping me through the days! Having meals with high and low gi carbs is really making me crave too and the food is not even touching the sides ha, can't seem to shut off from thinking about eating too where as on low carb I just crack on with boring meals
> 
> Definitely a new attitude for me though after seeing Liam do so well, all I've got to do is exactly as I'm told and ill be the best I can.


Mate you've got it easy now haha! Only joking. You've got a great chance and I'm looking forward to the show now. Get to yours Saturday whatever time you want and then go down. Getting there a day early will chill you out as no rushing in the morning.

I'm not gonna eat sh1t in front of you either on the Saturday as I know seeing someone do that would p1ss you off!

11 days left mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Hows posing and routine going buddy


Posing is going well, worked on it abit and had help from the guy who own's the new gym I go to aswell as bits of advice from Scott.

I know a run through of my routine but haven't even thought music, just going to be something that flows and I can just move through poses at my own pace over the top of. Nothing timed, white boys don't have rhythm


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate you've got it easy now haha! Only joking. You've got a great chance and I'm looking forward to the show now. Get to yours Saturday whatever time you want and then go down. Getting there a day early will chill you out as no rushing in the morning.
> 
> I'm not gonna eat sh1t in front of you either on the Saturday as I know seeing someone do that would p1ss you off!
> 
> 11 days left mate!


Picking my brother up from work when he's done at about half 3 mate on Saturday, so as long as you're at mine anytime before 3 o'clock we will be good to go. That'll put us down at hotel for about half 6 can dump bags go out and do something or just chill I'm not ****d!

I honestly mean this, EAT WHATEVER YOU WANT ANYTIME. Food honestly doesn't bother me seeing it, smelling it and being around it doesn't make a difference pal. I took @Sweat to our fish and chip shop for battered sausage and chips on the way back from your show, let him eat them in the car while I drove back to mine and they were wafting away freshly fried with salt and vinegar on. Yea I wanted them but no more so than usual so feel free to binge on anything in front of me!

The finish line will be in sight so I don't care


----------



## Galaxy

Nearly there mate, great attitude towards it as I can only imagine how much of a head fvck it is 

Your going to smash it, really looking forward to seeing the comp pics


----------



## reza85

Can't wait for the comp pics mate all best!

What weight you at now


----------



## Suprakill4

Galaxy said:


> Nearly there mate, great attitude towards it as I can only imagine how much of a head fvck it is
> 
> Your going to smash it, really looking forward to seeing the comp pics


He is gonna look completely different just with a tan the bl00dy albino lol. Loved your attitude all through this, minimal whining (well, been a bit lol). What sort of music will you be looking at mate. It still shocks me the ammount of people that turn up with music that has swearing in. Looks so bad on them and they just turn it off and make them pose to random music anywa lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Can't wait for the comp pics mate all best!
> 
> What weight you at now


Around 85kg mate !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Keep faith I got ya
> 
> PBS today it'll work fine just keep posing every night nail them so your polished and well smash this best u can look
> 
> Ill take train I think as fork driving from Cardiff to Bedford forget I'm not living in Bristol now
> 
> Ill get in train and meet u guys and eat! Can't wait !


Sound mate, yea we can go cinema or whatever and you lot can get food etc?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> He is gonna look completely different just with a tan the bl00dy albino lol. Loved your attitude all through this, minimal whining (well, been a bit lol). What sort of music will you be looking at mate. It still shocks me the ammount of people that turn up with music that has swearing in. Looks so bad on them and they just turn it off and make them pose to random music anywa lol.


Hahah I've been sunbedding everyday and its coming along nicely mate, go dark very easy!

No idea seeing scott Thursday probably decide then when we write next few days plans up and have a good training session!

There has been too much whining and hotly voices in my head for my liking


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Nearly there mate, great attitude towards it as I can only imagine how much of a head fvck it is
> 
> Your going to smash it, really looking forward to seeing the comp pics


Cheers mate can't wait to smash this goal now and on to bigger and better things hopefully!

Scott really is pulling some tricks and working hard for me now and I'm so pleased/grateful to have him on hand 24/7 and he never moans or gets snappy when I'm being a little bitch lol


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Picking my brother up from work when he's done at about half 3 mate on Saturday, so as long as you're at mine anytime before 3 o'clock we will be good to go. That'll put us down at hotel for about half 6 can dump bags go out and do something or just chill I'm not ****d!
> 
> I honestly mean this, EAT WHATEVER YOU WANT ANYTIME. Food honestly doesn't bother me seeing it, smelling it and being around it doesn't make a difference pal. I took @Sweat to our fish and chip shop for battered sausage and chips on the way back from your show, let him eat them in the car while I drove back to mine and they were wafting away freshly fried with salt and vinegar on. Yea I wanted them but no more so than usual so feel free to binge on anything in front of me!
> 
> The finish line will be in sight so I don't care


Those chips were lush, all you guys need to go to Will's chip shop, triple fries the bad boys or some shiz! YUM!


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Will weight has stabilised which is great as its force folding that's doing it but cardio and the rest stay same so when we drop food back and up sodium pow we will dial him in


Yeaaaaaa man I'm feeling good about where we are and this situation is exactly the reason I'm so pleased I have you for prep and then reverse dieting


----------



## Bad Alan

No training today just double cardio sessions.

Also went to my new gym and had the owner run me through all poses. We then did about an hour of full call outs with quarter turns and hitting/holding all mandatory poses. Then "sets" holding each pose for timed periods. Going to do this with him again next week was absolutely knackering but good preparation for being on stage and hopefully being able to present myself well!


----------



## simonthepieman

You're a bastard. My legs are still sore from Monday!


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> You're a bastard. My legs are still sore from Monday!


Hahaha good work mate, how's the back? Any positive effects from tbol yet?

Hard to find your journal on tapatalk!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Hahaha good work mate, how's the back? Any positive effects from tbol yet?
> 
> Hard to find your journal on tapatalk!


welcome aboard

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231058-pieman-goes-nuclear-natty-scum-must-die.html

sadly nothing yet. No pumps and no improvement in strength (my lifts are still down post injury)

I trained my back today and seemed fine, i went reasonably mild. I will start to introduce deadlifts again next week.

When are you unleashing the new pics of the finished article?


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> welcome aboard
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231058-pieman-goes-nuclear-natty-scum-must-die.html
> 
> sadly nothing yet. No pumps and no improvement in strength (my lifts are still down post injury)
> 
> I trained my back today and seemed fine, i went reasonably mild. I will start to introduce deadlifts again next week.
> 
> When are you unleashing the new pics of the finished article?


Awesome ill post now then it stays in my participated topics!

Good stuff hopefully you won't have any issues with it during the cycle, early days mate it'll come just keep plugging away!

I'm training with Scott tmro so check back I'm sure he will pic whore like mad lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome ill post now then it stays in my participated topics!
> 
> Good stuff hopefully you won't have any issues with it during the cycle, early days mate it'll come just keep plugging away!
> 
> I'm training with Scott tmro so check back I'm sure he will pic whore like mad lol


Be great to see new pics mate. Was very impressed by last ones. An hour posing must have been serious hard work. I'm out of breath just posin for 1 picture and that was when I was leaner and fit lol.

I also shake like crazy posing, any ideas how to stop this? Do you do the same?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Be great to see new pics mate. Was very impressed by last ones. An hour posing must have been serious hard work. I'm out of breath just posin for 1 picture and that was when I was leaner and fit lol.
> 
> I also shake like crazy posing, any ideas how to stop this? Do you do the same?


Yea I pretty much treated it as a workout was knackered! Doing "sets" i suppose you'd call it of call outs with quarter turns and all mandatories held for time each one aswell.

I'm not bad with shaking, I did see somewhere that maybe you'll be tensing too hard that's making you shake. More than likely though its because you're not conditioned to hold the poses, guy who helped me with posing calls it getting stage for for posing. So we are working in making it harder practicing so it seems easy on stage.

Holding the quads tight for the entire time you're on stage is sooooo tough though 

We will have to see on pics lol !


----------



## Suprakill4

I think you might be right mate. Will just have tk practice more. My main oasis is smiling when posing. Just cannot force a smile lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I think you might be right mate. Will just have tk practice more. My main oasis is smiling when posing. Just cannot force a smile lol


Haha I'm same mate, it's hard as you're concentrating so tend to make more of a "forcing a poo out" face


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I'm same mate, it's hard as you're concentrating so tend to make more of a "forcing a poo out" face


Mate nobody can look as angry as Supra "the soap..... Pick it up!"

That's what I think when I see his mug lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Mate nobody can look as angry as Supra "the soap..... Pick it up!"
> 
> That's what I think when I see his mug lol


Lmao.


----------



## liam0810

Fcuk me mate Scott just shown me pics from today. You've blown me right out of the water already! You've even got a tan!


----------



## CJ

Looking in a good place buddy.

Full and vascular


----------



## Sambuca

wow Will you are looking ****ing insane mate. Good job mate. Like the tan haha <3


----------



## Sharpy76

Look fvcking awesome Will!!

Over a week to go too, you'll smash it mate:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Wait till show day @dutch_scott I'm gonna be that scouse fella haha


----------



## Queenie

Jesus H Christ Will!

Bloody speechless here. Fab work


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Go hoooonmmme!
> 
> Stoppppp it!!!


AWWWWW LAAAA IT'S TOOOOO EASY JUST STOPPIT WILL YA!!!!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Not carbed up just maintainance
> 
> High water high sodium
> 
> Chocolate in and jam
> 
> Wait for show day


Lucky lucky b4stard!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

I'll promise to never use this word again but your shoulders look fvcking SICK

Looking like a bronzed adonis mate!

MT2? How much do use if you don't mind me asking?

Just started it last night and i'm as white as what you were lol


----------



## C.Hill

Looking excellent William!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll promise to never use this word again but your shoulders look fvcking SICK
> 
> Looking like a bronzed adonis mate!
> 
> MT2? How much do use if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Just started it last night and i'm as white as what you were lol


Don't touch the stuff mate! I just go very dark naturally pal, I told this lot that I did they just didn't believe me lol. This is after like four 6 minute sun beds, ill have another few before Monday and ill be nicely tanned by then.

I always used to keep sunbed use up just got lazy with it.

Cheers for complements mate much appreciated, just a 10 day long run in now! Hopefully it won't drag too much


----------



## TELBOR

Great work William! :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman

awesome! Now smile you miserable knut!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Just answer fee dms will on 3600 cals at moment


Lol I bulk on less than that


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Lol I bulk on less than that


The last five days have been really enjoyable food wise and before this only tough times is we had a 4 week period of 2600kcals on very low fat and fruit carbs.

Filled back out well and held condition/weight as the changes he made had drastic effects in a short time, now looking forward to the big man bringing us in dry and full peaking for week on Sunday!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> The last five days have been really enjoyable food wise and before this only tough times is we had a 4 week period of 2600kcals on very low fat and fruit carbs.
> 
> Filled back out well and held condition/weight as the changes he made had drastic effects in a short time, now looking forward to the big man bringing us in dry and full peaking for week on Sunday!


Yeah I think youll lok great buddy.

Your one of those horrible ****ers that lean up easily...no such luck for me


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Worked hard off season to get his output as high as possible and cals as high so cud take him down no harsh cal drops same with Liam same with me now! Off season I feel is for metabolism hyping not necessarily growing !
> 
> Can't wait for bed ford


Me too mate, 10 days !!

Well im growing but not sure about the hyping whatsamajit lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome mate!!!!!!!!! YES YES!


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> awesome! Now smile you miserable knut!


Mhaha I do when posing properly just looks abit gay for random gym shots


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate!!!!!!!!! YES YES!


Not long left now! Tbh last five days maintaining weight with higher carbs have been a welcome rest from the previous grinding four weeks, I'm ready for a tough peak week now and to hopefully come in looking half decent !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Not long left now! Tbh last five days maintaining weight with higher carbs have been a welcome rest from the previous grinding four weeks, I'm ready for a tough peak week now and to hopefully come in looking half decent !


Your already there mate, turn up like that and its onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Seperation on quads, awesome! Kept them fcukers hidden havnt you, making mine look shameful now  lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great pictures Will. Come on loads since the last ones and they were bloody good. Hope all goes well at the show, you deserve a great result for your hard work.


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Not long left now! Tbh last five days maintaining weight with higher carbs have been a welcome rest from the previous grinding four weeks, I'm ready for a tough peak week now and to hopefully come in looking half decent !


yeah only half decent would be a result. Well for my ego anyway! haha! Mate not got much else to say but you are looking awesome and you'll smash it now. Couldn't be happier for you pal, happier for you than i was me and that's gods honest truth. Time to coast in and take Muscletalk Champs by storm! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> yeah only half decent would be a result. Well for my ego anyway! haha! Mate not got much else to say but you are looking awesome and you'll smash it now. Couldn't be happier for you pal, happier for you than i was me and that's gods honest truth. Time to coast in and take Muscletalk Champs by storm! :thumb:


Appreciate having you in my corner as always ya sexy ****er


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Your already there mate, turn up like that and its onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Seperation on quads, awesome! Kept them fcukers hidden havnt you, making mine look shameful now  lol.


Haha they are split really well, hip flexes are through right at the top pleased with lines. Quads are definitely needing a hammering offseason though poor sweep, lend me yours!


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Great pictures Will. Come on loads since the last ones and they were bloody good. Hope all goes well at the show, you deserve a great result for your hard work.


Cheers Ben appreciate it mate, happy with how I've come in main goal is to not look out of place and I don't think I will now!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Haha they are split really well, hip flexes are through right at the top pleased with lines. Quads are definitely needing a hammering offseason though poor sweep, lend me yours!


Bit of perspective lad...your legs will need bringing up to match the older boys who have been doing it for years and years......but yours are still very good and size means nothing without shape, and your shape is good.

Not a junior on the planet who is the finished article...but you have lots of potential and one of the better juniors ive seen kicking around


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Bit of perspective lad...your legs will need bringing up to match the older boys who have been doing it for years and years......but yours are still very good and size means nothing without shape, and your shape is good.
> 
> Not a junior on the planet who is the finished article...but you have lots of potential and one of the better juniors ive seen kicking around


Yeah the shape of his are excellent!! Bl00dy junior still too, fcuk sake lol awesome.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Ben appreciate it mate, happy with how I've come in main goal is to not look out of place and I don't think I will now!


Only way you'll look out of place is if you get up with the bikini group :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Not sure if you know but my new journal is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------



## Galaxy

CHRIST!!! Superb condition mate, cuts on your quads are insane. Great respect for what you have achieved mate and only 23!!!!

BTW........Smile, your on camera


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Not sure if you know but my new journal is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


I'll have a look on computer tonight mate thanks for the heads up!

Was very sad to hear your news aswell mate, you're a very strong minded man though and have a great way of using the positives in life to keep yourself going. Keep fighting mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> CHRIST!!! Superb condition mate, cuts on your quads are insane. Great respect for what you have achieved mate and only 23!!!!
> 
> BTW........Smile, your on camera


Cheers mate appreciate it, I don't smile on gym ones as it just seems too gay lol


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate appreciate it, I don't smile on gym ones as it just seems too gay lol


Whats gay about getting your pic taken...... half naked, sweaty and by another man :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Mhaha I do when posing properly just looks abit gay for random gym shots


If it feels gay when you smile. It means being gay makes you happy.

We don't care bro


----------



## Bad Alan

Plans in now till Wednesday when we re-check condition and do carb load properly!

High carb next two days then into four day get super ripped up sick lean phase 

Cardio stops after Monday and got all training written out for next week. Feel good knowing plans for next phase and head is not scrambled for once ha!


----------



## Fatboy80

Bloody ell Will! You look great! A credit to all your hard work and Scott's knowledge.

Well done both.


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> Bloody ell Will! You look great! A credit to all your hard work and Scott's knowledge.
> 
> Well done both.


Cheers mate and I completely agree credit where it's due couldn't have done it without him even this far, important few days coming up now and it'll all be worth it


----------



## Sharpy76

Taking your time changing your avi mate?! 

My vote is the first pic, fvcking awesome.

Honestly can't believe your progress in less than 12 months:eek:


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Taking your time changing your avi mate?!
> 
> My vote is the first pic, fvcking awesome.
> 
> Honestly can't believe your progress in less than 12 months:eek:


Hahah HAPPY NOW!?!?

Cheers mate, I'm far from happy where I am physique wise and have a fair few weak points. Really motivated to get into a long hard offseason of growing and see where I can get!

After a good few day's binge post show that is


----------



## simonthepieman

That last pic is epic.

Did Scott get out the 3D AB cookbook?


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Be worth it when u feed me Saturday
> 
> Can anyone say buffet


You can have whatever you like my sweet


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> You not keeping up on sessions would be nice lol


Trashed me yesterday!

3 1/2 plate seated presses much?! Ill pass


----------



## RACK

Come a looooooooong way since that shy lad who met me and Scott in meadowhall last september mate. Very proud of you!

I'll send more gay-ness over the weekend on whatsapp


----------



## simonthepieman

So wait, you are going to shred more. Dear mother of god.


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> So wait, you are going to shred more. Dear mother of god.


Got a four days not full on zero carb deplete but low carb to really bring condition in, water and sodium both high still all the time.

Then fill back up with carbs three days before the show! Got plans sorted till weds and we will then be talking carb up weds morning although I'm sure the boss already has a solid idea of what we are doing unless my body decides to throw him another curveball


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Got a four days not full on zero carb deplete but low carb to really bring condition in, water and sodium both high still all the time.
> 
> Then fill back up with carbs three days before the show! Got plans sorted till weds and we will then be talking carb up weds morning although I'm sure the boss already has a solid idea of what we are doing unless my body decides to throw him another curveball


Can you be whatever weight you want in the Juniors mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Can you be whatever weight you want in the Juniors mate?


Yes pal, and I always said I wouldn't bother trying to make any weight class for my first show anyway id just come in where i should, its been more as a test for myself and a goal to be achieved.

As long as I look my best and enjoy the day with mates and family ill be happy. Never know who's going to turn up and there are people who have done this alot longer than me, more the experience first time out and then get back to growing


----------



## RACK

Yeah, I'm pretty sure there's no weight class for juniors

Beat me too it lol


----------



## simonthepieman

Damn, i respect @dutch_scott for his tenacity and drive, I haven't always agreed with all he's said on my time on here from time to time, but **** do these results speak for themselves. Good work fellas.

Al, are you going to have a progress montage made up. ie month to month progress


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Damn, i respect @dutch_scott for his tenacity and drive, I haven't always agreed with all he's said on my time on here from time to time, but **** do these results speak for themselves. Good work fellas.
> 
> Al, are you going to have a progress montage made up. ie month to month progress


I've got week1 pics and ill just put show day side by side, you'll be shocked at wk1-now transformation as I haven't shown many my start of prep pics 

He's a fantastic motivator and knows his **** mate, can't question him like you say as he just churns out ripped physiques ! He's so involved and hands on 24/7 communication with me now always checking on me. Can't thank him enough.


----------



## Suprakill4

Thats good mate, no added stress of making weight.


----------



## TELBOR

Be good to see week 1 mate, then peak at bulk then stage


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> I've got week1 pics and ill just put show day side by side, you'll be shocked at wk1-now transformation as I haven't shown many my start of prep pics
> 
> He's a fantastic motivator and knows his **** mate, can't question him like you say as he just churns out ripped physiques ! He's so involved and hands on 24/7 communication with me now always checking on me. Can't thank him enough.


how much was in person and how much was online/phone


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Be good to see week 1 mate, then peak at bulk then stage


I meant my starting pic from bulk peak weight! Should have my day1 pics from starting with Scott too ill try dig'em out actually 

Will be good to see ten month change even though four of those have been dieting for this show should still be a decent change.


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> how much was in person and how much was online/phone


Can't discuss mate, drop Scott a pm as don't know his fees now.

We've worked together from the start etc but he works out very reasonable for me


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> I meant my starting pic from bulk peak weight! Should have my day1 pics from starting with Scott too ill try dig'em out actually
> 
> Will be good to see ten month change even though four of those have been dieting for this show should still be a decent change.


Sorry mate, thought you meant from day 1 - I'll close the door on my way out :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, thought you meant from day 1 - I'll close the door on my way out :lol:


Hahah don't be daft ya belter 

Is a good idea didn't think of it!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Can't discuss mate, drop Scott a pm as don't know his fees now.
> 
> We've worked together from the start etc but he works out very reasonable for me


Sorry, i ment how often was your contact. Not prices


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Sorry, i ment how often was your contact. Not prices


Oh right mate sorry!

I go over to see Scott every week in person usually as its only 40mins just to train and chill when I've got a day off.

We speak everyday on whatsapp/text or on the phone. Email update once a week for training purposes or on a Sunday for most of prep but it can change daily now so we update every morning.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Carbing up is going well
> 
> Progress
> 
> View attachment 126969
> 
> 
> View attachment 126970


Knuckling down time to get it done


----------



## Bad Alan

Fasted cardio done early, last high-ish carb day today and training arms in about an hour.

Looking forward to getting back into deplete shame it falls on last three days in work so will be tough, but should be a smooth run in after that's over


----------



## Suprakill4

Got fcuking wings there mate. Excellent.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Got fcuking wings there mate. Excellent.


Nice of you to say mate but I think it needs a lot of work, then again I'm comparing it to Liam's taper that I see pics of and it's just a different look.


----------



## Bad Alan

Arms trashed really pleased with workout still and 20mins post workout cardio done.

Just chill and get all food in now before a big 4 day push to get really lean 

Bring it on!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Arms trashed really pleased with workout still and 20mins post workout cardio done.
> 
> Just chill and get all food in now before a big 4 day push to get really lean
> 
> Bring it on!


Don't tease us. What did you do?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Nice of you to say mate but I think it needs a lot of work, then again I'm comparing it to Liam's taper that I see pics of and it's just a different look.


I'm sh1t at posing as you know but someone who competes told me when doing rear lat spread to crunch abs whilst flaring lats and it made it look different on my pics, less level at the top and bought shape out on traps if that makes sense? Give it a shot mate but another way, amazing back and the biceps look great on rear double bicep.

Great work seriously.


----------



## Suprakill4

P.s get a haircut ffs lol. Looks really long at the back.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> P.s get a haircut ffs lol. Looks really long at the back.


Haha was going to go this week, but leaving it till Thursday next week so it's fresh done for comp. cba sitting talking to hairdresser two weeks in a row lol!

My hair is always quite long anyway never get it short wouldn't want to get profiled as a meathead bodybuilder


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> Don't tease us. What did you do?


Cable curls ss/ hammer curls

Rope push downs ss/ lying db ext

Heavy ez bar curls

Overhead ez bar ascending then descending drop sets

Db curls

Weighted dips

Rev bb curls

Forearm curls

Calves

Then 20mins in arc trainer, sunbed and home


----------



## Suprakill4

Nothing wrong with meat heads lol.


----------



## biglbs

dutch_scott said:


> Carbing up is going well
> 
> Progress
> 
> View attachment 126969
> 
> 
> View attachment 126970


Bloody wide,excellent condition


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Bloody wide,excellent condition


Cheers big fella 

Got few days deplete now, water and sodium still high then re-asses Wednesday morning.

Looking forward to next four days even though I know it's going to be tough with work it should see me in shape ready for carbs!


----------



## Suprakill4

Now that's a fcuking coach right there you even get told how you can and can't have your hair lmao. Only joking  I don't think he would suit skin head at all.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Please keep your hair generic skinheads no offence r ten a penny keep that nice curly I don't over juice and dht didn't skin my scalp look is [email protected]


Haha you know I keep it long, I'm a comb over boy


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Now that's a fcuking coach right there you even get told how you can and can't have your hair lmao. Only joking  I don't think he would suit skin head at all.


I wouldn't shave it mate, I have a bit of a small head and my ears really stick out when face is skinny so I'd look a div.

Plus I like my comb over haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Morning cardio done only two more to go before cardio is out till after comp 

7 days out back into diet mode, time to get rippppppped!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

Havent posted at all, but have followed for the last month or so.

Fcuking mint stuff mate. Can tell you've grafted for this. and did I read 60 hour work weeks? fcuk me top stuff mate got my respect for that like.


----------



## Bad Alan

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Havent posted at all, but have followed for the last month or so.
> 
> Fcuking mint stuff mate. Can tell you've grafted for this. and did I read 60 hour work weeks? fcuk me top stuff mate got my respect for that like.


Cheers mate nice of you to say!

Yea work has been tough, only three days left now though got four days off before show to put feet up 

Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy the 4 days off. Need to be relaxed for the show eh. Eager to see final pics!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Enjoy the 4 days off. Need to be relaxed for the show eh. Eager to see final pics!!


As long as I look my best I'm happy mate, only competition this time out is myself been a good test!

Not in it for fame or anything (good job  )

Pure getting my first show experience under my belt and learning so I can come back and be competitive in a year or two.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Enjoy the 4 days off. Need to be relaxed for the show eh. Eager to see final pics!!


Massively looking forward to four days pure sofa and eating time though


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> As long as I look my best I'm happy mate, only competition this time out is myself been a good test!
> 
> Not in it for fame or anything (good job  )
> 
> Pure getting my first show experience under my belt and learning so I can come back and be competitive in a year or two.


Good attitude


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Good attitude


And then I can get my growing boots on and catch you up ya ****er


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> And then I can get my growing boots on and catch you up ya ****er


Pah. .dont use me as a target mate, im old and you're a young pup and will soon surpass me.


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Only loganator is ahead of u for balance size and how cut as Liam is a classic!
> 
> Oh and rock sox! Ill happily say that judging by stage pics even with me using me!
> 
> Ull go far and are leaner now than most onstage so I'd Useage stars are ur limit ! Lets keep ripped this offseason and enjoy this show first gna be epic


Not worthy of being mentioned in the same sentence as those two, I'm happy with how far we have come though mate, really happy and I'm sure we will continue to progress!

Lean and large this offseason, want to get big and fcuking strong


----------



## Bad Alan

All about enjoying it with friends and family round for me 

Going to be a top day!


----------



## CJ

In fact..cant be assed lol

Enjoy your last week buddy.


----------



## liam0810

7 days time and we'll be there watching Will smash it. Am proper giddy. Only downside is that it's gonna be full of southerners and I'm gonna feel outta shape! Haha


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> 7 days time and we'll be there watching Will smash it. Am proper giddy. Only downside is that it's gonna be full of southerners and I'm gonna feel outta shape! Haha


Oh yea bloody southerners forgot about them when I was picking a show !!!!

Haha it'll be a nice day out mate, embrace gaining mode !!!!


----------



## Queenie

Oi! Nothing wrong with southerners. We have awesome boobs and great accents.


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> Oi! Nothing wrong with southerners. We have awesome boobs and great accents.


This...only with moobs in my case


----------



## CJ

liam0810 said:


> 7 days time and we'll be there watching Will smash it. Am proper giddy. Only downside is that it's gonna be full of southerners and I'm gonna feel outta shape! Haha


Not next to me you wont


----------



## Milky

I believe your looking fu8kig good mate and fair play to you...


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Oi! Nothing wrong with southerners. We have awesome boobs and great accents.


Haha SOME of you are ok.......ish 

Good weekend??


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Oi! Nothing wrong with southerners. We have awesome boobs and great accents.


I agree with that boobs bit, met a few with awesome boobs. The accent thing not really. Especially as you don't pronounce words with the letter U in it properly. It's duck or fcuk not dack or fack. Silly billies


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Haha SOME of you are ok.......ish
> 
> Good weekend??


Rubbish one. Bad week, bad weekend. Can only get better! U?


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I believe your looking fu8kig good mate and fair play to you...


As I said on the phone mate and as I've told Will on whatsapp he's looking awesome.


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> I believe your looking fu8kig good mate and fair play to you...


Cheers boss appreciate it, tbh the support and feedback has been massive and I'm grateful for everyone taking the time to comment.

It's been tough but I still feel although I will look MY best I'm far from looking like a bodybuilder which is my ultimate goal. A lot of growing and improvement to come so I can try be competitive in a few years.

It'll be a good run out so to speak and a great learning curve/experience but I'm not expecting much and I'm new to the whole "scene".

Lots of hard work this week, thanks again


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> I agree with that boobs bit, met a few with awesome boobs. The accent thing not really. Especially as you don't pronounce words with the letter U in it properly. It's duck or fcuk not dack or fack. Silly billies


Common tramps say dack or fack. Proper southerners say it properly!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Rubbish one. Bad week, bad weekend. Can only get better! U?


Always a positive outlook 

Standard groundhog days now, cardio, work, train with cooking, eating and sleeping between ha.

Enjoying the process so alls good, bringing condition in now! Off for second 40mins cardio after work on deplete diet, should be fun!


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Common tramps say dack or fack. Proper southerners say it properly!


Jesus I've met a lot of common tramps then including Scott haha!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> Jesus I've met a lot of common tramps then including Scott haha!


Oops lol


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> Oops lol


We will test you on Sunday with your speech. Every time you fail then that's one motorboat allowed. This is only fair


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> We will test you on Sunday with your speech. Every time you fail then that's one motorboat allowed. This is only fair


Thats fine I won't fail


----------



## simonthepieman

RXQueenie said:


> Oi! Nothing wrong with southerners. We have awesome boobs and great accents.


It's true. My tits are cracking


----------



## Bad Alan

Second cardio session down, major hypo when I got in had to sit and sweat it out for a good 15 minutes to stop seeing black spots.

Couple of meals left to go just need to cook for tomorrow and chill now 

Last two days in work incoming woooohoooo !


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Second cardio session down, major hypo when I got in had to sit and sweat it out for a good 15 minutes to stop seeing black spots.
> 
> Couple of meals left to go just need to cook for tomorrow and chill now
> 
> Last two days in work incoming woooohoooo !


Sit it out?? You crazy sod. Surely 5g of dextrose would be ok?

Mad bàstard


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Sit it out?? You crazy sod. Surely 5g of dextrose would be ok?
> 
> Mad bàstard


Noooo way mate, just wait for body to self regulate when on diet. If it was hypo induced by insulin use then yes extra carbs needed as clearly wouldn't have taken enough, but not in this situation.

Loved it anyway hahahh getting lean


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Noooo way mate, just wait for body to self regulate when on diet. If it was hypo induced by insulin use then yes extra carbs needed as clearly wouldn't have taken enough, but not in this situation.
> 
> Loved it anyway hahahh getting lean


#dedication



*Disclaimer - hash tags are for homosexuals :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Second cardio session down, major hypo when I got in had to sit and sweat it out for a good 15 minutes to stop seeing black spots.
> 
> Couple of meals left to go just need to cook for tomorrow and chill now
> 
> Last two days in work incoming woooohoooo !


I was like that on quite a few cardio sessions it was awful!!!!! Sweating profusely and dizzy. Horrid feeling.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I was like that on quite a few cardio sessions it was awful!!!!! Sweating profusely and dizzy. Horrid feeling.


Haha I take it as it mean's you're doing something right 

It soon passes just feel like **** for a while!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I take it as it mean's you're doing something right
> 
> It soon passes just feel like **** for a while!


Yeah it was always just before I had chicken and veg meal so soon as nailed that I was fine.


----------



## Bad Alan

Morning cardio stint completeeeee only one more day of cardio left tmro 

6 days to push through, chest and hamstrings later and my last sunbed session!


----------



## Got2getlean

Last week buddy you've done amazing ! Looking **** hot, Can't wait to see you on stage Sunday


----------



## Bad Alan

Got2getlean said:


> Last week buddy you've done amazing ! Looking **** hot, Can't wait to see you on stage Sunday


Cheers chris, will see you there mate!


----------



## Beklet

You doing the Bedford show?


----------



## Bad Alan

Beklet said:


> You doing the Bedford show?


Yep this Sunday! You attending?


----------



## Beklet

Would be rude not to


----------



## Fatboy80

I think I'm gonna try and get to this show to support Will (not that he needs it!) as ive got Sunday off.

I'll have to get a T-Shirt made up.... 'I'm only here for the Willy!'


----------



## Bad Alan

Beklet said:


> Would be rude not to


Memorise my face and make sure you say hi


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> I think I'm gonna try and get to this show to support Will (not that he needs it!) as ive got Sunday off.
> 
> I'll have to get a T-Shirt made up.... 'I'm only here for the Willy!'


Would be great if you could mate! Chris is coming you live near each other don't you?

Make sure you come find us if you do come!


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Would be great if you could mate! Chris is coming you live near each other don't you?
> 
> Make sure you come find us if you do come!


Ok, cool I'll message him now.

How you feeling?


----------



## Fatboy80

Fatboy80 said:


> Ok, cool I'll message him now.
> 
> How you feeling?


Dammmmmmmmit! Mrs just got home and reminded me we're going to Cotswold show on Sunday, so I won't be there :cursing:


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> Ok, cool I'll message him now.
> 
> How you feeling?


As I should be doing during last few days push haha feeling good that ill look ok though, focusing on that.

Work is tough though last cardio sessions tmro is a bonus


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> Dammmmmmmmit! Mrs just got home and reminded me we're going to Cotswold show on Sunday, so I won't be there :cursing:


No worries mate plenty of updates on here from the lads I'd have thought, I won't be about much though !


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> No worries mate plenty of updates on here from the lads I'd have thought, I won't be about much though !


I'm annoyed about this!! As seeing your starting pic, as an ex chubster, is very inspiring what you've achieved!


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> I'm annoyed about this!! As seeing your starting pic, as an ex chubster, is very inspiring what you've achieved!


Cheers mate I'm very happy with how far I've come with Scott and looking forward to continuing to improve from here!

Bigger and better to come


----------



## Fatboy80

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate I'm very happy with how far I've come with Scott and looking forward to continuing to improve from here!
> 
> Bigger and better to come


I think it's mad, now that you're leaner, how much bigger you look too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Fatboy80 said:


> I think it's mad, now that you're leaner, how much bigger you look too.


It's all in the carb loading and getting fullness correct, Scott has been spot on with it so far and I'm confident ill look as good as I can on the day!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and hamstrings tonight followed by the usual 20mins post workout cardio. Chest session was still strong and had a really good workout, looking forward to last cardio sessions tmro lol 

Today been tough as expected with work but only tomorrow to survive through on this diet, feeling positive very confidence in Scott we are going to come in well.

Big kick in the teeth today and not going to dwell on it and discuss at length or it will get me down but;

Message through after entry form received stating that as I turn 24 two weeks before the Brits I am not able to compete as a junior. Spoke to Scott and we are going to do first timers. Confident we can do well in this class, no weight limit to worry about which pleased about as i just want to look as good as i can and continue to improve. will be a good first outing. Looking forward to the experience still plenty of time for me to grow into the u90s class in years to come.

But of a kick in the teeth but doesn't change plans really and don't want it to, had a good prep so far and ready to enjoy my day as the reward with friends and family round.


----------



## CJ

Mate..honestly don't sweat it.

Id have no problems slapping ypu in the inters buddy.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Mate..honestly don't sweat it.
> 
> Id have no problems slapping ypu in the inters buddy.


Cheers CJ like I've said experience and enjoyment main motivators this first time, then just improve every time is all I can do!

I'd get whooped with the big boys hahah


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers CJ like I've said experience and enjoyment main motivators this first time, then just improve every time is all I can do!
> 
> I'd get whooped with the big boys hahah


Ultimately..there are monsters and freaks in every class so nobody knows really how youd do in any class buddy.

Thats why I laugh at some of the sh1t that people come out with.

You have a cracking attitude and a real nice physique.

I think youll do very well mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Ultimately..there are monsters and freaks in every class so nobody knows really how youd do in any class buddy.
> 
> Thats why I laugh at some of the sh1t that people come out with.
> 
> You have a cracking attitude and a real nice physique.
> 
> I think youll do very well mate.


Cheers Craig can't wait now, looking forward to the finish line and seeing the end result.

Agree I said that lol always a freak shows up and wipes everyone out


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers Craig can't wait now, looking forward to the finish line and seeing the end result.
> 
> Agree I said that lol always a freak shows up and wipes everyone out


Really looking forward to it too buddy


----------



## simonthepieman

1st, last, lucky win, a scandelous loss, and everything in between means little compared to you getting up on stage and showing people the fruits of a year of graft and dedication.

Knock 'em dead tiger


----------



## marknorthumbria

That freak that wipes everyone out is u mate ha


----------



## Bad Alan

simonthepieman said:


> 1st, last, lucky win, a scandelous loss, and everything in between means little compared to you getting up on stage and showing people the fruits of a year of graft and dedication.
> 
> Knock 'em dead tiger


Cheers fella, ill enjoy it where ever I fit


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> That freak that wipes everyone out is u mate ha


Maybe in ten years mate


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I know what people mean but
> 
> Wow I started a retort with 5-10 years of names and predictions but alas maturity takes me this far!
> 
> Maybe classics for will as well hell do well in any!
> 
> The physiques which u can predict so well are balanced and all rounded!
> 
> Will, you'll be fine in any class u hae condition and no glaring weakness!
> 
> Lets rock ur great and next week u can eat lol


If aimed at me then yeah names would mean nothing.

My comments were not aimed at you but your retort perhaps indicates that the cap isnt too far off fitting 

Obviously you can either ignore my post to emphasise your power stance on the matter (arguing with an idiot drags you down to my level after all) or you can list the names and detail your experience !!! Either way im happy 

Ive heard lots of predictions in the past !!!!!!!

Loves ya

Wills a real humble guy..I like that in a person. Actions have always spoken louder than words for me and I agree that Will has an excellent chance of doing well.


----------



## 3752

Bad Alan said:


> As long as I look my best I'm happy mate, only competition this time out is myself been a good test!
> 
> Not in it for fame or anything (good job  )
> 
> Pure getting my first show experience under my belt and learning so I can come back and be competitive in a year or two.


reading this pleases me.......keep this attitude and no matter what you will enjoy the experience.....

no one can predict what will happen onstage NO ONE!!!!!........as both a seasoned competitor and a Qualified Judge i can honestly say that nothing to do with competing is predictable, enjoy your time onstage mate.....

Good luck


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> It's all fun.
> 
> Glad wills doing so well. He's sucha brilliant guy. Been around 15 years In Neil's gym from flex, my athlete Duane, James Llewelyn, huni g, Neil, iv enjoyed seeing young turn great.
> 
> Think we got a potential great dedicated future champ. Step one Sunday. Humble lovely guy is will. Pleasure to know him.


You know im playing 

Powers ref an all.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> reading this pleases me.......keep this attitude and no matter what you will enjoy the experience.....
> 
> no one can predict what will happen onstage NO ONE!!!!!........as both a seasoned competitor and a Qualified Judge i can honestly say that nothing to do with competing is predictable, enjoy your time onstage mate.....
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Paul good to have you in here


----------



## TELBOR

Last day at work William?!?

:beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Last day at work William?!?
> 
> :beer:


Yes mate and just done last morning cardio session of prep 

Just 20mins post back training tonight now yay!

Got to get through work today then feet up for four days, two days deplete left then can start filling back out.

5 days out, closing in!


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Ur more winning than me I did appalling onstage so I must concede experience on this but the alcohol race is mine for the losing,,


Lol..not by much though.

What did you decide in the end, packingmon the mass or staying as is.


----------



## Spragga

Best of luck to you mate....


----------



## Bad Alan

Spragga said:


> Best of luck to you mate....


Cheers mate the support has been great on here, been a long prep and looking forward to end result now!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Yes mate and just done last morning cardio session of prep
> 
> Just 20mins post back training tonight now yay!
> 
> Got to get through work today then feet up for four days, two days deplete left then can start filling back out.
> 
> 5 days out, closing in!


Good man,focusing well you will do good,you have amazed me with determination well cool!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Good man,focusing well you will do good,you have amazed me with determination well cool!


Cheers big man, nice avi


----------



## Bad Alan

Trained back and competed all cardio sessions now!

Work was really busy, wont lie today has nearly broke me physically and mentally drained and exhausted. Trained insane as always 

Proud I've grinded through today and earnt my cuts lol.

No more work and one day deplete left, time to chill and put feet up for final four days. Just got to nail food plan as the boss orders!

Still two weight sessions left but nothing else on the agenda but sofa and bed time!!!!

Happy man.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers big man, nice avi


cheers mate


----------



## Queenie

Ahhh you made it through today  well done! The end is well in sight now!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhh you made it through today  well done! The end is well in sight now!


Yep, feet up for well earned rest into the show! First time I feel like I've really earnt this after today as it was tough and I pretty much took myself to breaking point tbh through work, training and double cardio.

I know everyone goes through the same on prep, and a lot have it tougher but I still feel a little self satisfaction at how much I put into the last few days in particular never mind the previous 16 weeks


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> Yep, feet up for well earned rest into the show! First time I feel like I've really earnt this after today as it was tough and I pretty much took myself to breaking point tbh through work, training and double cardio.
> 
> I know everyone goes through the same on prep, and a lot have it tougher but I still feel a little self satisfaction at how much I put into the last few days in particular never mind the previous 16 weeks


Don't ever take anything away from yourself. Youve worked just as hard as anyone else that was in your position 

Let me know what happens on jezza tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Don't ever take anything away from yourself. Youve worked just as hard as anyone else that was in your position
> 
> Let me know what happens on jezza tomorrow


Hahaha I will!

Thanks for support as always


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Yep, feet up for well earned rest into the show! First time I feel like I've really earnt this after today as it was tough and I pretty much took myself to breaking point tbh through work, training and double cardio.
> 
> I know everyone goes through the same on prep, and a lot have it tougher but I still feel a little self satisfaction at how much I put into the last few days in particular never mind the previous 16 weeks


Too fvcking right you earned it mate. Your attitude and determination throughout this is inspirational mate, you did everything you had to and more and always came across positive even when you probably felt like sh1te!

Just a few days now mate...home stretch :thumbup:


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> Too fvcking right you earned it mate. Your attitude and determination throughout this is inspirational mate, you did everything you had to and more and always came across positive even when you probably felt like sh1te!
> 
> Just a few days now mate...home stretch :thumbup:


Cheers mate, I had a couple weak minded moments in honesty but can say never even near deviating from my plan once.

Finish line seems so close but so far


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, I had a couple weak minded moments in honesty but can say never even near deviating from my plan once.
> 
> Finish line seems so close but so far


Mate we all have weak minded moments but then we realise we need to MTFU and remember the goal we are striving for. As I've said time and time again you should be very proud of what you've achieved and enjoy the rest now and I will see you Saturday you lovely lovely man


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Mate we all have weak minded moments but then we realise we need to MTFU and remember the goal we are striving for. As I've said time and time again you should be very proud of what you've achieved and enjoy the rest now and I will see you Saturday you lovely lovely man


Indeed you will mate 

One more day deplete to go!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> It's all fun.
> 
> Glad wills doing so well. He's sucha brilliant guy. Been around 15 years In Neil's gym from flex, my athlete Duane, James Llewelyn, huni g, Neil, iv enjoyed seeing young turn great.
> 
> Think we got a potential great dedicated future champ. Step one Sunday. Humble lovely guy is will. Pleasure to know him.


So you like Will then yeah? Lmao.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> So you like Will then yeah? Lmao.


Everybody does I'm a nice boy


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> So you like Will then yeah? Lmao.


Fcuking hates him what he tells me


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Everybody does I'm a nice boy


That you are mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Fcuking hates him what he tells me


Well I neverrrrrrrr


----------



## Dagman72

Looking forward to the finish article mate, should be so proud of what you have achieved in such a short space of time.


----------



## Bad Alan

Dagman72 said:


> Looking forward to the finish article mate, should be so proud of what you have achieved in such a short space of time.


Cheers mate, I'm really happy with how we have improved with only a 6 month "bulk" and looking forward to seeing what I can do with a good year out!

Really looking forward to getting this show done now, long prep it seems but totally worthwhile. Learned a lot about how hard you can actually push yourself, ill never complain about having to train hard again haha 

4 days out!


----------



## C.Hill

FOUR DAYS!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> FOUR DAYS!!!


Yep just sat on sofa chilling to **** day time tv, counting seconds between meals STARVING


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and napping!


----------



## Bad Alan

Thought I'd share my favourite meal ATM making dieting enjoyable!



1 1/2 scoops whey

6 egg whites

Whisked into a batter, fried in a dry pan. Sprinkled with cinnamon to taste, use the other 1/2 scoop of whey to drizzle over the top as a "sauce".

Lovely hot and soooo tasty, perfect post workout covered in jam or syrup (not for me ATM haha) or could blend the other whey with fruit and pour over.

Too much time on my hands today


----------



## ditz

Bad Alan said:


> Thought I'd share my favourite meal ATM making dieting enjoyable!
> 
> View attachment 127528
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 scoops whey
> 
> 6 egg whites
> 
> Whisked into a batter, fried in a dry pan. Sprinkled with cinnamon to taste, use the other 1/2 scoop of whey to drizzle over the top as a "sauce".
> 
> Lovely hot and soooo tasty, perfect post workout covered in jam or syrup (not for me ATM haha) or could blend the other whey with fruit and pour over.
> 
> Too much time on my hands today


Really!? I'm trying that today!!!!

Will, seen pics on page 125 was it.. Still can't get over it.. Look absolutely immense!!


----------



## Queenie

So... Jezza? How was it?  x


----------



## Suprakill4

That looks amazing mate!!!!!! Im rubbish at cooking, i even mess up my steak so have to get leanne to cook it. Cant even fry an egg either its crimated on the outside and all the egg white is still snotty on the top lmao.


----------



## Bad Alan

ditz said:


> Really!? I'm trying that today!!!!
> 
> Will, seen pics on page 125 was it.. Still can't get over it.. Look absolutely immense!!


Obviously how good they are will depend on your protein, I use sci tec whey isolate vanilla and ask Scott it tastes like ****ing ice cream no lie. Expensive but worth it 

Cheers pal hope you can make it over to show if not there will be plenty updates I'm sure !


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> So... Jezza? How was it?  x


Haha watched casino royale this morning then, haircut, shopping, banking for work grrr now finally back home to chill again so missed out on any jezza lol.

Hopefully tmro be less stressful !


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks amazing mate!!!!!! Im rubbish at cooking, i even mess up my steak so have to get leanne to cook it. Cant even fry an egg either its crimated on the outside and all the egg white is still snotty on the top lmao.


Lol I'm a culinary genius, all diet still made nice meal just used spices and herbs. This game is so much about food pull your finger out mate!

Make big batches of chilli mince, hot pots, chicken in sauces !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I'm a culinary genius, all diet still made nice meal just used spices and herbs. This game is so much about food pull your finger out mate!
> 
> Make big batches of chilli mince, hot pots, chicken in sauces !


I just can never be bothered mate. IM managing all my plain chicken and rice meals at the minute and nailing diet but when i start struggling ill be calling on you for some recipes lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I just can never be bothered mate. IM managing all my plain chicken and rice meals at the minute and nailing diet but when i start struggling ill be calling on you for some recipes lol


If I cba I just cover it in sauce when gaining anyway, love that BBQ Heinz woodsmoke or sweet chilli !

Off to gym just for abs and calves in about half an hour, been shopping for usual carb load things hoping got the right stuff just waiting on carb plans from the boss.

Arms tomorrow is last workout!

Not enjoying peeing every ten minutes lol water is still in high as is sodium.


----------



## C.Hill

Didn't think you was playing with sodium/ water levels mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Not doing that's what I said lol, all still just high as per usual


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> If I cba I just cover it in sauce when gaining anyway, love that BBQ Heinz woodsmoke or sweet chilli !
> 
> Off to gym just for abs and calves in about half an hour, been shopping for usual carb load things hoping got the right stuff just waiting on carb plans from the boss.
> 
> Arms tomorrow is last workout!
> 
> Not enjoying peeing every ten minutes lol water is still in high as is sodium.


Ive just ordered loads (and i mean loads) of walden farms calorie free sauces to try, probably not going to be great but will add flavour when i need it. The marshmallow dip looks a wierd one, picking them up tonight so will give them a whirl. Heard them mentioned quite alot on here. Have a good session bud. I hated my water load, one day was up to 12 litres, just mental weeing that much im glad i wasnt at work, wouldve been sacked lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive just ordered loads (and i mean loads) of walden farms calorie free sauces to try, probably not going to be great but will add flavour when i need it. The marshmallow dip looks a wierd one, picking them up tonight so will give them a whirl. Heard them mentioned quite alot on here. Have a good session bud. I hated my water load, one day was up to 12 litres, just mental weeing that much im glad i wasnt at work, wouldve been sacked lol.


All the sauces are poooooo taste rank haha, the spreads and mayos are really good though! Amazing mayo is better than Hellmans mayo, mint on chicken and tuna!

The spreads go well in shakes or on toast, apple butter is really nice.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> All the sauces are poooooo taste rank haha, the spreads and mayos are really good though! Amazing mayo is better than Hellmans mayo, mint on chicken and tuna!
> 
> The spreads go well in shakes or on toast, apple butter is really nice.


Ah bollox, ive got loads of bbq and ketchup type sauces lol. Got the amazing mayo too so will try that. Gutted now lol.


----------



## biglbs

How are the nerves mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah bollox, ive got loads of bbq and ketchup type sauces lol. Got the amazing mayo too so will try that. Gutted now lol.


They are awful I'd have sent you mine sat in fridge and I'm on diet still won't have em 

The mayo is really good though will be using all the time and apple butter for toast is perfect tastes good as jam!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> They are awful I'd have sent you mine sat in fridge and I'm on diet still won't have em
> 
> The mayo is really good though will be using all the time and apple butter for toast is perfect tastes good as jam!


Ah well, thats £60 wasted then! Ill just use the mayo and bin the rest if its no good.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> How are the nerves mate?


All good in the good mate, eager to get it done!

Driving down Saturday getting hotel with Liam, Scott and both my brothers so can chill out. Off work now just hitting meals and putting feet up.

Awaiting tomorrows plans and alls good. Shave in morning tan starts on Friday morning. Happy days 

You well?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah well, thats £60 wasted then! Ill just use the mayo and bin the rest if its no good.


You might like them pal I just don't


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> You might like them pal I just don't


Will see mate. Is your comp saturday or sunday? Just so i can keep phone on your journal for updates!


----------



## Suprakill4

In fact, do you have the post code of the venue? I might come watch as i no longer work weekends at work anymore, shifts changed a week ago!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Will see mate. Is your comp saturday or sunday? Just so i can keep phone on your journal for updates!


Sunday mate sure someone will be updating 

Wish it would hurry up !


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> In fact, do you have the post code of the venue? I might come watch as i no longer work weekends at work anymore, shifts changed a week ago!


Bedford corn exchange

St Paul's Square

Bedford

MK40 1SL

Quite a trek mate, more the merrier though of course would be good to meet up think there is a few coming off here already.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Bedford corn exchange
> 
> St Paul's Square
> 
> Bedford
> 
> MK40 1SL
> 
> Quite a trek mate, more the merrier though of course would be good to meet up think there is a few coming off here already.


will check into this mate and let you know, not been to a show for ages.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> All good in the good mate, eager to get it done!
> 
> Driving down Saturday getting hotel with Liam, Scott and both my brothers so can chill out. Off work now just hitting meals and putting feet up.
> 
> Awaiting tomorrows plans and alls good. Shave in morning tan starts on Friday morning. Happy days
> 
> You well?


Yes mate,just tired as usual! No biggie though all good otherwise,keen to see what you achieve!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,just tired as usual! No biggie though all good otherwise,keen to see what you achieve!


A pat on the back, knowing I did my best and gave my all, a Burger King on the way home and ill be a happy man 

Then onto bigger and better things!

Chin up as always mate, you're a fighter!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> A pat on the back, knowing I did my best and gave my all, a Burger King on the way home and ill be a happy man
> 
> Then onto bigger and better things!
> 
> Chin up as always mate, you're a fighter!


In case I don't speak,all the very best of luck mate!


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> In case I don't speak,all the very best of luck mate!


Cheers fella, you've been supportive from the very start and I'm grateful


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers fella, you've been supportive from the very start and I'm grateful


You are a diamond mate,as many have said good egg!

No enough soft sh1t go get em.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> You are a diamond mate,as many have said good egg!
> 
> No enough soft sh1t go get em.


You're right lets do some ****ing damage


----------



## Bad Alan

Been gym trained calves and lots of abs heavy, no cardio 

Good for abit of kcal burn, condition is coming in better still. Decided one more day low carb and fasted training tomorrow morning as still reasonably full and dry as a bone!

Will see me suitably ripped hopefully, carb up will be fri,sat and sun till stage time which will be about 3-4pm I reckon.

Happy and chilled, Scott is keeping my head on and has the patience of a saint 

Chat tomorrow after pics to sort plans for Friday as he knows I need them in my stress head early as poss lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Hickory smoked BBQ one - NOT NICE lol. Just had some with my hache steaks and it ruined them very odd chemical sort of taste. Oh well 

The blue cheese one seems ok, and the mayo is decent if a little wierd in taste.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Hickory smoked BBQ one - NOT NICE lol. Just had some with my hache steaks and it ruined them very odd chemical sort of taste. Oh well
> 
> The blue cheese one seems ok, and the mayo is decent if a little wierd in taste.


Is this the walden farms stuff? If so when you are 2 weeks before show all of the stuff from there tastes like its made by a Michelin starred chef!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hickory smoked BBQ one - NOT NICE lol. Just had some with my hache steaks and it ruined them very odd chemical sort of taste. Oh well
> 
> The blue cheese one seems ok, and the mayo is decent if a little wierd in taste.


Agree with what Liam said, I'd use the mayo and spreads all year but the sauces are only good for making **** chicken or tuna moist


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Is this the walden farms stuff? If so when you are 2 weeks before show all of the stuff from there tastes like its made by a Michelin starred chef!


Yeah mate. Wanted it for bulk but its just not good lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Agree with what Liam said, I'd use the mayo and spreads all year but the sauces are only good for making **** chicken or tuna moist


It can stay in the fridge while next year then if its still in date!


----------



## Bad Alan

Up and trained arms fasted this morning, was a really good session and final one before show now! Was really sick after pushed hard to get through it with some intensity.

Not much to do but shave and eat for the rest of the day with posing practice, condition is good and will be better still tomorrow morning id have thought after final low carb day today.

Looking forward to carbing up now and seeing changes in fullness and new cuts coming through.

3 days out


----------



## Tinytom

dutch_scott said:


> It's all fun.
> 
> Glad wills doing so well. He's sucha brilliant guy. Been around 15 years In Neil's gym from flex, my athlete Duane, James Llewelyn, huni g, Neil, iv enjoyed seeing young turn great.
> 
> Think we got a potential great dedicated future champ. Step one Sunday. Humble lovely guy is will. Pleasure to know him.


You've name dropped James L a few times here.

James lived in London all the time he was dieting and competing for the British when he won. His first show was in London and he was always based around Kent until a few years ago which was after he turned pro.

Since you were living in Bristol at the time all this was happening as you had your gym then how did you see James develop from young to old?

Just a bit confusing of have you just name dropped again


----------



## Tinytom

On topic

I think your progress is excellent Will. I shouldn't worry about other people in your class. Ultimately you are only competing against yourself and if you are in excellent condition you have done all you can. Genetically someone's always bigger.

Good luck.


----------



## Bad Alan

Tinytom said:


> On topic
> 
> I think your progress is excellent Will. I shouldn't worry about other people in your class. Ultimately you are only competing against yourself and if you are in excellent condition you have done all you can. Genetically someone's always bigger.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Tom!

I'm really happy with progress and totally agree in every class always a freak who shows up and it's a decent show sooo I will honestly be happy if I look my best. I know I have a **** ton of work to do to fit in with the u90s boys in a few years time and am looking forward to getting on with improving.

All about enjoying first show experience and I'm looking forward to seeing the changes the next couple days will bring.

Thanks again for dropping in everyone on here has been great tbh.

Bored at home on low carb day hence essay reply


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup mate, thought I would check in here seeing as you checked in mine 

Seems to be going well from what I have seen although I wouldn't have a clue if it was going bad haha.

Where you got to travel for the show??


----------



## Bad Alan

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, thought I would check in here seeing as you checked in mine
> 
> Seems to be going well from what I have seen although I wouldn't have a clue if it was going bad haha.
> 
> Where you got to travel for the show??


Cheers mate it's gone really well and been worth all the grind/effort in the end. I've had a hard time with work volume and deplete diet days but I'm chilling at home now "enjoying" my last low carb day before carbing up two days before the show 

Down to Bedford so about a 3 hour drive, going down Saturday afternoon with Liam and Scott off here aswell as my brothers who are my training partners. Looking forward to a nice weekend and few people off here are going that it will be good to catch up with!

Then into getting huge so can be in with the big boys in u90s next time and time to enjoy some food again haha. After 16 weeks on prep I miss my oatmeal and sweet potatoes 

Thanks for popping in pal!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate it's gone really well and been worth all the grind/effort in the end. I've had a hard time with work volume and deplete diet days but I'm chilling at home now "enjoying" my last low carb day before carbing up two days before the show
> 
> Down to Bedford so about a 3 hour drive, going down Saturday afternoon with Liam and Scott off here aswell as my brothers who are my training partners. Looking forward to a nice weekend and few people off here are going that it will be good to catch up with!
> 
> *Then into getting huge so can be in with the big boys in u90s next time and time to enjoy some food again haha. After 16 weeks on prep I miss my oatmeal and sweet potatoes *
> 
> Thanks for popping in pal!


Looking forward to this bit mate! Gonna be following this especially Sunday so make sure someone gets some pics us, as Tom said don't worry about anyone else on stage mate, if you have given it your best then that is all you can ask for and by the looks of things everyone knows you have.

Im sure you will look awesome up there mate, what category etc?

No sweet potato on your prep? How comes? I live on the stuff come prep time.


----------



## Suprakill4

Tinytom said:


> You've name dropped James L a few times here.
> 
> James lived in London all the time he was dieting and competing for the British when he won. His first show was in London and he was always based around Kent until a few years ago which was after he turned pro.
> 
> Since you were living in Bristol at the time all this was happening as you had your gym then how did you see James develop from young to old?
> 
> Just a bit confusing of have you just name dropped again


I thought that. Wasnt it Ministry of Fitness or something like that where he trained. (the gym he attends in his first DVD)?


----------



## Tinytom

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought that. Wasnt it Ministry of Fitness or something like that where he trained. (the gym he attends in his first DVD)?


Lol no ministry of fitness is my gym.

You're thinking of ministry of muscle in Kent.


----------



## Suprakill4

Tinytom said:


> Lol no ministry of fitness is my gym.
> 
> You're thinking of ministry of muscle in Kent.


Thats the one!!! Doh.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Looking forward to this bit mate! Gonna be following this especially Sunday so make sure someone gets some pics us, as Tom said don't worry about anyone else on stage mate, if you have given it your best then that is all you can ask for and by the looks of things everyone knows you have.
> 
> Im sure you will look awesome up there mate, what category etc?
> 
> No sweet potato on your prep? How comes? I live on the stuff come prep time.


Nooooow then 

Liam and Scott are with me so sure there will be plenty updates mate and ill probably do one Monday or Tuesday when I stop eating haha!

Ill be about 85-86kg on stage and was going to do juniors but I turn 24 two weeks before the Brits so can't, need to be 23 on the day of it. Sucked finding that out so late on but hey ho, ill be in good condition and I'm just going to do beginners and enjoy it this time mate. Ill be packing some size on over offseason to fit in at the top of u90 inters next time out so I can hopefully hold my own but will be too out massed in that class this time I think, some beasts in that category.

It's a pretty I high standard qualifier usually and I'm just going open minded knowing I've worked hard and going to enjoy it.

I've got 150g total sweet potato cooked weight in on deplete days, which is split over few meals so literally a bite and its gone haha. Carb up starts tomorrow though so time to fill out baby and see how we start looking!

I'm confident ill look my best anyway and the rest we will have to wait and see!

Long reply haha bored at home as mentioned earlier


----------



## Suprakill4

150g sweet potato over a FEW meals, s0d that mate lol. Least not long to go now eh. You having a mad rebound diet/cycle?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> 150g sweet potato over a FEW meals, s0d that mate lol. Least not long to go now eh. You having a mad rebound diet/cycle?


Yep low carb deplete high protein, few fats later in day. Got to get nasty with diet to get peeeeeeled  ill be fine tomorrow after some higher gi carbs on loading lol!

Couple days binge post show then back into strict offseason mode with good food. Ill pick odd treats or have odd cheat meals as I always do but want to crack on getting some size on.

Cycle will be simple high-ish test and an oral with abit of tren probably for a few weeks. No slin ill save that for when I stop gaining as it'll make me gain too much water and fat post show. Only used it once before and it was good but have to be very good with diet and during rebound when body not used to kcal overload it'll be disaster to condition I think.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yep low carb deplete high protein, few fats later in day. Got to get nasty with diet to get peeeeeeled  ill be fine tomorrow after some higher gi carbs on loading lol!
> 
> Couple days binge post show then back into strict offseason mode with good food. Ill pick odd treats or have odd cheat meals as I always do but want to crack on getting some size on.
> 
> Cycle will be simple high-ish test and an oral with abit of tren probably for a few weeks. No slin ill save that for when I stop gaining as it'll make me gain too much water and fat post show. Only used it once before and it was good but have to be very good with diet and during rebound when body not used to kcal overload it'll be disaster to condition I think.


Sounds good. You will be very carb/insulin sensitive for a while anyway wont you to makes sense to wait a while?

Rebounds going to be great. 5 weeks will be huge.


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Nooooow then
> 
> Liam and Scott are with me so sure there will be plenty updates mate and ill probably do one Monday or Tuesday when I stop eating haha!
> 
> Ill be about 85-86kg on stage and was going to do juniors but I turn 24 two weeks before the Brits so can't, need to be 23 on the day of it. Sucked finding that out so late on but hey ho, ill be in good condition and I'm just going to do beginners and enjoy it this time mate. Ill be packing some size on over offseason to fit in at the top of u90 inters next time out so I can hopefully hold my own but will be too out massed in that class this time I think, some beasts in that category.
> 
> It's a pretty I high standard qualifier usually and I'm just going open minded knowing I've worked hard and going to enjoy it.
> 
> I've got 150g total sweet potato cooked weight in on deplete days, which is split over few meals so literally a bite and its gone haha. Carb up starts tomorrow though so time to fill out baby and see how we start looking!
> 
> I'm confident ill look my best anyway and the rest we will have to wait and see!
> 
> Long reply haha bored at home as mentioned earlier


Good stuff 

That's a good weight on stage mate I was 95kg on stage but im 6ft 1".

Shame about your birthday mate but these things happen for a reason, you will do the first timers then and im sure you will do awesome in that.

150g sweet spud split over a few meals.....man I've been there I know the pain of looking at such a ridiculous amount of carbs thinking "what's even the point" but its this pain we put ourselves through to look our best and ultimately make ourselves and others around us proud of what we have achieved whether its first or last place it doesn't matter, it takes some serious balls to get up on stage


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good. You will be very carb/insulin sensitive for a while anyway wont you to makes sense to wait a while?
> 
> Rebounds going to be great. 5 weeks will be huge.


Definitely!

Yea here's to hoping it goes well grow grow grow


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Good stuff
> 
> That's a good weight on stage mate I was 95kg on stage but im 6ft 1".
> 
> Shame about your birthday mate but these things happen for a reason, you will do the first timers then and im sure you will do awesome in that.
> 
> 150g sweet spud split over a few meals.....man I've been there I know the pain of looking at such a ridiculous amount of carbs thinking "what's even the point" but its this pain we put ourselves through to look our best and ultimately make ourselves and others around us proud of what we have achieved whether its first or last place it doesn't matter, it takes some serious balls to get up on stage


Yea not dwelled on it feccccck it 

I agree I have respect for anyone who shows upto a show in condition as it is really tough when leading a normal life too!

Haven't had to do many zero carb days so that's a bonus as some do for days at a time.

Cheers for the support !


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Yea here's to hoping it goes well grow grow grow


considering what youve done in the lat 10 months i dont think growqings really gonna be an issue is it ya big bast4rd!


----------



## RACK

No zero carb days?????????????????? That's not a proper perp without them hahahaha

Not long to wait now pal til the carb up


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Yea not dwelled on it feccccck it
> 
> I agree I have respect for anyone who shows upto a show in condition as it is really tough when leading a normal life too!
> 
> Haven't had to do many zero carb days so that's a bonus as some do for days at a time.
> 
> Cheers for the support !


Luckily I didn't have to do zero carb days either mate!

No worries at all, i'll be following you all the way in now mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> considering what youve done in the lat 10 months i dont think growqings really gonna be an issue is it ya big bast4rd!


Haha hopefully not! Got an idea of plans and main goal is bring arms up abit, everything else responds at the same rate and they lag slightly.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> No zero carb days?????????????????? That's not a proper perp without them hahahaha
> 
> Not long to wait now pal til the carb up


Didn't say none for me 

All relative input, output, metabolism, drugs, lifestyle as you know to create the same deficit so some wont have to and some have to zero carb for along time.


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> No zero carb days?????????????????? That's not a proper perp without them hahahaha
> 
> Not long to wait now pal til the carb up


And I've had to walk round and function/train hard pretty much 3 days out condition for the last three weeks lol!!!


----------



## RACK

There's never no such thing as an easy prep mate  You've made it to the end is awesome condition and come sunday you'll smash it!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> There's never no such thing as an easy prep mate  You've made it to the end is awesome condition and come sunday you'll smash it!!


Are you coming for the training session me and Will are sorting this month mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> There's never no such thing as an easy prep mate  You've made it to the end is awesome condition and come sunday you'll smash it!!


Alllllmost there haha 

Cheers pal!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you coming for the training session me and Will are sorting this month mate?


Is it in Surrey by any chance? Give it a few weeks for Mr.Nandrolone to be there and i'll join


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Is it in Surrey by any chance? Give it a few weeks for Mr.Nandrolone to be there and i'll join


No round my area mate and then Wills.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Is it in Surrey by any chance? Give it a few weeks for Mr.Nandrolone to be there and i'll join


Hahah feck that Chelsea & mr nandrolone will rule the world 

If you're up this way for the Brits could get a session!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah feck that Chelsea & mr nandrolone will rule the world
> 
> If you're up this way for the Brits could get a session!


Haha Mr.Nandrolone will just get me there quicker I was always going to rule the world haha!

How far away are you girls? Could do a session one time and a night out?! Would be well random seeing as we've never met....well I haven't.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha Mr.Nandrolone will just get me there quicker I was always going to rule the world haha!
> 
> How far away are you girls? Could do a session one time and a night out?! Would be well random seeing as we've never met....well I haven't.


Haha too true!

Miles away ya southern fairy we are 'ard bastard northerners 

Would be a laugh mate met with a few off here would go for a drink with most, as long as you protect me from the bigger boys!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Haha Mr.Nandrolone will just get me there quicker I was always going to rule the world haha!
> 
> How far away are you girls? Could do a session one time and a night out?! Would be well random seeing as we've never met....well I haven't.


I don't think that big fairy @Suprakill4 drinks tbf


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> No zero carb days?????????????????? That's not a proper perp without them hahahaha
> 
> Not long to wait now pal til the carb up


Exactly the lucky Cnut


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you coming for the training session me and Will are sorting this month mate?


Yeah mate would be great. Just let me know when


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Haha too true!
> 
> Miles away ya southern fairy we are 'ard bastard northerners
> 
> Would be a laugh mate met with a few off here would go for a drink with most, as long as you protect me from the bigger boys!!


You lot are about as 'ard as puppy dog sh1t 

Of course i will protect you although.......i will be the biggest boy so you will be fine!



Bad Alan said:


> I don't think that big fairy @Suprakill4 drinks tbf


Christ he gets more gay by the day!


----------



## paulandabbi

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate it's gone really well and been worth all the grind/effort in the end. I've had a hard time with work volume and deplete diet days but I'm chilling at home now "enjoying" my last low carb day before carbing up two days before the show
> 
> Down to Bedford so about a 3 hour drive, going down Saturday afternoon with Liam and Scott off here aswell as my brothers who are my training partners. Looking forward to a nice weekend and few people off here are going that it will be good to catch up with!
> 
> Then into getting huge so can be in with the big boys in u90s next time and time to enjoy some food again haha. After 16 weeks on prep I miss my oatmeal and sweet potatoes
> 
> Thanks for popping in pal!


The carb up sounds fun lol. When is the last time you eat before the show? Not 100% how it all works that why I like to follow people who are going to compete and have the time to chat about it.

Sounds like you have it all ready to just walk on the stage and like you said in my journal just walk out and get it done. Then even more growing can begin, not going to be able to do that part for a while myself but in the future I will haha. Been on a bulk for 25 years so now its time to cut lmao.

You have any nice food planned for after the show or is it eat whatever isn't nailed down lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You lot are about as 'ard as puppy dog sh1t
> 
> Of course i will protect you although.......i will be the biggest boy so you will be fine!
> 
> Christ he gets more gay by the day!


LOL, i dont drink but i would if went for a night out, will warn you though the johnson ALWAYS comes out when i drink. Will make you all feel better about your own anyway lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, i dont drink but i would if went for a night out, will warn you though the johnson ALWAYS comes out when i drink. Will make you all feel better about your own anyway lol.


I love the fact that i am pre-warned about seeing you cock hahahaha!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I love the fact that i am pre-warned about seeing you cock hahahaha!


It always happens, last time it was pressed up against the kebab shops window from outside while my mates were ordering! lol When i went out bank holiday around 12 weeks ago i was posing quads in pub and mate whipped boxers down, didnt even flinch to pull em back up, stupid when im drunk.


----------



## Bad Alan

paulandabbi said:


> The carb up sounds fun lol. When is the last time you eat before the show? Not 100% how it all works that why I like to follow people who are going to compete and have the time to chat about it.
> 
> Sounds like you have it all ready to just walk on the stage and like you said in my journal just walk out and get it done. Then even more growing can begin, not going to be able to do that part for a while myself but in the future I will haha. Been on a bulk for 25 years so now its time to cut lmao.
> 
> You have any nice food planned for after the show or is it eat whatever isn't nailed down lol.


Two seconds before I go on stage mate 

Carb up is enjoyable but its small tastes of what you like and you're so hungry as been on diet so long that nothing touches the sides lol so it's torture at the same time!!

Just a couple takeaways and meals with friends, obviously some chocolate will be snacked on during the couple days off haha.

Ill be back into routine a few days after though and I make all my meals enjoyable "offseason" homemade burgers, bbqs, chicken with sauces. Food is such a big part of training etc be daft not to enjoy it. Miss my oats the most lol!

Mate I've been where you are started about three and a half years ago, this is me on the left white t shirt;



Me about 5 days out;



Can be done 

You've got a good coach now who I'm sure will get you there!


----------



## C.Hill

Amazing transformation!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> It always happens, last time it was pressed up against the kebab shops window from outside while my mates were ordering! lol When i went out bank holiday around 12 weeks ago i was posing quads in pub and mate whipped boxers down, didnt even flinch to pull em back up, stupid when im drunk.


That's one quick way to put me off a kebab haha.


----------



## Queenie

Looking awesome will!


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, i dont drink but i would if went for a night out, will warn you though the johnson ALWAYS comes out when i drink. Will make you all feel better about your own anyway lol.


Nowt wrong with that mate, my favourite game when p1ssed is c0ck in pocket!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> That's one quick way to put me off a kebab haha.


Yeah and make you crave a bratwurst!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> That's one quick way to put me off a kebab haha.


Nothing repeat nothing stops me in a kebab house at silly I clock haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah and make you crave a bratwurst!


You mean cocktail sausage? 



Bad Alan said:


> Nothing repeat nothing stops me in a kebab house at silly I clock haha!


Not even a cock in pocket situation?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> You mean cocktail sausage?
> 
> Not even a cock in pocket situation?


Wouldn't even flinch to put my burger down mate I'd just go with the flow


----------



## sxbarnes

About time I subbed to this al. Good luck in Bedford


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> About time I subbed to this al. Good luck in Bedford


Top man! You're in for the best bits now anyway 

Good to have you here!


----------



## sxbarnes

Only live ten mile from Bedford too and am in Cleethorpes Sunday


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Only live ten mile from Bedford too and am in Cleethorpes Sunday


Are you going to the show? Or does that mean busy in cleethorpes Sunday?


----------



## sxbarnes

Will be coming back I expect. What time is the show?


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Will be coming back I expect. What time is the show?


Show starts at 2pm mate and will run till about 7pm I'd have thought if you're there make sure you come over say hi


----------



## sxbarnes

Let's see what I can do.... hope to see you mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Good chat with the boss, carb up plans tmro fully written out and ready to rock!

High gi load tmro then slightly lower gi Saturday but will adjust Saturday plans tmro night depending how we look tmro evening.

Great having Scott keeping me constantly at ease and he's been on hand 24/7 despite moving flat this week.

Looking forward to the changes in condition and fullness with carb manipulation a over next few days!


----------



## simonthepieman

Bad Alan said:


> Two seconds before I go on stage mate
> 
> Carb up is enjoyable but its small tastes of what you like and you're so hungry as been on diet so long that nothing touches the sides lol so it's torture at the same time!!
> 
> Just a couple takeaways and meals with friends, obviously some chocolate will be snacked on during the couple days off haha.
> 
> Ill be back into routine a few days after though and I make all my meals enjoyable "offseason" homemade burgers, bbqs, chicken with sauces. Food is such a big part of training etc be daft not to enjoy it. Miss my oats the most lol!
> 
> Mate I've been where you are started about three and a half years ago, this is me on the left white t shirt;
> 
> View attachment 127753
> 
> 
> Me about 5 days out;
> 
> View attachment 127754
> 
> 
> Can be done
> 
> You've got a good coach now who I'm sure will get you there!


Inspirational. Great work mate. You have already won. It's just how much glory you get to achieve now


----------



## Suprakill4

Had some carbs yet?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Had some carbs yet?


Sat with meal1 now mate yea haha, like I said find this hard as my nature is to binge eat sweet things. So limiting to like 4 rice cakes and jam is little sweet taste then it's gone and I'm craving like mad!

Decent but sensible carb amount mostly high gi today but slight mix then lower gi tmro.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Sat with meal1 now mate yea haha, like I said find this hard as my nature is to binge eat sweet things. So limiting to like 4 rice cakes and jam is little sweet taste then it's gone and I'm craving like mad!
> 
> Decent but sensible carb amount mostly high gi today but slight mix then lower gi tmro.


This is easy now mate. P1ssed it the whole prep


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> This is easy now mate. P1ssed it the whole prep


So true only got couple errands to run today otherwise chilling and hitting food plan.

Also should be cool to see changes as day goes on and into tomorrow!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> So true only got couple errands to run today otherwise chilling and hitting food plan.
> 
> Also should be cool to see changes as day goes on and into tomorrow!


Nailed it. Tiring up in amazing condition it's already a done deal.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Nailed it. Tiring up in amazing condition it's already a done deal.


Cheers mate, humbling how small you are under all the blubber haha but I'm happy with condition and when full should look better.

Still could borrow your quads please


----------



## paulandabbi

Bad Alan said:


> Two seconds before I go on stage mate
> 
> Carb up is enjoyable but its small tastes of what you like and you're so hungry as been on diet so long that nothing touches the sides lol so it's torture at the same time!!
> 
> Just a couple takeaways and meals with friends, obviously some chocolate will be snacked on during the couple days off haha.
> 
> Ill be back into routine a few days after though and I make all my meals enjoyable "offseason" homemade burgers, bbqs, chicken with sauces. Food is such a big part of training etc be daft not to enjoy it. Miss my oats the most lol!
> 
> Mate I've been where you are started about three and a half years ago, this is me on the left white t shirt;
> 
> View attachment 127753
> 
> 
> Me about 5 days out;
> 
> View attachment 127754
> 
> 
> Can be done
> 
> You've got a good coach now who I'm sure will get you there!


That is an incredible transformation mate, shows that its possible aslong as you put the effort in.

I imagine that the food won't touch the sides lol, a few days of absolute luxury then on to a diet most would class as the same haha.

You all good mate?


----------



## Bad Alan

paulandabbi said:


> That is an incredible transformation mate, shows that its possible aslong as you put the effort in.
> 
> I imagine that the food won't touch the sides lol, a few days of absolute luxury then on to a diet most would class as the same haha.
> 
> You all good mate?


It won't seeing as I'm a reallllll fatty at heart 

I'm more than happy eating clean all year round feel better health wise, more energy can train hard and obviously it helps you grow. And of course the healthier/cleaner you eat the more food volume you actually get so are fuller.

I'm good just counting seconds between meals as carb cravings in full flow with having small sweet tastes. All the process now though and will be spurred on by changes, got to be really on point now to come in with best possible look for me.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers mate, humbling how small you are under all the blubber haha but I'm happy with condition and when full should look better.
> 
> Still could borrow your quads please


No chance, its the only thing ive got lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> No chance, its the only thing ive got lol.


Haha it used to be ya big ****ing lump, everything is decent now chest just a little behind


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Haha it used to be ya big ****ing lump, everything is decent now chest just a little behind


Yeah i think that b4stards always gonne be behind untill they somehow find a way where i can take out some genetics from legs and inject it into chest.


----------



## small for now

Ive just read the last few pages and made my work day go quicker.

Well done at getting were you are now, good luck subday mate. Smash it!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i think that b4stards always gonne be behind untill they somehow find a way where i can take out some genetics from legs and inject it into chest.


I told you I will lend you some chest genetics


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I told you I will lend you some chest genetics


I wish


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I wish


It's chest for me tonight so I might post a pic of it pumped holding a sharpie under each one


----------



## Bad Alan

small for now said:


> Ive just read the last few pages and made my work day go quicker.
> 
> Well done at getting were you are now, good luck subday mate. Smash it!


Cheers pal ill try, great to have you in! Here for the best bits now anyway


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I told you I will lend you some chest genetics


Ill take some of them too


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Ill take some of them too


So its a few days with my trophy and now my chest.......the things I do ay!?

You got some updated pics mate?


----------



## Fatboy80

Chelsea said:


> It's chest for me tonight so I might post a pic of it pumped holding a sharpie under each one


Won't he mind?!


----------



## Chelsea

Fatboy80 said:


> Won't he mind?!


Hahahahahahahaha @Sharpy76


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> So its a few days with my trophy and now my chest.......the things I do ay!?
> 
> You got some updated pics mate?


Sure i could manage that, Ill do a couple mandatories later today/tomorrow morning as haven't put any up since the training ones a few pages back.

Just the trophy then  can feel special for a day haha!!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Sure i could manage that, Ill do a couple mandatories later today/tomorrow morning as haven't put any up since the training ones a few pages back.
> 
> Just the trophy then  can feel special for a day haha!!


Yea do it mate would be interested to see how you're looking.

Hahaha you should feel special anyway mate..............special needs


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Yea do it mate would be interested to see how you're looking.
> 
> Hahaha you should feel special anyway mate..............special needs


Haha yea makes for better reading so will get on it!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Good luck on the weekend mate u don't need it


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> Good luck on the weekend mate u don't need it


Cheers dooood ill update early next week probably as will be covered in pizza for a few days 

Sure there will be someone putting pics up though!


----------



## flinty90

Hey mate just popped in to say you look fcukin great bro , you have been hard at work mate . absolute respect mate and hats off to you for all your efforts. this weekend mate will be an absolute feather in your cap regardless of how you do you have already won in my eyes mate

love it X


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate just popped in to say you look fcukin great bro , you have been hard at work mate . absolute respect mate and hats off to you for all your efforts. this weekend mate will be an absolute feather in your cap regardless of how you do you have already won in my eyes mate
> 
> love it X


where the fcuk have you been?!?!?!?!


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> where the fcuk have you been?!?!?!?!


errrm working in fcukin gatwick for 16 weeks bro lol another 4 weeks to go and im free again haha.. hope your well . every cnut is looking great in there avi's lol


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate just popped in to say you look fcukin great bro , you have been hard at work mate . absolute respect mate and hats off to you for all your efforts. this weekend mate will be an absolute feather in your cap regardless of how you do you have already won in my eyes mate
> 
> love it X


Cheers flinty appreciate it, four weeks left down at Gatwick then are you back up this way for the foreseeable??

I'm ready to enjoy the weekend!! Haha it's been a long 16 week prep but totally worth it. Two more days of torture


----------



## Galaxy

Just incase I don't pop in before the show, have a great day mate. Your progress and physique is inspirational to say to least.


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> errrm working in fcukin gatwick for 16 weeks bro lol another 4 weeks to go and im free again haha.. hope your well . every cnut is looking great in there avi's lol


ah right ok mate. Yeah doing really good, changed alot since you saw my last pics no doubt as done a diet and then really filled out.


----------



## Keeks

What an amazing transformation, awesome! :thumb:

Good luck for the show and enjoy!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> What an amazing transformation, awesome! :thumb:
> 
> Good luck for the show and enjoy!


Thanks Keeks!

Ill try


----------



## Fatboy80

Knock em dead Will.

Don't need to say good luck. You've clearly made your own. 'The harder you work, the luckier you'll become' :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

1 day out 

Time is finally here, setting off down to Bedford mid afternoon. Lower gi load today and it will be so nice to be eating proper filling foods haha.

Excited for tmro, nerves not kicked in yet but in sure they will tonight when waiting around trying to sleep and before the show tmro waiting for my class. Looking forward to getting this done after a long but rewarding prep.

Loved most of it, brutally tough at times with work and low carb days but really learn a lot about yourself and just how hard the body can be pushed.

Condition much tighter this morning and after yesterday kept close eye on what works for loading/filling me up so after talking with Scott we have a good plan now. Not that I doubted we ever wouldn't.

Time to chill still and just follow the plan


----------



## Bad Alan

Pics will be this afternoon if have thought for anyone interested btw


----------



## mikemull

Good luck for your show mate.


----------



## liam0810

Ooooohhh I get to see you soon you ripped fcuker! I should of done a few days deplete myself so don't feel bad next to you.

Mate relax now, nearly there, I know how sh1tty you feel, how lethargic and how you cannot be ar$ed talking to anyone and you would be happy if everyone became mute and unable to communicate with you.

Just think in 36hours you'll have a trophy and be covered in biscuit crumbs and chocolate


----------



## liam0810

Oh and remind me about MT2.

And if you've realised you need anything picking up let me know as ill get it


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Pics will be this afternoon if have thought for anyone interested btw


I'll be in them doing a bit of a Purple Aki impersonation


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers @liam0810 you're a good egg !!

And I'm all set just about so just bring ya sexy little backside over here for when we leave


----------



## Queenie

Safe journey Will!

Be careful not to do that thing u said yesterday. It would be awful smelly


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Well wills up and our pro fats ultra high after high sodium effort again didn't touch the sides he's fuller and so ripped... His glutes hams and tbh everything is clear in in in
> 
> So today I am upping his fats to slow digestion of some more carbs, water again 10l and sodium is going up as some whole eggs added pre bed. Chocolate added in a fuller capacity with each of four meals
> 
> He's looking ready. Again water won't be cut. Sodium will be UPPED. I don't believe in water drop at all nor do I cut sodium I up them both.
> 
> Ill take pics later and can't wait. Wills worked so hard badaboom badabing


Yea pics later with my water and oat filled preggers belly haha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers @liam0810 you're a good egg !!
> 
> And I'm all set just about so just bring ya sexy little backside over here for when we leave


Sent me address when you can mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a great day Will, time to shine!


----------



## Milky

Good luck mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> Safe journey Will!
> 
> Be careful not to do that thing u said yesterday. It would be awful smelly


Haha ill try not to cover myself in it !!

Cheers Claire, hope you manage to get your **** down there tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76

SMASH IT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> SMASH IT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!


Cheers ya big southern fairy 

Just chilling with feet up wishing the morning away, will be distracted from when we set off so day should move quicker!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers ya big southern fairy
> 
> Just chilling with feet up wishing the morning away, will be distracted from when we set off so day should move quicker!


Ave it!!!!!!!! Gonna be some gutted looks off the other competitors when you strip off I reckon. Probably all thinking hmmm maybe all them cheats on my diet did add up and screw me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck mate, not needed though!!

Enjoy the day :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Ave it!!!!!!!! Gonna be some gutted looks off the other competitors when you strip off I reckon. Probably all thinking hmmm maybe all them cheats on my diet did add up and screw me lol


I'm in shape now so happy and will look better still tmro, don't have the mass to cause those sort of effects k haha 

Time to get it done now!


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> 1 day out
> 
> Time is finally here, setting off down to Bedford mid afternoon. Lower gi load today and it will be so nice to be eating proper filling foods haha.
> 
> Excited for tmro, nerves not kicked in yet but in sure they will tonight when waiting around trying to sleep and before the show tmro waiting for my class. Looking forward to getting this done after a long but rewarding prep.
> 
> Loved most of it, brutally tough at times with work and low carb days but really learn a lot about yourself and just how hard the body can be pushed.
> 
> Condition much tighter this morning and after yesterday kept close eye on what works for loading/filling me up so after talking with Scott we have a good plan now. Not that I doubted we ever wouldn't.
> 
> Time to chill still and just follow the plan


You certainly do learn a lot about yourself mate and its so worth it although its a massive strain on day to day life you get to say that you've pushed yourself and body as far as it can go, most people can't say that and some will go their whole lives without even seeing their abs so props to you mate..... (Not test prop)


----------



## Sambuca

I'm so excited to see pics 

Have an awesome time mate


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> You certainly do learn a lot about yourself mate and its so worth it although its a massive strain on day to day life you get to say that you've pushed yourself and body as far as it can go, most people can't say that and some will go their whole lives without even seeing their abs so props to you mate..... (Not test prop)


Yea it's a massive learning curve, dieting to beach body fat is a ****ing breeze when compared haha!

Definitely worth it, I bet even more rewarding each time too as you get to see the improvements you've made.

One of worst things on prep; full body shave! **** me that takes the ****


----------



## Suprakill4

Any updated pics mate? All stil going ok. You can't leave us in any suspense the day before ffs!! Lol


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> Any updated pics mate? All stil going ok. You can't leave us in any suspense the day before ffs!! Lol


I'm sure he's got it all under control. The sat thing he probably wants to do is post on here in his knackered state!!! Wills been sh1t hot with updating this, give him the next 24hrs off!!! :innocent:


----------



## grant hunter

Good luck. Looking in mint condition


----------



## Suprakill4

Fatboy80 said:


> I'm sure he's got it all under control. The sat thing he probably wants to do is post on here in his knackered state!!! Wills been sh1t hot with updating this, give him the next 24hrs off!!! :innocent:


I'm sure he said he was putting pics on this afternoon which is why I asked.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Pics will be this afternoon if have thought for anyone interested btw


Yeah thought so.....


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm sure he said he was putting pics on this afternoon which is why I asked.


He did, he did! I was looking forward to seeing them too, be patient young Jedi.


----------



## liam0810

With him in an Italian, he's just had steak and eggs and is actually forcing me to have ice cream! Literally forcing me haha!

He's miserable and tired and looking forward to getting in bed. He looks good, once tanned up, oiled and pumped hell look even better.

Will update again tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4

Fatboy80 said:


> He did, he did! I was looking forward to seeing them too, be patient young Jedi.


Patience is not a quality I have unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## liam0810

Oh and no pics, he doesn't wanna pose as he's too tired and grumpy


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> With him in an Italian, he's just had steak and eggs and is actually forcing me to have ice cream! Literally forcing me haha!
> 
> He's miserable and tired and looking forward to getting in bed. He looks good, once tanned up, oiled and pumped hell look even better.
> 
> Will update again tomorrow


Excellent. Good on him. No one else around you should suffer because your dieting. He sees this sh2t everyday at work doesn't he so sure he doesn't care in te slightest.


----------



## Fatboy80

liam0810 said:


> With him in an Italian, he's just had steak and eggs and is actually forcing me to have ice cream! Literally forcing me haha!
> 
> He's miserable and tired and looking forward to getting in bed. He looks good, once tanned up, oiled and pumped hell look even better.
> 
> Will update again tomorrow


Cheers Liam, can you do something with that butt ugly face of his too?! xxxxx

Smash it Willy!

Liam, eat the ice cream.


----------



## Fatboy80

Suprakill4 said:


> Patience is not a quality I have unfortunately. Lol.


Learn it, it'll help you later in life!


----------



## Suprakill4

Fatboy80 said:


> Learn it, it'll help you later in life!


Nahhhhhh. It will just make people around me learn to not keep me waiting, most already have lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Apologies for lack of update yesterday Scott has pics but is wanting to put them on today all together so will be up shortly I'd have thought.

Tans on just one more coat to go on and ill be ready. Dry and ripped this morning, could be slightly fuller but not too worried least ill be in shape.

Can't wait to get down there this morning, horrible nights sleep and absolutely drained. Atmosphere of show should help with mood hopefully 

Thanks again to all who have followed and continue to do so, the support has been ****ing immense and been massively helpful so appreciate it a lot.

Update soon!


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Apologies for lack of update yesterday Scott has pics but is wanting to put them on today all together so will be up shortly I'd have thought.
> 
> Tans on just one more coat to go on and ill be ready. Dry and ripped this morning, could be slightly fuller but not too worried least ill be in shape.
> 
> Can't wait to get down there this morning, horrible nights sleep and absolutely drained. Atmosphere of show should help with mood hopefully
> 
> Thanks again to all who have followed and continue to do so, the support has been ****ing immense and been massively helpful so appreciate it a lot.
> 
> Update soon!


Smash it bud


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent. Good on him. No one else around you should suffer because your dieting. He sees this sh2t everyday at work doesn't he so sure he doesn't care in te slightest.


So true mate, they all wanted dessert when we went in and even though I felt horrendous/starving/really tired I would've been ****ed off if they didn't have it on account of me being a little bitch lol.

Nice to get the chance to take them all out and wanted to for all the help they have given me, just giving a little back.

Desserts were amazing too, homemade ice cream in Italians is so where it's at!!!!! And bread baskets haha 

Oh well my binge turn soon !


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Smash it bud


Thanks a lot CJ you were on my reply to list this morning as didn't want to wake you first thing incase you were sleeping!!

Thanks for the text mate, shame you can't make it we will all have to go for that drink sometime soon!

Oh and ill try


----------



## Sambuca

Morning. What's going on!! Is it a two day show?


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> Morning. What's going on!! Is it a two day show?


No you dingbat its today just a long ish drive so came down here and made a nice weekend of it


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> No you dingbat its today just a long ish drive so came down here and made a nice weekend of it


Haha mate I'm not with it 

Have a wicked day and hve fun


----------



## Bad Alan

Oh and ps **** me Liam is big, full and literally in a week out condition the bastard  looks really well must've been working hard!

He's just nipped off for fasted cardio and bit of legs at the local gym now the nutter! I'd be hitting the breakfast buffet if I were in his shoes haha


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Oh and ps **** me Liam is big, full and literally in a week out condition the bastard  looks really well must've been working hard!
> 
> He's just nipped off for fasted cardio and bit of legs at the local gym now the nutter! I'd be hitting the breakfast buffet if I were in his shoes haha


Still waiting in reception listening to the manager talk utter sh1t to his staff. Weapon!!

Oh and I'm tanning up and competing hahaha! Am I fcuk!

Time for Will to shine and then eat eat eat!!!


----------



## Beklet

Which gym? Here's hoping your hard work pays off! Lol at nice weekend in Bedford....that doesn't happen lol...will be an I teresting show this year...last year my heart just wasn't in it.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Nail it today mate. Routing for you b


----------



## Bad Alan

Beklet said:


> Which gym? Here's hoping your hard work pays off! Lol at nice weekend in Bedford....that doesn't happen lol...will be an I teresting show this year...last year my heart just wasn't in it.....


He's a member at a fitness first so just found one over this way I think!

It's a strange place that's for sure haha 

Here's to hoping! Never know who's going to show up though 

You spectating or competing?


----------



## Beklet

Ha look at me...spectating pmsl......I'll be the fat biffer with frizzy blue hair......

You at the premier? Ah the fitnwss first...where all the chavs can walk past and see you in the pool.... 

Off to the gym myself shortly...gold's is gonna be heaving! !!! :lol:


----------



## Dagman72

All the best for today matey, enjoy the experience.


----------



## Bad Alan

Beklet said:


> Ha look at me...spectating pmsl......I'll be the fat biffer with frizzy blue hair......
> 
> You at the premier? Ah the fitnwss first...where all the chavs can walk past and see you in the pool....
> 
> Off to the gym myself shortly...gold's is gonna be heaving! !!! :lol:


Haha least we will be able to spot you with your hair 

How was the gym???

We're at the holiday inn services hotel it's quite nice tbf, the beds are comfy!


----------



## paulandabbi

Bad Alan said:


> Haha least we will be able to spot you with your hair
> 
> How was the gym???
> 
> We're at the holiday inn services hotel it's quite nice tbf, the beds are comfy!


Good luck with everything today mate, where are the updates going to be?


----------



## Beklet

Bad Alan said:


> Haha least we will be able to spot you with your hair
> 
> How was the gym???
> 
> We're at the holiday inn services hotel it's quite nice tbf, the beds are comfy!


Just going - doesn't open till 10


----------



## Bad Alan

paulandabbi said:


> Good luck with everything today mate, where are the updates going to be?


No Idea wont be me doing them mate be on here for sure I think


----------



## paulandabbi

Bad Alan said:


> No Idea wont be me doing them mate be on here for sure I think


I will keep an eye out then mate, what time are you on stage?


----------



## Suprakill4

Exitinggggggg!!


----------



## liam0810

paulandabbi said:


> I will keep an eye out then mate, what time are you on stage?


Going to hall for 12, starts at 1 and he's about 4th or 5th on so thinking 3ish. Obviously depends on how many competitors are in each class and of it runs on time.

He's a lot more chilled now and the carbs have made his legs vascular as fcuk! Veins in abs as well so he's very dry


----------



## paulandabbi

liam0810 said:


> Going to hall for 12, starts at 1 and he's about 4th or 5th on so thinking 3ish. Obviously depends on how many competitors are in each class and of it runs on time.
> 
> He's a lot more chilled now and the carbs have made his legs vascular as fcuk! Veins in abs as well so he's very dry


Nice one, I will keep an eye out definatly.

Glad he is in a good condition for it!! Good luck to him!


----------



## dt36

Best of luck today buddy, and hope you enjoy it. :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Best wishes for today Will!!! Looking amazing! Enjoy it!


----------



## Sambuca

Sitting on Lamai beach stealing wifi awaiting update haha


----------



## liam0810

Just watching juniors and there's 2 lads. Shame Will isn't in this class as he would of win easily. Lads are ok but not near condition of will or proportions.


----------



## liam0810

Bikini class now. I love them all


----------



## liam0810

Racks ex is in the class and been called out 4 times now. She looks good, probably 4th I think out of 14


----------



## liam0810

Will's on and 3 in class. One lad who's huge easily over 100kg but his condition isn't close to Will's. 3rd lad is leagues behind but fair play on him getting up there.

Wills routine now!


----------



## liam0810

Close between Will and big lad. Think will could win this on proportions and condition.

Also routine was smooth and hit every pose well!


----------



## dt36

Come on Liam. How's he doing?

EDIT: Damn, you beat me to my post. Small pic, but looking good. Go on Will...


----------



## liam0810

I honestly think he's won this!


----------



## paulandabbi

liam0810 said:


> View attachment 128016
> 
> 
> View attachment 128017
> 
> 
> I honestly think he's won this!


Looks good up there, hope he has it!!


----------



## liam0810

dt36 said:


> Come on Liam. How's he doing?
> 
> EDIT: Damn, you beat me to my post. Small pic, but looking good. Go on Will...


iPhone camera is sh1t!

But they've sent them to the back, now bikini is back on then think announce winners


----------



## dt36

liam0810 said:


> iPhone camera is sh1t!
> 
> But they've sent them to the back, now bikini is back on then think announce winners


I'm sat here in Hong Kong Airport pressing refresh page every minute. Fingers crossed.

His condition is bang on, fair play.


----------



## liam0810

Up to now the judges are doing well, the girl who won bikini is the one I wanted to bang the most!


----------



## Queenie

This ones for u then liam lol


----------



## RACK

Following this while at work with a gasmask on!

From the report on MT wills condition is the best there. Sent pics to scott what they put on


----------



## paulandabbi

Well done mate!! You did well and should be very proud!!!


----------



## dt36

Well done Will. Cracking form Mate and you have worked hard for it. :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done Will!


----------



## Sharpy76

Well done Will!!!!!

You looked fvcking awesome up there mate.

So pleased for you


----------



## sxbarnes

Well done will. Must've been close


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done will. Dutch, ffs get a new phone the pictures are horrendous lol.

Hope you had fun will, time to nail some foooood!!!!! I'm sat in nandos waiting on fulll chicken, free half chicken, peri chips, garlic bread and coleslaw.


----------



## small for now

Well done mate!


----------



## Milky

Well done mate :thumbup1:

I am guessing the big fella won ?


----------



## luther1

Well done mate


----------



## Beklet

Nice one...did I hear right you got an invite?


----------



## Keeks

Well done!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> 2nd place
> 
> Dunno if I agree not biased but symmetry size an condition come into it !
> 
> Ill let the pics talk but wills done so well literally peeled! Shredded! Such an amazing guy and journey


I had will winning from pics you sent....other guy was bigger but not as lean....must have been very close

Well done will


----------



## liam0810

Will looked great up there and honestly think he'd won. But no shame in coming 2nd to the lad who he did as he was a big lad, been training 22 yrs as well! Nearly as old as young William!

He's in the back of the car now chiling and looking forward to food! Then think his and Scott's plans are sorted for a big off season.

Massive well done to Will as well, top lad, clued up on this bodybuilding lark, great physique and condition on point. Big future me thinks!


----------



## TELBOR

Well done mate, going by the pic on all 3 of you up there, your condition was awesome - crazy legs!

Enjoy the food :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

Well done mate you looks way more aesthetically pleasing and in the best condition by far!

What feedback did the judges give you if any?

Enjoy the test of the day


----------



## Fatboy80

Well done Will!

Now, fooooooooood time.


----------



## Queenie

So there I was... minding my own... keeping a low profile and I feel a breeze on my neck... I turn around and its Will!!!  Cheeky bugger.

Glad I got to give you a massive hug - I thought you did amazingly well. Def best condition up there and posing routine was awesome. My fav though, was the pose down... huge smiles, owned the stage imo.

Congrats on the invite - absolutely deserved and looking forward to see how your off season plans go.

Well done again x


----------



## Galaxy

Well done will 

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> So there I was... minding my own... keeping a low profile and I feel a breeze on my neck... I turn around and its .......


I thought you was going so say it was @IGotTekkers , that's his method of approaching a woman :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> I thought you was going so say it was @IGotTekkers , that's his method of approaching a woman :lol:


What standing next to them until their personal space is invaded and they get scared? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> What standing next to them until their personal space is invaded and they get scared? Lol


Yes, then the Chloroform cloth comes out :crying:


----------



## IGotTekkers

RXQueenie said:


> What standing next to them until their personal space is invaded and they get scared? Lol


no, as they walk past i poke them in the face or yank on a piece of their hair. youd be suprised at how effective it is. Just think of the gypsies and how they pull women. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Already said it on fb. but again well done mate.. condition was bang on.. and what e=really stood out for me was your upper body width!! from one delt to the other looks like about 6ft..

you looked great


----------



## Bad Alan

Jay.32 said:


> Already said it on fb. but again well done mate.. condition was bang on.. and what e=really stood out for me was your upper body width!! from one delt to the other looks like about 6ft..
> 
> you looked great


Thanks Jay was really nice of you to say so! I was really happy with condition in the end and enjoyed spending it with very good people on the day


----------



## Bad Alan

UPDATE!

Had an absolutely fantastic day yesterday and enjoyed every minute of it on stage.

Was really happy with overall condition and do believe that it is probably the best I personally could've looked, not disappointed to come second to Dan. That guy was a beast up close and such a nice guy too wish him all the best at the finals, with abit better condition the guy could do well. I did get an invite but won't be doing it, long stressful prep personal life wise and beginners is not a class I'm interested in doing. Time to get back to focusing on work and back to the drawing board to make a lot of improvements for next time out.

Too many people to thank tbh and a lot who aren't on here;

The boss @dutch_scott who refuses to take much credit for the condition he got me in. Couldn't have done it without him, was there all hours for me from wk1, patient every step of the way while I got my head around things. Insane knowledge and really pulled it out the bag as we kept having hurdles and having to change things due to how the body was responding. Really looking forward to seeing where we can go from here and love working with the guy. Now a really close friend and wouldn't swap him for the world  appreciate everything massively mate, onwards and upwards!! Will be over Wednesday to hang out for the day mate and check out the new pad !

Also @liam0810 massive inspiration for me close to the end seeing how tough he had it and managed to grind through to an awesome result at Cumbria. There for me offering help and keeping my head screwed on weeks beforehand and was a diamond on the weekend didn't leave my side! Loved having him there and looking forward to getting back in stage in what will hopefully be the same class in the future so we can have a blast!! Mate you're forever a legend in my eyes, looking forward to a big offseason and seeing how you progress, plenty of partying to be done for you now enjoy it mate you look ace. Will be over for a good blowout when you're back mate 

You're having a mention too @RXQueenie for all you think you don't do, great to chat to and a welcome distraction through my final weeks and was great to meet you at the weekend. Told you I'd find you hahaha!!!!

Also @CJ hope you see this as I can never ****ing tag you're name! Really appreciate the honest critique from you, you've been there and done it so thanks a lot for the encouragement and comments mate. We will catch up somewhere in the near future I'm sure!

You're in @Suprakill4 too as have supported me from the start and even though you don't get on with my main man haha I love you still  another good honest eye and have been a great supprt the whole prep. Look forward to having a meet up in the near future you big lump!

Everyone else who has popped in you're all aces in my book, ill be starting a new journal for offseason so please drop in and say hi would be great to have you all on board.

Pics from the day that may or may not be on;









One day out in hotel room;









Outside with my boys 





Relief after show;



Tea last night haha;



Like I say sorry if I've missed anyone, love you all 

Peace.


----------



## Suprakill4

great pics mate. Was it the guy on the left that won? Looks a big lad!

The guy on the right his arms? lol!!!

Really glad you anjoyed it mate.!!! Fcuking biceps on rear double bi look mad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 128099


Quite possibly, the most gayest pic i've seen.

For all his macho bravado, @liam0810 is a defo a raging bender:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Routine;

http://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201652859311819

If it works!!


----------



## Suprakill4

AHRRGHH not facebook!!! Get a youtube link mate im not on sh1tty facebook


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> great pics mate. Was it the guy on the left that won? Looks a big lad!
> 
> The guy on the right his arms? lol!!!
> 
> Really glad you anjoyed it mate.!!! Fcuking biceps on rear double bi look mad!!!!!!!!


Lol mate I was backstage and they called beginners to register, this ducking beast walks round the corner I looked at him and just said "****s sake" haha.

Was a top guy tbf weighed in at 102kg we had a good chat and some banter on stage, enjoyed it honestly.

Only downer on the day was we were chilling out downstairs and got 5 minutes notice for going on so had to go on with no glaze or pump and last minute carbs. Not that I'm using any excuse as I think all the hard work was done prior, would've been nice to enjoy the suspense of going on and pumping up abit more though.

Highly recommend you do it next year K you'll love it mate, all nerves go when you're up there and the time flies!! You definitely have the dedication for it, it's brutally tough mentally, physically and emotionally but you've got a good coach and I'm sure the attitude to do well.

Thanks for following as always!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Quite possibly, the most gayest pic i've seen.
> 
> For all his macho bravado, @liam0810 is a defo a raging bender:lol:


Haha there is a sensible one but I love this we were having fun is my excuse


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> AHRRGHH not facebook!!! Get a youtube link mate im not on sh1tty facebook


That link doesn't work anyway mate ill get it up later, I'm gna get the show cd too so when new journal goes up ill pop everything in there too!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Lol mate I was backstage and they called beginners to register, this ducking beast walks round the corner I looked at him and just said "****s sake" haha.
> 
> Was a top guy tbf weighed in at 102kg we had a good chat and some banter on stage, enjoyed it honestly.
> 
> Only downer on the day was we were chilling out downstairs and got 5 minutes notice for going on so had to go on with no glaze or pump and last minute carbs. Not that I'm using any excuse as I think all the hard work was done prior, would've been nice to enjoy the suspense of going on and pumping up abit more though.
> 
> Highly recommend you do it next year K you'll love it mate, all nerves go when you're up there and the time flies!! You definitely have the dedication for it, it's brutally tough mentally, physically and emotionally but you've got a good coach and I'm sure the attitude to do well.
> 
> Thanks for following as always!


Lol i can imagine he looks to be suited in the over 100kg class not the fcuking beginners!

Thats shocking about only being given 5 minutes. Terrible because takes much longer than that to pump up and get glaze on and nail some last minute carbs what a joke mate,.

Yeah im 100% doing it next year mate otherwise i never will.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> That link doesn't work anyway mate ill get it up later, I'm gna get the show cd too so when new journal goes up ill pop everything in there too!


new journal, cant wait. Big 4ss rebound and off season journal. Did you get invite to Brits btw?? If so you doing it?


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol i can imagine he looks to be suited in the over 100kg class not the fcuking beginners!
> 
> Thats shocking about only being given 5 minutes. Terrible because takes much longer than that to pump up and get glaze on and nail some last minute carbs what a joke mate,.
> 
> Yeah im 100% doing it next year mate otherwise i never will.


Got a few good comments on condition from impartial people who don't know me, and was told it was close call. Brits invite is a consolation and the calling for class was a let down not that it would or could have made a difference to the leavings impossible to call and its all on the day I have no regrets or excuses to make.

Like I said would have been nice to enjoy the little process of last minute carb up and pump before going on. Such is life!

Be great to follow your journey mate and tbh I'm pretty sure ill be doing u90inters at leeds next year if all goes to plan offseason. Gives me 10months to get some size on if I want a 16 week prep so should be more than enough time.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Got a few good comments on condition from impartial people who don't know me, and was told it was close call. Brits invite is a consolation and the calling for class was a let down not that it would or could have made a difference to the leavings impossible to call and its all on the day I have no regrets or excuses to make.
> 
> Like I said would have been nice to enjoy the little process of last minute carb up and pump before going on. Such is life!
> 
> Be great to follow your journey mate and tbh I'm pretty sure ill be doing u90inters at leeds next year if all goes to plan offseason. Gives me 10months to get some size on if I want a 16 week prep so should be more than enough time.


Excellent. Ill see you back stage then mate and hope to get in for the classics. 

Will Jim be allowed back stage with me because ill be a nervous wreck and not know what im doing.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent. Ill see you back stage then mate and hope to get in for the classics.
> 
> Will Jim be allowed back stage with me because ill be a nervous wreck and not know what im doing.


All the shows have different rules and changes all the time, most don't allow it just competitors and Scott only got away with it as knew them and I knew the lad at Liam's show who was doing the organising behind scenes so snuck in.

I'd be behind there mate and so will Liam probably and MORE than happy to glaze and chat etc as we will all be ****ting it pre stage hahah!!

And no wont be doing Brits like I said not the class for me and need to get back to pushing work and personal life sorted. Looking forward to good offseason and hitting the stage next year!


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> All the shows have different rules and changes all the time, most don't allow it just competitors and Scott only got away with it as knew them and I knew the lad at Liam's show who was doing the organising behind scenes so snuck in.
> 
> I'd be behind there mate and so will Liam probably and MORE than happy to glaze and chat etc as we will all be ****ting it pre stage hahah!!
> 
> And no wont be doing Brits like I said not the class for me and need to get back to pushing work and personal life sorted. Looking forward to good offseason and hitting the stage next year!


As i said to Liam its a shame not to be doing the brits but if it doesnt fit with goals and personal life thats fair enough. Yeah would be a massive help mate if Jim cant be there!!! Ill be shaking like a leaf i am utterly useless at doing anything in public. Even get the missus to order food cos i dont wanna talk to people i dont know lol!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> As i said to Liam its a shame not to be doing the brits but if it doesnt fit with goals and personal life thats fair enough. Yeah would be a massive help mate if Jim cant be there!!! Ill be shaking like a leaf i am utterly useless at doing anything in public. Even get the missus to order food cos i dont wanna talk to people i dont know lol!


100% be on hand mate know a lot of people at leeds show as its my local and literally ten minutes down the road!

Just beginners class not for me and work is hectic trying to push business so am needed there now.


----------



## RACK

Leeds was a pain last year as they were hardly letting anyone back. All USN were allowed though but no one else could have anyone to help.

There's also a little bit of me wanting to do leeds next year too


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Leeds was a pain last year as they were hardly letting anyone back. All USN were allowed though but no one else could have anyone to help.
> 
> There's also a little bit of me wanting to do leeds next year too


Mwuahahaha gna be a lot of fun if everyone does it haha!

I'm not 100% as will play it by ear with how offseason goes. Stage next time will be when I think I can actually look my place in the class I want to be in and be competitive. Not just showing up next time, I know I can be ripped now and know I love the stage so this goal was smashed. On to the next one and self improvement!


----------



## RACK

Last thing you did yesterday was "just show up" mate. You're 23 at the end of the day and that's nowt! Think how quick you'll grow and your muscle will mature over next year or so


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Last thing you did yesterday was "just show up" mate. You're 23 at the end of the day and that's nowt! Think how quick you'll grow and your muscle will mature over next year or so


Yea that's what was said, big guy was 38 been training nearly as long as I've been born lol. He just has that thickness and muscularity that only years under the bar creates, can't be ignored IMO and I know I did mine and Scott's hard work justice.

We are both happy


----------



## liam0810

Cheers @Bad Alan for the compliments and was only returning the favour you did for me when i was a cnut through prep the last few weeks and also helping me out on the day of my show. And i'll happily be there at any of your shows to help you!

Looking forward to my big off season and yours then we'll win the inter U90's then the brits then universe. Then i can retire and become what i've always wanted to be. A transformer. (yes i'm a little off my t1ts as have took a d-hacks!)

Enjoy the pig out today, dont wanna know what you're having!

Then we'll sort bank hol weekend out up in manc at the house of doom! ha!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> Cheers @Bad Alan for the compliments and was only returning the favour you did for me when i was a cnut through prep the last few weeks and also helping me out on the day of my show. And i'll happily be there at any of your shows to help you!
> 
> Looking forward to my big off season and yours then we'll win the inter U90's then the brits then universe. Then i can retire and become what i've always wanted to be. A transformer. (yes i'm a little off my t1ts as have took a d-hacks!)
> 
> Enjoy the pig out today, dont wanna know what you're having!
> 
> Then we'll sort bank hol weekend out up in manc at the house of doom! ha!


Yep yep yep to all!!!!

And just FYI as we discussed I actually woke up with morning glory for the first time I can remember !!! Must be the pizza lmao!

You and bloody dhacks shouldn't have given you those extra ones hahaha


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Quite possibly, the most gayest pic i've seen.
> 
> For all his macho bravado, @liam0810 is a defo a raging bender:lol:


Couldn't agree more, looks like you're on your way to a Barrymore Pool Party! :lol:


----------



## RACK

It's jsut a standard thing to have pizza and then a hard on the following morning. I'm pretty sure Scott heard me cheer the morning after my show cos I woke up hard........... wasn't next to him I must add lol


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> It's jsut a standard thing to have pizza and then a hard on the following morning. I'm pretty sure Scott heard me cheer the morning after my show cos I woke up hard........... *wasn't next to him I must add *lol


You sure?


----------



## RACK

Ok...... I might have watched him sleeping but that's all


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Leeds was a pain last year as they were hardly letting anyone back. All USN were allowed though but no one else could have anyone to help.
> 
> There's also a little bit of me wanting to do leeds next year too


DO IT! and do classics so can hold my hand lol.


----------



## RACK

hahaha Sounds like a plan. Think my limit for classics is 83kg, will see how this year goes and where the land lies later on.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> hahaha Sounds like a plan. Think my limit for classics is 83kg, will see how this year goes and where the land lies later on.


what will the limit be for me at 5 foot 10? I was a p0xy 11 stone 7 fully depleted weight this last cut and couldve been much leaner so ill look a string bean next year i bet. Slower cut though next time not 7 weeks lol.

sorry to hijack journal Will.


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> what will the limit be for me at 5 foot 10? I was a p0xy 11 stone 7 fully depleted weight this last cut and couldve been much leaner so ill look a string bean next year i bet. Slower cut though next time not 7 weeks lol.
> 
> sorry to hijack journal Will.


Same weight as me on stage last year then mate  I'm back to about 15st odd now though haha

I think you might be near 84kg but I can't think of the equation off the top of my head. Officially I'm 5ft 9.5in so we'd have about the same limit.

PS @ me in mine or your journal and we'll carry on. Although Will won't care as he's prob having a carb-gasm right now lol


----------



## Bad Alan

@RACK you are correct;

2 x 6oz cheese and bacon burgers in homemade cheese and onion buns toasted with garlic inside

Side of chips and onion rings

Benefits of having food places haha  freeeeee

And don't be daft guys chat away Kieran your weight limit is 84kg at 5"10 mate


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Yep yep yep to all!!!!
> 
> And just FYI as we discussed I actually woke up with morning glory for the first time I can remember !!! Must be the pizza lmao!
> 
> You and bloody dhacks shouldn't have given you those extra ones hahaha


Mate i didn't get home till 1am so needed one to get me going this morning! Will probably drop another about 2pm so i don't fall asleep! one will be dropped at 3am on thursday on way to airport but won't be taking them Maga as the whizz d1ck look isn't really that appealing!

Thats quicker than me with the hard on! took me 3 days to get one after the show! Now i can't stop pesting everything!



Chelsea said:


> Couldn't agree more, looks like you're on your way to a Barrymore Pool Party! :lol:


Don't be jel that you weren't in the pic!


----------



## Bad Alan

The normal photo lol;



My training partners/brothers;


----------



## Sharpy76

liam0810 said:


> Don't be *jel* that you weren't in the pic!


Please tell me you didn't just say that?!?!

:EPICFACEPALM:

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> @RACK you are correct;
> 
> 2 x 6oz cheese and bacon burgers in homemade cheese and onion buns toasted with garlic inside
> 
> Side of chips and onion rings
> 
> Benefits of having food places haha  freeeeee
> 
> And don't be daft guys chat away Kieran your weight limit is 84kg at 5"10 mate
> 
> View attachment 128114


Cheers mate.

OMG that looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How the fcuk do you stay committed when thats available whenever you want lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

There are some disgustingly good things on our menus mate all the homemade cakes and things are the most tempting, like I said though my past fat days makes it easier I think as have a good view of foods and never really cheat just cook good meals!

I'm bored of cheating already, sweet tooth craving is done I'm going to carry on today to get rid of all cravings as otherwise I think ill regret not doing it.

More than ready for clean eating though and just good food


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Don't be *jel *that you weren't in the pic!


Monumental ****!



Bad Alan said:


> The normal photo lol;
> 
> View attachment 128115
> 
> 
> My training partners/brothers;
> 
> View attachment 128117


You look like you're about to be a rape victim in the first pic!

Or just being groomed in general!



Sharpy76 said:


> Please tell you me you didn't just say that?!?!
> 
> :EPICFACEPALM:
> 
> :lol:


x 1million!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Monumental ****!
> 
> You look like you're about to be a rape victim in the first pic!
> 
> Or just being groomed in general!
> 
> x 1million!!


Definitely being groomed ha


----------



## TELBOR

Triplets?! 

LOL

You all look to a-like! Bet its good having your brothers to train with, pretty jel (for @liam0810 :lol: ) TBH!

Enjoy the food mate, well deserved! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely being groomed ha


Im sure @R0BLET has a spare brush for a bit more grooming.......and yes by brush I mean c0ck! 



R0BLET said:


> Triplets?!
> 
> LOL
> 
> You all look to a-like! Bet its good having your brothers to train with, pretty *jel *(for @liam0810 :lol: ) TBH!
> 
> Enjoy the food mate, well deserved! :beer:


What did me and @Sharpy76 just say!!!! Even as a joke this word should not be uttered on a BB forum!

Uber gay!!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Im sure @R0BLET has a spare brush for a bit more grooming.......and yes by brush I mean c0ck!
> 
> What did me and @Sharpy76 just say!!!! Even as a joke this word should not be uttered on a BB forum!
> 
> Uber gay!!


hahaha i was hoping you'd bite at that! I never ever say that word as its a word from TOWIE and i believe that everyone in that programme should be burnt at the stake!

Oh and Will is defo being groomed haah!


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Triplets?!
> 
> LOL
> 
> You all look to a-like! Bet its good having your brothers to train with, pretty jel (for @liam0810 :lol: ) TBH!
> 
> Enjoy the food mate, well deserved! :beer:


Haha all absolute ogres yes and look just like my Dad 

Its really good, all work together then train straight after it's a bastard being the weakest member of the group too! Never get sick of seeing them which is weird TBH !


----------



## Bad Alan

dutch_scott said:


> Oh yey so I check in on a diet and now an in tgi Fridays getting take Away
> 
> Hate life! Hate!
> 
> One funny thing was my mrs saying " are u guys in there all in pants tanning will?
> 
> I said yes
> 
> She said why dont the rest of u have clothes on?
> 
> I said we call comfortable
> 
> Her reply " gay"


Perks of being a "hands on" coach


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> There are some disgustingly good things on our menus mate all the homemade cakes and things are the most tempting, like I said though my past fat days makes it easier I think as have a good view of foods and never really cheat just cook good meals!
> 
> I'm bored of cheating already, sweet tooth craving is done I'm going to carry on today to get rid of all cravings as otherwise I think ill regret not doing it.
> 
> More than ready for clean eating though and just good food


Im exactly the same mate, get sick of it very quickly and dont give into any temptations even if its people eating it next to me. I like to tease myself and take a big closeup smell of the nice food. Wierdo lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Looks realllly cool mate must be heaven in the sunshine sat in your pants 

Makes working more enjoyable too I bet !!


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Oh yey so I check in on a diet and now an in tgi Fridays getting take Away
> 
> Hate life! Hate!
> 
> One funny thing was my mrs saying " are u guys in there all in pants tanning will?
> 
> I said yes
> 
> She said why dont the rest of u have clothes on?
> 
> I said we call comfortable
> 
> Her reply " gay"


Look I felt left out so that's why I stripped to my duds! And "let's get it on" being played on my iPhone was purely coincidental


----------



## Bad Alan

Just rustled up;

4 scoops vanilla ice cream

2 homemade brownies cut into chunks

1 Belgian choc chip cookie



It was good, warmed the brownies and cookie up too


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Just rustled up;
> 
> 4 scoops vanilla ice cream
> 
> 2 homemade brownies cut into chunks
> 
> 1 Belgian choc chip cookie
> 
> View attachment 128139
> 
> 
> It was good, warmed the brownies and cookie up too


suprakill4 fcuking loves this sh1t


----------



## Bad Alan

Back to clean diet for the most part today, will pick odd things if I want them for the rest of the week probably. Doubt ill be interested, sweet tooth cravings gone haven't even been that over board with food tbh 3 big meals yesterday with ice cream in between and a pack of biscuits later on.

Even still bodyweight this morning was 90.8kg so up about 6kg from stage weight in a day and a half. Lol. Knew it would happen just filled back out completely and will be holding a lot of water, although still seem fairly dry and vascular. Not worried can't wait to get back in the gym tmro, travelling to see the boss for a nice day out in Cardiff! Should be fun if the weather stays nice 

Gear goes back in today, rebound in effect. Boooooom;


----------



## RACK

Smile, you look awesome


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking excellent in that last pic. MUCH fuller than show day obvouslty, 6kg nice work!


----------



## biglbs

Well done Will,great finished product mate,too close to even call,it's so upto what the judges want on that day,any other day they would pick you on outright condition and balance.

So now enjoy a massive rebound and feel like a king,for you did 100% of what was needed,i am so impressed with your efforts young man.A big well done to the governor too on how he got you there....


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> Smile, you look awesome


He's been taking tips from @Suprakill4 - show zero emotion 

@Bad Alan looking super dooper mate :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> He's been taking tips from @Suprakill4 - show zero emotion
> 
> @Bad Alan looking super dooper mate :beer:


Lol, emotions are something i simply dont have mate.


----------



## Bad Alan

biglbs said:


> Well done Will,great finished product mate,too close to even call,it's so upto what the judges want on that day,any other day they would pick you on outright condition and balance.
> 
> So now enjoy a massive rebound and feel like a king,for you did 100% of what was needed,i am so impressed with your efforts young man.A big well done to the governor too on how he got you there....


Ahhh thanks big man!!

It was closer than I was thinking when stood next to him from the pics tbf, I had a few good poses on him but he has that look from years of hard training. Really dense muscular dude. Of he brings himself in tighter for finals he will be a threat at Brits I think.

I loved the time up there and it was a great experience, time for smashing some big weights and food to compete with the proper guys next time 

I know the hard work and daily grind is all to the individual but its nice for people to notice the coaches involvement too and give him props so thanks for mentioning him as don't feel he gets enough credit sometimes with how involved and hands on he is.

Much love, hope you're well!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol, emotions are something i simply dont have mate.


Cos we is northern 'ard bastards


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Cos we is northern 'ard bastards


HAHA, exactly.


----------



## Bad Alan

@Milky can you lock this up please new journal going up


----------



## Milky

As requested :thumbup1:


----------

